#ubuntu-mozillateam 2007-04-23
<asac> if we have luck and get firefox and tbird build against it i would be happy to do that too
<asac> firefox-trunk will work ... but for 2.0 branch its still tricky
<gnomefreak> that should be done soon or does it have to wait for gutsy?
<asac> to use system-xul
<asac> hey ;)
<gnomefreak> lol
<asac> its my time that is constraint here ;)
<asac> working with debian maintainer to get this done
* gnomefreak not sitting around doing nothng either | i have more than enough work fixing my screw ups :)
<asac> hehe
<gnomefreak> it will all be worked out though
<asac> you really do too much ... better take a rest from time to time and burn out
<asac> and if you feel you have too much to do, let me know
<gnomefreak> asac: i will be off soon this is last full week i think
<asac> i am hoping that you will get used to general packaging stuff that way
<gnomefreak> never too much im not on a time table yet
<gnomefreak> im hoping too
<asac> off? going for new?
<asac> actually, its pretty tough to learn packaging that way ... as there are many corner-cases ... however once you get it you probably know instantly more than you otherwise would have known
<gnomefreak> fixing septic feild the week of 30th and on hte 3rd to the 7th ill be mostly gone
<asac> 5th UDS start ;)
<gnomefreak> you are gonna be there?
<asac> yes
<asac> i have to
<asac> ;)
* gnomefreak misses it yet another time
<gnomefreak> maybe ill be at boston
<gnomefreak> for gutsy+1
<asac> how far away is that?
<asac> for you?
<gnomefreak> 18+ hour drive
<gnomefreak> 2 hour flight or so
<gnomefreak> spain == way too far
<asac> right ;)
<asac> how fast do you drive by car?
<asac> 70 mph?
<gnomefreak> lol me or speed limits
<gnomefreak> fastest speed limit i have seen in USA is 70mph
<asac> name both ;) ... i guess 60mph is limit on freeway?
<gnomefreak> most highways are 60-65
<gnomefreak> im about 10 miles over it normally
<asac> yeah .. given that speedmeter have tolerance its not too fast
<asac> you probably know that we have no general speed-limit on autobahn here :)
* gnomefreak has gotten alot of speeding ticket i think i was at about 2 a year for 4 years
<gnomefreak> yeah i know i can only dream of that
<asac> yeah ... but its pretty crazy sometimes ... germans are usually pretty good car-drivers, but still it gets a bit scary from time to time when you want to go fast ... or slow ;)
<asac> slow is eve nmore dangerous imo
<asac> :)
<gnomefreak> i hate drivers in the states
<asac> i hate drving car
<gnomefreak> i have found few that pay attention
<asac> its far from what i would call relax :)
<gnomefreak> true
<asac> its always overcrowded
<asac> stupid people, aggressive people
<asac> everyting around
* gnomefreak looking to renew my motorcycle license
<asac> i wouldn't do that ...  maybe in the states you have endless empty roads somewhere ... but here you just get gassed and probably hit by car at some point
<gnomefreak> same here
<gnomefreak> but i live out in middle of nowhere so the local roads around me arnt too bad
<asac> really that remote?
<gnomefreak> cant even get cable out here
<asac> oh damn
<gnomefreak> wind blows power goes out
<gnomefreak> ;)
<asac> so you live amount farms or somewhere in the wild?
<gnomefreak> near farms
<asac> s/amount/among/
<asac> so what is next to you ... a small village or just woods?
<gnomefreak> i only have 3 acres of land with a 2000 suarefoot house (give or take)
<asac> no idea about what an acre is :)
<gnomefreak> i have houses near me in a development but like 4 houses all together
<asac> how may squarefeed?
<gnomefreak> me neither :(
<gnomefreak> finding out
<asac> at best squaremeter
<asac> :)
<gnomefreak> 3 acres == about 130680 square feet
<gnomefreak> 12140.58 square meters
<asac> thats pretty big
<gnomefreak> but most of it is woods
<asac> lots of garden work :)
<asac> ah ok
<asac> so no english garden ;)
<gnomefreak> we have alot of flower beds and stuff
<asac> nice
<gnomefreak> placed around the yard
<gnomefreak> hmmmmmm
<asac> does not sound too good
<gnomefreak> that was weird maybe because i have 2 things building but firefox wouldnt close
* gnomefreak would have thought a 1.7ghz P4 could handle it
<asac> two builds?
<asac> cpu shouldn't be a problem
<asac> memory
<gnomefreak> memory maybe
<asac> is more important
<gnomefreak> 256
<gnomefreak> rdram or some shit like that
<asac> i wonder how anything builds at all
<gnomefreak> slowly
<asac> maybe you should run openbox to squeeze everything out of it
* gnomefreak is looking into a newer pc
<gnomefreak> if i ever get fluxbuntu updated and ready to use i can build in that
<asac> yeah but fluxbox is already pretty enhanced ;)
<asac> openbox is better ;)
<asac> or twm :)
<asac> twm takes about 10k i guess ;)
<asac> or good old fvwm2
<gnomefreak> never used those
<gnomefreak> open flux and blackbox i used
* gnomefreak likes fluxbox the best out of them but they are all pretty much the same to me
<asac> yeah ;) ... you miss half a decade of linux fun then :)
<gnomefreak> yep :)
<gnomefreak> i dont mind tty either
<asac> hehe
<gnomefreak> i dont need GUI i just like it for email for the most part i can livee with links2 or lynx for browsing
<asac> i find copy-paste handy
* gnomefreak never learned how to set up mutt
<gnomefreak> asac: you can do that in tty
<asac> yeah i bet you can
<asac> :)
<gnomefreak> theres a package (name slips my mind)
<gnomefreak> that enables you to use mouse in tty
<asac> yes i know :)
<asac> gnomefreak: to setup mutt is not a problem
<asac> actually mutt is never a problem
<gnomefreak> i didnt until about 2 months ago
<asac> you have to install a mail transport properly
<gnomefreak> mutt is a pain to set up :(
<asac> instead
<asac> so exim4 setup is likely your problem
<asac> mutt just looks in a directory or file for your name
<gnomefreak> i havent tried in about a year either so i might beable to do it now but havent tried it
<asac> it doesn't download or send mail directly
<asac> k
<gnomefreak> ill be back later i have to run to store for gf
<asac> yeah i am out for night
<gnomefreak> !no moztest is <reply> The Mozilla-testing repos can be found at: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MozillaTeam/PreviewArchives. Please remember these are testing repos, the packages in these repos are not stable and may break things on your system. Use with caution. Please report bugs that you find from these packages to: ubuntu-mozillateam@lists.ubuntu.com
<ubotu> I'll remember that gnomefreak
<asac> hi all
<asac> gusty already build ffox ... so probably not a problem to upload again
<gnomefreak> theres enough in repo to build ffox?
<asac> apparently yes
<asac> i will setup chroot by installing new feisty chroot and then run dist-upgrade
<asac> currently working on enigmail
<asac> for 2.0
<gnomefreak> wonders if i can use feisty chroot and upgrade it to gutsy
<asac> yes ... probably
<gnomefreak> i have a few FTB's but i will have to work on them later
<asac> but you will loose your feisty chroot :)
<gnomefreak> not if i make a new one
<gnomefreak> :)
<asac> ;)
<asac> hey, thats my plan ;)
<gnomefreak> i started over from scratch on iceape and im getting hunspell error something about it not being in path
<gnomefreak> and i think cvs issue on ff 3.0
<asac> not in path?
<asac> what is the error message?
<gnomefreak> pastebinning it with ff3 error
<gnomefreak> so you can look while im at drs  so no rush
<gnomefreak> http://gnomefreak.pastebin.ca/454043
<gnomefreak> they both maybe something simple im not seeing. the iceape error i got to begin with, that is why i tried brand new start
<gnomefreak> ok ill be back after appointment
* gnomefreak thinks i caught what you had on friday asac  :(
<asac> me?
<gnomefreak> yeah i feel like crap
<gnomefreak> Admiral_Chicago: you around?
<gnomefreak> did you get a chance too look at the errors im getting?
<gnomefreak> btw the chroot error is E: No such script: /usr/lib/debootstrap/scripts/gutsy  (assuming debootstrap hasnt been uploaded yet)
<asac> gnomefreak: do you have tbird 2.0 running?
<gnomefreak> not building but i have it usable
<gnomefreak> its built already just havent uploaded it yet
<asac> ok
<asac> can you please start and tell me if home page is broken
<asac> or how it looks like
<gnomefreak> Were sorry, but we cant find what youre looking for.
<asac> e.g. Go -> Mail start page
<asac> hmmm
<gnomefreak> that
<asac> i guess i have to download the official tarball to verify that this problem is not ours
<gnomefreak> yep same thing
<asac> if they really display online page then its really stupid
<gnomefreak> asac: all the links do that
<gnomefreak> asac: the extenstion/themes and so on
<gnomefreak> for tb fail like that
<asac> btw, got enigmail working
<asac> hmm
<asac> those sucker ... what do they do :)
<gnomefreak> i noticed that maybe fridayish
<asac> boah
<asac> that page is really ugly
<asac> what did thy do?
<asac> http://people.ubuntu.com/~asac/tbird.png
<asac> it just sucks ;)
<asac> http://www.asoftsite.org/s9y/uploads/screenshots/icedove_start_window.png
<gnomefreak> looking
<gnomefreak> i dont have size :(
<asac> on what page do you get when you hit get extensions?
<gnomefreak> its loading atm
<gnomefreak> https://addons.mozilla.org/en-US/firefox/mozilla-thunderbird/extensions/
<asac> what would be right url?
<gnomefreak> you should get can not find what you are looking for (or something like that)
<gnomefreak> should be right page
<gnomefreak> but you get above error
<asac> no why= firefox/mozilla-thunderbird is definitly wrong
<gnomefreak> oh goo point
<gnomefreak> good*
<gnomefreak> i didnt see that
<asac> k
<asac> we get redirected
<gnomefreak> doesnt matter what i do it always brings firefox back
<asac> https://addons.mozilla.org/en-US/mozilla-thunderbird/extensions
<asac> is wrong
<asac> it should be just thunderbird
<asac> use just thunderbird
<asac> then you are on proper page
<gnomefreak> https://addons.mozilla.org/en-US/thunderbird/browse/type:1
<gnomefreak> thats what it should be in theory
<gnomefreak> IMO atleast
* gnomefreak setting up feisty chroot for upgrade 
<Admiral_Chicago> gnomefreak: i'm around nwo
<gnomefreak> Admiral_Chicago: that email you CC'ed us what is that about.
<gnomefreak> it was too short to understand correctly
<Admiral_Chicago> gnomefreak: i read that mike is using Fx 3.0 nightlies from the trunk
<gnomefreak> from trunk or from us
<Admiral_Chicago> upstream
<gnomefreak> ok and his issue is upgrading?
<Admiral_Chicago> and I think he wanted to know if "check for updates" worked for upstream trunk or he would have to grab latest nightlies when he wanted to update
<gnomefreak> check for updates should work
<gnomefreak> it always has in past for me
<Admiral_Chicago> okay
<Admiral_Chicago> brb, gotta fix this stupid error...
<asac> Admiral_Chicago: i would really vote to deny any support requests for upstream products
<asac> :)
<Admiral_Chicago> huh?
<asac> it probably doesn't work for upstream trunk build
<Admiral_Chicago> i didn't think it would, but I think he was just looking for information
<gnomefreak> it used to work with 3.0a1 and 2
<asac> yeah :) ... but i think that we are not the ones to ask about that :)
<gnomefreak> but i agree about supported upstream products
<gnomefreak> true
<asac> there is huge community for upstream products
<asac> so why are we better then e.g. mozillazine?
<gnomefreak> asac: if you have uploads go for it :) im uploading fx and tb atm and redo release so if you can sneak them in go for it
<asac> gnomefreak: funny ;)
<asac> i will build as soon as yours are up
<asac> :)
<gnomefreak> ;)
<asac> a few minutes ago i hit my keyboard pretty hard ... because of that thunderbird "wrong url" thing
<asac> :)
<gnomefreak> i need to figure out why fx3 and ia wont build but i can build them overnight. fx3 im assuming cvs is down
<gnomefreak> asac: still working on that?
<gnomefreak> asac: send it upstream and call it a day
<asac> i think its done ... had to fix stupid mozilla things :)
<asac> waiting for build to finish ... to see if things work like i want :)
<asac> cvs is down?
<asac> hmm
<gnomefreak> cool you spinning 386?
<asac> have you started with clean bzr?
<gnomefreak> asac: i dont know. yes started brand new
<asac> no spinning amd64 ... and will commit changes to bzr
<gnomefreak> k
<asac> maybe you used wrong date?
<gnomefreak> i get same error with new and old bzr. same error with iceape old and new but that is hunspell error
<gnomefreak> asac: i tried 3 dates
<gnomefreak> the 17th 20th and 22nd
<asac> hmm
<asac> 17th is what i checked in right?
<asac> let me see
<gnomefreak> either 17th or 04th
<gnomefreak> cant remember off hand
<asac> works for me
<asac> be sure that you have cvs installed in the chroot your might be in :)
<gnomefreak> with what date?
<gnomefreak> i do
<asac> the one in bzr 17th
<asac> its checking out
<gnomefreak> i installed it once i got the error.
<asac> hmm ... maybe temporary failure?
<gnomefreak> asac: it checksout fine but doesnt build neworig
<asac> ah ... why do you think cvs is down then :)
<asac> lets see what happens
<asac> still checkout running
<gnomefreak> the error i get?
<gnomefreak> asac: no mozilla dir either
<gnomefreak> cant remember if i had to run something outside of what i have in the instructions for that but i dont think i had to
<gnomefreak> afair you clone cd into it run neworig than build
<gnomefreak> grabbing bzr again
<asac> gnomefreak: orig build fine here
<gnomefreak> ok im retrying
<gnomefreak> finishing up basic chroot to upgrade
<gnomefreak> also watching open week
<riksta> Hi guys, I'd like to know if it's possible to tell thunderbird not to raise a "new email" notification, if the message is coming into the "Spam" folder? Thanks a lot
<gnomefreak> where did you get tb 2.0?
<poningru> nothing dude I dont wanna get into this again
<gnomefreak> poningru: than stop complaining or giving shitty responces. i am in no way stopping you from building it and maintaining it yourself.
<poningru> yes sir!
<bluekuja> gnomefreak: ping
<gnomefreak> bluekuja: ?
<bluekuja> i write you in pm
<gnomefreak> asac: in gutsy (new_packages) binutils cpp-4.1 g++-4.1 gcc-4.1 gcc-4.1-base libc6 libc6-dev libgcc1 libstdc++6 libstdc++6-4.1-dev tzdata
<asac> good good
<gnomefreak> ^^^ good reason setting up chroot wouldnt work :)
<gnomefreak> basic tool chain atleast
<gnomefreak> repo is down if anyone hasnt figured it out yet. will be done for a while longer as i clean it out upload packages and stuff ;)
<asac> should be fine ;)
<asac> ouch
<asac> someone asking about VB.NET development in #ubuntu-devel
<gnomefreak> why on earth would anyone do that
<gnomefreak> laserjock is giving a good lecture on packaging but seems to be more of what is debdiff and things like that
* gnomefreak will be unreachable for a while. repo will be done for a while longer <about another hour or 2>
<asac> damn ... this modem sucks
<asac> back ... but now i got to go
<gnomefreak> lol
* gnomefreak off for a while anyway
* gnomefreak thinks ill leave iceape error for tomorrow 
* gnomefreak just guessing but this could be a bad thing huh? cvs checkout: shutting down buffer to server: Connection reset by peer
<gnomefreak> asac: can you please pull bz364093-thebes-system-cairo-fix out of trunk bzr since we are not using it
* gnomefreak keeps forgetting to disable it
* gnomefreak tries building iceape one last time for today. I did get trunk to build it looks like
#ubuntu-mozillateam 2007-04-24
<asac> gnomefreak: right will disable tomorrow
<asac> gnomefreak: btw, i pushed a tbird update
<asac> for homepage, extension page et al
<asac> to bzr
<asac> was there something else?
<asac> trunk has missing icon, right?
<gnomefreak> yeah top left hand corner
<gnomefreak> no not trunk
<gnomefreak> fxc 2.0.0.3
<gnomefreak> -c
<gnomefreak> iceape still failing to build and trunk doesnt want to build either. im trying something to see if i can get trunk to build
<gnomefreak> we might not want to remove that patch
<gnomefreak> we may want to re do it maybe?
#ubuntu-mozillateam 2007-04-29
* Starting logfile irclogs/ubuntu-mozillateam.log
<l3on_> hi all
<l3on_> i've some problem with firefox
<l3on_> i've setting up a dark theme for gnome.... it makes all textarea black colour, in firefox too
<vicentecarro> hi
<l3on_> so i cannot write correctly because text is also black !!!
<l3on_> can you help me??? is there some working around to fix this problem ?
<vicentecarro> Could you tell me how to choose mplayerplugins instead of totemplugin in firefox?
<l3on_> vicentecarro, disinstall totemplugin
<vicentecarro> i can't. All the system is depending on that package (stupid dependence btw)
<l3on_> no... what's dependences ?
<l3on_> ubuntu-desktop?
<vicentecarro> wep
<vicentecarro> yep
<l3on_> ubuntu-desktop is only a meta-package....
<vicentecarro> hmm
<l3on_> to fix avery dependences for ubutnu
<l3on_> you can delete it
<vicentecarro> And there is no a config file where i could change the preffered plugin?
<l3on_> no... it's automatic
<l3on_> ....maybe....
<l3on_> try... it works fine for me
<IdleOne> does iceape use a pesrsonal security manager and if so what is the package called ?
<IdleOne> kep getting a security warning about certificates and it is becomming annoying
<IdleOne> keep*
<asac> gnomefreak: any idea of depends of lifearea?
<asac> i don't have it installed ;)
<gnomefreak> yes
<gnomefreak> im looking at it now. it looks due to being built on firefox and firefox-dev (feistys not ours)
<gnomefreak> will be building first test in a bit
<gnomefreak> i got a backtrace but its worthless since there is no -dbg package for it, it didnt look to see if a -dbgsym was around if this build doesnt fix it ill get backtrace with -dbgsym if there are any.
<gnomefreak> ITS BUILDING ILL LET YOU KNOW IF ITS FIXED AS SOON AS I TEST IT :)
<gnomefreak> oops
<gnomefreak> sorry for caps :(
<gnomefreak> its fixed
<gnomefreak> :)
<gnomefreak> need to change version though as its downgrading ubuntu1 to mt.1
<gnomefreak> than i will upload
<gnomefreak> i love simple fixes :)
<gnomefreak> ok it should be all good
<gnomefreak> or not
<gnomefreak> hmmmm
<gnomefreak> asac: versioning it 1.2.10c-0mt1 is a downgrade from 0ubuntu1 what is a better name to be an upgrade?
<gnomefreak> gonna try 1.2.10c-1mt1 since 0 wasnt helpfull can always rename it later i guess
<gnomefreak> nvm i think im gonna go a differetn route with versioning than adding the 1
<asac> yes respin might fix it
<asac> though not for sure
<asac> please paste Build-Depends ... and Depends of the resulting (current) package
<gnomefreak> that part is fixed :)
<gnomefreak> the rebuild fixed it i just cant get it to upgrade it keeps wanting to downgrade it to mt1
<gnomefreak> so im going with mt2
<gnomefreak> that didnt work either damnit
<gnomefreak> why the hell wont mt1 or mt2 upgrade from 0ubuntu1
<gnomefreak> cant seem to get versioning to work maybe because of the 10c?
<gnomefreak> the current ubuntu version is 1.2.10c-0ubuntu1  and im using 1.2.10c-0mt# but the 0ubuntu1 is always the newest version to apt.
<asac> because 1.2.10c-0ubuntu1 > 1.2.10c-0mt
<asac> look how we did it before
<gnomefreak> 1.2.10c+1-0mt1
* gnomefreak would like to know why the c is there. but should that work? most of the ones we used are example iceape=1.1.1-0mt1 thunderbird=2.0.0.0-0.mt1
<gnomefreak> ok that bug is fixed
<asac> please don't use that version
<asac> +1
<asac> is for new upstream tarballs
<asac> you just have to append .mt1
<asac> its always that simpl
<gnomefreak> it is a downgrade
<gnomefreak> i tried that
<asac> no
<asac> its not
<asac> you did wrong
<asac> you replaced
<asac> ubuntu1 with mt1
<asac> you have to append it
<gnomefreak> ah the .
<asac> it will certainly work
<asac> 1.2.10c-0ubuntu1 > 1.2.10c-0mt
<asac> but
<asac> 1.2.10c-0ubuntu1.mt1 > 1.2.10c-0ubuntu1
<asac> its always that simple
<gnomefreak> oh keep the ubuntu?
<gnomefreak> ok fixing
<asac> y
<gnomefreak> fixed
<asac> great
<asac> please drop info to lifearea bug
<gnomefreak> only bug i saw was on mailing-list
<gnomefreak> hmmmm brb gnome-panel is screwed up :(
<gnomefreak> asac: btw google doesnt work with ffox 2.0.0.3+2.ng-0mt.5. do i need to install it?
<gnomefreak> omg i used 20gig of bandwidth this month :)
<asac> do you need to pay for bandwidth?
<gnomefreak> no
<gnomefreak> i get 2.4TB per month free
<gnomefreak> its someone elses domain that he gave me my portion and told me to use bandwidth i found out today he gets 2.4TB from his host/domain
<asac> ah ok
<asac> thats fine then i guess :)
<gnomefreak> yep he told me to use more ;)
<asac> cool :)
* gnomefreak waits for other things not built on our version of ffox to fail
<gnomefreak> hmmmm apport isnt working for me even after its been enabled
<gnomefreak> i guess if im here this week ill ping martin about it but seems a few things here dont work anymore
#ubuntu-mozillateam 2008-04-21
<fta> asac, i don't know if it's flash or wine but my sound was stuck, i had to kill and restart pa
<jetsaredim> asac: you around?
<jetsaredim> asac: ping
<mlind> asac: you're probably busy as hell, but would you mind taking a peek of bug #202343 and bug #218594. Thanks.
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 202343 in opensc "mozilla-opensc firefox plugin not visible in FF3 (bad install directory)" [Undecided,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/202343
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 218594 in firefox "firefox-2 install symlinks against wrong nss" [Undecided,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/218594
<mdke> asac - fyi I've tested with Italian, firefox is translated properly but both startpages still show in English (offline and online)
<asac> mlind: that symlink thing should be fixed now.
<asac> mlind: everything else has to go through -proposed now i guess
<asac> e.g. mozilla-opensc
<asac> mdke: the offline page will always be index-$LANGCODE.html if that file exists
<asac> bug 219587
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 219587 in cairo "03-turn_on_buggy-repeat_handling.dpatch causes slowdown in Evolution" [Medium,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/219587
<mlind> asac: thanks
<mlind> asac: about the symlink thingy, one of the links is still broken unless you uploaded 0ubuntu2 recently
<asac> mlind: which one?
<asac> oh the softtoken one
<asac> hmm
<mlind> asac: yeah
<asac> mlind: doesn't seem to break anything here
<asac> (at least)
<asac> Mirv: didn't we have a bug id for this error page breakage in fi, de?
<asac> mdke: online page for it workd
<Mirv> asac: bug 218848
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 218848 in firefox "XML error when going to site needing certificate exception when using fi_FI.UTF-8 or de_DE.UTF-8" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/218848
<asac> mdke: ok offline page is broken. thats because of a mismatch of the lang code used by ffox and the one used by -docs
<asac> mdke: why do we use it_IT ?
<asac> mdke: anyway, i think the real fix would be to use the accept-language and not the locale langcode
<asac> e.g. use the same behaviour that we have for online page also to detect the offline page
<asac> that would also fix the bug that you can only see a translated offline page if you have a langpack installed
<fta2> asac, i've left a comment on the buggy-repeat bug
<asac> fta2: thanks
<asac> ha ... i closed ~70 bugs of firefox :)
<asac> what a joy ;)
<asac> down to 880 bugs ;)
<asac> (from 950)
<asac> maybe i should close another 300  ;)
<asac> i am sure we can close 80% of the firefox bugs as "wont fix" and 60% of the firefox-3.0 bugs as invalid :)
<asac> hmm maybe we should reset the crash bugs now that flash is not using libflashsupport anymore
<asac> a waste of resources to triage all crashes properly especially since 90% are probably due to this.
<asac> e.g everything that has native windows involved is almost certainly a flash crash
<asac> like StacktraceTop:gdk_window_impl_x11_finalize (object=0xae171a0)
<asac> (from bug 215639)
<ubotu> Bug 215639 on http://launchpad.net/bugs/215639 is private
<asac> 133 crashes so far :)
<asac> in firefox-3.0
<asac> nice
 * asac lunchtime
<jetsaredim_> asac: ping
<asac> jetsaredim_: yes?
<jetsaredim_> new firebug branch in my code area
<asac> jetsaredim: thanks. does it fix the crashes?
<jetsaredim> I never had any crashes - so I really don't know
<jetsaredim> but for me the thing just didn't work at all
<jetsaredim> and this new version fixes that
<jetsaredim> going from 1.1.0 -> 1.2
<asac> jetsaredim: dont we ship 1.2pre ?
<asac> e.g. b11/12?
<jetsaredim> nah - that's a beta of 1.1.0
<asac> ok ... should go to backports then
<jetsaredim> ok
<asac> jetsaredim: if its really broken we can shove it to - updates as well
<jetsaredim> ok
<armin76> /usr/bin/xulrunner-1.9: symbol lookup error: /usr/lib/xulrunner-1.9/libxul.so: undefined symbol: _ZN19nsACString_internalC2EPcjj <- anyone knows that that means?
<asac> armin76: reference to a hidden symbol?
<asac> armin76: you most likely did something wrong ;)
<asac> what are you trying to do?
<armin76> opening a firefox window :P
<armin76> from thunderbird
<armin76> i think i got it...missing LD_LIBRARY_PATH
<armin76> :)
<asac> armin76: well ... missing LD_LIBRARY_PATH is most likely the wrong approach ;)
<asac> tbird should reset the LD_LIBRARY_PATH before starting i guess
<armin76> its not tb
<armin76> its xul
<asac> armin76: xul doesn't need LD_LIBRARY_PATH
<asac> (at least 1.9)
<asac> armin76: here it works
<asac> e.g. open new window from within tbird + open first window
<armin76> hrm...
<armin76> /usr/bin/xulrunner-1.9 linked to /usr/lib/xulrunner-1.9/xulrunner-bin, not to xulrunner
<armin76> to xulrunner works
<asac> armin76: why does firefox start the xulrunner binary?
<asac> that won't work anyway
<asac> for us firefox has its own binary
<asac> /usr/lib/firefox-3.0b5/firefox for instance
<armin76> hrm...
 * armin76 tries
<asac> armin76: anyway, the link is wrong .we have: /usr/bin/xulrunner-1.9 -> ../lib/xulrunner-1.9b5/xulrunner
<asac> so you might wanna fix that in any case
<armin76> yup
<fta2> armin76, oh, you're back ?
<armin76> back? i never left :P
<fta2> nothing from you between Apr 13 and today ;)
<armin76> lol
<armin76> well, i added ff3 and xul1.9 to the main tree in gentoo, after all the important bugs where fixed
<armin76> and it worked fine
<armin76> so, after that, i focused on other things
<armin76> i was here but no doing any mozilla stuff :)
<armin76> well, i did 2.0.0.14 and still waiting for sm and tb
<fta> asac, the sound in rhythmbox is awful today (since the pa patch)
<asac> stutter?
<fta> yes
<fta> unbearable
<asac> yeah. that patch won't make it anyway. too much negative feedback so far
<asac> fta: did you update to latest PA patch?
<fta> the one from yesterday
<asac> the one we tried yesterday still works pretty perfect here
<asac> strange
<asac> crimsun added an updated patch
<fta> killall pulseaudio gconf-helper ; pulseaudio --daemonize  solved it
<fta> http://alex.polvi.net/2008/04/21/state-of-the-add-ons-report-april-21st/
<asac> piclens
<asac> is that freesoftware?
<asac> 500000 users every day ;)
<asac> hmm win only
<[reed]> and mac
<asac> How Can I Help?
<asac> As a developer of free software, nothing would make us happier than to see PicLens used by everyone on the internet. You can help by simply telling your friends, bloggers, social networking contacts, and other about PicLens. We truly appreciate your support.
<asac> free as in beer i guess :)
<asac> http://piclens.com/site/support/faq.php
<asac> mac == win for me ;)
<asac> e.g. the other side of the river ;)
<asac> fta: why did you need to kill gconf-helper?
<fta>  /usr/lib/pulseaudio/pulse/gconf-helper
<asac> ah
<asac> probably pulse bug now :)
<asac> buffer digestion
<fta> my rhythmbox was on pause since yesterday
<asac> hmm ... maybe dangling socket resources?
<asac> no idea
<asac> if you need a day to reproduce its probably hard to spot
<asac> fta: sure it wasn't rhythmbox?
<fta> same after a restart
<asac> ok
<fta> hm, so hardy final will ship with xkeyboard-config 1.1~cvs.20080104.1-1ubuntu6
<asac> whats the issue with that?
<fta> Right Control using french layout
<fta> Bug 198759
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 198759 in xkeyboard-config "Right CTRL don't work" [Medium,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/198759
<fta> mozilla bug 427927
<ubotu> Mozilla bug 427927 in Preferences "AutoConfig doesn't work with Trunk / Firefox 3" [Normal,Resolved: fixed] http://bugzilla.mozilla.org/show_bug.cgi?id=427927
<[reed]> asac: I hope you and caillon know you're about to get screwed
<[reed]> though, it's mostly your own faults ;)
<fta> [reed], ?
<asac> fta: builds are shut down ;)
<asac> auto builders in mozilla for 1.8.0
<fta> k
<mdke> asac: thanks for your msg. it_IT is used because there are other countries where italian is spoken ;) But the mismatch between ff and -docs is because the -docs filenames are based on the old ff langpacks, I guess. Is there no way for languages to be first on a specific country code (e.g. it_IT) then fallback to a general langcode if that isn't found (e.g. it)?
<asac> mdke: well. its easy do fallback from specific to general langcodes, the other direction i am not sure
<asac> mdke: we would need a mapping file, e.g. adding more complexity ;)
<Jazzva> asac: Is it late for packaging fixes? For example, moving out "Iceweasel/Iceape/Seamonkey" from descriptions and stuff...
<asac> Jazzva: yeah ;)
<asac> if they are of not Release Critical importance we probably cannot update them
<Jazzva> Oh, well ... Holding out for interpid... (I always want to say interrapid)
<asac> it would create too much work for relesae team if the threw everything on them now ;)
<Jazzva> I unterstand :)
<Jazzva> *understand
<asac> taking a look at every single upload is not really fun ;)
<Jazzva> I suppose :). I just hope that teatime and gnome-voice-control fixes will get in.
<asac> Jazzva: if you care much you can always go through -updates if you want to fix important bugs
<asac> or -backports otherwise
<mdke> asac: fallback from specific to general sounds more sensible though - perhaps for intrepid we can ensure that the translations in -docs are general by default. Dunno how to fix this for hardy though - any ideas?
<Jazzva> hmm, that might be a solution. The latter fixes a bug which prevents g-v-c from starting. (Someone changed the source modifications, but didn't document in the changelog, so the program didn't work *sigh*)
<asac> Jazzva: we could start on the tools to do the mass extension maintenance ;)
<Jazzva> asac: Yay :)
<asac> mdke: ship links to tie break the general to specific case ;)
<mdke> asac: have we got time for such an upload?
<asac> mdke: if its that unintrusive we can try
<mdke> asac: is there any way to get an official list of what symlinks are required?
<Jazzva> asac, fta: What should those tools do? Check for new version (which is check-extensions.sh, iirc), download the sources if newer version exists, check for source modifications in debian/patches, overwrite the old source, try to build, report to the maintainer if there are some problems, or just to check the newly built extensions... right?
<asac> mdke: no, but to produce one, it should work to look at the directory and collect those that don't have general language
<asac> Jazzva: it should assist the maintainers to update the bzr branches and so on
<mdke> asac: I don't have much time at the moment, but I'll see what I can do - will you test and sponsor an upload for me?
<Jazzva> asac: Right, branches update :)... that part I skipped. Well, at least that should be automatic (at least for the upstream branch)
<asac> mdke: yes i will review and upload
<asac> Jazzva: what i imagine an automatic upstream branch + a branch layout that defines what is maintained where ;)
<mdke> asac: do we need an "en" or does it fall back to "C"?
<asac> Jazzva: for instance we need debian branches for every stable release that is still supported and ships an extension
<Jazzva> So, we will support debian with extensions, too? :)
<asac> Jazzva: on top of that we need -backport branches that might diverge from on different ubuntu versions ;)
<asac> Jazzva: sorry. debian == ubuntu :)
<Jazzva> Right :)
<asac> Jazzva: if they get their thing right we can also take them too :) ... they just have unstable + stable. so just two more branches ;)
<Jazzva> Ok :)
<asac> but well. step by step ;)
<asac> mdke: en is not needed.
<Jazzva> fta, could you post a comment on bug 190547 that teatime works for you now :)?
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 190547 in teatime "teatime doesn't play sounds" [Medium,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/190547
<asac> mdke: but doesn't hurt for consistency reasons
<Jazzva> or fta2 ^^ :)
<fta> I'll check.
<fta> btw, did you find out the conf bug ?
<Jazzva> Ok, I'm building again, just to be sure
<Jazzva> No, I haven't looked at it today... school + fixing g-v-c last night
<fta> asac, damn you: http://paste.ubuntu.com/7701/ ;)
<Jazzva> btw, the upstream stopped the development of teatime, so, there will be no more upstream updates
<fta> oh
<fta> asac, why does it have to die there? I have no way of shipping those xpi anyway
<fta> [reed], isn't ff3 string frozen yet?
<[reed]> yes
<fta> no change allowed at all ?
<[reed]> nothing that will break localizers
<[reed]> no added/removed strings
<fta> ok, i can bump on my side then
<[reed]> strings can be changed still, though (for example, to fix typos)... just can't add or remove any, as that would break all the locales
<mdke> asac: http://paste.ubuntu.com/7704/ works for me
<mdke> asac: i got the list of languages by eye though. I've tested it for Italian
<fta> asac, you do like to unnecessary write complex code...
<fta> +write
<fta> grr
<fta> asac, you do like to write unnecessary complex code...
<asac> fta: depends ;)
<fta> sh -c "cd debian/ && zip lp-export-xpis/en-US.xpi install.rdf", why sh -c ?
<fta> $(shell cat debian/translation-support/install.rdf.in ....), why $(shell) ?
<mdke> asac: package for testing at http://doc.ubuntu.com/~mdke/
<asac> mdke: do you have the sources?
<mdke> asac: the only thing that concerns me is if adding extra symlinks might affect mozilla-firefox-locales-all with all that script stuff that iwj put in place for the alternatives
<mdke> asac: yes, I've pushed the change to the bzr branch so the best way is to get that. but from a canonical machine, as the branch is pretty large (200MB ish without history)
<mdke> not quite pushed yet, actually
<asac> do you have branch url?
<asac> fta: no idea. would have to look at the specific case
<mdke> asac: it's at lp:ubuntu-doc/hardy - I'll tell you when the revision is pushed up
<fta> asac, i don't get this: ifeq (,$(findstring $(EM_TRANSLATION_VERSION), $(shell echo $(DEBIAN_VERSION) | tr -d '~')))   it should be s/DEBIAN_VERSION/DEBIAN_UPSTREAM_VERSION/
<fta> how could it work today?
<fta> oh findstring
<asac> no idea ... works ... is that from the lp-export thing ? or po2xpi ?
<asac> i guess the .mk in mozilla-devscripts
<fta> no, binary-post-install in xul
<fta> i'm trying to fix my xul.head now that you force a ftbfs
<asac> i force a ftbfs?
<asac> ah because of lang yes
<asac> you need to bump the language ;)
<asac> version
<asac> maybe consider to update langpacks once
<asac> that should be enough as we are in freeze now
<asac> aeh mozilla is in freeze
<asac> fta: anyway, for head its ok to bump that version
<asac> its actually intended now that i think of it
<fta> but the way to do your test, I can't use 1.9.* as you asked
<fta> s/to do/you do/
<asac> where did i ask?
<asac> for now just bump to 1.9pre
<fta> # bump this to 3.0.* once firefox is at hard string freeze
<fta> EM_TRANSLATION_MAX_VERSION := 1.9b5
<asac> we will bump to 1.9.* _after_ final is out
<asac> i don't trust the policy and its far too dangerous
<asac> fta: hard string freeze from our perspective
<asac> fta: there is no law-enforcement to breach the freeze upstream. so lets better be conservative ;)
<mdke> asac: ok pushed now. it's revision 3799
<fta> either way, pre is dropped, 1.9~cvs20080421t1157+nobinonly
<mdke> asac: I'm off to bed but will catch any issues in the morning if you hilight me
<asac> mdke: thanks.
<fta> nm, i'll fix this
<asac> fta: you can just use 1.9
<asac> right?
<asac> go ahead ;)
<asac> fta: you can just use 1.9cvs
<fta> i still want to expose 1.9pre inside the xpi, not 1.9
<asac> fta: 1.9b5 < 1.9cvs < 1.9pre
<asac> that works well :)
<asac> (for now)
<fta> done. http://paste.ubuntu.com/7706/
<asac> how much did you relax it now?
<fta> http://paste.ubuntu.com/7708/
<asac> fta: why do you make unnecessary changes ;)
<asac> jk
<fta> less bits, it's good for the entropy
<asac> but more diffs :-P
<fta> why exit 110 ? does 110 has a meaning ?
<asac> yeah ... it means: something special has happened
<fta> used by something ?
<fta> instead of "echo foo ; exit 110" I would have preferred $(error foo)
<asac> sounds good
<fta> but if you really need 110...
<asac> 110 is the emergency number here in germany ;)
<fta> lol
<asac> lol
<asac> 00:14 -!- CheGuevara [n=CheGueva@cpc2-nott7-0-0-cust125.nott.cable.ntl.com] has quit [Read error:  110 (Connection timed out)]
<asac>          ^^^
<asac> so we already have two meanings :)
<fta> :)
<asac> thats how the world goes. without irony the sky would fall down :)
<asac> no, really i personally have no affection to that particular piece of code. feel free to change as much as you like. It can be beautified for sure.
<asac> this is a hack and i treated it as such :)
<asac> anyway ... i should have been more proactive for the .head branch, not putting that work on you. granted.
<fta> cat foo | sed -e .. | sed -e .. | ......... | sed -e ..
<fta> another waste of cpu cycles
<fta> sed -e ... -e ... -e ... -e ....  foo
<asac> fta: you could at least have indented the sed expressions one more level
<fta> when you build, it's indented
<asac> but not in code
<fta> if you want.
<asac> yes, please :)
<asac> just the -e lines
<asac> the stdin/out things i don't mind ... either like now or one more push
<asac> then everyone is happy \o/
<fta> done
<fta> I still an uninstallable package: openoffice.org-hyphenation-en-us
<fta> +have
<fta> well, not upgradable
<asac> fta: is that an _all package?
<asac> is it not available or does upgrade fail?
<fta> The following packages have been kept back:
<fta>   openoffice.org-hyphenation-en-us
<fta> and if I try to remove it:
<fta> The following packages will be REMOVED:
<fta>   language-support-en language-support-fr language-support-writing-en language-support-writing-fr
<fta>   mozilla-firefox-locale-en-gb mozilla-firefox-locale-fr-fr openoffice.org-hyphenation-en-us
<asac> yeah mos tlikely its an arch all and your arch package is not there yet.
<fta> it's been there for a while
<asac> fta: i don't have that package
<asac> apparently it was removed at some point
<fta> fta@ix:~ $ apt-cache madison openoffice.org-hyphenation-en-us
<fta> openoffice.org-hyphenation-en-us | 2.3.1-2ubuntu1 | http://archive.ubuntu.com hardy/main Packages
<fta>     hyphen | 2.3.1-2ubuntu1 | http://archive.ubuntu.com hardy/main Sources
<fta> I have 2.3.1-1ubuntu2
#ubuntu-mozillateam 2008-04-22
<fta> so apt still wants to upgrade it
<asac> fta: kick calc in -devel about it
<asac> fta: he should still be there
<fta> bug 192310
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 192310 in openoffice.org-hyphenation "package openoffice.org-hyphenation-en-us None [modified: /var/lib/dpkg/info/openoffice.org-hyphenation-en-us.list] failed to install/upgrade: trying to overwrite `/usr/share/myspell/dicts/hyph_en_US.dic', which is also in package openoffice.org-hyphenation" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/192310
<fta> nope
<fta> ok
<asac> calc is the openoffice man in charge here i guess ;)
<fta> no calc in -devel
<asac> most likely by accident :)
<asac> there he is ;)
<asac> hehe
<Sergeant_Pony> I have a question... I made a folder under inbox and now for some reason it won't show up... I even subscribed to the folder and can't get it to come back. Any ideas?
<Sergeant_Pony> this is in Thunderbird
<asac> not sure. i think inbox is special
<Sergeant_Pony> all my other folders show up fine
<asac> i think there is a setting somewherein the gutsy of imap server settings to change that
<asac> Sergeant_Pony: try to enable "server supports folders that contain sub-folders and messages maybe"
<asac> in imap server settings -> advanced
<Sergeant_Pony> asac: where is that?
<asac> in imap server settings -> advanced ;)
<asac> if yo don't have an imap account then i don't know
<Sergeant_Pony> it is an imap account
<asac> then you have that advanced dialog :)
<Sergeant_Pony> looking for settings advanced
<asac> Sergeant_Pony: account settings -> server settings- > advanced that is
<Sergeant_Pony> that is already checked off
<asac> check it on :)
<asac> e.g. check it
<asac> if that doesn't help then its most likely a server issue
<Sergeant_Pony> all my other folders under inbox show up
<Sergeant_Pony> got it
<asac> ?
<Sergeant_Pony> got the folder to show up
<asac> Sergeant_Pony: what was it?
<Sergeant_Pony> I had imap show all imap folders...
<asac> Sergeant_Pony: so the setting helped?
<Sergeant_Pony> yes
<Sergeant_Pony> I unchecked "Show only subscribed folders"
<Sergeant_Pony> and it appeared even tho I am subscribed to it
<asac> ok
<asac> server issue then i guess
<Sergeant_Pony> I don't care... as long as I can display all my folders
<asac> hehe
<asac> hope you still see messages ;)
<Sergeant_Pony> yup, can see my messages in the folder
<Sergeant_Pony> now to figure out if I can have the mail deposited into certain folders.
<asac> filter i guess ;)
<Jazzva> fta, thanks for the comment on teatime :)
<asac> 2 days till release :)
<Sergeant_Pony> can tb be set to automatically run a filter to sort mail? or do I need to run it by hand?
<asac> it can ... but we are not focussed on that depth of user-support here in this channel in general. try the forums.mozillazine.org for such tb general questions.
<asac> most likely your question has already been asked there, so use the search facility there
<asac> Sergeant_Pony: ^^
 * asac *yawns*
<phoenix> Hi there, anyone successfully using an LDAP Directory as an Address Book while offline - I do say, that I want to have it off-line and it replicates fine, but as soon as I switch thunderbird off-line I get zero results from queries...
<asac> mdke: you gave me a loitered branch with additional changes :(
<asac> mdke: uploading a cherry pick of the latest checkin on top of the 8.04.1 package shipped as 8.04.2~hardy
<asac> mdke: why does the .deb has lots more changes than the links?
<asac> thats a mystery
<asac> mdke: ok the -docs are up ... once they are published on LP we should integrate the changelog into the bzr branch
<asac> maybe ping me about it
<asac> phoenix24: hmm
<asac> phoenix24: i guess thats a bug
<asac> phoenix24: but online it works fine?
<asac> phoenix24: in advanced config .. there is a isOffline config for each ldap provider
<asac> whats the value for that?
<phoenix24> I'm sorry which; extension are we talking about ?
<asac> phoenix24: ?
<asac> you asked a bout LDAP directory
<asac> offline
<asac> remember?
<phoenix24> No, not me.
<asac> oh ;)
<asac> 10:05 < phoenix> Hi there, anyone successfully using an LDAP Directory as an Address Book while  offline - I do say, that I want to have it off-line and it replicates fine, but as  soon as I switch thunderbird off-line I get zero results from queries...
<phoenix24> I Dont work with LDAP :(
<asac> hehe
<asac> someone spoofing you then ;)
<asac> not the 24 of course
<phoenix24> Oh!
<phoenix24> are you giving any talk at the upcoming UDW ?
<asac> yes .... again about extension packaging ... this time more focussed on the mass-maintenance part i hope
<asac> but mostly depends on how far we get with the procedure, but i think with the help of fta and Jazzva we can have something initially
<phoenix24> Nice!! looking forward to it again.
<phoenix24> what are these? fta & Jazzva.
<asac> i would have done more complex things like "porting applications to xulrunner 1.9" ... but was told that that I should rather use something more basic ;)
<asac> phoenix24: fta wrote a script that automatically checks if there are new upstream releases available
<asac> now we need to tools to automatically upgrade the upstream branch and so on
<asac> and do releases ;)
<asac> and procedures
<phoenix24> that's great
<asac> 29th 1800 UTC iirc
<phoenix24> I had a problem fetching sources from CVS repos, it will be great if you could shed few lines on it too :)
<asac> huh? about what?
<asac> CVS usage?
<phoenix24> fetching the latest code.
<phoenix24> tags and stuff.
<asac> ok
<asac> ill see how it fits in there
<phoenix24> ok
<phoenix24> Or maybe you could include Thunderbird extensions packaging too ?
<asac> phoenix24: yeah. that should be similar
<phoenix24> yep
<asac> hmm ... maybe i should have added another sessino about "mozilla translations in launchpad - how it works and how to test" :)
<phoenix24> yeah, I'd love to see attend that.
<phoenix24_> in the topic, "firefox b5 in final hardy? p > 95% :(" ;
<phoenix24_> What does "p>95%" mean ?
<asac> probability > 0.95 :)
<phoenix24_> ah!
* asac changed the topic of #ubuntu-mozillateam to: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MozillaTeam | Mailing List: ubuntu-mozillateam@lists.ubuntu.com | Mozilla QA tracker https://mozilla.qa.stgraber.org/ => please subscribe to help out | firefox b5 in final hardy? p == 100% :-D
<Jazzva> shouldn't the topic be updated?
<Jazzva> ah
<asac> just noticed ;)
* asac changed the topic of #ubuntu-mozillateam to: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MozillaTeam | Mailing List: ubuntu-mozillateam@lists.ubuntu.com | Mozilla QA tracker https://mozilla.qa.stgraber.org/ => please subscribe to help out | firefox b5 rocks!
<phoenix24_> :D
<Jazzva> hehe :)
<Jazzva> What's that? 0.0 b5? :P
<Jazzva> Just kidding :)
* asac changed the topic of #ubuntu-mozillateam to: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MozillaTeam | Mailing List: ubuntu-mozillateam@lists.ubuntu.com | Mozilla QA tracker https://mozilla.qa.stgraber.org/ => please subscribe to help out | firefox 3 b5 rocks!
<Jazzva> :)
<asac> jetsaredim: ok, can we have a bug about the firebug issue so we can start working on a -proposed update?
<asac> Jazzva: so how should the workflow for updating extensions work?
<asac> one probably runs a derivate of fta script to see which extension needs update
<asac> but whats next ;)?
<Jazzva> If there's a new upstream, download it, extract it in upstream and then push it as upstrem branch ... that should be automatical :)
<asac> ok concur on that
<Jazzva> And ... where are we gonna download from? a.m.o xpi, then unzip it? That's uniform for (almost) all extensions
<asac> but thats not even 10% of the work ;)
<asac> good question
<asac> we have extensions from svn/cvs atm ... and those from .xpi
<asac> most likely every extension should provide its own update target ... for which we can implement a default for AMO sources in xpi.mk
<Jazzva> That would be good.
<asac> so if you have an extension with source from AMO you just would add a MOZ_AMO_ID=XXX to rules
<Jazzva> If not, MOZ_SOURCE? :)
<asac> maybe a MOZ_GET_SOURCE_CMD would be good ... that would implement a default that uses the MOZ_AMO_ID to get the latest
<asac> and extensions could override it
<Jazzva> Ok, since packagin doesn't change sources we could try to make a new dir, copy the new upstream and old debian dir there, and try to run the build. If it builds OK, the maintainer would be suggested to try it and see if everything works.
<asac> but that also means that we can only use the current script for AMO extensions
<Jazzva> *packaging
<Jazzva> current script?
<asac> Jazzva: yes, ftas
<asac> it only detects divergence based on AMO ids i guess
<Jazzva> Oh... I think it does...
<Jazzva> Well, that maybe isn't that big problem for now, I think there's only one or two extensions that are not on a.m.o...
<asac> yeah
<asac> most likely we need to blacklist them from auto upgrading
<Jazzva> Mhm ... And to say that's not implemented for now :)
<asac> e.g. just a warning "this extension might need a manual update on branch X,Y,Z"
<asac> Jazzva: i think for testing auto upgrade we should upgrade .upstream
<asac> then run bzr merge ... and add a new changelog entry in that commit if no conflicts are detected during merge
<Jazzva> Then comes the testbuild... I forgot we should unzip the chrome/*.jar, since most of them come with zipped chrome
<asac> then it should be pushed automatically to some staging area from where we manually push it to the release area once we have verified that it works
<asac> Jazzva: right ... i think the default upstream upgrade impl should properly deflate the upstream .xpi
<Jazzva> pushed to bzr staging area :)?
<asac> yes, something like extension.ubuntu.hardy-backports.staging branch
<asac> if its supposed to go into the hardy-backports branch
<Jazzva> Aha ... ok
<Jazzva> We would need to provide a code in rules for jarring chrome dir, if it was unjarred.
<asac> Jazzva: right. i think the ubufox build.sh script should work for most cases
<Jazzva> Same here :)...
<asac> Jazzva: actually we don't need that imo ... the current BUILD_CMD also delas with jarring up
<asac> i think we just need to figure how to unjar them in a way that the build script still likes it
<asac> hmm
<Jazzva> What's the current BUILD_CMD?
<asac> Jazzva: each extension specifies that
<asac> for instance ubufox specifies  "build.sh"
<asac> others use ant XXXX
<Jazzva> Oh... What if the extension doesn't? ;)
<asac> Jazzva: if it doesn't then its shipping a .xpi in source
<asac> otherwise the xpi.mk won't work
<asac> or its not using xpi.mk ;)
<Jazzva> Hmm ... I'm using xpi.mk for some, don't issue BUILD_CMD, and manually provide a rule for jarring/unjarring ;)
<asac> Jazzva: thats bad practice for sure ;)
<Jazzva> hmm ... Didn't know about ant :)
<asac> he?
<asac> you can use anything you want
<Jazzva> If the upstream doesn't provide a build script?
<asac> we add one in that case. you can also provide a rule in rules and call that fro CMD
<Jazzva> That's what I did... although, I left xpi.mk to call it :)
<asac> like $(MAKE) -f $(CURDIR)/debian/rules RULENAME
<asac> Jazzva: in any case ... the rules file should be capable of jarring up
<asac> if there is no .jar
<Jazzva> Ok
<asac> i don' think it matters for us
<asac> even if .upstream branch ships a .jar the merge should succeed unless we edit the .jar in ubuntu branch
<asac> its just important that the build matches the extract part
<Jazzva> Yep :). After the testbuild... If it's ok, then it should be just tested; else, notify a maintainer to check the code?
<asac> Jazzva: right ... i think we need a tool that displays what .staging branches have updates
<asac> so a maintainer with power to merge and release can do that job
<asac> Jazzva: let me think about the error case :/
<asac> hmm
<Jazzva> Well, we could just modify fta's script to include check for staging branches
<asac> yes, but maybe we should not punch everything into a single script
<asac> but not sure what can go into a single script
<Jazzva> Hmm, ok. We could make initial staging branches from current upstream, and then just check them
<asac> right
<Jazzva> At the end of updataing cycle, if everything is ok, just push it to the upstream branch, and there we have it :)
<asac> bzr diff +  a check for changelog version maybe
<asac> to the upstream branch?
<asac> you mean ubuntu branch?
<Jazzva> Right :)
<Jazzva> and *updating
<asac> ok, so how does changeing the packaging work?
<Jazzva> Changing the packaging?
<asac> how does the script detect that a staging branch might be outdated?
<asac> Jazzva: well. in a perfect world we won't need to edit the .ubuntu branch
<asac> but maybe there are improvements to be done
<asac> now i do 0.2-0ubuntu2 in the .ubuntu branch ... but staging has 0.3-0ubuntu1 ... based on 0.2-0ubuntu1
<Jazzva> Check it's version ... check amo version ... if amo version > staging version, then it's outdated :)
<Jazzva> (that's for the outdated)
<Jazzva> Right, upstream could change the build script, or include some other directories, or change the package layout, or ...
<asac> hmm ... its not about the upstream version, but about the -packaging revision
<asac> 0.3-0ubuntu1 on top of 0.2-0ubuntu1 would still be higher than 0.2-0ubuntu2, but it would have an outdated packaging
<asac> but i have an idea
<Jazzva> Hmm... why would we use 0.2-0ubuntu1 packaging, if we have 0.2-0ubuntu2?
<Jazzva> Shouldn't the ubuntu branch contain 0.2-0ubuntu2 already
<Jazzva> ?
<asac> Jazzva: because that might be what the auto upgrade script did for us
<asac> Jazzva: its probably not instantaneous
<asac> e.g. there might be time where its out of sync (for a day or so)
<asac> we should be able to detect it
<asac> but i think its easy
<asac> branch the .ubuntu branch
<asac> try to _pull_ the staging branch
<asac> if that hsa *diverged* we are out-of-sync and should wait for the next merge to happen
<asac> but still the script would need to recognize that it should trash the current .staging and remerge the latest upstream to the latest ubuntu branch
<Jazzva> Sounds good ...
<Jazzva> And not too complicated :)
<Jazzva> So, we have the process done, but without the error cases, right?
<asac> dholbach: thanks.
<dholbach> hi asac
<asac> Jazzva: i think so yes
<Jazzva> Yay :). Just to think of all the possible error cases...
<Jazzva> *Now just ...
<asac> Jazzva: so rehab: auto upgrade upstream branch
<asac> how?
<Jazzva> I'll have to go in 5-10 minutes ... School from 14:00. I think I will be back around 18, 18:30...
<asac> ok fine
<asac> lets talk then later
<Jazzva> Auto upgrade upstream :)
<Jazzva> so... if we're doing everything in staging branch, then we can check the if amoversion > staging version. If it is, then download the source from amo, use it in staging branch, and at the end, push the clean source to the upstream branch...
<Jazzva> I think...
<Jazzva> asac ^
<asac> Jazzva: yes. that sounds sane
<asac> Jazzva: so we only support a default source layout?
<geser> I've a problem that ff 3.0b5 segfaults for me (hardy amd64) during startup. the interesting thing is that if I remove extensions.cache from my profile or start firefox -safe-mode once (and quit it immediately), I can start firefox without problems (but only once) and second start segfaults again
<geser> what could that be?
<Jazzva> geser: Bad extension(s)?
<asac> geser: what locale are you using?
<geser> LANG=en_IE.UTF-8
<asac> what is IE?
<geser> ireland
<asac> geser: what language pack is that?
<asac> is that any?
<Jazzva> asac: "default source" as in "chrome with contant, locale, skin dirs and stuff"? Hmm, if the upstream doesn't change the source layout, then we could handle all :).
<asac> Jazzva: i just wonder about the jar thing now ;)
<asac> but maybe we can always extract any jar to a dir like $JARNAME!/
<geser> asac: the addons window listen en-GB (for firefox and xulrunner) at languages
<Jazzva> asac: I think I handled it ok in rules files ... even if it's a bit "wrong" ;)
<Jazzva> Let me paste how I did it :)
<asac> geser: hmm i doubt that its due to the locale. we don't have a gnome-en-gb language pack
<asac> geser: does moving away your profile help?
<asac> e.g. fresh profile?
<Jazzva> asac: it's not the prettiest zip commands ever, those should be changed :)... http://paste.ubuntu.com/7755/
<geser> asac: fresh profile works
<asac> geser: try to disable extensions one by one and see which causes this crash
<asac> geser: firebug?
<Jazzva> asac: As far for the xpi zip, I think the main point is to exclude debian/ and temp-xpi-*/ dirs.
<asac> Jazzva: i think the layout is too specific
<geser> asac: firebug was a good guess. Known issue?
<asac> geser: yes. do you have adblock as well?
<asac> i think the combo is pretty painful
<Jazzva> asac: Ok, I'll think about producing jar and xpi files today :). Off to school now...
<geser> adblock plus 0.7.5.4 and firebug 1.1.0b12
<asac> we will push a new upstream version to -proposed once jetsaredim comes around ... maybe stay here so we can ask you to verify that its gone
<Jazzva> See you later
<asac> geser: yes, thats a known thing then
<asac> Jazzva: good. cu later
<asac> geser: ill try to remember to ask you to verified the -propsed update
<geser> ok
<asac> geser: you could try the latest firebug upstream release (1.2.0) that came out two days ago or so
<geser> asac: where? www.getfirebug.com lists 1.0 and 1.1beta
<asac> geser: not 100% sure, jetsaredim would know better. what i find is http://getfirebug.com/releases/firebug/1.2/firebug-1.2.0a21X.xpi
<asac> geser: https://code.edge.launchpad.net/~jetsaredim/firefox-extensions/firebug.ubuntu
<asac> try tat
<asac> that
<asac> just debuild -b it
<asac> thats the suggested update for -proposed afaict
<geser> asac: I tried the xpi and firefox doesn't crash anymore (and firebug seems to work again)
<asac> geser: could you uninstall that xpi and try that branch as well?
<asac> should be just a minute or so to build and install and would help me to get confidence about it ;)
<geser> yes, wanted to do that just now
<asac> thanks
<asac> maybe open a bug against https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/firebug which we can name in changelog
<asac> to gather feedback in -proposed
<asac> let me open a bug
<asac> geser: bug 220562
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 220562 in firebug "frequent crashes with firebug 1.1.0" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/220562
<asac> maybe confirm it ;)
<asac> ok i added the branch to the bug as well
<asac> ok subscribed you geser ;)
<geser> asac: I tried to build the firebug package in a uptodate hardy pbuilder -> FBTFS http://paste.ubuntu.com/7757/
<asac> geser: please comment on bug then. jetsaredim will fix it i guess
<asac> thanks
<asac> i updated the branch whiteboard on the bug already -> * FTBFS
<asac> but  comment won't hurt ;)
<asac> the archive is now locked down anyway, so i guess we have another two days before we need a real fix
<asac> but good to know that upstream xpi at least fixes it
<asac> jetsaredim: remember to look at bug 220562
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 220562 in firebug "frequent crashes with firebug 1.1.0" [High,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/220562
<geser> bug commented, anything still missing?
<asac> geser: i think thats all for now. stay tuned ... the bug will surely have some activity soon.
<jetsaredim> asac: I think there is some sort of disconnect in their build system
<asac> jetsaredim: disconnect?
<asac> what does that mean?
<asac> broken?
<jetsaredim> eh - looks like they updated the svn since yesterday
<jetsaredim> which would account for the version differences
<asac> jetsaredim: the build failure is in the bzr branch.
<jetsaredim> the package that i built was 1.2b20
<asac> no sure that i understand why thats related to upstream svn
<jetsaredim> build failure?
<asac> yeah :-P
<asac> jetsaredim: read bug 220562
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 220562 in firebug "frequent crashes with firebug 1.1.0" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/220562
<jetsaredim> i just read it a minute ago - must not have sunk in though i guess
<asac> hehe ... yeah, i frequently fail to believe what i see too ;)
<jetsaredim> lemmie try in a clean dir
<jetsaredim> wow - something's screwy
<jetsaredim> must have missed a commit somewhere
<jetsaredim> cause what's in the dir I was using builds
<jetsaredim> but when I branch from my branch - it doesn't
<asac> jetsaredim: no worries ... we have 2 days to fix :)
<jetsaredim> hmm
<jetsaredim> helps when you add all new files
<jetsaredim> i thought I had done that - but apparently not
<asac> ;)
<asac> in .upstream or ubuntu?
<asac> if .upstream pleaes update .upstream and merge over again
<asac> jetsaredim: ^^
 * asac prepares for lunch ;)
<jetsaredim> ok - i've updated the ubuntu branch
<asac> jetsaredim: ill look after lunch. thanks
 * asac out for lunch
<jetsaredim> geser: have a look at the new branch and let me know
<geser> jetsaredim: rev23 builds and works fine
<jetsaredim> geser: excellent
<asac> jtv: there?
<asac> jtv: i think we need a midbrowser template enabled. what would be the steps to get this?
<jtv> asac: here
<asac> hi!
<jtv> asac: "midbrowser"...  as in MID browser?
<asac> yeah
<asac> its basically firefox + a few strings
<jtv> And by "enabled," you mean "imported?
<asac> jtv: well. no clue ;) ... if there is nothing to be done up-front we can directly go and import the template, right.
<asac> thought maybe there is something needed to enable midbrowser template.
<jtv> Probably.  It's probably a bit of an exceptional situation, so some hackery may be in order.
<jtv> I have _no_ _idea_ what a midbrowser template involves.
<asac> jtv: its en-US.xpi
<asac> like what we have for firefox and xulrunner
<jtv> Plus extra strings...  different translations as well?
<asac> we don't have translations for the strings that came on top of firefox
<asac> thats what we want to do in launchpad
<asac> the midbrowser en-US.xpi is firefox en-US.xpi + a few more strings in there
<jtv> asac: if that is more or less guaranteed, could you treat it simply as a superset of Firefox?
<jtv> In other words, pretend like all firefox is firefox-mid, and let the regular firefox ignore some strings it doesn't know about?
<Kamping_Kaiser> hi all. i'm rebuilding firefox 3 from the hardy repo with some changes. its finishing after ~2 or 3 minutes. is this how it should be? firefox 1.5 took an hour. i do notice that xul is gone, but even so i'm worried Stuff Is Wrong.
<asac> jtv: no, we shouldn't couple those too tightly. the releases might diverge
<jtv> :(
<asac> further it needs a special en-US.xpi
 * jtv thought he was soo smart
<asac> otherwise we cannot produce value midbrowser langpacks as the install.rdf is different
<jtv> asac: right now, Launchpad doesn't give a hoot about the install.rdf
<jtv> so your scripts could replace it in the template that's copied into the exports.
<asac> jtv: we use the en-US.xpi we get from midbrowser
<jtv> grumble
<asac> jtv: whats the problem of making midbrowser has its own template?
<jtv> Shouldn't be a problem, really, except I don't know off the top of my head how the auto-approval logic will deal with it.
<jtv> You should be able to have two templates in the same product/package, but it'd be a pain if each upload required a manual approval.
<asac> jtv: why would i need two templates in the same product?
<asac> jtv: i just want to have midbrowser as its own application
<asac> approval is something intel has to do
<jtv> asac: oh, I assumed that was what you wanted.  Are you talking about two separate products/packages?  That's easy.
<asac> no ... its completely separate
<jtv> asac: in that case, forget what I said.  :)
<asac> its just that we could use the firefox translations to get initial translations
<asac> for most of the strings
<asac> :)
<jtv> That should be a doddle, yes.
<asac> approval is not a big problem because we can push this to intel folks
<asac> i just want to provide them the infrastructure to do the translations :)
<jtv> Well, approvals on the translations import queue go through Yours Truly
<asac> oh ... me?
<jtv> But after the first approval, if the templates live on separate products/packages, auto-approval should just work.
<asac> jtv: ok. so what would be required to enable midbrowser being a project that supports en-US.xpi templates?
<jtv> asac: no, Yours Truly means "the person writing this."  It's a joke about the traditional way to finish a letter.
<asac> ah ;)
<jtv> asac: just set up a regular product and upload the XPI.
<asac> jtv: ok. www.launchpad.net/midbrowser thats the project i have
<asac> can i just enable translations there?
<jtv> asac: sure, or you can do the uploads first.
<asac> jtv: ok, you pointed me to tools that help to upload. are those required?
<jtv> asac: no, not at all.  Just there to help, but they're built on top of the http[s] UI.
<asac> jtv: ok, so i basically can just go to https://translations.edge.launchpad.net/midbrowser/trunk/+translations-upload and upload the en-US.xpi ?
<jtv> asac: exactly
<jtv> asac: there won't be any automatic cross-pollination of translations, except of course that the translations from the one will show up as suggestions for the other.
<asac> jtv: ok, i think i understand. only thing i am uncertain about is that the exports from that project page have a different structure to the exports done for ubuntu
<asac> for instance the en-US.xpi is not included i think
<jtv> asac: yes, they're very different things.
<asac> and the po names are in a different folder and have an application prefixed name
<jtv> asac: (phone)
<asac> ok, i think we can manually deal with that for now. in the long run we should try to get the en-US.xpi exported everywhere
<asac> and the structure should be somewhat similar
<asac> no essential be the same, but at least having the LANG.po files in a directory that matches the application would make sense
<asac> jtv: will you be in prague?
<jtv> asac: (off phone)
<asac> sry
<jtv> I have no plans to be in Prague, no.
<jtv> asac: there is a very different issue with using products that we need to consider.
<asac> ok. anything i should be aware of?
<jtv> asac: users can come in on pretty much any page of this product, and not know that it's not upstream.
<jtv> asac: so they may translate in the mistaken impression that they're contributing directly to upstream.
<asac> jtv: for midbrowser thats true
<asac> we are upstream translation wise
<jtv> asac: in that case, splendid!
<asac> at least thats the idea
<asac> however, that issue is true for firefox
<asac> and i want to work on procedure how we can contribute back
<asac> mostly for locales that are not translated upstream i'd like to see something like that
<jtv> Right, so make sure it's assigned to a translation group where this is well-understood, and ideally, close it off to others so people don't throw their effort into a black hole.
<asac> thats why i asked about UDS attendance, because i think it would have been beneficial to discuss this process in depth
<jtv> asac: it's likely that such contribution would be very much appreciated.
<jtv> asac: if you like, we could have some voice calls about this later.
<jtv> asac: (my working day is just about done)
<asac> yeah surely. i have to get some more ideas first, but Ill surely come back to that
<asac> jtv: no not right now ;)
<asac> within the next two weeks i can surely come back
<jtv> I'm sure it will be beneficial to both of us.
<asac> jtv: not sure if carlos communicated that to you, but i did some work on chrome.manifest intepretation and i think i could come up with a path to chrome:// url mapping script
<asac> which should provide a perfect context
<asac> not sure if you could make use of that
<asac> to improve the fuzziness of translation imports
<jtv> asac: I was just looking at it in the code... doesn't look all that hard, tbh
<asac> yes its simple
<jtv> asac: experience so far suggests that assumptions are our greatest enemy.
<asac> its basically: if you find the path on the right, chop it off and append the rest to a chrome url that starts with chrome://2ndCOLUMN/1stCOLUMN/rest
<asac> jtv: thats a defined thing
<asac> thats not an assumption
<asac> e.g. chrome://global/locale/RESTOFTHEPATH
<jtv> asac: that part was clear.  I'm thinking more of things like: what if someone puts a file instead of a directory there?  Can a file occur in multiple chrome paths?  What if a jar file is nested inside another jar file?  Do we deal well with two locales in one jar file, one locale in two jar files, two locales in two jar files but mixed up?
<jtv> Most of it seems easy to deal with, as long a we think of it in time.  :)
<asac> jtv: we could eliminate most "mixed-up" corner cases by mangling xpis before the actual import happens.
<asac> jtv: howver, agreed, we should note down any question that might arise and evaluate them properly
<asac> in advance
<jtv> I think low-level unit testing will play an important role there.  I'm implementing a separate class for manifest files that figures out chrome paths.
<jtv> We can test that for weird cases regardless of whether we can reproduce them in actual input.
<asac> jtv: sure.
<asac> sounds good
<asac> i agree that we should go for the big fish in this cycle and get it right
<jtv> asac: fish?  Were we talking about fish?
<asac> yeah :)
<asac> meaning: no half-baked solution
<jtv> ah, okay, you want your fish well-fried.  Personally I like raw herring, but there you go.
<asac> :)
<asac> didn't know that you have herring at all in your town :-P
<jtv> Tragically, no.  But I am Dutch after all.
<asac> i know ;)
<jtv> asac: another cute case...  do paths in the manifest absolutely _have_ to start with "jar:"?
<asac> jtv: no
<asac> if they don't they refer to non jarred directories
<jtv> So another nice corner case is when they do start with jar: but don't have to
<asac> jtv: i am pretty sure that mozilla will choke on that ... but could verify. did you encounter any such case?
<jtv> asac: no, but I've already written the code to handle it.
<asac> sounds scary. i think you should fail hard if such a case is encountered :)
<jtv> asac: I'll call that policy rather than mechanism though.  :-)  I normalize paths so I can match them reliably.
<jtv> So "//" becomes "/" etc.
<asac> jtv: right ... but happens during export later :)
<asac> *brain twists*
<asac> should work to export them without jar:  ... but hairy enough ;)
<jtv> asac: have to do it on import as well, just to make sure I find the manifest entry that matches a file.
<jtv> But if the code turns out to be reusable on export, so much the better.
<asac> jtv: personally i would think that launchpad should also be able to refuse .xpis that have bogus format
<asac> having a jar: path that refers to a directory not in a jar would certainly be a bogus xpi imo
<asac> jtv: sure we have to do that on import. i just stated that the idea to export something properly from a broken xpi makes my brain twist :)
<asac> jtv: do you need more corner cases?
<asac> jtv: there are SYSTEM entities in the .dtd files ... that basically include a separate dtd.
<asac> do you have a solution for that?
<asac> further there are other files than .dtd and .properties accessible with locale/ chrome path. those should probably be imported as one single big entity each
<asac> e.g. .../about.xhtml
<asac> same goes for images ... but i guess figuring out how to translate images is pretty hairy ;)
<asac> and might need some hard work we probably won't be able to do
<jtv> (Sorry, had to deal with onsetting rain here)
<asac> but thats a rare case i haven't seen since old thunderbird releases (1.0.x)
<asac> and even back there those images were not translated ... just copied.
<asac> so our current po2xpi code would catch that
<asac> however, same could be true for sound and video ... and what not :)
<asac> :-P
<jtv> I don't think we should try to to import and translate everything...
<jtv> Gotta go now!
<asac> jtv: talk to you later
<jtv> bye
<asac> have a nice evening
<jtv> Thanks, same to you
<jetsaredim> asac: is there anything else you need me to do for that firebug package?
<asac> jetsaredim: currently trying to figure out if there is a slot to push this into hardy still
<jetsaredim> k
<asac> bug 217815
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 217815 in kvm "Installation stalls randomly until a key is pressed" [High,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/217815
<armin76> gentoo bug 100001
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 100001 in pidgin "[apport] gaim crashed with SIGSEGV in exit()" [Medium,Invalid] https://launchpad.net/bugs/100001
<armin76> bah
<asac> hehe
<asac> gentoo not integrated ;) ?
<asac> are you using bugzilla?
<armin76> yup
<Jazzva> asac, back from school. Just tell me when you have time for auto-upgrade discussion...
<asac> Jazzva: let me finish quick-dinner :)
<Jazzva> Ok, I might have a quick-nap as well :)
<skwashd> hi all
<skwashd> are there any fixes for firefox in the pipeline for hardy?
<skwashd> i am finding it almost unusable for any serious work
<asac> skwashd: most likely its extensions that bust you
<skwashd> asac: 3b3 on hardy worked a treat
<skwashd> and it has been going down hill each time i install a new firefox deb since then
<asac> most likely because each and every release more extensions got enabled?
<asac> as i said. most likely you are seeing issues because of extensions
<asac> what extensions are you using?
<asac> skwashd: ?
<skwashd> editcss, firebug, flashblock, foxclocks (Which can go), operaview, scrapbook, tamperdata, ubuntu hacks, webdev
<skwashd> asac: it takes some time to type them all out
<asac> jetsaredim: the upstream branch is gone
<asac> skwashd: disable firebug for now
<asac> that causes instability
<skwashd> asac: lmao
<skwashd> it will be easier to go back to firefox2
<asac> whatever you like. but its not firefox ... it surely is firebug ... which we are about to fix
<jetsaredim> skwashd: get it from my ppa....
<skwashd> i really think ubuntu is making a serious mistake shipping a flakey beta for a LTS release
<jetsaredim> https://edge.launchpad.net/~jetsaredim/+archive
<skwashd> jetsaredim: get what?
<asac> jetsaredim: where is the upstream branch?
<jetsaredim> skwashd: there's a new firebug package there
<jetsaredim> 1.2b21
<jetsaredim> asac: I didn't
<jetsaredim> i just updated in place
<skwashd> jetsaredim: xpi is for firefox extensions ... it is insane to use 3rd party debs from unknown sources for firefox extensions
<jetsaredim> there was so damned many changes to the code base
<asac> jetsaredim: but where is our upstream branch?
<asac> jetsaredim: this should have been done by merging from the updated upstream branch for sure ... in anycase the upstream branch is gone now
<jetsaredim> it should still be around
<jetsaredim> in my bzr area - just i didn't use it
<asac> why?
<jetsaredim> cause it was 5 billion times easier to just do it this way
<jetsaredim> i can re-do it if you want
<asac> yeah, but its hard to maintain things in that way
<asac> jetsaredim: please push the upstream branch again and don't remove it ever :)
<jetsaredim> but where wasn't anything worth saving from the old code other than debian, which i did save
<jetsaredim> its not gone
<skwashd> lol ... the debs aren't even official releases ... they are svn snapshots
<skwashd> thanks guys
<jetsaredim> there is no official release that works with ff3
<jetsaredim> ass
<asac> don't mind ... hes is a troll
<jetsaredim> so yea - there was nothing worth keeping in the old branch except the debian dir - which i did keep and added to the changelog
<asac> jetsaredim: the upstream branch is important
<asac> we cannot produce an orig.tar.gz anymore now
<asac> jetsaredim: and i cannot find the old upstream branch anywhere on launchpad :/
<jetsaredim> hmm
<asac> jetsaredim: the upstream branch shouldn't have any debian/ directory anyway
<jetsaredim> i must've cleaned it out
<asac> just upstream sources.
<jetsaredim> yea
<asac> plese push it again
<asac> apply the svn snapshot on top of that
<asac> commit ... and then merge that over to the .ubuntu branch
<asac> otherwise things become really unmaintainable in the long run. i promiss
<jetsaredim> going to need to re-gen it from the package then
<jetsaredim> i don't keep things around locally
<asac> you can branch the initial revision
<asac> push that as .upstream
<jetsaredim> o right
<jetsaredim> 19 or whatever
<asac> bzr branch -r 1 PATH/to/UBNUTU
<jetsaredim> ok - so here's a question then
<jetsaredim> i had done all that
<jetsaredim> then when I went to merge the upstream onto the ubuntu it removed my debian dir
<jetsaredim> to which i was like - w t f
<asac> jetsaredim: you probably tried to convert the .ubuntu branch to upstream branch ... which would remove the debian/ dir
<asac> jetsaredim: it won't do that for sure if the upstream branch doesn't have debian/ dir
<asac> yeah. nevermind. branh out revision 1 ... commit new upstream on top ... and merge that to the .ubuntu branch of .core-dev
<jetsaredim> ?
<asac> aeh the ~ubuntu-dev branch i mean
<fta> hm, my box reloaded by itself 2h ago
<asac> jetsaredim: all clear?
<jetsaredim> bzr branch http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-dev/firefox-extensions/firebug.ubuntu
<asac> jetsaredim: use bzr branch -r 1 ....
<asac> to get the initial revision only
<jetsaredim> r1?
<asac> yes
<asac> revision 1
<fta> asac, Universe Freeze Imminent... do we still need to push something ?
<asac> yes ... we need to push firebug now
<jetsaredim> i must be totally fucking dense or something cause i'm confused as batshit
<asac> hehe
<asac> jetsaredim: ok ... take a breath. whats not clear?
<jetsaredim> ok - why am i branching r1 of ubuntu-dev firebug
<jetsaredim> that is the original old as shite firebug package
<asac> jetsaredim: you want to recover the lost .upstream branch
<asac> jetsaredim: the lost upstream branch was basically the first revision of .ubuntu
<asac> not more
<jetsaredim> er ok
<jetsaredim> so just push that to my bzr area?
<asac> as .upstream ... yes.
<asac> then we have hopefully recovered the lost upstream branch and can go on
<jetsaredim> k done
<jetsaredim> now drop in the new firebug code
<asac> good ... now change to that directory and rm -r *
<asac> and add the files from svn checkout
<asac> then run bzr add .
<asac> and bzr commit -m "* new upstream snapshot XXXX"
<asac> jetsaredim: remember to remove the .svn dirs before you commit
<asac> otherwise you have to re-remove them in .ubuntu
<jetsaredim> ok - brb
<james_w> asac: remind me to explain to you sometime how this process of packaging svn snapshots can be made easier.
<asac> james_w: yeah :)
<jetsaredim> james_w: /me is all ears
<asac> james_w: hehe :) ... we are currently fighting firebug ... we can improve the procedure after we stopped this
<asac> :)
<james_w> yeah, I realise you need to get it in quickly, so I won't distract you
<asac> jetsaredim: ok when done you branch the ~ubuntu-dev branch again
<asac> switch to that directory
<james_w> it's just that jelmer has put effort in to making this efficient, and it might help you here.
<asac> bzr merge /path/to/upstream/branch
<asac> then add new changelog entry ... and commit
<asac> james_w: yeah :) ... thanks. will get back to you asap on this. we certainly want a better approach :)
<asac> james_w: i think jetsaredim is off for a few :) ... go ahead :)
<asac> whats the idea? start with synching svn to bzr?
<james_w> asac: sorry, I'm leaving in a few, can it wait until another time?
<asac> sure
<james_w> the basic idea is to use bzr-svn to grab the branch you want as upstream, and use builddeb's export upstream mode to turn that in to tarball for you.
<james_w> then you do something magic that I've forgotten, and to update to a new snapshot you just change the version number in debian/changelog.
<james_w> unfortunately you may have to abandon existing branches, I need to think about it.
<asac> james_w: yeah. i understand i use builddeb to produce origs, but for now we maintain the upstream branch manually
<asac> james_w: is there a way to tell builddeb to use a specific upstream revision/or tag?
<asac> for export?
<asac> james_w: well ... we might be able to rebase maybe?
<asac> james_w: but tough task to migrate existing ones.
<jetsaredim> asac: ok back
<asac> cool
<jetsaredim> so now - checkout the latest ubuntu-dev as local .ubuntu
<asac> yep
<asac> then merge the new .upstream onto it
<asac> and add a new changelog entry for this release before you commit
<asac> if you need to resolve a conflict let me know
<asac> if any it should be install.rdf that has a conflict i guess
<jetsaredim> which is odd since there's no install.rdf in the new branch
<asac> jetsaredim: welll whatever the file is called
<asac> install.rdf.xml or something
<jetsaredim> Text conflict in build.xml
<jetsaredim> Contents conflict in install.rdf
<asac> jetsaredim: is install.rdf not in new branch?
<asac> jetsaredim: ok edit build.xml and resolve the conflict
<jetsaredim> yea gone
<asac> ok then it was accidentially added to the initial revision i guess
<asac> lets seal with that later
<asac> deal
<asac> jetsaredim: fix buld.xml ... you should be able to see the conflict by its markers: <<<<<<< ... =======
<jetsaredim> i'm just going to copy the new version from the existing .ubuntu in my code area
<asac> hmm ... how does the conflict look like?
<asac> you can probably do that ... but usually resolving conflicts should do the right thing and ensure that you don't forget anything ;)
<jetsaredim> they restructured the build.xml file a bunch
<asac> ok
<jetsaredim> for the branch that is up there in my code area working for people
<jetsaredim> i had taken the new build.xml and patched it to work
<jetsaredim> so - now just commit that as "new upstream merged" or something
<asac> name the version you merged ... and maybe the bzr revision from upstream branch (2)
<asac> jetsaredim: remember to open a new changelog entry
<asac> before you commit
<asac> with the proper upstream version and so on
<asac> maybe use UNRELEASED instead of hardy in the header of that entry
<asac> jetsaredim: ^^
<jetsaredim> does it really matter?
<asac> jetsaredim: what? using UNRELEASED? its best-practice. otherwise no.
<jetsaredim> unreleased vs hardy?
<asac> jetsaredim: it matters in that in case things need to be fixed after the merge
<jetsaredim> no i mean - its going to mean that i'm going to have to change it anyway right?
<asac> jetsaredim: well ... you don't. i'll add a commit on top when i release it ... flipping it to hardy
<jetsaredim> can't build it without the "hardy" though
<asac> you can do this "release commit" as well. but usually we have a single empty commit before we upload that flips it
<asac> jetsaredim: you can build ... you just cannot upload... which is intended
<asac> jetsaredim: for now ... just do as you like
<asac> UNRELEASED is good ... hardy is not bad ;)
<asac> jetsaredim: ok ... build.xml resolved?
<jetsaredim> how can I push this new .ubuntu on top of my old .ubuntu that I had there
<james_w> asac: sorry, I was eating. There is "export-upstream-revision", and some magic jelmer put in on top of that so you can do +svn25 to use revision 25.
<asac> jetsaredim: did you manage to commit locally?
<asac> jetsaredim: you can use bzr push --overwrite YOURURL.ubuntu
<jetsaredim> odd
<jetsaredim> dch seems to have changed firebug to fire bug
<jetsaredim> anyway - its pushed to .ubuntu
<jetsaredim> just taking a moment to propagate
<jetsaredim> ok - its there
<asac> ok let me check this out
<asac> jetsaredim: ouch you updated to a new upstream release :(
<asac> we had tests on the other.
<mdke> asac: the links should be the only substantive changes. Otherwise, the only changes I've made since the previous upload are to po files, which aren't used in the build or the binary package
<jetsaredim> ??
<jetsaredim> i'm just doing what you told me
<asac> mdke: we figured why that happened. however i cherry-picked just the link patch
<asac> jetsaredim: he? we had svn572 tested
<mdke> asac: ok, thanks
<asac> now we have svn573
<jetsaredim> o
<jetsaredim> i can revert that
<jetsaredim> they updated the svn since last night
<asac> jetsaredim: well ... you already merged it and so on :)
<asac> jetsaredim: yes, but we have testers on the other revision
<jetsaredim> ok no biggie
<asac> geser: still there?
<asac> jetsaredim: wait lets see if we can get tests on the latest
<asac> jetsaredim: did you try to build and all?
<asac> jetsaredim: otherwise this merge looks good.
<asac> lets see if we can get testers for the new version
<jetsaredim> yea build is fine
<jetsaredim> i can put another build in my ppa
<jetsaredim> lemmie update the bug
<asac> jetsaredim: not needed ill send the deb directly to matt and hopefully geser can test
<jetsaredim> ok
<asac> jetsaredim: please fix the upstream version in changelog :)
<jetsaredim> damnit
<jetsaredim> its not right
<jetsaredim> the version in the addons window is reporting 1.2a20X
<jetsaredim> this is dumb
<jetsaredim> i have to go bitch out a mechanic for damaging my wheels
<asac> jetsaredim: hehe ... please just change the upstream versio nin changelog to read 573
<asac> its out of sync with what is in changelog
<asac> jetsaredim: 1.2~b21+573 vs 1.2~b21+572
<mdke> asac: is there a way to test localisations without relogging in?
<asac> mdke: online/offline?
<mdke> LANG=X firefox doesn't seem to work
<mdke> asac: sorry, I mean to switch language
<asac> mdke: for the UI or the startpage?
<geser> asac: yes. I'm still here
<mdke> asac: they should go together, right?
<mdke> but I'm interested in the startpage
<jetsaredim> geser: can you test a new version
<asac> geser: can you test the latest firebug branch one more time?
<geser> sure
<asac> geser: we had to resolve some branch issues ;) ... but now it should be more or less right :)
<jetsaredim> i just refreshed the svn cause I had to repackage the deb
<jetsaredim> heh - the new branch rev is 21
<asac> jetsaredim: i can fix the upstream versio nin changelog if you want
<jetsaredim> just did
<asac> otherwise please use 1.2~b21+svn573
<jetsaredim> and pushed it
<asac> did you add svn?
<asac> i just saw that you dropped that ;)
<jetsaredim> ?
<asac> svn573
<asac> vs
<asac> 573
<jetsaredim> omfg - i am going to kill someone
<asac> hehe
<asac> all cool. we are ---><--- that close
<jetsaredim> pushing again
<jetsaredim> geser: make that rev 22
<asac> geser: if you have done the testing, please comment on bug again as i need some positive input for this upload
<asac> hmm m... waiting for LP to sync ;)
<jetsaredim> the changelog should be marked as version 1.2~b21+svn573
<geser> how long will it take till rev 22 will be available?
<asac> yeah launchpad sucks again
<asac> ha i have it :)
<asac> its there
<asac> geser: ^^
<jetsaredim> so you can get it by branch - but its not listed on the site
<asac> probably soon as well
<geser> my pbuilder is already running
<geser> package successfully build, now installing
<geser> hmm, firefox doesn't crash but firebug doesn't work
<jetsaredim> ?
 * jetsaredim gives up
<jetsaredim> I have t run
<geser> forget my last comment, I had a firefox still running on an other workspace
<geser> firefox doesn't crash and firebug works fine
<jetsaredim> phew
<jetsaredim> ok - really have to run now
<asac> jetsaredim: thanks a lt
<geser> jetsaredim: thanks
<asac> jetsaredim: and sorry for the pressure on this :)
<asac> jetsaredim: uploaded
<asac> geser: can you comment on bug
<asac> ?
<geser> asac: already done
<asac> geser: about the latest version?
<asac> i only see "rev23 builds and works fine (firebug 1.2~b21+svn572-0ubuntu1)."
<asac> which is about the other version
<asac> ah ok
<asac> i see
<asac> fta: Jazzva: where to put our upstream extension branches?
<asac> i think we should push them somewhere where nobody removes them :/
<asac> Jazzva: was bug 156714 resolved by latest app-install data update?
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 156714 in firefox-extensions "Installing Sage from Ubufox does not add extension" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/156714
<asac> speaking about ... i think i missed to get that merged :/
<asac> *argh*
<asac> mdke: ok ... how can we fix the ubuntu-docs branch. i'd suggest that i upload a branch with the cherry pick on top and you could merge it in the main branch?
<asac> mdke: sorry i dropped the ball on your question. for LANG=XX to work you need the XX langpack
<asac> mdke: if you just wnat to test startpage you change change preferred display language in the preferences dialog
<Jazzva> asac: Sage doesn't work for FF3
<asac> Jazzva: ok
<Jazzva> So, its FF2-only for app-data
<asac> Jazzva: but we moved it to firefox-2 mimetype right?
<Jazzva> Ye
<Jazzva> Yes
<Jazzva> I think we even uploaded the fix for debian/control
<Jazzva> Umm ... just to see if you merged the latest app-install-data which I submitted
<asac> Jazzva: i think i didn't ... which i found out above
<asac> Jazzva: ill take care that this goes to -updates asap
<asac> Jazzva: maybe bug me daily about this ... i sometimes need to be kicked apparently
<Jazzva> hmm ... Maybe it was changed in some later submission :)
<asac> Jazzva: sage is definitly not in the extensions dialog we have now in hardy. so i closed this bug for now
<asac> Jazzva: however, the list is unfortunately really not the latest.
<asac> at least firebug is missing :)
<Jazzva> Then it was changed in the earlier submission :)
<Jazzva> I'll take a look at the branches :)
<asac> good thing is that i can argue that firebug was too crashy ... and tell mvo that thats the reason why we need it in -updates as its now sorted out
<Jazzva> (sorry for not replying ... I forgot to wake up when the alarm started ringing)
<Jazzva> heh, there's a reason :)
<Jazzva> Yep... It was merged with rev544, while the lates I pushed is 548
<asac> yeah ... wel'll figure
<Jazzva> Member of the Mozilla team? Yaaay. Thanks :). (just noticed the mail)
<asac> Jazzva: thought it was time :)
<asac> welcome!
<Jazzva> And I think I skipped bzr add . for one revision so, I think we don't have torbutton.desktop in current rev :). Good think it wasn't merged :)
<Jazzva> Thanks :)
<asac> Jazzva: ok cool. maybe fix it then ;)
<Jazzva> Sure...
<mdke> asac: got it, thanks. For ubuntu-docs, i'm happy to merge any changes manually. It's a shame that the branch doesn't represent the current source package though
<mdke> asac: we'll tidy that up after release I guess
<asac> Accepted: firebug 1.2~b21+svn573-0ubuntu1 (source)
<asac> jetsaredim: ^^
<asac> ok we are done
<asac> no more uploads from the mozillateam
<asac> mdke: i couldn't because i wanted just the top most commit
<asac> mdke: ill commit that commit on top of the version that was previously uploaded (i think 12 apr)
<asac> then we can merge that into the -docs branch and everything should still be fine
<asac> (again) :)
<asac> fta: i just wanted to give you heads up that we have a victory ;)
<asac> fta: http://paste.ubuntu.com/7793/
<asac> fta: "Don't build the standalone glue as a
<asac> #    dynamic library. This is actually not maintenable without being a PITA.
<asac> "
<mdke> asac: :)
<Jazzva> asac: Everything was added ... I thought it wasn't. So, a-i-d rev 548 is the final for now
<asac> Jazzva: good. can you remind me right when the release is out of the door? i don't want to bug mvo right now about this ... i think he is still looking into something
<asac> i am sure ill rememember now that i forgot once, but better safe than sorry
<Jazzva> Oke :).
<asac> ok off for 30 minutes or so getting some fresh-air :)
<Jazzva> ok... We might talk about the auto-upgrade when you come back, to see if we have covered all...
<fta> !info xulrunner sid
<ubotu> xulrunner (source: xulrunner): XUL + XPCOM application runner. In component main, is optional. Version 1.8.1.14-1 (sid), package size 271 kB, installed size 892 kB
<fta> !info xulrunner experimental
<ubotu> xulrunner (source: xulrunner): XUL + XPCOM application runner. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.8.1.4-2ubuntu5 (gutsy), package size 273 kB, installed size 980 kB
<fta> bah
<armin76> plop :)
<fta> !info xulrunner hardy
<armin76> go debian? :P
<ubotu> xulrunner (source: xulrunner): XUL + XPCOM application runner. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.8.1.13+nobinonly-0ubuntu1 (hardy), package size 275 kB, installed size 980 kB
<fta> oh
<fta> asac, what about this one ? too late ?
<armin76> !info libc6 hardy
<ubotu> libc6 (source: glibc): GNU C Library: Shared libraries. In component main, is required. Version 2.7-10ubuntu3 (hardy), package size 4206 kB, installed size 10436 kB
<armin76> !info debootstrap hardy
<ubotu> debootstrap (source: debootstrap): Bootstrap a basic Debian system. In component main, is extra. Version 1.0.8 (hardy), package size 49 kB, installed size 260 kB
<asac> fta: about xul 1.8?
<fta> .14
<fta> the security fix i guess
<asac> yeah
<fta> I can do a quick merge
<asac> we should push that through the security team
<asac> fta: is that good enough? the release team currently is completely overloaded. we should remember to do it in sync with next firefox i guess
<asac> fta: whats the state of xulrunner in < hardy?
<asac> was that updated anywhere?
<asac> !info xulrunner
<ubotu> xulrunner (source: xulrunner): XUL + XPCOM application runner. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.8.1.4-2ubuntu5 (gutsy), package size 273 kB, installed size 980 kB
<fta> old
<asac> !info xulrunner gutsy-security
<asac> !info xulrunner gutsy-updates
<fta> we should ask Fujitsu
<asac> yep
<asac> fta: wanna give him a ping?
<asac> maybe he is up already
<fta> please ping him, i'm doing xul
<asac> fta: i think we should push this through security on release day.
<fta> universe is not frozen yet
<asac> for gutsy we should do an SRU because it means a pretty big version bump and we need testing
<fta> it's still possible
<asac> yeah ;)
<asac> however, release team is pretty busted and this qualifies for security
<asac> so imo there is no need for getting this in right now.
<asac> speaking: they will hate me :/
<mdke> asac: https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/220762 <-- any idea what that is?
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 220762 in ubuntu-docs "package ubuntu-docs 8.04.2~hardy failed to install/upgrade: subprocess post-installation script returned error exit status 139" [Undecided,New]
<asac> argh
<mdke> yeah
<mdke> I can't see anything in the log that explains things, but then again I don't know much about dpkg
<asac> hmm that upgrade appears to be completely busted
<asac> there are other issues before
<asac> segfaults
<asac> update-manager failed to upgrade
<asac> and so on
<mdke> yeah, I saw those too
<mdke> shall we cross our fingers and hope it's just his system?
<asac> ill show that our QA team
<mdke> btw, why is the version not 8.04.2?
<mdke> that's the format we've always used in the past
<asac> mdke: because your bzr release is ahead :) ... i skipped the .po updates so i kept the version below that
<asac> mdke: and i couldn't get feedback from you in time :)
<asac> (not your fault obviously)
<mdke> asac: ok, I see. thanks for clarifying
<mdke> asac: and thanks for all your hard work recently with the startpage, you've done marvels
<mdke> the new solution is very elegant
<asac> thanks. sorry for this kind of change so short before release
<mdke> not your fault
<mdke> I can't wait to clear out the old system for intrepid
<asac> we will certainly find good ways to make it better than before to contribute
<asac> yes, what a joy :)
<Jazzva> asac, busy?
<asac> Jazzva: not more than normal :)
<jetsaredim> geser: yea - thanks for the help testing
<asac> Jazzva: but we can discuss now :)
<asac> fta: are you available too?
<Jazzva> asac: Good :)
<Jazzva> fta2 maybe? :)
<asac> fta2: there?
<asac> mdke: could you keep your eyes for a bit on that pseudo ubuntu-bugs bug please
<asac> mvo asked for crash files so if he sends them we could go on
<fta> i'm here
<asac> but we have to miss it ;)
<Jazzva> fta: yay :)
<asac> fta: we wanted to talk about how to maintain extensions ;)
<fta> k
<asac> not the final thing, but the basics
<asac> let me recap what we had so far.
<asac> upstream branch: auto tracked if the package is based on AMO .xpis
<asac> with the help of the script we have
<asac> thats simple.
<fta> yep
<asac> then we need something that tries automerge for those branches that can be updated
<asac> those are 1) current development release (aka .dev)
<asac> 2) backports
<asac> if the automerge succeeds it should go to a $BRANCH.staging branch
<asac> and we have a script that shows which extensions updates are available on staging branches
<asac> makes sense?
<fta> yes
<Jazzva> agree...
<asac> ok ... so usually the QA contact would review the .staging branch and if god sign-off
<asac> no idea fi we have some technical mean to show that a branch is signed off ... however if its signed-off we probably want to push it to the .release branch
<asac> e.g. the .dev branch or the .hardy.backports branch and so on
<fta> someone has to test the backports too. not sure the QA contacts will be able to do so
<asac> fta: the idea is that we have a .staging branch for any release branch ... e.g. also the backports branch
<Jazzva> well, we can do it, while we're on hardy... and maybe look for testers (something like Mozilla QA tracker in the topic)
<asac> its important that we blog about this and gather a healthy community. for backports we can entangle with the ubuntu-backports team i guess
<asac> well... anyway.
<asac> ther was a corner case for the .staging branch i cannot remember right now
<mdke> asac: will do
<asac> Jazzva: you remember?
<Jazzva> Umm ... no. We can look at the log, it will be on the Internet :)
<Jazzva> (or it is already)
<Jazzva> It is...
<Jazzva> http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/2008/04/22/%23ubuntu-mozillateam.txt
<Jazzva> change in source dirs layout?
<asac> 12:17 < asac> now i do 0.2-0ubuntu2 in the .ubuntu branch ... but staging has 0.3-0ubuntu1 ...  based on 0.2-0ubuntu1
<asac> ok i think i remember
<asac> this doesn't apply to backport branches i guess ... as thos are unlikely to get packaging changes
<asac> however if you work on a better packaging e.g. 0.2-0ubuntu2 and commit that after the auto merger has kicked in and updated .staging to 0.3-0ubuntu1 based on 0.2-0ubuntu2
<asac> we have to get the auto merger redo that .staging branch
<asac> fta: ^^
<asac> is that a comprehensible description?
<Jazzva> you mean, 0.2-0ubuntu1...
<asac> i mean ... .ubuntu branch has version X-1 ... merger kicks in and creates X+1-1 from it
<asac> then i am finished and commit X-2 to .ubuntu branch
<asac> now we cannot push X+1-1 to .ubuntu branc because it diverged
<Jazzva> Right... Sounds good
<asac> so we have to either do that manually or make auto merger detect that and redo the merge
<fta> or we could merge
<asac> yes. my idea was to detect diverged branches by trying a local push regularly and if .staging branch cannot be pused on .ubuntu branch, throw it away and redo the merge
<asac> fta: no idea if thats too complicated or if there are better solutions to support us in maintaining those
<asac> redo the merge == redo the upstream merge and push --overwrite to .staging if that works without conflict
<fta> sounds ok.
<fta> we should try that and see if it works
<asac> well ;) ... its probably rare. but still a case and i don't want to get a stale lock somewhere that we cannot resolve :)
<fta> btw, i'm not in ubuntu-dev so i cannot touch any of those branches
<asac> fta: we should change that asap
<asac> imo you should just send a mail to the motu council and CC anyone you worked with and see what happens
<fta> what does it take to be in ubuntu-dev ?
<fta> ubuntu-dev == motu ?
<asac> fta: mailing motu council telling that you want to apply ... giving a short outline of what you did and gathering good feedback from people you worked with
<asac> i am sure there will be enough that vouch for you
<asac> yes its motu
<asac> fta: i would even propose you, but i think the way it works is that you propose yourself
<asac> imo you should actually apply for core-dev shortly after that.
<Jazzva> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MOTU#head-ec7a97d5af67e96747b4f36993232ff434f4486c
<Jazzva> fta ^
<asac> anyway, back to topic
<asac> there are a few things i am not really sure of. first: where to maintain those branches
<asac> a) where to put the .upstream branches
<asac> b) where to put the .dev branch
<asac> c) where to put the .backport branches
<Jazzva> mozillateam/maintainer?
<asac> d) where to put the .release branches
<Jazzva> mozillateam, if we make the script that will run for all extensions
<Jazzva> maintainer, if maintainer needs to run the script...
<asac> i think the question is: who should be able to commit where
<Jazzva> Well, depends on how we make the script :)...
<Jazzva> First way, if the maintainer runs, then someone should merge his/her branches with mozillateam's/ubuntu-dev's
<asac> i would be fine to add the .upstream branches to mozillateam
<asac> we could also create subteams
<asac> indeed. we probably have two cases here: automatic upstream branches and manual upstream branches
<Jazzva> Second way, if the script is run automatically ... maybe mozillateams, and when everything is done, the branches should be merged with ubuntu-dev's
<Jazzva> Hmm... this might be one solution. Automatically run for mozillateam's upstream. If there is new upstream version, then mail the maintainer to run the update-extension script (if we're doing the first way), and then just merge with his/her branches when they're done.
<asac> ok. so upstream branches in mozillateam are ok?
<asac> fta: ?
<asac> won't this clutter our branch list?
<Jazzva> If it will, we can do subteaming...
<asac> ok lets assume we have a place for upstream branches. we could do auto merging for those that get from AMO ... and maybe autopull from a configured bzr branch that the QA contact runs?
<Jazzva> From his ubuntu branch?
<Jazzva> Wow ... just noticed it's less than two days till release :). (offtopic)
<asac> 1 day ;)
<Jazzva> well ... more than 1, less than 2 :P
 * asac phone
<asac> back
<asac> Jazzva: no ubuntu branch, but .upstream branch
<Jazzva> Why would we do that? :)
<asac> Jazzva: i think if we cannot update from AMO the QA contact should drive the .upstream branch
<asac> just an idea
<Jazzva> Ok ... but I just don't see the point of autopull :)
<asac> what would you suggest instead?
<Jazzva> What do you want to do with autopull?
<asac> i want to ensure that the .upstream branches we cannot maintain automatically are still getting pulled to our area
<asac> if those cases are rare, we can do that manual. granted
<Jazzva> Oh... Sorry, I misread your line. :)
<Jazzva> Yeah, that's good...
<asac> what i want to prevent is that the .upstream branch just lives in the QA contact area
<asac> we have no control and if he trashes it, it just disappears
<Jazzva> I thought you want to autopull after automerge and I was confused :)... Nevermind.
<asac> and we are screwed
<asac> fta: what are your idea about these kind of corner cases?
<asac> e.g. AMO is behind like for firebug right now?
<asac> or the .xpi distributed through AMO doesn't have a license file, while the svn/cvs had
<asac> has
<asac> i think it would be fine if we maintain those manually ... we just have to know how we maintain/update those. however, integrating those into the auto process would allow us to maintain backports and so on as well
<asac> which might be cumbersome to do manually
<asac> hairy question ;)
<Jazzva> Download automatically from cvs... Just add moz_source or something in rules/some other file, which the script is gonna look at if it's not on amo
<Jazzva> :)
<fta> I don't see what the QA could do for the upstream branch that a script cannot do.
<Jazzva> (and maybe type of cvs, so the script can use right command)
<asac> fta: i think a script can do everything, but the package would probably need to provide an interface for the script to gather data ... which might be beyond the capabilities of the QA contacts
<asac> i guess watch files would be the right thing for tarballs?
<asac> whatelse would we need? a branch url?
<asac> (e.g. svn, git, bzr, hg) ?
<Jazzva> yep...
<asac> and it can be tricky to guess which snapshot to take from svn. we could track every single checkin, but i don't think its a wise thing to push every single committ to backports and so on
<fta> sure not
<asac> thats why i thought that the QA contact should update the .upstream branch whenever he thinks its a good revision to bake a release from
<fta> (is there a bug on lp for 2.0.0.14 ?)
<asac> if we have other ideas how to figure when to bake a release, i am all for it.
<asac> fta: probably not. i don't document these that way. what do you need?
<asac> we have an ubuntu advisory
<asac> its 602-1
<fta> a bug to close, i remember there was a bug for ff/xul/sm recently
<asac> http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-602-1
<asac> hmm
<asac> if there is non we can surely open one
<asac> for security the short description i provide in changelog is usually good enough.
<asac> if you open a bug i can provide a description and add the content needed to review this
<asac> let me look
<fta> bug 218534
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 218534 in firefox "[Needs Packaging] JavaScript vulnerability in Firefox/Thunderbird/SeaMonkey before 2.0.0.13/1.1.9" [Undecided,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/218534
<asac> let me check if every info is public
<asac> mozilla bug 411025
<ubotu> Mozilla bug 411025 in JavaScript Engine "GC hazard in JS_CompileUCFunctionForPrincipals" [Normal,Resolved: fixed] http://bugzilla.mozilla.org/show_bug.cgi?id=411025
<asac> mozilla bug 425576
<ubotu> Mozilla bug 425576 in JavaScript Engine "Crash on login to Excite Japan Blog (exblog.jp) after updating to Firefox 2.0.0.13 [@ js_MarkGCThing]" [Critical,Resolved: fixed] http://bugzilla.mozilla.org/show_bug.cgi?id=425576
<asac> mozilla bug 421622
<ubotu> Mozilla bug 421622 in XML "XMLHttpRequest from chrome content clears Referer header" [Normal,Resolved: fixed] http://bugzilla.mozilla.org/show_bug.cgi?id=421622
<asac> mozilla bug 378132
<ubotu> Mozilla bug 378132 in Phishing Protection "table update requests once per minute on http 4xx response" [Normal,Resolved: duplicate] http://bugzilla.mozilla.org/show_bug.cgi?id=378132
<asac> fta: http://paste.ubuntu.com/7803/
<asac> thats the text that describes this release
<fta> where ?
<asac> fat i updated bug https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/firefox/+bug/21853
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 21853 in gnome-volume-manager "Cannot unmount iPod (dup-of: 11517)" [Medium,Invalid]
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 11517 in linux-source-2.6.15 "Can not eject removable devices" [Medium,Fix released]
<asac> damn
<asac> bug 218534
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 218534 in firefox "[Needs Packaging] JavaScript vulnerability in Firefox/Thunderbird/SeaMonkey/Xulrunner before 2.0.0.14/1.1.10/1.8.1.14" [Undecided,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/218534
<asac> fta: in the paste
<asac> http://paste.ubuntu.com/7803/
<asac> and add that it fixes the issues disclosed in usn-602-1
<fta> this bug mentions CVE-2008-1237 but debian says CVE-2008-1380
<ubotu> Multiple unspecified vulnerabilities in Mozilla Firefox before 2.0.0.13, Thunderbird before 2.0.0.13, and SeaMonkey before 1.1.9 allow remote attackers to cause a denial of service (crash) and possibly execute arbitrary code via unknown vectors related to the JavaScript engine. (http://cve.mitre.org/cgi-bin/cvename.cgi?name=CVE-2008-1237)
<ubotu> The JavaScript engine in Mozilla Firefox before 2.0.0.14, Thunderbird before 2.0.0.14, and SeaMonkey before 1.1.10 allows remote attackers to cause a denial of service (garbage collector crash) and possibly have other impacts via a crafted web page.  NOTE: this is due to an incorrect fix for CVE-2008-1237. (http://cve.mitre.org/cgi-bin/cvename.cgi?name=CVE-2008-1380)
<asac> fta: that bug is bogus
<asac> use the cve in the usn
<asac> fta: i fixed the summary :)
<fta> http://paste.ubuntu.com/7805/  looks ok ?
<asac> fta: maybe add the USN-602-1 id somewhere in changelog
<fta> USN-602-1 =? mfsa-2008-20 == CVE-2008-1380 ?
<ubotu> The JavaScript engine in Mozilla Firefox before 2.0.0.14, Thunderbird before 2.0.0.14, and SeaMonkey before 1.1.10 allows remote attackers to cause a denial of service (garbage collector crash) and possibly have other impacts via a crafted web page.  NOTE: this is due to an incorrect fix for CVE-2008-1237. (http://cve.mitre.org/cgi-bin/cvename.cgi?name=CVE-2008-1380)
<fta> damn, pa is bogus once again. after a pause
<fta> asac, ^^ (usn)
<fta> god i hate dpatch
<asac> sorry ... there was yet another fire :(
<asac> i am more or less back
<asac> fta: right
<asac> this usn just comprises one advisory
<asac> and the two bugs mentioned in paste are added on top in this release
<fta> ok
<fta> rebuilding from scratch to be sure
<asac> yes, please be double sure and test some rdepends we still have
<asac> though i think its pretty safe upgrade ... but usualyl those are the ones most dangerous
<asac> Jazzva: fta: ok, ill try to write this extension thoughts down so we can continue discussion from there
<Jazzva> asac, k... Do we have the deadline? :)
<Jazzva> UDS?
<asac> for what?
<Jazzva> for autoupgrade thingy...
<fta> then I'll write a prototype
<asac> getting a basic draft written and a prototype before UDS would be really helpful
<asac> we could then finalize it during UDS based on the experiences we had
<asac> i hoped to have an idea for next weeks extension packaging session at ubuntu developer week
<asac> but i know buried that idea ;)
<asac> s/know/now/
<Jazzva> I can help with the draft, if you need it... and maybe with scripting (but I'm at the very basic level for that, though willing to learn)
<fta> i would probably go with perl, not shell this time
<asac> Jazzva: ill outline the basics we discussed in wiki. anyone can add comments, imprve text and so on
 * Jazzva knows nothing about perl
<Jazzva> Ok
<asac> *oooo* there we go. technical detail discussion about languages to use :/
<Jazzva> hmm ... visual basic
<Jazzva> (kidding)
<asac> lets do it in C
<asac> thats the greatest common demoninator these days ;)
<fta> shell is good with me but i fear it will soon be a monster
<asac> like our po2xpi transformer ;)
<asac> bloody ugly C code ;)
<Jazzva> C is ok :).
<fta> c for this is like reinventing the wheel
<asac> fta: perl will definitly be a monster for anyone ;)
<asac> except those that are perl fetish ;)
<asac> perl is fine with me ... as long as its not trying to compress things into as few lines as possible
<asac> and not using all those implicit nifty operators
<asac> e.g. perl can be readable for outsiders if you code things explicitly ;)
<asac> fta: do you understand what i mean?
<asac> :)
<fta> yes
<asac> ok ;)
<asac> fta: probably you don't like python?
<fta> i've never done anything real in python.
<fta> opposed to millions of lines of perl, shell, C
<fta> Is this readable for you: http://www.sofaraway.org/ubuntu/tmp/sync-ppa.pl.txt
#ubuntu-mozillateam 2008-04-23
<asac> yeah i see. i am fine with everything as long as we split things into multiple scripts
<asac> i think i can understand it, but probably would need to uncover my perl-fu from dirt :)
<asac> splice @$pkgs_order, 0, $#$pkgs_order + 1, @ARGV if $#ARGV >= 0;
<asac> $#$pkgs_order
<Jazzva> scary...
 * Jazzva has to learn new things :)
<asac> hehe
<Jazzva> but it looks like it could be readable to me...
<asac> i think i have a perl advanced programming book somewhere ;)
<asac> these pointers scare me ;)
<fta> or this: http://www.sofaraway.org/ubuntu/tmp/build-ppa.pl.txt ?
<asac> dereferencing and all ... anyway. as long as things are maintained in single chunks of code that could in worst case be replaced one-by-one in case you get hit by a truck i am fine :)
<asac> i think thats ok
<asac> as long as the script stay at that level of complexity
<asac> fta: maybe give me a refresh. wasn't there something like $_ ?
<fta> yes
<asac> and something that would implicitly catch up arguments from that?
<asac> e.g. implicit function arguments ... i just vaguely remember.
<asac> ah ... and shift ... is that replaceble by something more explicit in functions?
 * Jazzva is reading about Perl on wikipedia... "Many earlier computer languages, such as Fortran and C, were designed to make efficient use of expensive computer hardware. In contrast, Perl is designed to make efficient use of expensive computer programmers." hehe (sorry about the offt)
<asac> right ;)
<asac> depends on how you define "efficient" here :)
<asac> fta: point is that what we are doing here is also kind of mini prototype on how the distro maintenance in future might be
<asac> e.g. everything maintained in bzr
<asac> no package uploads, but pushing to a branch to publish and so on
<fta> well, i'm nearly there with the .head branches and my ppa
<fta> i use the 2 perl scripts above + http://www.sofaraway.org/ubuntu/tmp/update-pkg.sh.txt
<asac> yeah, but it becomes tricky to do the same thing on a large scale
<asac> with more variables
<asac> complexity grows exponential
<fta> depends
<fta> what else do you propose we should do then ? I'm all hears :)
<asac> i think for us its working quite well. i don't feel qualified enough to give a complete overview of what is required to maintain the complete distro yet.
<asac> fta: i am sure there will be interesting discussions on this topic at UDS
<asac> if not in a core session, then there are certainly a bunch of people there that thought alot about it
<fta> oh, you mean the future apt stuff, not our own mozilla business
<asac> yeah ;)
<asac> i think there will even be a core session about it
<asac> most likely in the platform team track
<asac> fta: 399 bugs ;)
<fta> ?
<asac> last chance to see the bug count below 400 :(
<asac> firefox-3.0
<asac> we should probably reset the crashers button
<asac> i mean 85% percent are probably due to flash (if not libflashsupport)
<asac> all crashers older than 5 days that have no duplicates :) -> done
<asac> fta: https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/firefox-3.0/+bugs?field.searchtext=crash&orderby=-importance&search=Search&field.status%3Alist=NEW&field.status%3Alist=INCOMPLETE_WITH_RESPONSE&field.status%3Alist=CONFIRMED&field.status%3Alist=TRIAGED&field.status%3Alist=INPROGRESS&field.status%3Alist=FIXCOMMITTED&field.assignee=&field.bug_reporter=&field.omit_dupes=on&field.has_patch=&field.has_no_package=
<asac> 140 crashers ;)
<asac> well ... searched for "crash" :)
<asac> like bug 192885
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 192885 in firefox-3.0 "firefox keeps crushing" [Undecided,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/192885
<asac> a fix commited crasher ;)
<asac> yay
<asac> *sigh*
<Jazzva> 192985 should be Fix Released, since b5 is out... (if topdog is not receiving any more crashes ... will post a comment)
<asac> i cannot exclude bugs from the list that would match "crash"
<asac> what a desaster
<asac> those crashes really hide any important issue for sure
<asac> Jazzva: i closed that already ;)
<Jazzva> *reload* oh, look at that
<Jazzva> :)
<fta> all that are not __kernel_vsyscall() probably need review, some may have value
<asac> fta: most _kernel_vsyscall have a proper stacktrace
<asac> its just that apport is confused what is the top
<asac> fta: anyway, this flash thing showed all kind of stacktrace
<asac> unless we see a null-deref somewhere we can probably just close them
<asac> (or a dupe a testcase)
<asac> null-deref, duped and testcased ones might have value imo
<asac> as a first measure we could reassign them all to xulrunner-1.9 :)
<asac> like as a sink for anything that we processed :)
<asac> (once)
<asac> most issues will most likely be reported against firefox-3.0 ;) ... so keeping that list small has top-prio ;)
<asac> but i think i already lost that race :(
<asac> nsNavHistoryResult
<asac> i remember that i duped some related to those
<asac> the sad thing is that launchpad doesn't even search attachments ... i am not even sure if it searches comments
<asac> nor am i aware of any trick to make it do that
<asac> ah ;)
<asac> i remember something
<asac> damn where
<asac> mozilla bug 356370
<ubotu> Mozilla bug 356370 in Extension/Theme Manager ""installLocation has no properties" during install/update of extensions (line 3849/_getActiveItems)" [Major,Resolved: fixed] http://bugzilla.mozilla.org/show_bug.cgi?id=356370
<asac> fta: ^^ i think we need that on the 1.8 branch to make switching firefox 3 to firefox 2 safe
<fta> http://www.flickr.com/photos/nitot/2289897020/sizes/l/
<asac> at the current time the ubuntu release might really be significant :)
<asac> for their user-base
<fta> but it's not accounted for
<asac> i which way?
<fta> how would moz know how many ubuntu users are using ff3 ?
<asac> good question ;)
<asac> ok i think i found something ;)
<asac> hmm no.
<asac> ok back to square one ...
 * asac looking at bughelper ;)
 * asac running bughelper -T firefox-3.0 "nsNavHistoryResult" "Navigation Crash" -p firefox-3.0 
<asac> lets see what happens next ;)
<asac> darn .. i have to search attachments
<Sergeant_Pony> evening
<asac> ole
<asac> ;)
<Sergeant_Pony> Hola'
<asac> ok bughelper couldn't cope with it
<asac> ;)
<asac> it crashed
<asac> fta: do you know any full-text indexing thing that can be easily embedded in C code?
<asac> well ... i don't mind in what language ;)
<fta> mysql
<asac> how efficient is mysql doing that?
<asac> and how effektiv ;)
<CheGuevara> very
<fta> yep
<asac> ok its confirmed bughelper even crashes with .bughelper removed ;)
<asac> *sigh* :/
<asac> RuntimeError: Something went wrong \o/
<asac> i think there is something completely screwed. even bugnumbers -p firefox-3.0 fails
<asac> which is probably the most simple thing to do
<fta> asac, btw, here is the debdiff for xul : http://www.sofaraway.org/ubuntu/debdiff/xulrunner_1.8.1.13+nobinonly-0ubuntu1--1.8.1.14+nobinonly-1ubuntu1.debdiff
<asac> why do we need this armel patch at all?
<asac> i think we should push that to intrepit and work on a 1ubuntu0.8.4 package that is decoupled from debian
<asac> e.g. just upgrade of upstream sources
<asac> if we trust debian enough we can use the same orig though :)
<fta> it's just a merge as motu usually expects it
<asac> k
<New_lemming> Is it proper to ask firefox on ubuntu support questions here?
<Jazzva> Off to sleep... Good night...
<fta> [reed], another flood of crashtest commits :)  Why didn't the committer use title like "Add crashtest for 385289-1" instead of zillions of variations of 'Add crashtest' 'Add crashtests' 'Adding a crashtest' 'Adding crashtest.' ...
<[reed]> because it's easier to change one character? :)
<[reed]> bonsai groups commits with the same commit message, so he had to vary it somewhat
<[reed]> so that the commits would show up as being separate
<asac> [reed]: only if they get committed in the same minute :)
<fta> i know but it reads like crap on bonsai
<asac> (or even second?)
<[reed]> asac: I don't think there's a time limit
<[reed]> if two commits done after each other have the same commit time
<asac> he? i think its similar to cvsps
<[reed]> er
<asac> that uses time + commitmessage to bundle
<[reed]> if two commits done after each other have the same commit message*
<asac> hmm
<[reed]> dunno
<[reed]> I know you can commit a while afterwards
<[reed]> and it still groups it
<[reed]> if nobody commits in between
<asac> yeah might be
<asac> if commits take long it would break the grouping
<fta> yep, it groups consecutive commits with the same title, disregarding the dates
<asac> anyway ... hopefully soon this is history
<[reed]> http://wiki.mozilla.org/WeeklyUpdates/2007-12-17#Friends_of_the_Tree
<[reed]> see the two links :)
<[reed]> oh, the second one is better
<[reed]> the first one isn't done by time :(
<[reed]> the second one lists some of his funnier commit messages
<asac> lol
<saivann> asac : Since the Final Release is tomorrow, you probably want to take a look at bug 194970 to avoid the need to fix it in the next development release?
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 194970 in firefox-3.0 "[Hardy] Incorrect .desktop files" [Medium,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/194970
<saivann> thunderbird and sunbird are still affected in Hardy
<asac> saivann: there are complains that that fix broke the menu for kubuntu
<asac> not sure if its really the right thing to do
<saivann> asac : Really? The firefox-3.0 is already fixed, I will give a try with kubuntu
<asac> well ... there are complains that firefox doesn't show up in kubuntu menu anymore ... most likely caused by this
<asac> not sure how authentic that claim is
<saivann> asac : In fact, all we did is to follow desktop-file-validate advice
<asac> yeah
<asac> but if this is really problem then kde doesn't care about that ;)
<asac> saivann: anyway ... no uploads to hardy anymore
<saivann> asac : Ok
<asac> saivann: why is ffox 3 in that branch: Categories=GTK;Network;
<asac> and firefox 2 still Categories=Network
<saivann> asac : Mmh I don't know, I did not do that change.
<asac> i remember that this GTK;Network; thing was reported to break
<asac> most likely the GTK prefix is bogus
<asac> tbird just has Network as well
<saivann> asac : I just tried kubuntu Hardy RC and Firefox shows correctly in menus, I did not test kde4
<asac> i think it was kde4
<asac> yeah ... this GTK prefix is only in ffox 3 :(
<saivann> asac : Bad, but sorry I really don't know who put that here :)
<asac> but well ... given that kubuntu folks vetoed and thus we had to put ffox lang packs into the -gnome langpack i don't feel responsible at all for KDE anymore :(
<asac> imo that was pretty ignorant. i am sure that at least 50% of KDE users use firefox ... most likely even all expect the kubuntu devs ;)
<asac> anyway i stop ranting ;)
<saivann> asac : :( , I will try kde4 and if you don't get any messages about it, it's because firefox showed just well in menus
<asac> thanks!
<saivann> np :)
<saivann> .. ubuntu servers overloaded
<fta> asac, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=763264
<saivann> asac : Firefox 3 appears correctly in KDE4 and KDE3 menus
<fta> [reed], do you see that http://www.sofaraway.org/ubuntu/tmp/highlight-all-icon-missing.png ?
<[reed]> nope
<[reed]> what do you get when you go to chrome://global/skin/icons/find.png ?
<fta> oh, it's my fault. i've upgraded earlier but forgot to restart ff
<fta> asac, I have a couple of: Error: [Exception... "'Component is not available' when calling method: [nsIHandlerService::getTypeFromExtension]"  nsresult: "0x80040111 (NS_ERROR_NOT_AVAILABLE)"  location: "<unknown>"  data: no]
<fta> armin76, http://paste.ubuntu.com/7867/
<fta> on sparc
<armin76> bumb
<armin76> ew
<armin76> a bus error when compiling? that looks really bad...
<fta> and http://paste.ubuntu.com/7868/ on hppa
<armin76> and with gcc-4.3 on ia64, 2.0.0.14 fails to compile :)
<armin76> https://bugs.gentoo.org/show_bug.cgi?id=218977
<ubotu> bugs.gentoo.org bug 218977 in Applications "mozilla-firefox-2.0.0.14 fails to build for ia64 with gcc-4.3" [Normal,New]
<armin76> i didn't got any failure on sparc/hppa, though
<armin76> with 4.1
<fta> bugs.gentoo.org uses an invalid security certificate. :)
<armin76> just self-signed
<fta> i know. that's just not very pro.
<fta> btw, I can't fix any of those I don't have access to that h/w
<armin76> wtf
<armin76> mozilla bug 419350
<ubotu> Mozilla bug 419350 in XPCOM "[ia64] build failure using gcc 4.3" [Normal,Resolved: fixed] http://bugzilla.mozilla.org/show_bug.cgi?id=419350
<armin76> they approved it for 1.8.1.14 but it didn't land?
<armin76> in fact its not applied
<armin76> [reed]: ^
<[reed]> add checkin-needed
<[reed]> I'm in the middle of school crunch time
<[reed]> not touching mozilla stuff
<armin76> done
<armin76> thanks :)
<[reed]> don't reopen it, though
<[reed]> it's been fixed on trunk
<[reed]> resolution is for trunk
<[reed]> branch commits are tracked via keywords
<[reed]> (yay bugzilla :[)
<armin76> sorry :)
<fta> <asac> Jazzva: fta: ok, ill try to write this extension thoughts down so we can continue discussion from there <= any progress ?
<Jazzva> Evening...
<fta> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=763868
<fta> Jazzva, hi
<Jazzva> Hello fta... :)
<Jazzva> Hmm ... something with graphics, I would say :/
<fta> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=763773
<fta> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=763742
<fta> http://sourcefrog.net/weblog/2008/04/23/#bundlebuggy
<[reed]> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=763773 sounds bad
<Jazzva> that for firefox is weird ...
<[reed]> you should report that upstream
<[reed]> fta: mozilla bug 430530
<ubotu> Mozilla bug 430530 in Phishing Protection "excess disk IO when updating the url-classifier" [Normal,New] http://bugzilla.mozilla.org/show_bug.cgi?id=430530
<fta> k
<fta> any idea what is making ff logs this:
<fta>  ** Message: GetValue variable 1 (1)
<fta> ** Message: GetValue variable 2 (2)
<Jazzva> I have been getting those too ...
#ubuntu-mozillateam 2008-04-24
<gnomefreak> :)
<gnomefreak> im home finally just getting ready to lay down
<gnomefreak> ill be back in morning sometime
<Jazzva> Hey, hey gnomefreak :)... Welcome back to irc. And now I'm off to sleep...
<gnomefreak> Jazzva: night and thank you
<Jazzva> good night...
<asac> gnomefreak: how are you doing?
<gnomefreak> im good and you?
<gnomefreak> asac: how familar are you with pulseaudio not playing flash sound anymore it was ff3b5 but i got someone that sees in it gutsy ff2.0.0.14 as i recall
<gnomefreak> firefox 2.0.0.14+2nobinonly-0ubuntu0.7.10 to be exact
<gnomefreak> i dont see it here in 3b5 and havent tried .14 yet on gutsy im looking into other gutsy .14 bugs
<asac> gnomefreak: i am great. great to see you back. at home again?
<gnomefreak> asac: yep for good i hope :)
 * asac pressing thumbs
<asac> i really hope that after all this suffering you finally can get some rest :)
<asac> gnomefreak: well ... the pulseaudio thing is bad
<asac> have you tried the latest patch from crimsun?
<gnomefreak> no i dont get this issue at all. me and crimsun and someone else were looking into it a few maybe 4 hours ago
<gnomefreak> its happening with gnash by the looks of it as well
<asac> its bug 192888
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 192888 in pulseaudio "firefox crashes on flash contents" [High,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/192888
<asac> hmm
<gnomefreak> its not rashing though its just not playing sound from flash
<asac> gnash i don't know. it uses gstreamer so it should work .. in theory
<gnomefreak> crashing*
<asac> gnomefreak: yeah. we removed libflashsupport
<asac> that removes the crash, but makes sound bad
<asac> (for some)
<[reed]> gnomefreak: where is home for you?
<gnomefreak> gnash looks like extention issue
<gnomefreak> [reed]: north carolina us
<[reed]> ah, k
<gnomefreak> https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gnash/+bug/215493
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 215493 in gnash "Gnash plugin does not play sound on select Flash animations" [Undecided,Incomplete]
<gnomefreak> safe mode makes it work
<[reed]> I have a friend that attends TRILUG meetings occasionally, but he didn't know your name when I mentioned it to him.
<gnomefreak> well for one person atleast
<gnomefreak> most dont i go to a couple a year
<[reed]> ah, k
<asac> gnomefreak: strange. not sure what issue that might be. most likely a screwed setup. if gstreamer doesn't work, something is going real bad.
<asac> gnomefreak: gstreamer-properties allows you to select the output method
<gnomefreak> does PA use gstteamer?
<asac> maybe one can change something there to get sound
<asac> gnomefreak: no ... gstreamer uses PA if properly configured (e.g. gstreamer-properties)
<asac> so basically it might break if user configured gstreamer to not use PA, but alsa directly
<asac> but AFAICT selecting "auto detect" as output method for gstreamer should make it work. in worst case one can select PA as output method
<asac> [reed]: the IO issue with urlclassifier appears to happen if the urlclassifier.sqlite DB becomes huge
<[reed]> can you comment in the bug about that?
<[reed]> dcamp is looking into it tomorrow
<[reed]> and I brought it up with release drivers
<asac> well ... i am still trying to get info on the LP bug. thats what i can see from the forums threads you posted
<[reed]> k
<asac> [reed]: do you have the bmo bug id at hand?
<asac> i'd like to link it to the LP bug
<[reed]> mozilla bug 430530
<ubotu> Mozilla bug 430530 in Phishing Protection "excess disk IO when updating the url-classifier" [Normal,New] http://bugzilla.mozilla.org/show_bug.cgi?id=430530
<asac> yeah thanks
<[reed]> gnomefreak: I don't think we've directly met...
<gnomefreak> [reed]: you were around as i left late last year :)
<[reed]> true
<[reed]> I'm Reed Loden, a college student in Mississippi and a contributor for the Mozilla Project. I act primary as an unofficial liaison between the Ubuntu folks here and the Mozilla world, helping out with bugs, commits, various things.
<[reed]> primarily*
<gnomefreak> ok commented to have them try gstreamer-properties
<asac> [reed] rocks ;)
<asac> (short version that is)
<[reed]> hah
<[reed]> thanks ;)
<asac> [reed]: ever tried to hi-jack your real nick?
<gnomefreak> im john vivirito from NC and hate it here but im pretty much a package junkie :) but love Mozilla apps.  oh BTW i was asked about songbird tonight/lastnight whatever night this is still so i might be taking a look at it to see if i can get it to atleast start to build sometime for Hardy+1 but im not counting on it
<asac> gnomefreak: do you remember how to figure when a nick was last active on freenode?
<[reed]> asac: no, I think somebody actually uses it... see /msg nickserv info reed
<asac> ah
<[reed]> such as ... now
<gnomefreak> asac: yeah i ask freenode staff :)
<asac> gnomefreak: don't worry ... the command above does it i guess
<gnomefreak> but [reed]'s command should work
<gnomefreak> asac: or /cs info nick
<asac> yeah
<gnomefreak> or /msg chanserv info
<[reed]> one of my friends at college happens to be a freenode senior staffer, so I bug him when I need anything ;)
<gnomefreak> nick
<gnomefreak> anyone happen to have a login for www.logmein.com?
<asac> nope ;)
 * gnomefreak making one
<[reed]> forgive me, but I have an honors project due in a little over 7 hours, so I need to get to work on it
<[reed]> :P
<asac> [reed]: then go :)
<gnomefreak> ut oh
<[reed]> hehe
<asac> don't blame us that you get easily distracted ;)
<asac> thats your own fault :-D
<[reed]> true, true
<asac> you are welcome if you need distraction ;)
<gnomefreak> [reed]: have fun with it and do well
<[reed]> I finally had to disconnect from irc.mozilla.org until the semester is over
<[reed]> it was so distracting
<[reed]> hehe
 * gnomefreak smacks self in head for doing this
<[reed]> thankfully, this is the last week of classes
<[reed]> next week is exams
<[reed]> and then I'm done
<[reed]> yay
<gnomefreak> i need an  Organization
<[reed]> then I start my internship with Mozilla Corp. on May 5th
<gnomefreak> Would Ubuntu Linux work?
<asac> [reed]: nice
<gnomefreak> good luck
<[reed]> this is my second summer as an intern
<[reed]> so, should be lots of fun :)
<asac> gnomefreak: not sure what you are trying to do
 * gnomefreak didnt think they looked for people with degrees and stuff i thought it was come as you are
<gnomefreak> asac: sign up for this site so i can test it for a bug
<gnomefreak> they have free trial
<asac> gnomefreak: personally, i wouldn't do it :) ... reporters should provide you with a test account :)
<gnomefreak> ah good idea
<gnomefreak> what is apports tag for a retrace, and can it do it if its just the crash log no other apport info?
<gnomefreak> looking to see if its at all helpful
<asac> gnomefreak: i am not sure
<asac> gnomefreak: i think it doesn't work to ask for retraces that are not submitted through apport.
<gnomefreak> thats what i thought too
<gnomefreak> ill ask him to refile bug with apport
<asac> i usually asks reporters to open a new bug by double clicking on the .crash file
<asac> yeah
<asac> in that turn i invalidate the original bug
<asac> to keep the bugcount low
<asac> well ... if you can still say low :(
<gnomefreak> i am
<gnomefreak> if you have ff3b5 can you please see if gnome crashes at http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Ubuntu:Gutsy i was unable to reproduce this bug
<gnomefreak> hmmmmmm
<asac> gnomefreak: no it doesn't crash
<asac> gnomefreak: extension issue most likely
<asac> firebug is pretty crashy
<asac> users should use the version we have in our archive and not the one from AMO
<gnomefreak> thats what i thought too but he thinks its kernel xorg issue and i asked him to please file it again when he can reporoduce it and have apport file bug on his behalf
<gnomefreak> firebug is fixed as i hear it
<gnomefreak> the new version fixed a few bugs that were out there
 * gnomefreak loves the extention installer :)
 * gnomefreak closed a few bugs pretty fast :)
<asac> good :)
<asac> close them ;)
<asac> there are far too many :(
<gnomefreak> oh shit the ISO's are being uploaded or released atm i think since it happen around this time that wiki.ubuntru and ubuntu.com pages dont load but time out
<gnomefreak> never mind it opened the 3rd time
<gnomefreak> oh god i have to go up for memebership renewal soon
<gnomefreak> asac: oh btw im gonna study sunbirds license because of a few wishlist bugs that i might put in 0.8
 * gnomefreak has mixed feelings about one but license should clear it up for me
<[reed]> sunbird's license is the same as Firefox's license
<[reed]> code is tri-licensed...
<gnomefreak> thats what i thought
<gnomefreak> so no changing icons
<gnomefreak> although it is a cool icon
<[reed]> well, it's not under the MoCo EULA
<[reed]> so, you probably could change icons
<[reed]> it's not part of the Mozilla Corporation
<gnomefreak> they want the bird in the circle like thunderbirds and ff's icons
<[reed]> but I wouldn't be surprised if Mozilla Messaging, Inc. takes it over
<gnomefreak> ill read through it to be sure
<gnomefreak> the icon is nice but staying with provided icons is better IMHO
<gnomefreak> asac ever played with RichResults before in firefox?
<[reed]> what bug is this about sunbird's logo?
<gnomefreak> give me a bit ill find it
<gnomefreak> https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/lightning-sunbird/+bug/178785
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 178785 in lightning-sunbird "Use icon with bird for launchers" [Wishlist,Incomplete]
<asac> actually i thought that we are using that icon
<gnomefreak> calendar icon
<asac> maybe a mixup because i try to maintain sunbird and iceowl (debian) from related branches
<[reed]> that's an official icon
<gnomefreak> iceowl using that icon
<gnomefreak> i remember that much from working with it
<[reed]> http://www.mozilla.org/projects/calendar/sunbird/
<asac> [reed]: i know :) ... thats why i wondered a bit
<asac> thought that we are using it in ubuntu
<gnomefreak> so it started with 0.8?
<asac> 0.8? we don't have that yet afaict
 * asac installs sunbird on this computer
<gnomefreak> i would have to look back in the source to see but it shows up here as the calendar icon
<gnomefreak> asac: no we dont but will for +1
<gnomefreak> atleast i hope
<asac> yes, ill package it soonish
<gnomefreak> and i hope 0.8 still using 1.8 not 1.9
<[reed]> the people in #ubuntu-release-party are completely nuts
<gnomefreak> agreed they are
<[reed]> refreshing ubuntu.com every 15 sec.
<[reed]> lol
<asac> [reed]: how many are in there?
<asac> 2000 ?
<[reed]> 523
 * asac joings
<asac> thats not too much ;)
<gnomefreak> asac: if you want it let me know there are a few small bugs iirc on the package
<[reed]> bah
<[reed]> I'm being distracted!
<gnomefreak> asac: you dont want to be in there
<asac> [reed]: hehe ... better go in there when ubuntu is finally released
<gnomefreak> cjwatson was controling what he could while spinning/fixing ISO's and it was nuts
<asac> and work now ;)
<[reed]> just curious... what's going on behind the scenes? somebody mentioned respinning one of the ISOs, so is that the hold-up?
<gnomefreak> might also want to see what locales we are missing in there as im seeing a bunch of them on the link for 0.8
<asac> [reed]: yes. afaik we had kvm issues
<[reed]> ew
<asac> don't ask me whats that
<asac> :)
<[reed]> it's a kernel-based virtual machine
<gnomefreak> hmmm
<asac> [reed]: yeah. but i am actually not sure that anything is holding the release actually back
<asac> its just that it was planned for today ;)
<[reed]> just be glad you're not the release manager
 * gnomefreak has a feeling PA will be removed as default 
<[reed]> ;)
<[reed]> gnomefreak: really? why?
<[reed]> bah
<[reed]> I really can't talk now
<[reed]> I'll be back later
<asac> gnomefreak: i don't think so
<asac> not sure
<gnomefreak> [one of the devs had stated maybe makeing it default was a bad idea for LTS
<gnomefreak> not sure how far he went with it though
<asac> ah well .... lots bash PA atm
<asac> i don't think it ever became a real blocker
<armin76> is ubuntu out today?
<Jazzva> armin76, yes :)
<Jazzva> (if there is no sudden delay to 8.06 :P)
<Jazzva> (kidding)
<asac> lol
<asac> armin76: funny thing is that according to ubuntu.com announcement we already released on 21st on 24th :/
<Jazzva> heh...
<asac> yeah
<asac> look by yourself then you se what i mean :)
<Jazzva> And people in ubuntu-release-party are crazy ... tried to read it for few minutes ... tough job :)
<armin76> i'm pretty sure that some mirror is leaking it already :P
<Jazzva> Leaking? Is it?! Oh, my ... a cracked preview-beta testers only-leak :P
<armin76> at least everytime we release on gentoo, some mirrors leak them
<gnomefreak> there were a few unofficial ones that were posted for a while
<Jazzva> Anyway ... should go and meet with few friends, then to school. I can work on bugsquashing, until the new development starts, right?
<gnomefreak> Jazzva: yep tht would be helpful since all i was able to do were bugs so im still trying to clear them up
<Jazzva> gnomefreak: Ok, I'll help tonight :)...
<Jazzva> See you later...
<gnomefreak> asac: let me know when you get 0.8 for hardy done if you plan on it i may wan tto play with it plus i have to refresh my bzr commands soon
<elmargol> Hi I have a problem, browser.warnOnQuit:true is not working here :(
<gnomefreak> in?
<elmargol> ff3b5
<gnomefreak> think i saw someone else with that issue but its somewhere in the 10,000 bugs that i seem to be subscribed to :(
<armin76> http://ubuntu.c3sl.ufpr.br/releases/8.04/ <- see? leaked
<elmargol> I search a way to have firefox3 allways open...
<gnomefreak> someone else here might know off hand what you mean (they might have same issue
<elmargol> I often close firefox by mistake :(
<armin76> asac: quick!
<gnomefreak> ok going back to hardy bbiaf
<asac> armin76: ?
<armin76> asac: that mirror :)
<armin76> http://ubuntu.c3sl.ufpr.br/releases/8.04/
<asac> armin76: ah ... no idea if its the final roll-out
<asac> i don't think we have anything that allows us to do atomic releases
<asac> e.g. upload everywhere to private area and then do the switch
<asac> so i think it is
<asac> elmargol: ?
<asac> elmargol: i think warnOnQuit means that it asks you if you have multiple tabs open
<elmargol> It does this only if i have multiple tabs and multiple windows open
<armin76> well, when it happened on gentoo, it was because some user thing
<elmargol> If I only have in windows and x tabs it does not warn me
<asac> elmargol: yeah ... i think thats the meaning of that pref
<armin76> the rsync client was running as the same user as the ftp, or something
<asac> elmargol: closing a single window/area is not considered that harmful i guess
<elmargol> If I only have in window and x tabs it does not warn me
<asac> armin76: hmm
<elmargol> I allways have to insert my masterpassword ;/ verry anoying
<elmargol> Can I unlock firefox using pam oder something?
<elmargol> -oder +or
<asac> elmargol: good question. i don't think so, but not sure
<asac> elmargol: there should be an extension
<elmargol> I have twitterfox running wich ask for the masterpassword in order to connect :/
<asac> elmargol: why do you accidentially quick ffo xin the first place?
<gnomefreak> what is purpose of #bmo on mozilla irc server?
<gnomefreak> is that stricly bugs?
<asac> gnomefreak: not sure
<asac> i think its mostly bug bots yes
<gnomefreak> thought so
 * gnomefreak in 6 channels on that server for most part to get hints on some bugs ive seen before and mark as upstream :)
<asac> not that bad
<asac> (the idea)
<gnomefreak> asac: im leaning towards letting Mozilla handle the new features for bugs as in snbird adding choices to the set up of calendars
<asac> but read too little bug mail to be efficient at all
<asac> gnomefreak: yes, feature bugs can go up
<asac> gnomefreak: you should consult reed
<asac> he knows most bugs filed upstream
<asac> and usually has a good upstream bug at hand ;)
<asac> gnomefreak: you can subscribe in bugzilla to get new bugs
<asac> you can subscribe by product or even everything i think
<gnomefreak> thought so i atleast asked the person to file it upstream but i dont remember if he did or not, and we need to make sunbird and lightning depend on libst5++ or whatever lib that is
<asac> but i guess its a huge bug mail volume
<asac> gnomefreak: no we don't
<asac> gnomefreak: that guy complained here as well
 * gnomefreak needs to do that today sometime
<gnomefreak> a few people have installed it to make it work
<asac> he mixed up upstream builds and our builds
<gnomefreak> oh
<asac> gnomefreak: you need it if you install upstream builds
<asac> not ours
<gnomefreak> i thought it was our build
<asac> definitly not
<asac> i am 100% sure
<gnomefreak> next time i see it i will make sure, i plan on hitting my bugs in my LP profile and new mozilla bugs and will set up the other packages that we work on to like for new bugs we have links to firefox and xul i was gonna add sunbird and freids to the mozilla team bug page
<asac> gnomefreak: ok.
<gnomefreak> and possible look into them. Oh and btw the flash video bug while switching tabs or playing one vid in each tab causing crash and such (will have to find bug to be sure) but i remember testing this on the MAC site a while back
<asac> gnomefreak: firefox-3.0 is th enew thing - but i guess you already know
<asac> i mostly gave up on firefox
<gnomefreak> firefox 2 you gave up on?
<asac> i just look somtimes and reassign those that were wrongly posted against ffox 2
<gnomefreak> well mostly
<asac> gnomefreak: i gave up on dealing with the bugs
<gnomefreak> asac: i have some free time now but i will hit them atleast for a little while each day
<asac> gnomefreak: i just look after security releases if there are any regressions reported
<asac> so i can act
<gnomefreak> do we have anyone working on TBird bugs normally?
<asac> gnomefreak: yes. if there are feature bugs against firefox (2) you can set them won't fix
<gnomefreak> wont fix please file upstream :)
<asac> same for any not really important issue. fact is that upstream firefox won't see any real bug fixes
<asac> gnomefreak: not even that
<gnomefreak> oh
<asac> i usually say: firefox 2 won't receive this fix as its in stable maintenance mode. if you see this bug in firefox 3 please open a new bug against firefox-3.0
<asac> gnomefreak: you can also ask hiim to reassign to firefox-3.0 if he still sees it and mark incomplete
<gnomefreak> maybe ill do the firefox new bugs once i get to link and try to confirm them, is there a way to keep prfiles seperate in gutsy and hardy for ff? so i know that its a clean set up or whatever?
<asac> gnomefreak: hard to say. you can still install firefox-2 package in hardy
<asac> but the profiles might still be a problem
<gnomefreak> that makes sense and you did that the whole day monday or tuesday
<asac> (e.g. switching back and forward might cause a mess at soe poin)
<asac> gnomefreak: the wont fix triage?
<gnomefreak> asac: yes
<asac> i closed 100 bugs yes :)
<gnomefreak> and the we havent heard from  you closing bug
<gnomefreak> i saw that :)
<asac> right. i tried to figure if there were any regressions from the last security release we rolled
<asac> and found it completely incomprehensible to have such a high bug count
<gnomefreak> i also need to get tb 3 and update my seamonkey 2 and such maybe try to pull all this off today
<asac> gnomefreak: tb3 is only in fta archive. if there is anything not high-prio its that ;)
<asac> but you can try of course :)
<asac> not sure about its state though. its pre-alpha from what i know
<gnomefreak> i agree more we can bring it down the better some fixes would be nice to have in 3.0 but i cant remember them off hand
<asac> gnomefreak: yes. if we want to do serious bug work for thunderbird we should check if the bug is still in tbird 3 ... if not close it as wont fix
<asac> with the same argument as for firefox 2
<asac> tbird 2 won't receive any non-critical fixes ... bla bla bla
<asac> and try to forward those that are really important and stil in tbird 3
<gnomefreak> i know not high priority but i still have to get back into packaging (remember command, learning more about errors as i did with bash while i was in hospital
<asac> gnomefreak: sure. thats all good
<gnomefreak> yep they are final releases and should only get bug fixes not new features
<asac> do whatever you like most. this ought to be fun - at least most of the time.
<asac> gnomefreak: yes. and even minor bug fixes wont go in
<asac> mostly its about regressoin hunting we have to do for ffox 2 and tbird 2
<asac> e.g. find bugs that appeared in new releases that were not there in the release before
<asac> and so on
<gnomefreak> including our minor fixes as well as wishlists? if we can pull it off on our end (maybe just add them to 3.0 if we cant sneak them in on 2.0
<gnomefreak> that we do
<asac> gnomefreak: wishlists are certainly all won't fix for ffox 2 and if they make a bit sense could be moved to ffox 3
<asac> gnomefreak: i'd like to keep the bug count low (well) on firefox 3 ... so better not reassign wishlists bug on our own
<asac> tell the user to test and if he really care add a firefox-3.0 target
<gnomefreak> well today ill be up and down from PC but most of time if i dont fall asleep ill be here, if you find a bug you need tested let me know
<asac> then set to won't fix for firefox 2
<gnomefreak> ok that makes sense
<gnomefreak> going for a smoke and maybe something to eat but ill be back pretty much shortly, we need to update the debugging/retracing page for firefox since i had to add one -dbg package to it but im hearing aloit of this doesnt work for firefox3 or how do i do it for sunbird and so on so im thinking one of these days i might start on listing them for the most part and seems i heard firefox-dbg is nolonger a packages (guessing because pack
<asac> gnomefreak: right
<asac> lets talk abou twhen you come back
<gnomefreak> ok im back just cleaning up kernels and making a to-do-list so i can mark as i get done :)
<gnomefreak> asac: ok im going to lay down and try to finally sleep, i will make the list when i get back of what i need to work on and if you have anything to add or you think of something let me know and ill add it to  list :)
<asac> gnomefreak: right. i need to recover from release stress too ... probably not really usable until tomorrow i am :)
<asac> so probably ill be off early today too
<asac> in case, cu tomorrow
<gnomefreak> thats fine you have been working really hard from the emails i read
<gnomefreak> have fun :)
<armin76> you slackers :P
<fta2> hi
<fta2> asac, any progress with the draft ?
<asac> fta: hey
<asac> fta2: i planned to draft this in a quite minute after the release
<asac> which hopefully gets out soon ;)
<asac> something like me setting in a cafe with my laptop typing while breething fresh air ;)
<asac> s/setting/sitting/
<fta2> yep, sounds the perfect day for that. at least here
<fta2> 20°C, sunshine
<asac> yeah ; .... getting better every day here too
<asac> we have 18°C, shunshine
<asac> but we are on 52° latitude ... while you are on what? 46°?
<asac> \o/ ... winter has finally ended
<fta2> hm, 48,8°
<gnomefreak> asac before you go can you look at but #209794 not sure if this was intental from upstream or what but im not sure if it really fits SRU i have same issue and work around works if you need further info please ask me later or in bug and i will get you anything you need to know about it. bye everyone its 8:20am and im going to sleep finally
<fta2> asac, 52° ? waa. where are you ?
<fta2> gnomefreak, hi ! glad you're back
<gnomefreak> fta2: thanks im glad to be back
<fta2> hardy is out
<asac>  \o/
<asac> !hardyisout
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about hardyisout - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<asac> damn :)
<james_w> !isitout
<ubotu> YES!
<asac> lame me ;)
 * asac seeds
<fta2> me too
<fta2> it's not that fast
<fta2> i've uploaded 4.5G
 * armin76 doesn't :P
<fta2> changing client
<fta2> it's even worse
<fta2> 22Mbps instead of 35
<fta2> 48
<fta2> too many slow leechers
<fta2> and enough seeders, it's not worth it
<gnomefreak> oh this sucks
<gnomefreak> how do you spell liason (a person that is a go to for another area)
<fta2> liaison ?
<gnomefreak> reedis one for Ubuntu <--> mozilla
<gnomefreak> that looks right thanks
<fta2> so it's the same word in french :)
<gnomefreak> looks like it
<gnomefreak> iaison li`ai`son" (l[-e]`[asl]`z[^o]N"), n. [F., fr. L. ligatio, fr. ligare to bind. See Ligature, and cf. Ligation.]
<fta2> oh, it's a french word then
<gnomefreak> thank you :) working on a to do list for me
<gnomefreak> well that is only 1 definition out of like 6
<gnomefreak>  4. Hence: A person whose function it is to maintain such
<gnomefreak>  communication.
<gnomefreak>  [PJC]
<gnomefreak> is the way i meant it
<gnomefre1k> wtf
 * gnomefre1k cant remember how to change nicks :(
<gnomefreak> did we drop the package ubuntu-php-firefox-human?
<fta2> never heard of that
<gnomefreak> https://edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubuntu-php-firefox-human/
<gnomefreak> its seems dapper and edgy only
<gnomefreak> one of our wikis points to it (just have to go through and find what one it was :(
<gnomefreak> ok my list got way too damn long, maybe find people on team to help with someof these things that we started and never finished for one reason or another. I will update the to do page soon with some of this that cant be handled in a few minutes
<gnomefreak> brb smoke
<craig_> hey guys, i just have a quick question about firefox in the 8.04 release
<craig_> When the final release of firefox 3 comes out, will it be an update in ubuntu from the beta 4or5 that is in there currently? or will users have to do it manually?
<asac> craig_: we always update to latest :)
<asac> so yes ... in a few days RC1 ... then final
<asac> then 3.0.1 ... 3.0.2
<asac> and so on
<craig_> ok awesome
<craig_> wasnt sure with some of ubuntu's stuff only being security updates and such
<craig_> well thanks guys and take care
<jcastro> asac: fta2: around?
<armin76> asac: 3.0.1, really? not 3.0.0.1?
<[reed]> 3.0.1 really
<Jazzva> Evening all :)...
<armin76> [reed]: hows that?
<[reed]> 2.0 was never supposed to be 2.0.0.x
<[reed]> it was a mistake
<armin76> ah, it was a fail :P
<[reed]> we had 1.0.x, then 1.5.0.x (1.5).0.x, then the wrong 2.0.0.x, and now we're back to 3.0.x
<asac> jcastro: ?
<jcastro> asac: I just sent you a mail
<jcastro> asac: basically, upstream is aware of bug 215728 and wanted to pass along that he's working on it
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 215728 in firefox "High CPU Consumption" [Unknown,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/215728
<asac> jcastro: ok thanks.
<asac> jcastro: ill follow up on the bug and ping dave .. whats his nick?
<jcastro> dcamp
<Sergeant_Pony> is it possible to setup groups in the TB address book?
<gnomefreak> am i done with the fucking name crap
<Jazzva> gnomefreak, any special bugs you need help with?
<Jazzva> s/special/particular/ :)
<fta> jcastro, asac: i'm also aware of this bug. I even experienced it while seeding the 6 CDs today
<Jazzva> gnomefre3k, you there :)? any special bugs you need help with?
<Jazzva> umm ... particular
<gnomefre3k> Jazzva: i answered but seems my connection is very bad and i will be calling ISP soon
<gnomefre3k> Jazzva: not off hand i have 2 im trying to get to crash and cant
<Jazzva> Oh ... Hope your connection will be better soon
<Jazzva> Ok then... I'll search for some that need to crash and try to make FF crash :)
<Sergeant_Pony> is it possible to setup groups for an address book in TB. I searched the help section and it wasn't any help.
<gnomefreak> Jazzva: try to crash this one? https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/firefox-3.0/+bug/195319
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 195319 in firefox "firefox-3.0 crashes on icanhascheezburger.com" [Undecided,Confirmed]
 * Jazzva is a frequent visitor of ichc.com :)
<gnomefreak> i get errors from minewidget
<Jazzva> I can't remember it crashed on ichc...
<gnomefreak> i posted what i came up with from site
<Jazzva> i'll try with FF2... Can't make it crash with FF3...
<gnomefreak> thank you let me know and ill try it on Hardy or Gutsy Hardy would be better ;)
<Jazzva> Nope, no crash...
<gnomefreak> Jazzva: can you please set status bak to incomplete
<gnomefreak> with your comments
<Jazzva> For FF2? But, there is somebody who said it's happening on 2.0.0.14. Hmm, might need more reports... :)
<gnomefreak> we need crash reports that one strace isnt enough
<Jazzva> ok
 * gnomefreak betting its the site or flash on the site
<Jazzva> Place my bet on flash :)
<Jazzva> (if it's using any (I think it did before))
<asac> yay, bugwork :)
<Jazzva> normal people tend to avoid crashes ... we tend to force them :)
<gnomefreak> not really yay with these <insert bad word>
<Jazzva> Is there a wiki page on obtaining crash reports?
<asac> right :) ... its funny that the best feeling is to find a way to reproduce a crash reliably ;)
<gnomefreak> Jazzva: yeah its mozillateam/bugs
<gnomefreak> wiki
<asac> thats outdated i have the feeling
<gnomefreak> i have a list of wiki shit that needs to be done
<gnomefreak> like 29+ items
<Jazzva> asac: "Ok.. see, see this. Watch the magic ... it crashes instantly and every time"
<asac> gnomefreak: yeah ... we should try to collapse the wiki to the most important bits
<Jazzva> Yeah... browsing through mozilla team, it needs cleanup
<Jazzva> *mozilla team wiki
<asac> its nice to make something big out of it, but we also have to think about what happens in th efuture
<asac> "can we maintain it with reasonable amount of work"
<gnomefreak> thats what i have listed since we have parts on 3 pages are same and some we have to add thinggs to and so on
<gnomefreak> well it cant get any worse
<asac> we have far too much content in there imo
<asac> we should focus on the mostimportant bit and keep those up-to-date
<gnomefreak> but people dont under stand the if its not ff use app-dbg
<gnomefreak> bug reports :(
<asac> gnomefreak:  i am sure that we don't want to do that. if there is a crash report without the autotracers doing their job for any reason we should ask them to resubmit the .crash file by double clicking on it
<asac> that shouldn't be too hard
<asac> (too hard to do for the bugreporter)
<asac> http://people.ubuntu.com/~asac/invalid-crash.py
<asac> thats a script i run to close those bugs :)
<asac> maybe we should replace the name by som ething more generic so anybody can use it
<asac> if users report bugs without extension info and so on i used http://people.ubuntu.com/~asac/resubmit-bug-menu.py to tell them to resubmit through help->submit a problem
<asac> which (hopefully) attaches extension, plugin and other info we need
<asac> maybe asking to submit the files manually would help, but that would put more work on triagers and submitters imo
<asac> s/would help/would be nice/
<Jazzva> gnomefreak, marked as incomplete for ff2...
<Jazzva> and asked for a crash report
<gnomefreak> thanks one person came up with strace and i got errors that i posted but nothing of much help, my errors look like site errors TBH
<Jazzva> No problem... I'd say it's Flash. *frustrated_with_flash_for_linux* It's just not good enough.
<gnomefreak> what no instructions in the commetns area ;)
<Jazzva> There's a wiki link :P
<gnomefreak> in the first py script?
<Jazzva> Oh... you're talking about the scripts :). Sorry
<gnomefreak> in the invalid script
<gnomefreak> Jazzva: it never will be
<asac> he?
<asac> let me check ;)
<Jazzva> gnomefreak: Hope is the last to die :)...
<asac> gnomefreak: oh wait
<asac> thats the wrong file for closing bugs where the submitted crash reporter just yielded garbage
<asac> let me get the right one ...
<Jazzva> Hmm ... not sure if bug 23616 is still relevant. I had Firefox freezing when using Flash, but it haven't happened in the last few {weeks,months,something}.
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 23616 in firefox "firefox freezes after using flash" [Medium,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/23616
<asac> http://people.ubuntu.com/~asac/mozillateam/moztools_lp/
<Jazzva> And it's 3 years old :/...
<asac> those is the sad set of scripts i have
<Jazzva> And for FF1.0
<gnomefreak> see if its reproducible on newer versions ;)
<asac> well ... such a generic flash bug probably still exists.
<asac> but almost certainly all the freezes we now see are different to the one he ses :)
<asac> hard case
<Jazzva> Ok, clicked on the moon on some site. no crash :)...
<asac> most likely its hard because it cannot be triaged by us
<Jazzva> I'll ask for some test case...
<gnomefreak> are we still using tags?
<asac> maybe we should do is create generic bugs for flash "arbitrary flash related crashes"
<Jazzva> BTW, are we still using mt-... tags?
<asac> and "arbitrary flash related feature/rendering bugs"
<gnomefreak> one of the project wikis is tags and states
<asac> and mere every bug we have into those two
<asac> and leave that alone forever
<asac> maybe at some point we get a communication channel to adobe ... then we can reroll those
<asac> gnomefreak: yeah dump it. we need a much more aggressive approach
<gnomefreak> maybe phase out adobe all together and just focus on getting gnash up to par
<gnomefreak> asac: per tags?
<asac> gnomefreak: thats the goal. but we still need to put the bugs somewhere
<gnomefreak> on adobe.is-shit.org
<asac> closing them is not really good as closing sometimes causes more bugs just because someone disagrees
<asac> at least thats my experience
<Jazzva> asac: ok... I'll mark it as incomplete, until we make (if we make) the one-bug-to-rule-them-all
<asac> Jazzva: maybe add something so we can find them easily
<Jazzva> mt-flash? :)
<asac> e.g. a tag ... or a keyword in title
<asac> whatever you want. just remember that you used it
<gnomefreak> yeah i like that
<asac> Jazzva: i think ther eis already a generic flash tag available
<gnomefreak> mt-flash or something
<asac> most likely someone used it
<asac> so no need to create another one
<Jazzva> I'll try to find it
<asac> Jazzva: i am sure that just flash as a tag should work
<gnomefreak> did we lose 2 memebers of team?
<asac> who?
<gnomefreak> alex and freddy
<Jazzva> flash and flashplugin-nonfree tags already exist... I'll go for flashplugin-nonfree, since it's more specific and has 0 bugs associated with
<asac> gnomefreak: yes. but that happened before you left.
<gnomefreak> if someone knows how to use bughelper please make a list of all flash bugs so we can go threw them as a set
<gnomefreak> oh
<gnomefreak> that would explain the wiki's not getting updated
<asac> hehe
<asac> one reason
<asac> but i think a lot of content was even added by david
<asac> who left pretty quick
<gnomefreak> yeah
<asac> but alex maintained it i think
<gnomefreak> that i saw as well
<gnomefreak> brb looking for dinner before hitting bugs at full force
<asac> i think the knowledge base could be useful if filled with proper content
<Jazzva> Changed my mind ... I'll mark them with flash tag, since it might happen with other flash plugins, too.
<asac> right
#ubuntu-mozillateam 2008-04-25
<fta> http://mozillalinks.org/wp/2008/04/firefox-reached-29-share-in-europe/
<asac> jyväskylä
<Jazzva> Could someone look at bug 198074? I have seen that behaviour (flash over content) before, and I suppose it's a fairly known bug.
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 198074 in firefox "Flash not showing properly" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/198074
<asac> thats a dupe
<asac> search for "flash always on top"
<asac> thats the master bug and should already have plenty of dupes
<Jazzva> ok
<asac> maybe its eve nclosed on firefox side
<asac> search on flashplugin-nonfree
<asac> (firefox side for that bug was fixed)
<fta> lol http://www.screenage.de/blog/2008/04/24/ubuntu-landed-on-berlin-metro-system/
<asac> yeah  heard about that before ;)
<Jazzva> Cool :)
<asac> cool stuff
<jcastro> asac: fta: upstream might have a patch-in-hand by tomorrow for bug 215728. They're hitting freeze real soon - is it feasable to have it pushed to a ppa to help upstream test it?
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 215728 in firefox-3.0 "High CPU Consumption" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/215728
<fta> jcastro, sure
<jcastro> fta: I told him to specifically attach it to the lp bug, so if you guys could watch it closely I would appreciate it
<fta> jcastro, do you mean, b5 + this patch in a ppa or the latest upstream snapshot containing this patch ?
<jcastro> expect a patch
<fta> my ppa is very close to upstream, ie, far ahead of b5 (hardy)
<jcastro> fta: he'll see when he gets there, he will put the details in the bug
<fta> the only problem with my own ppa is that lang packs are not compatible (our max version is too strict)
<jcastro> fta: campd is upstream.
<jcastro> fta: I've pinged asac about it, but he's probably asleep now, so pls ensure he's in the loop
<campd> and I have a headache.
<asac> jcastro: i am still here :)
<jcastro> woo
<campd> so I don't know how much jorge has relayed;
<campd> but this is a shittastic bug, that doesn't seem to manifest on other platforms
<asac> hi campd
<campd> there's no Great fix, but I'm working on some Better fixes
<asac> campd: why is sqlite so bad on linux?
<campd> dunno!
<asac> (and so much better on win?)
<asac> so the current fix is to tune cache size?
<campd> yes.
<campd> temporarily, during the update
<campd> when I say "current fix" I mean "the one I'm still working on"
<asac> campd: what is done during update? isn't that incremental?
<campd> so it's incremental, yeah
<campd> but unfortunately it needs to update an index
<campd> and the data it's adding is a) plentiful and b) deliciously random
<campd> so it ends up needing to insert into all sorts of different spots in the index
<campd> there's practically no decent locality
<asac> so the index is physically clustered?
<campd> not sure what you're asking;
<asac> hehe not sure either
<asac> maybe our words don't match
<campd> the real problem is that the index is Big (at certain points in the update process it has more than a million hashes)
<campd> and we throw a bunch of effectively-random data at it
<campd> I'm making up numbers here, but if the index has 5,000 pages
<campd> and we add 10,000 urls
<campd> we're going to be hitting most of those 5,000 pages, multiple times
<campd> and if the cache is only 1,000 pages, you're going to get a Lot of Thrash
<campd> this is mostly a problem during the Initial Population of the database, which encompasses the first few update requests
<campd> once you have the whole database, you're adding closer to 1,000 urls a week
<campd> which will be (relatively) easier on the cache
<campd> so the proposed fix is basically "let the cache get much bigger if it needs to"
<campd> "which will happen during those initial updates"
<campd> (I'm also considering adding "try to do these updates when the user is idle")
<asac> so how much mem do we expect then?
<campd> not entirely sure yet
<campd> (suggestions welcome!)
<asac> campd: one more question. you are talking about db indexes like in "create index ..."?
<campd> yeah
<campd> although the actual data itself shares the cache
<asac> campd: do you drop them before doing the import batch?
<campd> nope.
<campd> performance there would be dismal
<campd> once that big initial update is complete, we're adding like 10-100 urls at a time
<campd> to a database with like 500,000 urls
<asac> campd: i don't say "drop index"
<campd> regenerating that index would be Pure Pain
<campd> ah, what are you suggesting?
<asac> i mean: "drop index while doing import batch ... then when finish create it"
<campd> right
<campd> so regenerating that index over 500,000 urls
<asac> thats what we did when we imported huge datasets in the past
<campd> when you're only adding 10-100
<campd> will be prohibitive
<asac> campd: well ... if its just the initial batch you could do that only then
<campd> yeah, that's a possibility
<campd> although the raw data is still an issue there
<asac> campd: do you know in advance how many you import?
<campd> nope
<campd> (we could Guess, but we don't really know)
<asac> then you might preparse X and cache them in memory, then decide if to just insert ... or insert as batch (e.g. without index)
<campd> yeah, it's possible
<campd> in my tests, dropping the index didn't help a whole heck of a lot
<campd> even during initial updates
<asac> ok, so the issue is not the index ?
<campd> not really
<campd> I mean, the index is part of the issue
<asac> yes, but if this doesn't really help, then it must be something else
<campd> it's the io
<campd> it's the fact that our current page cache is around 2000
<asac> right ... so the raw data IO alone is too slow?
<campd> yeah
<asac> that would be really bad ;)
<campd> and we're kinda stupid about it
<campd> where "stupid" is "we do too much of it, because our cache is too small" :)
<campd> so what I'm looking at doing is basically choosing a cache size based on system memory;
<asac> are you using transactions?
<campd> yes
<campd> (which is why the page cache is useful at all;  otherwise that page cache would be synced to disk after every operation)
<campd> so anyway, my current thinking is that a) currently our page cache is Just Too Small, Period
<campd> b) with a decent-sized page cache, the IO becomes negligable
<campd> c) we can reclaim the page cache memory after a successful update
<campd> so similar to what our bookmark/history code does
<campd> I'm going to look at sizing the page cache based on available system memory
<campd> during an update process.
<asac> if that is a proven pattern then i agree that this is the path to use
<asac> s/to use/to go/
<campd> so what we'll do is choose some percentage of system memory
<asac> campd: how do you get "available system memory"?
<campd> PR_GetSystemMemory() :P
<campd> I'll check what that does
<campd> but it is Physical
<asac> yeah thats what i wonder
<campd> so that page cache grows to the size needed to contain the update;
<Jazzva> asac, bug 151956 ... People complain that flashplugin-nonfree/mozilla-plugin-gnash are not installable from live cd, because multiverse repo is not enabled. We might include to ubufox to check if multiverse is enabled and to present the correct plugins list, maybe with a message "please turn on multiverse for more plugins". Of course, if that's possible...
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 151956 in firefox "Gutsy RC1 LiveCD can't find flashplugin-nonfree when using install plugin on firefox" [Undecided,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/151956
<campd> it's not Necessarily the size we dicide;
<campd> decide
<campd> so as an example
<campd> let's say we choose 7%;
<campd> (places uses 6%)
<campd> on a 512mb machine, that'll set aside 35megs
<campd> during the Big Scary Initial Updates, we might use up that whole 35 megs
<campd> during the update process (which, because we have very little IO, will only take like 10 seconds)
<campd> and we'll try to fit those updates into when they're idle if possible
<campd> once they're caught up to the current state of the list, we'll still ALLOW 35 megs
<campd> but it'll probably end up being much smaller, because we're only updating 10-100 urls
<campd> so it'll probably be a negligable increase
<campd> so that's the PLAN
<campd> I don't have a patch yet
<asac> Jazzva: multiverse _should_ work
<campd> and someone smarter than me might have a better solution :)
<Jazzva> asac: Hmm, ok.
<campd> I'm idly curious why it's so much worse on linux
<asac> campd: do you use same cache size on win?
<campd> yep.
<campd> I haven't done as vigorous testing there, but we've gotten no complaints
<campd> while ubuntu users seem to have quite a few :)
<campd> but regardless, this is a fix we should be doing everywhere.
<asac> yeah. but we use in-source sqlite ... so at least it should not be related to us using a system library
<campd> right.
<campd> that was actually my Very First Question, but I was able to verify on my linux box with the mozilla tree
<campd> so, yeah
<asac> personally i don't experience this
<asac> how can that be?
<campd> how big is your urlclassifier3.sqlite?
<asac> 22M
<campd> huh
<campd> then that's a good question :)
<asac> maybe those users are using some kind of strange filesystem
<asac> like fat16
<campd> well, I'm seeing crappy performance
<asac> campd: could you confim this?
<asac> ah i see
<campd> (albeit with a contrived test case)
<asac> yeah ... but real user-experience impact?
<campd> haven't actually confirmed that, no
<campd> but my contrived test cases are pretty close to what you'd expect in real life
<campd> (I'm actually adding the real data, just at a different pace than the normal updates)
<campd> man, I have a gigantic headache
<asac> ok thanks for coming here. if you have a patch we can try let us know
<campd> yeah
<campd> I was talking to jorge about that;
<campd> I'm going to try to have a patch together tomorrow, discuss the approach with some other mozilla folks;
<campd> once we decide for sure which way we're going
<campd> I'd *love* to get as much testing as possible
<asac> well, we apparently have plenty "volunteers" here :)
<campd> yeah.
<Volans> apparently asac? LOL
<asac> no those forum users that complain ;)
<asac> i don't see this bug unfortunately
<asac> Jazzva: actually i am not sure about that multiverse thing on CD
<campd> (and while I'm here, congrats on the release)
<campd> (it's been working pretty darn well for me here)
<asac> Jazzva: i always thought one can update sources.list ... and we had a bug about something similar against apturl, but i was assured that this was fixed.
<asac> Jazzva: so its worth to investigate i guess
<asac> campd: thanks! :)
<campd> well, whatever slightly-beta version I have now
<asac> campd: only thing thats unfortunate is that we missed RC1 by a week or so
<campd> I can't get to the damned mirrors to update :)
<campd> yeah
<campd> well tbh, I'm kinda glad you did
<campd> in a selfish using-your-users-as-testers sort of way
<campd> 'cause this was flying under our radar previously
<campd> but yeah, RC1 would have been good
<asac> i am not glad obviously ;) ... we spend a considerable amount of work to get xulrunner going for all apps and all. it was fun, but still having a beta browser in final release is kind of a decision that causes discussion for us :)
<Jazzva> asac: Only thing I need is a Hardy cd :). I asked commenter to see if that's happening on hardy final
<asac> campd: i think we can sell this as a long term decision, but RC1 would have been so much easier to sell ;)
<campd> yeah, I know what you mean
<gnomefreak> asac: how good are you with scripting for greasemonkey?
<campd> I'm mostly thinking "if ubuntu hadn't been releasing, would this bug have caught our attention in time for RC1"
 * gnomefreak thought of this while im eatting :(
<asac> campd: yeah ;) ... thats the good side. and i am confident that shipping 3 b5 was the right thing to do.
<campd> yeah.
<campd> this issue aside
<campd> (which, honestly, can be worked around by turning off the malware detection)
<asac> its still open how the press reacts on this, so far its mostly trollish users that question this
<Sergeant_Pony> Does anyone know if TB supports groups in the address book. I looked at the help section and it was no help.
<campd> (which ffx2 doesn't have)
<asac> campd: right. i don't feel bad about this particular issue
<asac> most people just see "Beta" and run screaming ;)
<campd> nod
<campd> but ffx3 >>>>>> ffx2
<campd> *particularly* on linux
<asac> exactly
<asac> as said. press didn't really trash us for that from what i can see
<gnomefreak> Sergeant_Pony: i havent tried but as i recall you can add groups whileing setting up accounts so i dont see why not but again i havent played too much with tb2 for a while other than everyday usage
<Jazzva> run screaming from beta *shock*? Where's the fun if it's all stable?
<asac> for now
<Volans> asac: you can reply that Google was still in beta for years... ;)
<asac> right
<gnomefreak> weve done it before and it worked out fine this time should be no differnet
<asac> i have no problem to argue for that
<Jazzva> Volans: If Google was only :)...
<gnomefreak> Volans: it still is
<Jazzva> *the only one
<gnomefreak> aside google searches people have had many issues with thier products
<asac> gnomefreak: yes, but bars are raised. people look closer
<gnomefreak> asac: true but isnt b5 rc1 than release (rough order)
<asac> previously the important thing was "latest" ... now it has to be "latest and most stable" :)
<gnomefreak> maybe next month and half or 2 depending on blockers
<asac> gnomefreak: yes. two month from now it will be forgotten
<asac> but people reading this might perceive this as "not mature" and could a long lasting bad idea
<asac> brand perception
<gnomefreak> most firefox bugs is profile, extentions, addons, but there are a few or more that are code itsself from what ive seen
<gnomefreak> asac: we really could have not made it default since we carry 2.0 with hardy
<asac> gnomefreak: the idea is to not change the default throughout the lifetime
<gnomefreak> but i dont see that big of an issue atm. stop using flash cut ff bugs to 1/4th of what they are
<asac> and ffox 2 would be really hard to support at some point
<asac> upgrading to ffox 3 would also give us bad reputation
<gnomefreak> asac: true thinking on LTS
<gnomefreak> its a catch 22. people are either gonna complain its not default or complain that it is since its not final
<l3on> Hi all :)
<gnomefreak> hi l3on
<gnomefreak> IMHO 2months until final is better than not having it in for 3 years
<gnomefreak> are they planning on releasing xul and ff3 at same time?
<asac> gnomefreak: they don't release xul
<asac> they release it all together in ffox
<asac> we split
<gnomefre3k> something really wrong here
<asac> still sucky network in PA?
<gnomefre3k> 20:19 -NickServ(services@mozilla.org)- Nick gnomefreak isn't registered.
<gnomefre3k> and shitty ns
<gnomefre3k> but yes i have to deal with ISP tomorrow
<asac> gnomefreak: thats on mozilla server :)
<asac> not freenode
<gnomefre3k> oh crap
<Jazzva> If I'm in Mozilla Bugs, will I receive every comment for every bug to which mozilla team is subscribed? Just to know, so I don't subscribe myself for no reason :)
<asac> Jazzva: mozilla-bugs gets mail for bugs to which mozilla-bugs is subscribed
<asac> Jazzva: mozillateam accordingly only to bugs to which mozillteam is subscribed
<asac> but we don't subscribe mozillteam
<Jazzva> hmm... ok
<Jazzva> Thanks :)
<asac> Jazzva: but i am not sure if we get mail for firefox-3.0
<asac> i think we don't
<asac> no idea how things are setup
<asac> i get mail for firefox + thunderbird
<asac> and all bugs to which mozilla-bugs is subscribed
<Jazzva> Ok ... then I'll just subscribe myself to every one... Hope it won't produce too much mail :)
<asac> haha
<asac> it will
<Jazzva> Hope gmail filters are good enough :)
<asac> gnomefreak: can you sort out how to subcribe to get all bugmail for all our packages
<asac> i looked a few days, but couldn't figure ... and i just don't remember
<asac> gnomefreak: do you still remember how this was done?
<asac> 02:23 < asac> gnomefreak: can you sort out how to subcribe to get all bugmail for all our packages
<asac> 02:24 < asac> i looked a few days, but couldn't figure ... and i just don't remember
<asac> 02:24 < asac> gnomefreak: do you still remember how this was done?
<asac> no idea if he got it
<gnomefre4k> i can if i stay around long enough tomorrow
<gnomefre4k> :)
<gnomefre4k> i didnt get it til now
<asac> gnomefreak: not urgent
<asac> i just thought you remembered ;)
<gnomefreak> ok i will look tomorrow but IIRC you have to subscribe from main bug page on each package
<asac> gnomefreak: so jazzva needs to go to firefox-3.0 and subscribe to all bugmail there?
<asac> i think thats possible
<gnomefreak> but being mozilla team you are already subscribed to all mozilla bug mail
<Jazzva> No, not all bugmail :)
<asac> just thought we subscribed mozilla-bugs in such a way
<asac> Jazzva: ?
<gnomefreak> we did
<gnomefreak> i did
<asac> Jazzva: thought thats what you wanted?
<gnomefreak> Jazzva: you are a memeber of team right?
<asac> gnomefreak: so maybe mozilla-bugs is not yet subscribed to firefox-3.0 and xulrunner-1.9?
<Jazzva> asac: I thought that too ... then I realised I'm needing just the one I commented :)
<Jazzva> Umm, right :)
<Jazzva> I am receiving new bug reports, though... :)
<gnomefreak> asac: ff3 it should be i get them xul i dont get iirc so i will fix it
<asac> ok thanks
<gnomefreak> asac: is the packages up to date on the mozilla team LP page?
<asac> gnomefreak: remember that there are still lots of ffox 3 reports going to firefox package because of confusion
<gnomefreak> and are we talking extentions as well?
<asac> so maybe thats what you are seeing
<asac> worth to check i guess
<gnomefreak> asac: ill look into it int he morning and subscribe mozilla-bugs to all our packages
<asac> damn
<gnomefreak> extentions i may need help with them as i saw way too many to remember
 * asac wonders if that is any better for his own bug performance
<Jazzva> asac: Lots of mail coming your way after?
<asac> Jazzva: no idea :) ... my mailbox is always full with unread mails
<asac> thats all that i know
<asac> so i think so
<asac> but my mail setup really sucks in this regards
<Jazzva> Work on it :)
<Jazzva> *thinks*
<gnomefreak> ill look at it right now for a little bit and see if i cant figure an easy way of doing it
<asac> well ... i am sure that i don't have the time to process all New and Incomplete bugs.
<asac> maybe confirmed
<asac> at best only triaged and in progress ones :)
<asac> but thats a dream obviously
<gnomefreak> asac: you come up with greasemonkey scripts for comments and ill do the bug work all day and night ;)
<Jazzva> Subscribing to all bug reports and forwarding it to another folder, hoping I'll find something interesting, or just to keep plain, old bug-browsing?
<asac> gnomefreak: i can give you those python scripts
<gnomefreak> Jazzva: tb and filters :)
<gnomefreak> asac: how do i run them?
<asac> gnomefreak: they are far easier to write and far easier to run
<Jazzva> I don't think I am subscribed now ... only ~10 bug-reports came to my mail today.
<asac> gnomefreak: just chmod a+x <filename>.py
<asac> then ./xyz.py BUGID
<asac> you have to copy your cookies.txt file into the same directory you run them from
<asac> to be authenticated
<asac> and remember to replace at least Alexander with your name in the .py files
<asac> but i can imprve that
<gnomefre2k> oh fuck my ISP
<asac> 02:33 < asac> gnomefreak: just chmod a+x <filename>.py
<asac> 02:33 < asac> then ./xyz.py BUGID
<asac> 02:33 < asac> you have to copy your cookies.txt file into the same directory you run them from
<asac> 02:33 < asac> to be authenticated
<gnomefre2k> asac: yeah i saw that but is that how to run them? ./script bug #
<asac> 02:33 -!- gnomefre2k [n=gnomefre@adsl-221-44-39.rmo.bellsouth.net] has joined #ubuntu-mozillateam
<asac> 02:33 < asac> and remember to replace at least Alexander with your name in the .py files
<asac> 02:34 < asac> but i can imprve that
<asac> 02:34 < gnomefre2k> oh fuck my ISP
<asac> gnomefre2k: that might be different dependeing on what the script should do. the ones i posted all take just the bugnumber as argument
<gnomefre2k> ok i can do that easy
<gnomefre2k> ah ok
<asac> but i could also write something like:
<asac> ./post-bug-generic.py bugid --status=Incomplete --comment="Here comes your comment"
<asac> :)
<asac> or
<asac> ./post-bug-generic.py bugid --status=Incomplete --summary="New summary that is comprehensible" --tag=flash --comment="Here comes the comment"
<gnomefreak> oh no
<gnomefreak> am i here?
<Jazzva> you are
<asac> sounds miserable
<asac> i feel with you gnomefreak :)
<gnomefreak> thanks
 * gnomefreak really gonna lay into them
<gnomefreak> this is bs
<gnomefreak> package name for xul 1.8 is just xulrunner right?
<asac> if any of you need some bug script let me know. i can write it given some time ahead.
<asac> gnomefreak: yes
<asac> xulrunner-1.9, firefox-3.0 is the hot combo
<asac> everything else is just legacy
<gnomefreak> https://edge.launchpad.net/~mozillateam
<asac> yes, thats right
<gnomefreak> ubuntu-php-firefox-human is no longer around right?
<Jazzva> gnomefreak: just for ff2
<Jazzva> php?
<gnomefreak> same with firefox-themes-ubuntu/
<Jazzva> that's what I thought you were asking about
<gnomefreak> https://edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubuntu-php-firefox-human/
<gnomefreak> edgy was last afaik
<gnomefreak> edgy is EOS in a day or 2
<asac>  \o/
<asac> hail on that
<asac> one upload less on firefox security updates
<gnomefreak> i will remove it from page should we keep themes package until ff2 EOS?
<asac> yes
<asac> we have that packagein universe
<asac> however we dont really care ... its the artwork team that should fix it imo
<gnomefreak> k
<asac> otoh havin git in that list doesnt hurt
<gnomefreak> its never been us afaik
<gnomefreak> its always someone else that did it
<asac> yeah
<gnomefreak> git?
<gnomefreak> where do you see git?
<asac> and given that all the scripts in there are writtin in php i wont like to work on it more than absolutely necessary
<gnomefreak> ah
<asac> gnomefreak: bad spacing:
<gnomefreak> kompozer is us or tony?
<asac>  < asac> otoh having it in that ...
<asac> gnomefreak: tony
<gnomefreak> so should i remove it?
<asac> i don't want to put my name on something like that ;) ... ifpossible
<gnomefreak> and LP plugin package
<asac> gnomefreak: well ... he is in mozillateam :)
<gnomefreak> good point
<asac> no idea if thats appropriate
<asac> but i don't mind
<gnomefreak> we never touched it
<asac> he didn't trash our bzr branches ;)
<asac> so that is fine
<asac> (nor did he touch them ever)
<gnomefreak> true
<asac> we should ask him whathis plans are
<gnomefreak> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/firefox-launchpad-plugin/?? keep or trash and should we add liferea
<asac> damn keyboard :)
<gnomefreak> i will when i see him tomorrow
<gnomefreak> or now
<asac> we can add liferea
<asac> wlel
<asac> well
<asac> not sure ... but i worked a bit on it
<asac> taking it and pulling whoever works on it usually into mozillateam is a good plan i guess :)
 * gnomefreak knows how cant remember spelling of his nick 
<gnomefreak> emilo is his first name iirc (spelling is off)
<asac> ah pochu?
<gnomefreak> yeah
<gnomefreak> hes liferea
<gnomefreak> mainly
<asac> right now i remember. he is the one caring most
<gnomefreak> are we adding all those damn extentsions into our packages?
<asac> i think we should create a subteam "mozilla-extensions-dev" or something
<gnomefreak> or leave them with sosa(spelling?)
<asac> and move them there
<asac> we could then add the QA contacts to that project
<gnomefreak> not reallly
<asac> aeh team i mean
<gnomefreak> if we do our page goes to almost noting
<gnomefreak> nothing
<asac> and subscribe it to bugmail of the packages :)
<asac> that way at least someone deals with those bugs
<asac> gnomefreak: ?
<gnomefreak> biofox, enigmail,sage,adblock greasemoneky so on
<gnomefreak> webdev
<asac> gnomefreak: if you add all extensions to mozillateam you will not be able to see the important ones
<gnomefreak> truer
<asac> imo sorting them to a subteam makes sense
<gnomefreak> true
<Volans> asac: I think every QA have subscribed the bug of the extension for which he is the QA contact...
<asac> really?
<asac> Volans: good
<Volans> I have do so... :)
<asac> didn't know that ;)
<asac> thats brave. but i am not really sure that this is the cas
<asac> i don't expect much bugs on extensions
<gnomefreak> ok i will fix this page first i would like to keep enigmail and give new team sage and biofox and freinds
<asac> but someone reading them is probably beneficial
<asac> gnomefreak: yes, enigmail is not firefox. i think that team should get all firefox ones for now
<asac> enigmail extension needs serious cleanup before i can hand it over anywhere
<gnomefreak> all? gnash we keep and flash well dont care much about flash
<asac> dump flash
<gnomefreak> themes and sage and LP can all go
<asac> if anyone cares he should create a flash team
<asac> gnomefreak: for gnash we already have a ~gnash-dev team
<gnomefreak> asac: we should have one but ick
<gnomefreak> we do?
<asac> launchpad has
<gnomefreak> so why is it on this team
<asac> upstream is in it ... as well as me
<asac> gnomefreak: nobody removd it from that page?
<asac> hehe
<gnomefreak> i can
<asac> so dump it
<gnomefreak> just tell me
<gnomefreak> got it
<asac> nspluginwraper can stay for now i guess
<gnomefreak> keep flash until we decide what to do with it since we get bugs anyway :(
<asac> no idea who would be more suitable
<asac> thats ok
<asac> fine
<asac> locales can also stay ... at least those that are on the current page
<gnomefreak> webdev and greasemoneky?
<gnomefreak> locales we keep
<asac> no idea aobut ffox-launchpad-plugin
<gnomefreak> give it away we havent touched it
<asac> maybe to the extensions team
<asac> and search for someone who wants to adopt it ;)
<asac> as QA contact
<Jazzva> greasemonkey :)
<asac> yeah extension as well
<Jazzva> I took it on wiki and subscribed as bug contact
<asac> cool
<Jazzva> (oh, you were talking bout ff-lp-plugin ...  I have some problems with reading tonight, apparently *sighs*)
<gnomefreak> Jazzva: keep up me and asac talk about different things all day long :)
<gnomefreak> ok let s try this
<Jazzva> gnomefreak: It's good to know I'm not the only one :)
<asac> oh sorry :)
<asac> i think its time to bad. if reading is difficult writing comprehensible things is probably not better :)
<asac> see :) s/bad/bed/
<Jazzva> lol
<Volans> lol
<Jazzva> naaah, tomorrow is a day when I can sleep ... No school, no work *yay*
<asac> sounds like fun ;)
<Jazzva> It is :). More simple bugs I can close tonight (the ones with upstream "fix released" :))
<asac> feel free to go ahead and kill all bugs
<asac> :)
<Jazzva> heh :)...
<asac> thats good news. i think i will have sweet dreams ;)
<Jazzva> ;)
<asac> so :) night!
<Jazzva> night...
<asac> cu tomorrow
<Jazzva> see you
<gnomefreak> https://edge.launchpad.net/~mozilla-extensions-dev so fara
<gnomefreak> far
<gnomefreak> not near done
<gnomefreak> it is smoke time though
<gnomefreak> asac: you in mode to email me tonight or tomorrow about the tags wiki (what tags to keep what ones can be dropped and any that we add?
<Jazzva> gnomefreak: asac went to sleep 15 minutes ago...
<Jazzva> welcome back, gnomefre1k ... bash your isp
<gnomefre1k> works in progress but here https://edge.launchpad.net/~mozillateam https://edge.launchpad.net/~mozilla-extensions-dev
<Jazzva> in case you missed: gnomefreak: asac went to sleep 15 minutes ago..
<gnomefre1k> Jazzva: thank you
<gnomefre1k> Jazzva: ill catch him tomorrow
<Jazzva> :)
<gnomefre1k> will get around to a wiki and stuff for it in the next week or so
<Jazzva> the pages look good :)
<gnomefre1k> Jazzva: if you have more extensions that you are aware of please let me know
<gnomefre1k> there are a tn more IIRC you packaged them
<Jazzva> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MozillaTeam/Firefox3Extensions
<Jazzva> I think everything is there
<gnomefre1k> tn = ton
<Jazzva> argh... Can't install FF2 inside chroot, because the server is overloaded *sighs*...
<Jazzva> asac, I marked firefox task in bug 15179 as fixed, because I thought the source pkg is firefox-2 is firefox-2. Now, I can't mark it back as triaged, so I set its state to In progress. Please mark it back to triaged. Sorry for the mess...
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 15179 in firefox "Users should be discouraged from editing temporary files" [Medium,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/15179
<asac> fta: there?
<gnomefreak> testiing connection before i call ISP
<asac> :)
<gnomefreak> asac: did you get the links i left last night?
<asac> gnomefreak: topic?
<gnomefreak> mozilla team and mozilla extensions team
<asac> now scrolling back ;)
<asac> gnomefreak: ok ... cool. can you make me admin as well and then add the mozillateam as a member?
<gnomefreak> https://edge.launchpad.net/~mozilla-extensions-dev https://edge.launchpad.net/~mozillateam
<gnomefreak> i can
<gnomefreak> simple
<asac> i think its reasonable to say that every mozillateam member is also mozilla-extensions-dev permission wise. so just adding the mozillteam should do that
<asac> + me admin as a backup ;)
<gnomefreak> it should
<gnomefreak> one more admin would be good to start should this be jazzav?
<gnomefreak> atleast he is the one that made all those extensions as far as i can tell
<gnomefreak> should i apply for a mailing list for the extensions team?
<asac> debian bug 477747
<ubotu> Debian bug 477747 in icedove "icedove: Linking a trivial program with icedove-xpcom fails" [Serious,Open] http://bugs.debian.org/477747
<asac> gnomefreak: yes. certainly
<asac> gnomefreak: otoh, admins are just needed for administrative purpose
<asac> i am fine if jazzva is admin, but we should ask him first obviosly :)
<gnomefreak> right
<gnomefreak> ok sounds good
<gnomefreak> i addded you seperate from mozillateam to set admin up
<asac> roles come with powers, but also with responsibilities :)
<gnomefreak> yep they do
<gnomefreak> asac: should i apply for a mailing list for team? and i have to set up bug mail with our mozilla-bugs team or seperate one?
<gnomefreak> i think im finding more on this flash + PA no sound in flash
<gnomefreak> seems libflashsupport is needed for sound but as a problem caused by libflashsupport.so causes crashes when used with flash :(
<gnomefreak> see bug #196470 and bug #183943
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 196470 in flashplugin-nonfree "[hardy] flash plugin can't play videos at all then other program is using audio device" [Undecided,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/196470
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 183943 in flashplugin-nonfree "flashplugin-nonfree should include libflashsupport as a dependency" [Medium,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/183943
<gnomefreak> bug 192888 should have the crash fix on it just need testers
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 192888 in pulseaudio "firefox crashes on flash contents when using libflashsupport" [High,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/192888
<fta> hi
<asac> gnomefreak: i dont think we need a mailing list for now. is there a way to reach all members of a team without setting up a mailing list?
<gnomefreak> asac: not sure off hand i will look when im done in email
<gnomefreak> no there isnt unless there was a way added ill ping hobbsee or someone in #launchpad to find out
<gnomefreak> Use of getBoxObjectFor() is deprecated. Try to use element.getBoundingClientRect() if possible.
<gnomefreak> does the above look like a page issue or firefox issue?
<gnomefreak> im thinking page TBH
<gnomefreak> full info is https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/firefox-3.0/+bug/195319
<asac> gnomefreak: the flashsupport crash?
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 195319 in firefox-3.0 "firefox-3.0 crashes on icanhascheezburger.com" [Undecided,Incomplete]
<asac> gnomefreak: thats a libflashsupport issue and is well known
<asac> gnomefreak: (might also be flashplugin-nonfree)
<gnomefreak> flashsupport causeds firefox to crash but now allows you to play  sounds on most peoples pc
<gnomefreak> i think crimsun has a patch he wants tested
<asac> yeah
<asac> thats also a PA issues
<asac> gnomefreak: you don't need to actu on that ... that bug is already well evaluated and just needs more testing
 * gnomefreak goes to think about what to do with flash as a plugin new team or leave it ours (rather not leave as ours) but we get them anyway cause people dont have a clue between browser and flash
<gnomefreak> and smoke
<fta> <asac> fta: there? <= ?
<asac> fta: MOTU thing ... you want me to draft your mail that you can just send to MOTU council?
<fta> oh, yes, please :)
<asac> fta: i asked if its ok to just propose you, but MOTU council preferres a mail from you ... so Id like to do that for oyu to get this finally done
 * gnomefreak gonna hurt someone with this bs
<gnomefreak> compix+firefox
<asac> fta: ok. cool.
<asac> fta: so far feedback is cool and everyone i talked to concurs that you should be at least MOTU
<asac> gnomefreak: i agree that we can keep flash, but we should definitly do what i said yesterday. create one master bug where every flash bug gets duped in until we have a better channel to adobe
<asac> (which hopefully happens in this cycle)
<gnomefreak> who/how can we do that since flash is closed im sure only paid people work on it
 * gnomefreak doesnt know of anyone that has really done anything with dev/bugs for flash that work with Ubuntu
<Laibsch> Hi, with the release of hardy and edgy being eol'd, I am going through a bunch of bug reports (not all of them for mozilla-stuff), asking whether the problem still occurs with the latest software
<Laibsch> I assigns those bugs to myself until I get a response
<Laibsch> If there is a positive response, the bug gets reassigned back to mozilla-team
<asac> Laibsch: you don't need to reassign back
<Laibsch> If there is no response, I close the bug after about aweek
<asac> Laibsch: just unassign
<Laibsch> month!!!
<Laibsch> OK
<asac> Laibsch: maybe ask for the first few bugs on what to do ... sometimes even setting to incomplete is not the right thing to do
<Laibsch> I was more concerned about you guys not getting upset about someone "stealing" your bugs from you
<Laibsch> ;-)
<asac> hey :)
<asac> look at the bug counts. we won't even notice any robbery ;)
<gnomefreak> steal all you want ;)
<Laibsch> I have been doing bug triage for ubuntu and other projects for a long time
<asac> every bug help appreciated.
<gnomefreak> hel;l steal all flash bugs ;)
<Laibsch> My understanding is that in situations like this
<asac> Laibsch: i have a set of scripts that might help you
<asac> http://people.ubuntu.com/~asac/mozillateam/moztools_lp/
<Laibsch> one asks for feedback, marks as incomplete and assigns to oneself
<asac> Laibsch: those are run with BUGID and are good for the most common cases
<asac> they implement a rather aggressive approach to get the bug count down.
<gnomefreak> the one issue i have with that is people forget to unasssign after getting info and the bug goes lost since that user cant/dont want to fix it
<Laibsch> well, for now, I'll leave those scripts to you
<asac> Laibsch: sure. just wanted to be helpful
<asac> :)
<Laibsch> gnomefreak: Don't worry, I do go through https://bugs.launchpad.net/~r0lf/+assignedbugs from time to time
<Laibsch> asac: Sure, I appreciate the offer of improved efficiency
<Laibsch> But I am not trying to get too involved in moz's firehose ;-)
<gnomefreak> Laibsch: thank you , have at them :)
<asac> Laibsch: just do a bunch manually. if you are uncertain about anything feel free to ask
 * Laibsch does take a closer look at the scripts now
<Laibsch> always wanted to learn python better anyways
<asac> Laibsch: if you can identify other cases that would help to have covered in scripts let me know. i can implement or help you implement them
<fta> asac, do you have the draft for the extensions yet ?
<gnomefreak> asac: firefox not responding (buttons go grey) only with compiz running would you say firefox fault or compiz fault? i already explained myself on bug but would like to know if at all what firefox can do about it (im thinking its mem+proc usage by compiz causing this)
<asac> fta: you can be really naggy ;) ... what would be the right title for the wiki page? https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MozillaTeam/Firefox3Extensions/MassMaintenance ?
<asac> or BzrProcedures?
<asac> or AutoTracking?
<Laibsch> asac: how do the scripts work "python $scriptname $bugnumber"?
<Laibsch> or $bugurl?
<Laibsch> or something else entirely?
<asac> Laibsch: yes. you need your firefox cookies.txt in the same directory that you run it
<asac> to be authenticated
<fta> i just wanted to start organizing my thoughts for implementation, so seeing the full picture would help :)
<asac> Laibsch: its like you first suggested ... which doesn't mean that bugnumber needs to be the only parameter for future scripts
<Laibsch> asac: I will create my own scripts (not only for mozilla) based on yours
<Laibsch> Thanks for sharing
<gnomefreak> fta since i have to build a wiki for the extensions-dev team why not use that once i get to it
<asac> Laibsch: its really helpful because launchpad is pretty slow ... you can decide what to do and start the python script, then go ahead with the next bug while that is running and so on
<asac> gnomefreak: where?
<Laibsch> yes, very nice
<Laibsch> thanks
<gnomefreak> fta: just one catch it might be a while before i hit it
<gnomefreak> asac: not yet anywhere
<asac> gnomefreak: ok. ill hook it in beneath the https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MozillaTeam/Firefox3Extensions page
<asac> for now
<gnomefreak> ok
<gnomefreak> i will get to it sometime in next day or 2 i hope
<asac> fta: ok, ill use https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MozillaTeam/Firefox3Extensions/LargeScaleMaintenance for now :)
<fta> ok
<gnomefreak> what is sloppy focus?
<gnomefreak> there are like 5 extentions pages atm the above not being one of them
<gnomefreak> for 3.0
<gnomefreak> we should have kept iceape in Hardy repos
<Laibsch> asac: How do I assign the bug to myself?
<Laibsch> asac: with those scripts?
<gnomefreak> now we have upgrade bugs
<Laibsch> asac: I guess I need to look at "import launchpadbugs.connector as Connector"
<Laibsch> "locate launchpadbugs|grep -i assign" yielded nothing
<Laibsch> well, of course ;-)
<Laibsch> forgot an xargs
<Laibsch> lots of hits all of the sudden
<asac> Laibsch: figured?
<Laibsch> not yet
<Laibsch> still on it
<Laibsch> Where should I look?
<Laibsch> As I said, I am a python illiterate
<Laibsch> although involuntarily
<Laibsch> I'd like to understand it better
<asac> the api used is python-launchpad-bugs
<Laibsch>  /usr/lib/python2.5/site-packages/launchpadbugs/connector.py ?
<asac> i think there are examples eithe rin the package itself or in the wiki
<asac> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BugHelper/Dev/python-launchpad-bugs/Examples
<asac> Laibsch: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BugHelper/Dev/python-launchpad-bugs/Bug
<asac> you just need to set .assignee on the bug to your user id
<gnomefreak> fta: is there a way you can set seamonkey in hardy to fix iceape.gutsy > seamonkey.hardy upgrade failures?
<asac> before committing
<Laibsch> asac: Thanks
<Laibsch> I'll give it a try now ;-)
<gnomefreak> maybe just change cranding and upload them as trasitional package
<gnomefreak> branding
<gnomefreak> bug 221764 is the new bug
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 221764 in displayconfig-gtk "After upgrading to Ubuntu 8.04 Screen does not work properly" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/221764
<Laibsch> asac: http://rafb.net/p/SyS0tU78.html is my attempt at it
<gnomefreak> fta: ignore above iceapoe is in hardy waiting to get dist-upgrade files back to see where issue is caused
<gnomefreak> why do i remeber getting rid of mailnews or atleast stoped it from building bins for it
<Laibsch> asac: Do these scripts work for you right now?
<Laibsch> I am getting internal server errors
<Laibsch> cookies.sqlite instead of cookies.txt?
<gnomefreak> im out for a while i need to do a few things around house.
<Laibsch> yes, it looks like it
<Laibsch> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/firefox/+bug/89387
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 89387 in firefox "[edgy] Firefox Crashed x86_64" [Undecided,Incomplete]
<Laibsch> my first script-driven change to lp!
<Laibsch> yay!
<Jazzva> firefox tasks are for ff2, and firefox-3.0 are for ff3, right?
<asac> Laibsch: rock
<asac> fta: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MozillaTeam/Firefox3Extensions/LargeScaleMaintenance
<asac> written in a hurry ... still working on it
<asac> not even sure if its actually safed yet. browser is still spinning .(
<Laibsch> asac: Great stuff!
<Laibsch> I was always uneasy about unpackaged stuff
<Laibsch> I keep the number as low as possible
<Laibsch> Good luck
<asac> Laibsch: ?
<asac> ah ... you refer to extesions
<asac> yes. its definitly beneificial. at least we have a chance to stability extensions that cause crashes or something
<asac> fta: ignore the stupid stuff on top
<asac> fta: just look for procedures
<asac> fta: "Setting up new extensions
<asac> " ?
<asac> what do you think?
<asac> makes sense to auto do that once the wiki info is complete? or better bootstrap the branch manually once?
<asac> bootstrapping manually could be as simple as hitten the Create branch button in launchpad
<asac> so if the auto thing sees that there is a .upstream branch it would happily start to auto import
<Laibsch> what is mt-needretrace?
<Laibsch> mozilla thunderbird?
<Jazzva> mozillateam :)
<Jazzva> Laibsch: Look at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MozillaTeam/Bugs/Tags ... Not really using them, but some bugs still have those tags
<Laibsch> Aha
<Laibsch> Thanks
<Jazzva> (At least I think we're not using them at the moment)
<Jazzva> No problem :)
<asac> Laibsch: those procedures are more outdated. we try to figure out how to do this better
<Jazzva> asac: Do we assign firefox 3 bugs to firefox-3.0 package?
<Laibsch> A question if I may.  You all probably know about the middle-click-clipboard in Linux.  It used to be that middle-clicking anywhere on a page would take FF to a google query with the clipboard content
 * fta is on the phone
<asac> Jazzva: yes, we set it won't fix for firefox 2 and add firefox-3.0 if its really a firefox-3.0 thing
<Laibsch> That is no longer the case for me for about two years, I guess
<asac> fta: take your time :)
<Laibsch> Is there a setting to get this nifty feature back?
<Laibsch> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/firefox/+bug/111339/comments/3
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 111339 in firefox "Middle-Click does not scroll web site in feisty" [Undecided,Incomplete]
<Jazzva> asac: Ok ... Though I can't do the "Won't fix" :)
<asac> Laibsch: that might just be a coincident
<asac> you can enable the feature by going to about:config
<Laibsch> which is what I did
<Laibsch> searching for "clip" yielded nothing
<Jazzva> asac: Invalid maybe?
<Laibsch> asac: what key am I looking for?
<asac> Laibsch: search for middlemouse
<Laibsch> OK, thanks
<Laibsch> asac: works at least partially now
<Laibsch> When I do the middle-click paste now, it takes me to an URL
<Laibsch> BTW, I changed middlemouse.contentLoadURL from its default of false to true
<Laibsch> I am not being taken to a google page, but instead to www.middle.com
<Laibsch> I guess ﻿middlemouse.contentLoadURL is not what I want
<asac> Laibsch: thats what i ment. the reason you ended up on google was luck :)
 * Laibsch searches some more
<asac> Laibsch: type what you paste in the url and hit return
<Laibsch> asac: It used to be that way all the time
<asac> the behaviour should be similar to what you get now
<Laibsch> yes
<asac> i think there is anothe rsetting that wil lalways make you search google when you enter an invalid url
<Laibsch> just found that out 30 seconds ago
<Laibsch> well, the url is vald
<Laibsch> valid
<Laibsch> I used to be taken to the google page I would get if I had pasted the clipboard to the search box on the top right
<asac> yes, ffox 2 was a bit different in this regards
<asac> because the lcoation bar didn't have the full text search feature
<Jazzva> asac: Sorry for persistent bugging :). Can I use Invalid status instead of Won't fix?
<asac> Jazzva: you cannot set it to wont fix?
<asac> (permission wise?)
<Jazzva> Nope ...
<asac> ok ... triaged neither right?
<Jazzva> Nope...
<asac> Jazzva: maybe tag it for now. ill try to get you those permissions
<asac> invalid will probably trigger new bugs because people get pissed
<Jazzva> Ok ... Just to ask (to be sure that I'm not closing the wrong bugs). This is about firefox being grayed-out when it stops responding for a few seconds, because it's doing something. If this is a bug (which I doubt) it won't be fixed for ff2?
<Laibsch> asac: This feature was unfortunately gone a long time ago.  Since I am with all the experts now I thought I'd ask.
<fta> !info mercurial sid
<ubotu> mercurial (source: mercurial): Scalable distributed version control system. In component main, is optional. Version 1.0-4 (sid), package size 84 kB, installed size 340 kB
<fta> !info mercurial hardy
<ubotu> mercurial (source: mercurial): Scalable distributed version control system. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.9.5-3 (hardy), package size 456 kB, installed size 2264 kB
<Laibsch> Another one I have been trying to find the answer is how to make search engine drop box not permanently change the default.  I want to stick with google and only from time to time use another search option.  When I do, that one becomes the default :-/
<Laibsch> possible to circumvent?
<gnomefreak> Jazzva: bug # on the n0ot responding?
<Jazzva> bug 221586
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 221586 in firefox-3.0 "Firefox 3 Beta 5 -- Brownout" [Undecided,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/221586
<gnomefreak> ty
<gnomefreak> oh that one
<Jazzva> No prob...
<gnomefreak> damn
<gnomefreak> i havent found another like it example only happens with compiz enabled
<Jazzva> gnomefreak: I don't think it's actually a bug ... It might be the flash content on the page that causes firefox to stop responding for a while ... It happens to me also, but I always thought that Flash is evil and causes this.
<gnomefreak> Jazzva: only with compiz?
<gnomefreak> thats what makes me still think its compiz hogging cpu/mem
<Jazzva> gnomefreak: Yes, because compiz has the feature to grey-out the application if it's not responding. It might happen too with compiz disabled, but just not noticing, because it's not greyed-out :)
<gnomefreak> Jazzva: when i did it it was responsive
<gnomefreak> well valgrind/strace should help us pin it down
<asac> fta: added a section for "components & use-cases" to that page now
<gnomefreak> hopfully he will attach them asap
<asac> fta: most likely one script per component wuld be good
<gnomefreak> but just loading those pages doesnt cause anything to happen (he may have slow pc or he is loading other content)
<Jazzva> gnomefreak: Ok... I'll test it with ff2 now. I suppose it will happen there, too. But, again, I think it's the pages with flash content that makes FF stop responding (at least in my expirience)
<gnomefreak> Jazzva: very true but it suprised me that i loaded them fine
<asac> fta: of course forking subprocedures to scripts can be appropriate. but that can be figured while prototyping i guess
<Jazzva> gah... Still can't connect to archives. Still overloaded... *sighs*
<gnomefreak> i was testing flash from you tube yesterday and not one issue
<asac> Laibsch: hmm
<Jazzva> gnomefreak: You sure ff was responsive all the time?
<gnomefreak> noone knows how to use torrents or upgrade
<asac> Laibsch: what you can do is add keyword for search engine (e.g. bmo for bugzilla) ... then you can type
<asac> "bmo your search string" into location bar to use that search engine
<gnomefreak> Jazzva: wouldnt it say not responding in title area?
<Laibsch> Yes, I know about that
<asac> so you won't need to select the search engine at all
<asac> ah ok
<Jazzva> gnomefreak: Could you test them with Flash turned out?
<gnomefreak> as in no flash?
<Laibsch> asac: I am so used to strg + k, though ;-)
<Laibsch> But I guess there is no way, then
<Jazzva> gnomefreak: Yep...
<gnomefreak> Jazzva: ok i see what you are thinking
<Laibsch> I'll keep using google for everything and have the keyword shortcuts for everything else
<gnomefreak> wtf is wrong with firefox
<Laibsch> Essentially I am already doing that for a lot of the recurring things
<gnomefreak> asac: not per page but even same page ff3b5 changes size all the time :(
<asac> gnomefreak: changes size? what do you mean?
<asac> font size?
<gnomefreak> yes
<gnomefreak> dpi settings
<gnomefreak> change that its the font in LP\
<asac> hmm you sure the urls are the same? iirc ffox remember scaling per url
<gnomefreak> just in typing of bug report
<asac> so it might even remember that you zooomed for some bug id ... and not for the other
<gnomefreak> ah maybe
<gnomefreak> cant load youtube without falsh at all
<gnomefreak> ah with right domain you can
<Jazzva> gnomefreak: What do you mean? You can open the page :)... If it's responsive, then it's good, and we can say it's flash plugin
<Jazzva> ah :)
<gnomefreak> tells me to install plugin
<gnomefreak> still responding
<gnomefreak> no issue at all
<Jazzva> hmm... that's good, I suppose :)
<gnomefreak> thats not goods
<Jazzva> At least we know (suppose) it's flash ...
<gnomefreak> maybe
<Jazzva> I'll ask on the bugreport if someone could test that too...
<gnomefreak> forgot to restart ff after moving plugin back wher eit should be
<gnomefreak> i have no issues at all here. good thing to know is does he run them at same time and switching tabs during playback
<gnomefreak> that would be a bug i remember
<gnomefreak> :)
<gnomefreak> i keep changing videos but everything still respoding
<gnomefreak> i dont have compiz enabled though
<Jazzva> Hmm...
<gnomefreak> hit if it doesnt respond with compiz and works fine without its not firefox bug
<Jazzva> Sounds it might not be Flash then...
<gnomefreak> hit =hint
<gnomefreak> nothing we can do about compiz only issues that im aware of, compiz is free source let them fix it ;0
<Jazzva> heh :)
<gnomefreak> but travis doesnt like that
<gnomefreak> and cant give me a good reason to see it as firefox bug
<gnomefreak> but he does that with all compiz/firefox bugs
<gnomefreak> and he is one of the ubuntu maintainers of compiz and friends
<asac> well, compiz is not easy to define as the reason
<asac> firefox does lots of low level X things so there are things where firefox could be more polite
<asac> if you have bugs that travis bounced back let me know
<asac> Ill look then
<gnomefreak> yes i do
<Jazzva> asac: bug 221586 is one
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 221586 in firefox-3.0 "Firefox 3 Beta 5 -- Brownout" [Undecided,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/221586
<gnomefreak> bug 221586
<gnomefreak> thats one off hand
<gnomefreak> but either way without more info cant do shit with bug on either end
<gnomefreak> omg im still here
<gnomefreak> :)
<Jazzva> :)
<gnomefreak> asac: i will even concider both to be at fault but using cpu/mem heavy isnt ffirefox since compiz uses them/hogs them
<asac> gnomefreak: i thinkits a dupe of bug 221842 which is a dupe of 215728
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 221842 in firefox "System suddenly slow down, high load-avg, almost unusable" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/221842
<asac> use the latter as the master as it has the upstream bug
<gnomefreak> asac: we need top psaux output for that though
<asac> gnomefreak: for now pretty much everything that makes firefox unresponsiv ei mostly that bug
<gnomefreak> ok
<gnomefreak> marking it as
<asac> thanks
<asac> master is 215728
<gnomefreak> https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/firefox/+bug/221842 is not master
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 221842 in firefox "System suddenly slow down, high load-avg, almost unusable" [Undecided,New]
<gnomefreak> ah
<gnomefreak> nope
<gnomefreak> hmmmm
<gnomefreak> got it
<gnomefreak> asac: i opened firefox 2 task on the master bug since it is said this happens on ff2
<asac> gnomefreak: no thats not the case. if the guy sees anything similar on ff2 its something different
<asac> gnomefreak: the feature that is broken here is not in ffox2
<gnomefreak> ok not sure who opens ff2 on this bug without any info on it
<gnomefreak> but its all fixed now
<asac> k great
<asac> gnomefreak: we don't need to assign mozilla-bugs anymore imo ... maybe assign only for triaged bugs
<gnomefreak> why?
<asac> incomplete bugs get auto closed if not assigned ... which is a good thing imo
<asac> after 58 days
<gnomefreak> ah ok
<asac> as long as we get the email its fine to have them unassigned imo
<asac> only triaged or really good confirmed bugs need an assignment
<gnomefreak> added master to the title of bug so we know
<fta> tb3 alpha 1 is in code freeze
<gnomefreak> yay
<gnomefreak> is it worth a crap yet?
<fta> http://ccgi.standard8.plus.com/blog/archives/10
<asac> gnomefreak: fta has it in the archive ... I am sure we do not yet want this in the archive yet.
<asac> but maybe we want to provide previews after alpha3 or something
<fta> well, i've packaged it already, but it's not very different from tb2 (yet), except it's based on 1.9.
<gnomefreak> can we have it use its own profile by chance? so we can use it and tb2 side by side?
<fta> yet, it's not ready for xul sdk
<asac> gnomefreak: yes, i think when we decide to push this to real archives we sould do the same we did for ffox 3 when it was in alpha
<asac> but not before we know that its done.
<asac> (not sure if i contradict anything i said before) :)
<fta> i've not done that just yet, but it's easy
<gnomefreak> we cant test it and have a safe tb2 before upload than
<fta> i've done that for firefox 4 and xul 2 :)
<asac> yeah ;)
<gnomefreak> if tb3 screws up than tb2 will be as well on next start of tb2
<asac> right
<asac> we should not use same profile if we ship this initially to the masses as a preview
<gnomefreak> if its in ppa its in the masses
<gnomefreak> or is it just fta ppa
<gnomefreak> asac: bug 221842 dup of bug 215728 ?
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 221842 in firefox "System suddenly slow down, high load-avg, almost unusable (dup-of: 215728)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/221842
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 215728 in firefox-3.0 "[MASTER] High CPU Consumption" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/215728
<l3on> Hi all.. I've some problem with function "Open with...", Everytime I choose it I have to chosse the application too... I haven't installed ubuntu-dektop meta-pkg, but if I do it everything coming right...
<Jazzva> gnomefreak: I think that's right... <asac> gnomefreak: i thinkits a dupe of bug 221842 which is a dupe of 215728
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 221842 in firefox "System suddenly slow down, high load-avg, almost unusable (dup-of: 215728)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/221842
<l3on> is there some package to install?
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 215728 in firefox-3.0 "[MASTER] High CPU Consumption" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/215728
<gnomefreak> l3on: try firefox-gnome-support package
<gnomefreak> sweet it seems clicking make as a dup filed in the dup for me since it was last one :)
<l3on> gnomefreak: E: The package firefox-3.0-gnome-support candidates they did not install
<gnomefreak> l3on: HArdy?
<l3on> yep
<gnomefreak> than install the app i said leave -3.0 off
<gnomefreak> shoudl be atleast but let me chcek
<l3on> E: firefox-gnome-support not found
<gnomefreak> gnomefreak@Hardy:~$ policy firefox-3.0-gnome-support
<gnomefreak> firefox-3.0-gnome-support: Installed: 3.0~b5+nobinonly-0ubuntu3
<gnomefreak> it is -3.0
<gnomefreak> what was the cause of it not installing?
<gnomefreak> any other errors?
<l3on> The package firefox-3.0-gnome-support not available versions, but is appointed by another
<l3on> package. This means that the package is missing, has become obsolete
<l3on> or is available only within another source
<gnomefreak> please run sudo apt-get -f install let me know what it wants to do before agreeing to do it
<gnomefreak> l3on: might also want to install xulrunner-1.9-gnome-support
<l3on> apt-get install -f going right
<gnomefreak> what is it doing?
<asac> l3on: install firefox-gnome-support
<l3on> 0 updated, 0 installed, 0 to remove and 0 not updated
<asac> otherwise you might not be properly upgraded to firefox 4
<l3on> asac: it seems to not exist
<asac> it surely does
<asac> just firefox-3.0-gnome-support doesn't
<asac> but firefox-gnome-support does
<gnomefre1k> damnit
<asac> l3on: you sure you are running hardy?
<asac> l3on: http://paste.ubuntu.com/8050/
<Volans> l3on: try to re-update the package files anc check to have both main and universe
<asac> yeah, but its even in main
<l3on> Volans: right! going fine now!... damn... I've repo down, just apt-get updating solves problem -.-
<asac> its even on CD
<gnomefreak> he didnt finish upgrade im betting
<asac> ok all fine then ;)
<asac> :-P
<gnomefreak> since no updates in hardy last few days he was in between dists
<gnomefreak> i havent looked today but isnt archive still closed
<asac> yes
<asac> i think the big copy is still going on
<Volans> many people ask our forums for problems retriving packages
<asac> strange
<gnomefreak> Volans: most of it apt-get install -f will fix it
<gnomefreak> but make sure that you read it.
<l3on> Yep! "Open with" works fine now! tnx :)
<gnomefreak> im betting its upgrade gutsy > hardy  i havent attempted yet but will if i have to
<Volans> yes I know, but for newbies a failed update or update download is an alarm ring and they go immediatly to forum for asking... :)
<gnomefreak> Volans: are they using only official packages ;)
 * gnomefreak loves update bugs
<asac> Jazzva: https://edge.launchpad.net/~mozilla-extensions-dev/+members ... wanna be admin and ask the current QA contacts if they would mind to join that team
<asac> ?
<asac> and if they do add them?
<Volans> asac: QA of the FF3 extension page?
<Jazzva> asac: Umm, ok :).
<gnomefreak> let me know ill add you when i get back from smoke
<gnomefreak> or asac can eve
<gnomefreak> even\
<asac> gnomefreak: i can't
<asac> only owners can add admins :)
<gnomefreak> oh ok i will
<gnomefreak> ok ill do it now
<asac> gnomefreak: you could also demote bluekuja in mozillateam imo ... i didn't receive any response on ping.
<Jazzva> No need to hurry :)
<gnomefreak> jazzva can i have link to Lp page
<Jazzva> https://launchpad.net/~jazzva
<gnomefreak> thats not good
<Jazzva> Huh?
<asac> !seen
<ubotu> The seen function has not been operational for a long time.  Use /msg seenserv seen nickname instead.
<asac> 17:00 [freenode] -SeenServ(SeenServ@services.)- I haven't seen bluekuja recently
<asac> no idea what that means ;)
<gnomefreak> its not letting me add jazzva
<asac> he?
<Volans> too long that he don't login
<gnomefreak> it doesnt give anything in choose either
<gnomefreak> Jazzva: please apply to team and ill fix it that way
<Jazzva> Any way to run both firefox3 and 2 at the same time? I would do it from chroot, but can't install ff2 inside, because servers are overloaded for me...
<asac> gnomefreak: you could add me?
<Jazzva> gnomefreak: Ok
<asac> Jazzva: not that easy
<Volans> asac: I can try to find information about bluekuja, he is in my community
<asac> Jazzva: you surely want different profile paths
<gnomefreak> asac: i know but his name maybe using his real name but lets see what happens
<asac> Jazzva: i'd suggest that you create a second unix user and start from there
<gnomefreak> i have to rebuild my chroots
<Jazzva> gnomefreak: I'm an indirect member, via mozilla team
<asac> gnomefreak: just add nick "jazzva"
<gnomefreak> damnit
<asac> Jazzva: i am as well
<gnomefreak> asac: cant
<asac> gnomefreak: worked for me
<gnomefreak> hence the issue
<asac> gnomefreak: now make him an admin
<Jazzva> And I forgot to say I can't apply ... no option for that
<gnomefreak> asac: you used sasa?
<asac> gnomefreak: no ... i just used "jazzva"
<asac>  :)
<gnomefreak> jazzva wasnt working here
<asac> strange .... promotion should work now
<asac> (i hope)
<Jazzva> umm, it's ok
<asac> yep
<gnomefreak> your admin
<asac> fine
<Jazzva> Yay :)
<Jazzva> Now to figure how to run ff2 from the same account (if it's possible)... :)
<gnomefreak> listes of all new extensions would be good to have handy so i can add them to that LP page
<Jazzva> http://wiki.ubuntu.com/MozillaTeam/Firefox3Extensions ... There's the list :)
<Volans> Jazzva: you want to run FF2 and FF3 at the same time?
<Jazzva> gnomefreak: Just skip the ones which are marked as "no" in the repo column
<fta> asac, what was the problem with giving the admin rights on mt already ? I don't remember.
<Jazzva> Volans: Yes...
<Volans> Jazzva: I0m on Gutsy with FF2 default, I run FF3 using this alias: alias firefox3='firefox3 -a firefox3 -P Test3 &'
<l3on> Nice, try it: installing firebug from getfirebug.com doesn't work propertly... install firebug from repo works fine! Fantastic! :D
<Volans> in /etc/bash.bashrc
<asac> debian bug 476045
<ubotu> Debian bug 476045 in iceowl "iceowl: FTBFS: checking whether the C++ compiler (g++-4.2  ) works... no" [Serious,Open] http://bugs.debian.org/476045
<Jazzva> Volans: Thanks :)... I'll try that :)
<Volans> the trick is to use -a to tell to FF another name to the engine
<Volans> you can adapt it to do the viceversa on hardy
<jtv> asac: ping :)
<Jazzva> Right :)
<gnomefreak> asac any plans for devs to include e17 in hardy+1
<Volans> gnomefreak: I'm one of the QA of the FF3extension wiki page... I have to do something with this new LP team?
<fta> http://blog.kagou.fr/post/2008/04/25/Un-T-shirt-special-Ubuntu-Hardy
<asac> gnomefreak: what is e17?
<gnomefreak> Volans: ill add you
<gnomefreak> enlightenment
<Volans> ok thanks :)
<gnomefreak> 17
<asac> gnomefreak: no idea ;)
<gnomefreak> Volans: you have 2 LP pages?
<asac> enlightment was always something i perceived as bogus :)
<gnomefreak> Lp ids
<Volans> no only one: ~volans
<gnomefreak> volans and volans-wang?
<Volans> no the -wang is not mine :)
<asac> Volans: if you could figure whats going on with bluekuja i would appreciate it much. i hope all is fine with him.
<gnomefreak> got it
<gnomefreak> you have ben added
<gnomefreak> hes gone too?
<Volans> asac: ok, I tell in our dev chan hoping for some news
<asac> gnomefreak: not sure when ... but i haven't seen him for quite some time
<gnomefreak> Volans: extentsions dev channel?
<asac> longer thanin previous periods where he was absent
 * gnomefreak goes away for a few months and everyone leaves :(
<Volans> no gnomefreak #ubuntu-it-dev - the italian one
<asac> gnomefreak: well freddy and alex were never here for real for most of last year.
<Volans> for bluekuja
<gnomefreak> ok maybe make a channel for extentions-dev?
<gnomefreak> asac true that was school afaik
<asac> gnomefreak: most painful loss for us is definitly hjmf who hoped tof find some time this year again, but couldn't
<gnomefreak> or should we use this channel for extensions
<gnomefreak> hjmf gone too?
<asac> but he was here on new years eve and did some bug work then. so i think he might return if he finds time again
<gnomefreak> good
<asac> gnomefreak: yes, he left with prenotice though
<gnomefreak> should i deactivate freddya nd alex?
<asac> gnomefreak: i think so yes.
<gnomefreak> k
<asac> gnomefreak: maybe send them a mail asking if they still mind
<gnomefreak> ok what about jen is she around?
<asac> gnomefreak: she is in and out
<asac> joining the channel from time to time still
<gnomefreak> ok
<asac> gnomefreak: i don't mind keeping inactive people in the team if they never abused their branch powers
<asac> so its not high prio to kick them out :)
<gnomefreak> true maybe ill leave it for now
<fta> asac, boom, crash in libflashplayer, despite no flashsupport, and the pa patch
<gnomefreak> i see freddy on jabber at times still
<gnomefreak> fta: with the newest patch?
<gnomefreak> fta: take libflashsupport.so away and you shoulnt crash
<asac> hmmm heron shirt is out of stock already?
<asac> what a shame
<fta> "despite no flashsupport"
<jeroen-> fyi: Bug #221760
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 221760 in firefox-3.0 "Firefox working on hard disk for 5 Minutes after start." [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/221760
<gnomefreak> fta: did it work fine without pa patch?
<gnomefreak> jeroen-: what is it about that bug?
<jeroen-> read it
<jeroen-> it's very strange
<jeroen-> now it is working normal again
<gnomefreak> jeroen-: it looks like dup of the other bug
<fta> within gdb, it crashes 100%. without gdb, it freezes 100%, both on the tee shirt URL from above
<asac> jeroen-: thats a dupe of bug 215728
<gnomefreak> if its working now dont worry about it
<asac> jtv: pong
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 215728 in firefox-3.0 "[MASTER] High CPU Consumption" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/215728
<gnomefreak> marking it as such
<gnomefreak> done
<jeroen-> ah ok, I didn't found that one
<jtv> asac: I'm looking at the "external entities" problem in DTD files in XPI.
<asac> try remove your urlclassifier.sqlite file from proiile
<asac> jeroen-: ^^
<gnomefreak> asac is bug 110049 been fixed?
<jtv> asac: this is confusing... you're talking to two Jeroens at the same time.
<jeroen-> asac: yes I try
<asac> jtv: you found a real-life use case?
<asac> jtv: yeah :) ... for me too ;)
<jtv> asac: the Firefox template for starters!
<gnomefreak> bug 110049
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 110049 in firefox "Firefox needs a better clue file" [Undecided,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/110049
<gnomefreak> asac: ^^
<asac> jtv: url?
<jtv> asac: it was this sort of thing, right?  <!ENTITY % platformDTD SYSTEM "chrome://browser/locale/help/platformStrings.dtd" >
<asac> gnomefreak: that can be closed i guess ... but ask freddy
<asac> jtv: yes right. i did this now in processor by copying those lines to the target files
<asac> jtv: what info do you need?
<Jazzva> Volans: It worked. Thanks a lot :D
<gnomefreak> closed with comment for him to email me if still working on it
<asac> jtv: my suggestion was that it would be exported as a special entity with key "% platformDTD SYSTEM"
<jtv> asac: for now I'm just trying to see if we have a problem on import.
<asac> jtv: and the po2xpi tranformer can recognize that and append a %platformDTD; accordingly
<jtv> asac: the cases I see are all using chrome:// paths.
<asac> jtv: so far the import ignores that
<asac> jtv: no idea if your new import chokes though
<asac> jtv: right. you must not try to interpret those
<jtv> asac: oh, there are other ones I should interpret?  This is the sort of thing I'm hoping to find out.
<Volans> Jazzva: don't mention it :)
<asac> jtv: the urls need to be included in the same way in the .dtd produced
<Jazzva> Volans: Well, it will save a lot of time switching between FF2 and 3 :).
<Jazzva> *save me
<asac> jtv: i mean ... "don't try to rsolve them during import"
<Volans> also for me... :) I have also the FF1.5, every with a different profile for avoiding extension problems
<asac> jtv: we could resolve them if you want
<gnomefreak> anyone know the do-update command for gutsy > hardy upgrade?
<jtv> asac: that is at least partial good news.
<jtv> asac: I thought maybe I had to open the files they referred to, as well.
<Jazzva> Volans: Right ... FF2 is using a clean profile now :).
<asac> jtv: well. this is a again a generalization that might strike us
<Volans> I have do this lot of time ago for site-testing purposes ;)
<asac> jtv: but so far it worked well to just include the same expressions in the translated .dtd files as they are usually used to refer to other locale files
<jtv> asac: so for now, just copy those.  Got it.
<asac> jtv: right. will you use the transformer we wrote ?
<asac> to export .xpi files?
<jtv> asac: I'd definitely want to look at it and probably "borrow" at least parts of it.  :-)
<asac> if possible use it as it works fine now
<jtv> asac: any idea how you want those external entities represented in the XPIPO file?
<jtv> Comments?
<asac> jtv: as i suggested ... parse them as you would parse normal entities for now
<asac> but the key is then special: "% xyz SYSTEM" ... with value "chrome://"
<asac> as one option
<jtv> asac: how would you want them represented in the XPIPO file?  As comments?
<asac> jtv: at best like everything else ... but with the special key above ... and the value being the chrome://XXX url
<jtv> asac: I see... hadn't occurred to me, but may work.
<asac> our parser can deal with that automatically .. only thin i would need to add would be the addition of the &XXX; after that line
<jtv> asac: internally they would come into our parser as very different objects, but we can output them as if they were regular entities.
<asac> let me think ;)
<asac> and look
<asac> jtv: it would be beneficial if they would be at the same position as in the input file
<asac> jtv: e.g. the normal entities you export are exactly in the same order as imported
<asac> thats why i thought that representing them as normal entities would make most sense
<jtv> asac: I think that's doable.  TBH this DTD parser is all black magic to me.
<asac> ;)
<asac> jtv: reason why we need the right order is that those includes could overload other entities afaict
<asac> so if order is not honoured there might be divergence
<asac> jtv: i really think we should use the special key entity approach
<asac> jtv: that makes most sense parser wise
<asac> jtv: if its hard for you, feel free to suggests something else as i would have to extend the parser we have anyway then
<jtv> asac: it's not really hard, but ugly in one way.  It means we get weird messages, that the UI would then have to hide etc.
<asac> jtv: yeah. but if you don't keep the messages this might also make order more difficult
<gnomefreak> Jazzva: do you have those alias' handy i cant scroll up far enough
<asac> jtv: if you want to go for a clean solution and can keep the order then i am fine with everything
<gnomefreak> Jazzva: thanks for hte list
<Jazzva> gnomefreak: alias firefox-2='firefox-2 -a firefox-2 -P Test &'
<jtv> asac: comments probably won't work, because they'd have to be before a regular message.
<Jazzva> that's what I'm using for ff2, and create Test profile :)
<gnomefreak> Jazzva: thanks ill try it
<Jazzva> no problem :)
<asac> jtv: i really think that at least the initial line -  #: path/to/file.dtd(% Name SYSTEM)  makes sense
<asac> jtv: if you push the chrome:// uri in the msgstr or somehow differnt doesn't matter much
<Volans> gnomefreak: obviously you have to restart the terminal ;)
<Volans> I forgot to mention it before
<gnomefreak> Volans: yeah i have tols of alias'
<jtv> asac: let me think about that...
<gnomefreak> tons
<asac> jtv: only thing i need is order + where to add them (e.g. path) + what to add (e.g. either entity name or both lines copied completely)
<asac> jtv: yeah. ill think about it too
<asac> but what i need is what i wrote two lines above :)
<jtv> asac: arnnyh.  Things get bad when you consider the relationship between messages in the "template" (en-US) and messages in translations.
<gnomefreak> Volans: did you have to manully make new profile?
<Volans> I have do that with the other ff, the default one, yes
<jtv> asac: are there any solid rules like "if translation X uses an external entity, translation Y must do the same?"
<Volans> or launch it with the -ProfileManager option
<gnomefreak> isnt that what the -P does?
<Volans> the -P tell FF to use that profile, -ProfileManager is to manage (create, delete) profiles
<gnomefreak> it fails to use the derfault profile because its in use
<asac> jtv: thats best practice. you could also resolve them before you parse, but that would certainly duplicate entities
<gnomefreak> or can i not run them together
<asac> jtv: thats what i say it would be a generalization. but if you look at the en-US dtd files there is a comment that says "translators must incude this line"
<Volans> gnomefreak: in the opened FF create a new profile
<Volans> I don't remember if you have to restart it
<asac> jtv: so if you want to create .xpis that can be resubmitted upstream its obligatory to do this
<gnomefreak> ok
<Volans> with the -ProfileManager option or you can do that from the running FF, I have FF2 with default
<Volans> maybe in hardy +ff3 is slightly different
<jtv> asac: I see.  I'll need some time to think about where to put them, schema-wise...
<asac> right
<gnomefreak> Volans: thanks it worked
<Volans> good :)
<gnomefreak> asac: should i have moved ubufox to extensions team?
<Jazzva> whom should we bug for locale start pages?
<gnomefreak> ok i got more added to extensions team will finish later today im gonna go food shopping and upgrade gutsy to hardy
<jtv> asac: https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/rosetta/+bug/221988
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 221988 in rosetta "Preserve XPI external entities" [Undecided,New]
<jtv> asac: does that describe it well enough?
<gnomefreak> Jazzva: https://edge.launchpad.net/~mozilla-extensions-dev should be all that have QA contacts
<asac> jtv: that line is also accompanied by a dereference statement like %entityName;
<asac> not sure if that should be in there
<Jazzva> gnomefreak: Great :)... I'll send the e-mail to QA contacts later. Just a little more bug-browsing :)
<gnomefreak> k :)
<Jazzva> Is it a bug hug day today?
<jtv> asac: oh, that's not essential?
<jtv> asac: or are you saying that something should be added?
<gnomefreak> crap i think ther eis more
<Jazzva> gnomefreak: I'll recheck later, if you want :)...
<gnomefreak> ok please do
<Jazzva> gnomefreak: Sure thing. Will edit if something is missed.
<Jazzva> *missing
<asac> jtv: i updated the summary ... maybe look
<gnomefreak> hmmmmmm seems that the ones under work in firefox 3 already they dont list ubuntu pages so im guessing they were not packaged for some reason
<jtv> asac: thanks!  Hadn't noticed those lines because I was grepping.
<Jazzva> Look under the repo column, it mentions if it's in the repo or not.
<Jazzva> Better Gmail 2 works in FF3, but I still haven't packaged it...
<Jazzva> (for example)
<gnomefreak> yeah but still doesnt list Lp link for most
<Volans> gnomefreak: I have added the LP links to source package hoping this was usefully, I have do a search in LP for every package... the empty ones is because I don't have found nothing
<Volans> but maybe is my fault
<gnomefreak> when i get time if not updated ill look for them but once its packaged the link hits you in face :)
<Jazzva> Hmm, all that are in the repo (at least marked as such) have a LP link.
<gnomefreak> i dont have it open atm but if you look under already packaged or already works in ff3 they have upstream links
<Jazzva> gnomefreak: Ah... there are some obsolete lists, which were used to make the first few lists on that page. Were you thinking of those? Only first 5 are relevant atm.
<Volans> gnomefreak: what I was telling (sorry for my english) is that I have added the upstream links for all the extensions of the first table that I have found in LP searching the package name
<Jazzva> asac: Whom should we bug about locale start pages? What package?
<gnomefreak> ok working on upgrade once i get it running im gone for a while
<gnomefreak> Some third party entries in your sources.list were disabled. You can re-enable them after the upgrade with the 'software-properties' tool or your package manager.
<gnomefreak> that is sweet :)
<Jazzva> dunno if I have re-enabled mine :). I hope I did.
<asac> Jazzva: you mean the online page? or the local one?
<Jazzva> asac: the local one. see bug 216254
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 216254 in firefox "[hardy] Firefox shows wrong welcome message in Italian installation" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/216254
<Volans> Jazzva: I think is a mistyping between it (italian) and lt (Lituanian)
<Jazzva> Volans: Looks like that ... I'm just wondering which package should we assign it to :)...
<Volans> but is a quite old bug, is always open and in the installation of italian locale the FF start page is really in lituanian
<Volans> ?
<Jazzva> Volans: This one was opened on 12.04... it should be a really simple fix
<Volans> yes I think so
<asac> Jazzva: mdke is one of the maintainers of the ubuntu-docs package which ships this content
<Jazzva> Ok, I'll talk to him when he comes back :)
<gnomefreak> ok its going im gone for a while
<Jazzva> Have fun, gnomefreak :)
<asac> ok off for a while
<Jazzva> People are using the Help -> Report a problem feature for reporting problems outside Firefox. Just noticed a bug about menu.lst filed against firefox. Funny ...
<Volans> Jazzva: I have two friend that have just updated, the FF start page is correct: in italian
<Volans> not lituanian as the bug say
<Jazzva> Volans, ok. Waiting for the reporter's answer :)
<fta> asac, i've posted my comments on the wiki
<fta> Jazzva, ^^
<Jazzva> Ok...
<Jazzva> What's the opinion on bug 217606? Not a real bug in my opinion.
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 217606 in firefox-3.0 "Firefox 3 SSL warning page is slightly cryptic" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/217606
<Volans> Jazzva: IMHO the two distinct thing are: the text of the message and/or the fact that FF do not go to the previus page but go to the homepage
<Jazzva> Volans: The "Get me out of here" is still present?
<Volans> I don't have a full updated hardy, sorry
<Volans> (until now)
<Jazzva> Volans: No problem :)
<Volans> the fact that FF go to the homepage is strange for me... maybe was a debugging link?
<Jazzva> Volans: I don't have that option. Just to add an exception, or to go back, by clicking the "Back" button... It's the fta's 3.0pre, so it will be imported to archive and then fixed :).
<Volans> Jazzva: I see the bug... in FF3 on Gutsy manually installed in /opt/
<Volans> Mozilla/5.0 (X11; U; Linux i686 (x86_64); en-US; rv:1.9pre) Gecko/2008042504 Minefield/3.0pre
<Volans> get out of there go to http://www.mozilla.org/projects/minefield/ page
<Volans> I see the button only if I click on Or you can add an exception…
<Volans> and the showSecuritySection() JS function is executed
<Jazzva> Strange... :)
<Volans> FF3 just updated to nightly build
<Volans> from the auto update of FF itself
<Jazzva> I can't see it here (using: Mozilla/5.0 (X11; U; Linux i686; en-US; rv:1.9pre) Gecko/2008042123 Firefox/3.0pre), you can in newer version, and it is also in older version.
<Volans> ahahah very strange, you have the only one in which was corrected?
<Jazzva> Scared to update it now :)
<Volans> if you want I can make a screenshot for you
<Jazzva> I don't think there's a need ... I think I remember the screen :)
<Volans> eating time for me, come back later... bye bye
<Jazzva> fta, asac: Added few comments to LargeScaleMaintenance.
<Jazzva> oops... didn't break the line.
<Jazzva> It's ok now...
<asac> fta: Jazzva: thanks for the comments
<asac> those are indeed the questions that we need to sort out
<Jazzva> Yeah... I'm confused with branches too...
<asac> fta: for the initial phase i think that upstream means an AMO release. i think there is too much uncertaintly how to figure when a release happened if we import from cvs
<asac> as most do not even set a tag
<fta> but from experience, AMO was very late for beta releases..
<asac> yes, but that should settle once ffox is final
<Jazzva> is version bumping relevant?
<asac> no sure if we could manually overrule autoimport in case we temporarily need a cvs snapstho
<Jazzva> Can we do that in script, or should it be left to maintainers?
<asac> Jazzva: upstream version can be bumped by script i guess
<Jazzva> another question now is "is that safe?", but i suppose it's not relevant, since someone will test it :)
<asac> safe? to bump upsream version? imo the whole idea of auto import is to auto bump upstream version
<Jazzva> ok
<asac> the idea is that .upstream is auto rolling ... staging too. and after review we manually push from staging to release branches
<asac> fta: Jazzva: imo .upstream has to be maintained in a senior area as well. or at least auto-synched to a safe area
<asac> if upstream branch is gone ... everything is lost :/
<asac> same goes for .ubuntu branches of course
<asac> so would "junior" developers maintain improve branches by editing .staging? or do we need another layer?
<asac> ok i am off for a few more hours ... cocktail night.
<asac> will be back for sure later
<asac> cu!!
<Jazzva> fta, this might be for you bug 220325, if you were working on firefox.desktop file :)
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 220325 in firefox "[Hardy] Firefox is not present in "Network" section of the menu in Kubuntu" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/220325
<fta> hm, /usr/share/applications/firefox.desktop  is from ff2, not ff3
<Jazzva> fta: I have firefox.desktop and firefox-2.desktop
<fta> oh, right
<Jazzva> /usr/bin/firefox -> firefox-3.0
<fta> fta@ix:~ $ grep Categories /usr/share/applications/firefo*desktop
<fta> /usr/share/applications/firefox-4.0.desktop:Categories=Application;Network;
<fta> /usr/share/applications/firefox.desktop:Categories=GTK;Network;
<fta> /usr/share/applications/firefox-minefield.desktop:Categories=Application;Network;
<fta> strange that only ff3 is wrong
<fta> i'll fix it
<Jazzva> Ok :)
<Jazzva> Thanks :)
<fta> ix:~/bzr/firefox-3.0.head/debian$ grep Categories *desktop
<fta> firefox-3.0-final.desktop:Categories=GTK;Network;
<fta> firefox-3.0-granparadiso.desktop:Categories=Application;Network;
<fta> firefox-3.0-minefield.desktop:Categories=Application;Network;
<fta> that's why :)
<Jazzva> heh :)
<mdke> Jazzva: what can I do for you?
<Jazzva> mdke: Volans reported it was solved after the last update. Someone reported that firefox opened index-lt instead of index-it ubuntu start page.
<Jazzva> I suppose it's ok now, waiting for the reporter's comment
<Jazzva> It is bug 216254
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 216254 in firefox "[hardy] Firefox shows wrong welcome message in Italian installation" [Undecided,Invalid] https://launchpad.net/bugs/216254
<mdke> Jazzva: I don't think that's ever been true. Before the last ubuntu-docs upload, using Italian resulted in an English start page; now it's working properly. I've commented on the bug
<Jazzva> mdke: Ok, thanks :)
<mdke> maybe the reporter had something strange about his firefox configuration, falling back to lithuanian
<Jazzva> Well, it's good it's done :)
<mdke> yes
<fta> http://standblog.org/blog/post/2008/04/25/Firefox-progress-in-Europe
<Jazzva> Hmm .. seems like it will break 50% soon :)
<Jazzva> at least in some countries
<[reed]> hey, I didn't notice campd joining here ;)
<fta> it's becoming a moz nest here ;)
<fta> http://www.osnews.com/story/19675
<fta> asac, Jazzva: http://brainstorm.ubuntu.com/idea/7587/
<Jazzva> Heh ... :)
<Jazzva> dinner and movie time, see you in two hours or so.
<Volans> Jazzva: just for curiosity, you have see the previous bug after the update of FF3?
<Jazzva> Volans: The "get me out of here" vs "add an exception" bug?
<Volans> yes
<Jazzva> I have seen it before, I don't see it now. I'll update the software, as soon as the archives are not overloaded :)
<Volans> ok, if you think that I can in someway help you, free to tell me ;)
<Jazzva> Volans, you have received a mail about moz-ext-dev team. Feel free to ignore it, since you're already a member...
<Volans> ok, I've read it just now
<Jazzva> Volans: Sure ... Feel free to join the bug report :).
<Volans> to that bug or some metabug that cover all the FF bugs?
<Jazzva> Well, I haven't seen a dupe of it ... if you have any ideas about this bug, just comment/work on it/... :)
<Jazzva> gnomefreak: Reviewed the extensions lp page. I have sorted them alphabetically and replaced mozilla-firefox-adblock with adblock-plus, since m-f-a is a transitional pkg to a-p.
<Jazzva> I think everything is there...
<gnomefreak> ah ok
<gnomefreak> thanks
<Jazzva> no problem
<gnomefreak> upgrade gutsy > harddy grub is borked
<gnomefreak> not good
<gnomefreak> titleUbuntu 7.10, kernel 2.6.22-14-386 (on /dev/sda1)
<gnomefreak> never updated grub or never installed
<Jazzva> sounds bad
<gnomefreak> let me boot to it and play a bit with it
<Volans> asac: there?
<gnomefreak> asac you still up?
<Jazzva> Maybe he's drunk :P
<Jazzva> (he went off for cocktails)
<gnomefreak> damn :(
<gnomefreak> i need his expertness
<gnomefreak> thanks
<Jazzva> He said he'll be back...
<gnomefreak> anyone else know if you can look at real time connection info from term?
<Volans> netstat?
<gnomefreak> its not real time its just prints
<Volans> ngrep
<gnomefreak> i want to see when the packets are going wrong
<Volans> ;)
<gnomefreak> ill install it and find out
<gnomefreak> thanks
<Volans> ngrep is no so simple, but if you use ngrep from root ans some filters I think you can reach that
<Volans> but nothing you can do with tamper data FF extension gnomefreak?
<gnomefreak> ok ill play with it :)
<gnomefreak> not that i know of
<gnomefreak> load auto_sev_bleh
<gnomefreak> damn
<gnomefreak> forgot the / and the .pl
<gnomefreak> not here am i?
<Volans> yes you are here :)
<gnomefreak> hmmmmm
<gnomefreak> not good
<gnomefreak> After this operation, 262kB of additional disk space will be used.
<gnomefreak> Do you want to continue [Y/n]? y
<gnomefreak> 0% [Connecting to archive.ubuntu.com (91.189.92.3)]
<Jazzva> archives overload
<gnomefreak> most likely
<Jazzva> have been expiriencing all day and last night *sighs*
<Volans> try to change in sources.list the domain
<Volans> with other countries, also in synaptic
<Jazzva> I was too lazy to do that :)...
<gnomefreak> i did but of course only gb uk and none
<gnomefreak> Jazzva: sed is yuour friend
<Volans> why only those?
<gnomefreak> your*
<Jazzva> gnomefreak: Right :)...
<gnomefreak> Volans: i live in us and us ones suck atleast have for a few years
<Jazzva> done :)
<Volans> you can try also other countries, IIRC all the mirrors have all the languages
<Jazzva> I'm using fr now :)
<Jazzva> works
<Jazzva> damn it... not working
<Jazzva> It was ppa that was working...
<gnomefreak> lol
<asac> yeah
<asac> gnomefreak: Volans: back
<gnomefreak> i could always install hardy on other part. instead of trying to fix that
<Volans> asac: for bluekuja from ubuntu-it-* no news in the last months, it seems that no one have spoked to him or seen him in IRC. In LP I see last bug comment on 3rd Jan 08. Maybe DktrKranz can have more recent news but he has some problems with the internet connection and you can't found him online until monday
<gnomefreak> asac: any way to get real time connection stats
<gnomefreak> ngrep isnt installing
<asac> Volans: ok thanks. i wrote bluekuja a mail ... lets hope he replies
<Volans> better
<asac> gnomefreak: what do you want to measure?
 * gnomefreak would love to beable to pin this down
<gnomefreak> asac: a general over view if possible
<asac> about what?
<gnomefreak> bellsouth may want info to fix it
<asac> gnomefreak: i doubt they need info. usually telcos can measure stats from their side
<gnomefreak> ping i guess i can start with and see what they want from there
<Jazzva> Dunno if it's synchronized good, but yu.archive is accessible :)
<gnomefreak> ok ill call them than and hope the archives relax soon
<Jazzva> (I think it had some delayed updates before)
<asac> gnomefreak: right. just call them and tell them what your issues are
<asac> gnomefreak: are you using DSL?
<gnomefreak> asac: how are your mirrors from ubuntu repos
<gnomefreak> asac: yep
<gnomefreak> assuming your using de
<asac> gnomefreak: ok, they should be able to measure signal strength and such
<Volans> gnomefreak: a friend of mine suggest also wireshark
<asac> gnomefreak: not sure ... i can try
<gnomefreak> oh wtf
<gnomefreak> asac: grrrrrr firefox removed my book marks
<gnomefreak> for 2.0 and 3
<asac> gnomefreak: if you switch between 2 and 3 there might be issues
<gnomefreak> there is no might about it :)
<asac> yeah ...there will be issues
<asac> gnomefreak: you should use different profiles
<gnomefreak> i am
<Jazzva> gnomefreak: Use Weave extension (on Mozilla labs), good for backing up bookmarks :) (although, it's still in alpha)
<gnomefreak> so i thought
<asac> gnomefreak: you might try to remove your XUL.mfasl file from your profile
<asac> maybe that helps
<gnomefreak> ok restarting ff
<asac> gnomefreak: i am using archive.ubuntu.com ... is quite laggy, but responds after some time
<gnomefreak> ok im using that too
<gnomefreak> thanks
<asac> takes about 1 minute to get initial response when running apt-get update
<asac> well ... more like 20 seconds i guess
<gnomefreak> i wasnt getting anything
<Jazzva> asac: Lucky you :)
<gnomefreak> now im showing bps
<Jazzva> gnomefreak: Try yu.archive.ubuntu.com, it worked now. And seems like it is properly mirrored
<Volans> asac have a special route to the repositories ;)
<gnomefreak> 12s for update
<asac> haha :)
<asac> well ... i guess from europe it might be better ;)
<gnomefreak> its the headers when trying to install ngrep
<gnomefreak> here we go :)
<asac> fta: Jazzva: do you have brainstorm account? maybe one of you can post our firefox3extension wiki page in that firefox addons thing?`
<asac> http://brainstorm.ubuntu.com/idea/7587/
<Jazzva> Nope. I can make one, though
<asac> let me check if i can post something ;)
<Jazzva> Sure ...
<asac> hmm ... need login
<Jazzva> It would be nice if we could use LP login :)
<asac> wow ... some password worked ;)
<Jazzva> Good :)...
<asac> i think its the same that you use on iso testing :)
<Jazzva> iso testing?
<asac> yeah
<asac> Jazzva: never did QA?
<asac> shame on you ;)
<asac> Jazzva: http://qa.ubuntu.com/
 * Jazzva hides
<asac> we even have a mozilla qa site there ;)
<Jazzva> And what's with the mozilla.qa.stgraber.org? :)
<asac> Jazzva: that was promoted tobe an official .ubuntu.com site now
<asac> its the same
<asac> just hosted officially
<Jazzva> I see...
<gnomefreak> brb deal with this assholes
<Jazzva> gnomefreak: Good luck...
<asac> http://people.ubuntu.com/~brian/reports/gt2dups/firefox-3.0.html
<asac> bugs with more than 2 dups :)
<asac> (found linked from that site)
<asac> damn thing .. didn't know that bug 212726 is really duped
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 212726 in firefox-3.0 "[Master] Eight (8) instances of back/forward buttons" [Low,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/212726
<asac> i had a private report about that
<asac> ok milestoned for hardy update
<Jazzva> asac, could you see if this is fixed bug 161987? I searched bugzilla.mozilla, but didn't found a report...
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 161987 in firefox "Firefox Bus Error & Segfault on Sun Blade 100 (UltraSparc)" [Medium,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/161987
<Jazzva> Thanks
<asac> Jazzva: thats fixed in firefox 3
<asac> its an alignment crash
<asac> armin76 certainly knows
<asac> Jazzva: i think its mozilla  bug 289394
<Jazzva> asac: Ok... So, FF2 tasks is "won't fix"?
<ubotu> Mozilla bug 289394 in XSLT "Double.cpp causes unaligned accesses" [Normal,Resolved: fixed] http://bugzilla.mozilla.org/show_bug.cgi?id=289394
<asac> bug 303518
<Jazzva> mozilla bug 303518
<ubotu> Mozilla bug 303518 in Startup and Profile System "cache directory setting" [Normal,Verified: duplicate] http://bugzilla.mozilla.org/show_bug.cgi?id=303518
<Jazzva> thank you, ubotu
<asac> hmm ok i think its attachment id ;)
<asac> Jazzva: another is mozilla bug 161826
<ubotu> Mozilla bug 161826 in Layout: Fonts and Text "nsTextFrame::MeasureText()'s fast text measuring codepath crashes on RISC machines" [Critical,New] http://bugzilla.mozilla.org/show_bug.cgi?id=161826
<Jazzva> Thanks... I'll go through reports :)
<asac> there is a patch for firefox 2
<asac> but david miller is really an idiot and looking at the comments dbaron even has comments
<Jazzva> Can we use that patch for Ubuntu?
<asac> armin76: whats the state of your patch of the above bug?
<asac> Jazzva: not sure ... david miller never clarified ... just screamed: "i am not a monkey"
<asac> we could apply that patch on top and hope
<Jazzva> Mhm... maybe to ask the reporter to test before releasing
<asac> but our patch is really bad and should be replaced with parts of what miller submitted
<asac> we already have a patch which doesn't catch all
<asac> Jazzva: wait for armin76
<asac> he knows
<Jazzva> Ok
<asac> Jazzva: the idea is to replace the bz161826-nsTextFrame-MeasureText-s-crash-on-RISC.patch patch with the latest miller patch
<asac> or maybe with with armin76s patch
<asac> we have to wait fo rhim
#ubuntu-mozillateam 2008-04-26
<Jazzva> Removed old lists from the FF3Extensions... just to clean-up a bit :).
<asac> great
<gnomefreak> testing connection
<asac> gnomefreak: you are here ;)
<gnomefreak> maybe for a while
<gnomefreak> i think it was me
<gnomefreak> no loliung either
<gnomefreak> these damn wall adaptors
<gnomefreak> brb smoke while im on hold
<gnomefreak> ha fuck them its not me
<gnomefreak> ok he said should be fixed
<Jazzva> Not gonna have Internet access on Sunday and Monday... Forgot to pay it for the next month, and it's Easter, so nothing is working. Why can't they make automated on-line paying system...
<fta> https://bugzilla.mozilla.org/show_bug.cgi?id=407211#c10
<ubotu> Mozilla bug 407211 in Administration "Update service needs tests to verify processing of AppOs" [Normal,Assigned]
<Jazzva> jetsaredim suggested that Mozilla Extensions team needs an icon. I'll set up a temporary wiki page for the icon suggestions, how should it represent the team, ... , and leave a notice on the team's page. Sounds good? :)
<fta> yep
<fta> http://mindforks.blogspot.com/2008/04/firebug-12-alpha-on-ff3.html
<Jazzva> What's the one we have? Ubuntu version is 1.2~b21+svn..., is that 1.2.0a21 or something else?
<Jazzva> And can Mozilla Extensions use some of Mozilla logos? Just to put a notice, if it can't.
<fta> donno, ask [reed] :)
<Jazzva> [reed]: ^^ :)
<Volans> Jazzva: for the logo I have an idea... the mozillateam logo (firefox logo) with the puzzle logo of extensions that is in the addon window in firefox
<Volans> if you wait 10 minutes I can made a draft version
<Jazzva> Volans: Of the logo? :)
<Volans> yes
<Jazzva> Sure, just put it on wiki page :).
<Volans> you think I can use the FF extension logo or is better a GPL alternative?
<Jazzva> Dunno ... http://www.mozilla.org/foundation/trademarks/policy.html and http://www.mozilla.org/foundation/trademarks/faq.html were not helpful...
<Volans> but here https://launchpad.net/~mozillateam .... ?
<Jazzva> FF and TB and stuff are official Mozilla products, most of the extensions aren't. Maybe we should wait for [reed], asac, ...
<Jazzva> Initial version: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/MozillaTeam/Extensions/Logo
<gnomefreak> hold that thought
<gnomefreak> someone changed the logo iirc
<Jazzva> the logo?
<gnomefreak> i dont htink i have the source anymore though
<gnomefreak> mozillateam logo
<gnomefreak> that isnt official logo
<Jazzva> it's still a default ff logo.
<gnomefreak> yeah i think it is :(
<gnomefreak> i swore hjmf or alex made it
<Jazzva> I think it's just an older version (see the difference in FF3 "About" logo, and on the mt page
<gnomefreak> we had a meeting and we decided on a logo and they sent me the source
<gnomefreak> i had logos that were unofficial still do i think :)
<Jazzva> It would be great if you could find them :)
<gnomefreak> looking
<gnomefreak> yep still have ff and tb logos that were experimental
<gnomefreak> if you give me your lp page ill email them to you
<Jazzva> jazzva@gmail :)
<gnomefreak> k
<gnomefreak> sent
<Jazzva> Thanks. I'll post to the wiki as logos that can be used :)
<Jazzva> brb phone
<gnomefreak> np :)
<gnomefreak> we dfont package this? QuickRestart add on
<gnomefreak> dont*
<Jazzva> I don't think we have it
 * jetsaredim just catching up - what did i miss other than a new team being formed?
<Jazzva> jetsaredim: Well, the new extension maintaining process is currently being discussed, and I think that's mostly it. Bugsquashing and the usual going on... Oh, and there's a page for the logo of the new team ;).
<Jazzva> Changed the team's page.
<gnomefreak> is ther ea list of mozilla mailing lists somewhere there are a few maybe 10 i need
<Volans> Jazzva: pvt link if you want to see want I was meaning above ;)
<gnomefreak> think i found them
<Volans> strange thing here: https://addons.mozilla.org/it/firefox/ the "puzzle" logo is 90° rotated in respect to the favicon and much less rounded
<Jazzva> gnomefreak: Are we free to use those? :)
<gnomefreak> yes
<gnomefreak> check with asac they are not from mozilla (atleast i didnt get them from them
<Jazzva> I haven't seen them before, I'm sure they're not from mozilla :)
<Volans> maybe from here? http://iconpacks.mozdev.org/
<gnomefreak> no they were on one of the theme sites
<gnomefreak> gnome-looks or the other gnome one
<gnomefreak> looks at link
<gnomefreak> i see them here
<gnomefreak> my pack did have yellow ones too but yuck
<gnomefreak> Guidance: To the extent that a project creates new, copyright works of authorship, the copyrights to that new work will be owned by the contributors to the project by operation of law. As an open source project, the code is made available by the project owner and other contributors pursuant to an open source license.
<gnomefreak> http://www.mozdev.org/copyright.html
<gnomefreak> and now alot more mailing lists
<Volans> gnomefreak: you or Jazzva will publish these usable log on the wiki page?
<Jazzva> Volans, sorry... I will in few minutes.
<Volans> no problem just to say :)
<gnomefreak> Volans: yes but i think checking with asac first is best idea but what i read sounded good to me
<Volans> I have found a "puzzle" svg icon under GFDL good for my idea of the logo
<Jazzva> Volans, 3/4 posted
<Volans> and you call these firefox logos??? aaargh
<Jazzva> ;)
<Volans> unwatchable :)
<Jazzva> Volans, I suppose you can submit those icons on wiki page for now and we'll see if they're ok later... They'll easily be removed if they violate the policy.
<Volans> ok, I'll find some minutes if I found somethingbetter
<Volans> then the mozillateam logo is not correct?
<Volans> due to mozilla policies?
<Jazzva> Volans, I'm not sure as FF and TB are Mozilla products...
<Jazzva> We would need someone more competent on the issue :).
<Volans> ok, but I see in wikipedia that also they do not have a real firefox logo
<Volans> see here: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Template_talk:User_browser:Firefox/Archive_1#Which_image.3F
<Volans> i'm usig that one, I think is simpler but better in respect to that of the wiki page
<gnomefreak> use a mix of icewesle and ff icons
<gnomefreak> if you can get svg for them
<gnomefreak> i am thinking about getting a meeting together for mozillateam we can add this to ageda if i ever get there
<Volans> gnomefreak: these ones? http://it.wikipedia.org/wiki/Immagine:Iceweasel.png
<gnomefreak> maybe instead of the globe they have put yours in there
<gnomefreak> mozilla cant bitch and neither can debian
<Volans> remember that the logo is also in 14x14px version... there isn't much space to make something complex ;)
 * gnomefreak doesnt do svg's yet
<Volans> the first yes
<Volans> see at the bottom
<gnomefreak> yeah i was thinking another view of globe but it works as well
<gnomefreak> hmmmmm
<gnomefreak> make the wiki with all options that you can find and toorrow or when everyone is around next we can come up with one im sure :)
<Jazzva> Agree :)...
<gnomefreak> what one does debian use?
<Jazzva> Iceweasel, I think...
<gnomefreak> im thinking a mix of them since the team is just that its a mix of extensions
<gnomefreak> or see what icons they have for "most popular" extension
<Jazzva> But not overstuffed... :)
<Jazzva> and as long as it's legal to use them :)...
<Volans> Jazzva: I have to attache to the wiki only the three version or also the svg?
<Jazzva> three version?
<gnomefreak> personally i like the iceweasle one but using it will have people guesing on what we are doing to seperate ourselves and alot of gossip IMHO
<Volans>  14x14, 64x64 (<=50KB) and 192x192(<=100KB) logos
<Jazzva> Just attach the svg :). It will be easily adjusted if needed.
<Volans> but in this way there isn't the preview on the wiki page... svg are not shown
<Jazzva> A suggestion ... maybe we could migrate extensions-related stuff under the MozillaTeam/Extensions/, when we start the wiki clean-up. But, we can discuss that tomorrow, when more people are around...
<Jazzva> Volans: Hmm, then use the png/gif/jpg/whatever_is_supported...
<gnomefreak> if someone wants to make the mozilla-extensions-dev wiki feel free to so i can get started on other things like the other 33 things on my to-do-list
<Volans> my question because I remebered this page: https://help.launchpad.net/logo/submissions ;)
<Jazzva> gnomefreak: I'll go around MozillaTeam wiki, and look for stuff tomorrow... Will be going to bed soon.
<gnomefreak> Jazzva: thank you im heading to bed soon too i hope just want to get started ont he 8 chroots
<Jazzva> Volans: Maybe provide all three... 14x14 ones can get unrecognizable, so it's good to notice at the beginning :).
<Volans> ok
<Volans> thanks
<Jazzva> No problem...
<gnomefreak> how long until dapper EOS?
<Jazzva> !info dapper
<ubotu> Package dapper does not exist in hardy
<Jazzva> !dapper
<ubotu> Ubuntu 6.06 LTS (Dapper Drake) was the fourth release of Ubuntu. See !lts for more details.
<Jazzva> heh
<gnomefreak> !lts
<ubotu> LTS means Long Term Support. LTS versions of Ubuntu will be supported for 3 years on the desktop, and 5 years on the server.
<gnomefreak> nect year
<gnomefreak> next*
<Jazzva> Removing those FF/TB icons from wiki... If we post them, we might post any other FF/TB work too, so it's a bit unfair to the rest of the icons :). I will add some more info to the wiki page (legal stuff, ...).
<Volans> ok, I have see your lock
<Volans> on the page
<Jazzva> and just bumped on this ... Nice :) http://www.flickr.com/photos/20995805@N05/2436225528/
<Volans> nice
<gnomefreak> that is sweet
<gnomefreak> ok im gone i started 4 chroots for now
<gnomefreak> maybe be back but i doubt it until weekend or monday
<Jazzva> Ok, done...
<Jazzva> off to bed, see you later...
<Volans> ok bye bye, I will publish in 2 minutes ;)
<Jazzva> Great :)
<Jazzva> Oh, I forgot :)... Add your LP/IRC/... nickname/contact with the submission :)
<Volans> of course
<Volans> i add in the example
<Volans> maybe
<Jazzva> Sure :)
<Volans> == NameSurname proposal ==
<Volans> ?
<Volans> or omething like this
<Jazzva> Not sure if we need the full name ... maybe just use "Contact proposal"
<Volans> ok
<Volans> Jazzva: GPL icon + GFDL icon = ??? icon ?
<Volans> maybe GPL?
<Volans> :)
<Jazzva> Not good on licenses. Maybe mention that some parts are licensed under GPL, and some under GFDL. And wait until someone with more experience comes around :).
<Volans> ok
<Volans> Jazzva:  done :)
<Volans> the small one is not so good...
<Volans> maybe tomorrow I can make a better version
<Jazzva> Looks nice :)...
<Volans> is the simplest one
<Jazzva> Well, continuing this tomorrow :)... Good night...
<Volans> now I can really go to sleep
<Volans> good night too
<[reed]> Jazzva: what's the question?
<Jazzva> [reed]: Is it OK to use any of Mozilla logos for Mozilla Extensions team logo, or their mix, such as Firefox+Puzzle logo?
<Jazzva> asac: ping
<Volans> Jazzva: I have made some more experiment on the logo: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MozillaTeam/Extensions/Logo ;)
<Jazzva> Volans: Great :)...
<Jazzva> I'm still waiting for the answer on legal question. So, we'll see soon.
<Volans> there are surely free, I'm not sure undet what license... but GPL + GFDP surely is != mozilla copyright
<Jazzva> Ok. I was more thinking about the Mozilla logos and if it's ok to use them.
<Volans> Oh if we can use the original one can be surely better, having an SVG of the firefox logo, I can remake the ones in the wiki page with the official logo in some minutes
<fta> i like Proposal 2, but all tiny logos are unreadable
<Jazzva> I was thinking that maybe only a puzzle logo could be used for 14px. Just a suggestion :)
<Volans> thanks fta, maybe the proposal 3 have the better 14px logo...
<Volans> jes Jazzva can be a possibility
<Volans> maybe with a simple circle blue or orange in the center
<Volans> Jazzva: you know id there is some other LP team using the puzzle logo?
<Volans> or a smart way to search ;)
<Jazzva> Volans: Not sure...
<Jazzva> Damn that "List all teams" skips showing logos
<Volans> LOL
 * Volans go to launch... see you later
<Jazzva> asac_, here?
 * Volans is back
<Volans> Jazzva: just added your suggestion to the wiki along with the puzzle only icon for 14x14px size
<Jazzva> Looks ok :)
<Volans> probably 14x14 is too small for a sovrapposition of two different logos
<Jazzva> Looks like it is...
<Volans> better only one if enough representative of the team
<Jazzva> but let's wait for the others :)
<Volans> of course, I've done my 2 cent, now is turn for other, only waiting news for official logos
<Jazzva> Mhm...
<Volans> you have some doubt Jazzva? :)
<Jazzva> Volans: No...
<Jazzva> Only about Mozilla policy :).
<Volans> with my very short experience packaging my extension I have see an ocean of ambiguity in free licenses...
<Volans> and I love much this blog post that dktrkranz has given to me http://blog.ganneff.de/blog/2008/03/22/write-a-new-license-every-day.html ;)
<Jazzva> The guy made a point :)
<gnomefreak> damn its quiet
<Volans> I have to go, maybe come back later or tomorrow
<Volans> bye bye :)
<gnomefreak> im going to cut grass in a minute i should be gone most of afternoon with yardwork
<gnomefreak> hi jen
<Jazzva> gnomfreak: Found some pages that would be moved to MozillaTeam/Extensions, if that's ok... I'll wait for the upcoming meeting, so we can discuss it... or whenever when there are more folks around :)
<Jazzva> s/would/should/
<armin76> Jazzva: hi, whats up with the alignment stuff?
<Jazzva> armin76: Just a second, to find the bug.
<Jazzva> armin76: bug 161987
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 161987 in firefox "Firefox Bus Error & Segfault on Sun Blade 100 (UltraSparc)" [Medium,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/161987
<Jazzva> asac said you would know more if we have the patch for that, or if we need to apply the patch provided on mozilla bug 161826 (I think)...
<ubotu> Mozilla bug 161826 in Layout: Fonts and Text "nsTextFrame::MeasureText()'s fast text measuring codepath crashes on RISC machines" [Critical,New] http://bugzilla.mozilla.org/show_bug.cgi?id=161826
<Jazzva> mozilla bug 289394 might also be related to this
<ubotu> Mozilla bug 289394 in XSLT "Double.cpp causes unaligned accesses" [Normal,Resolved: fixed] http://bugzilla.mozilla.org/show_bug.cgi?id=289394
<Jazzva> armin76: ^
<armin76> hrm...
<armin76> its been a long time..
<armin76> let me see which patch works for me...
<Jazzva> Ok, if that's not a problem for you... Thanks :)
<armin76> Jazzva: yes, i'm using the patch i attached on the first bug
<armin76> you apply another patch that is in that bug as well
<Jazzva> armin76: And what is the name you use on b.m.o? :)
<armin76> Raúl Porcel
<armin76> https://bugzilla.mozilla.org/attachment.cgi?id=294901 <- this one is the patch i'm using
<Jazzva> Oh, ok. I was looking for Armin...
<armin76> you are applying a different patch, but that shouldn't cause a bus error, though :/
<Jazzva> afaics, the second patch looks like the first one + some other changes. So, that one should be applied?
<armin76> yeah, but not sure if that will fix the issue the guy is having
<armin76> i didn't use safemode, though
<Jazzva> I know less then you. I'll report to asac what you said...
<Jazzva> :)
<Jazzva> We can at least ask the reporter to test the patched version...
 * armin76 creates an ubuntu chroot
<armin76> heh, didn't know ubuntu dropped sparc release
<Jazzva> it did?
<armin76> yup
<Jazzva> wow...
<armin76> now its only a port
<armin76> http://www.phoronix.com/scan.php?page=news_item&px=NjM5MA
<armin76> i wonder why they even compromised, just two years? ew
 * Jazzva sighs...
<Jazzva> They dropped PPC arch too...
<armin76> but thats since 7.04
<Jazzva> yep...
<armin76> The PowerPC and SPARC architectures no longer receive commercial support from Canonical for new releases of Ubuntu (PowerPC as of 7.04, SPARC as of 8.04), and accordingly these architectures have been moved to ports.ubuntu.com. Users of these architectures should take care to update /etc/apt/sources.list
<armin76> lol :D
<armin76> guess nobody used commercial support for those arches :)
<Jazzva> :)
<Jazzva> Since there's not much around, I'll start working on my first project for this semester. I need to write a functional assembler :). Sounds really good to me
<armin76> Jazzva: uh, interesting
<armin76> got a bus error, using an ubuntu chroot, gutsy
<Jazzva> Hmm, suppose that doesn't fix the bug and is not related to the reported mozilla bug :/
<armin76> eh? why not?
<Jazzva> well, doesn't fix the whole bug... maybe it should be split to two bugs
<Jazzva> Fixes the crashing, but not the bus bug :). That's what I meant...
<Jazzva> (then again, I have no clue why the bus error happens)
<mib_sngj4x> lolz
 * mib_sngj4x waves
<Jazzva> Hello ...
<mib_sngj4x> Jazzva: well, that sucks then :/
<Jazzva> Huh?
<mib_sngj4x> as you see, it doesn't segfault here, so maybe the patch needs to be updated, yep
<Jazzva> Ahh... armin76 :)
<mib_sngj4x> yup
<mib_sngj4x> and the bus error looks like the same i had if i didn't apply the patch, takes a bit to give the bus error
<mib_sngj4x> 30 seconds or so
<Jazzva> Aham. Do you know what's wrong?
<armin76> dunno, i can provide a backtrace, is it built with debug symbols or something?
<armin76> i don't know ubuntu stuff
<Jazzva> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MozillaTeam/Bugs#head-c576e78d92cb3c959c271158b6ace98be835de83
<Jazzva> I think that firefox-dbg should be replaced with firefox-2-dbg, since that's the new package name
<armin76> E: Couldn't find package libcairo2-dbg
<armin76> where is libcairo2-dbg? multiverse or something?
<Jazzva> Maybe it doesn't exist :/... Checking
<Jazzva> libcairo2-dbg is in main
<Jazzva> so far, Architecture: i386
<Jazzva> not a good sign
<Jazzva> looks like it's only for amd64, i386
<armin76> okay, i'll skip it meanwhile
<Jazzva> ok
<armin76> okay, i have the bt
<Jazzva> great, can you attach it to the bug report?
<armin76> http://rafb.net/p/P9F3ur65.html
<armin76> you do it :P
<Jazzva> Oh, not registered :)
<Jazzva> Thans a lot for this :)
<armin76> i think i am registered, but you do it :P
<armin76> so yeah, seems like its because of the patch
<armin76> i never used that one, so i can't say
<Jazzva> Attached bt
<Jazzva> Thanks for the help :)..
<armin76> np
<[reed]> Jazzva: you can probably use the puzzle piece
<Jazzva> [reed], thanks for the answer :). Official puzzle piece, or the one at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MozillaTeam/Extensions/Logo ?
<[reed]> pretty sure you can use the official one... it's not trademarked, afaik
<[reed]> I will confirm that, though
<Jazzva> Ok, thanks...
<rzr> Jazzva: hi thx for adding me to the team
<Jazzva> rzr: No problem. Welcome to the team :)...
<rzr> yes the green puzzle piece is a brand everyone know now
<rzr> the puzzle piece has been turned isnt it ?
<Jazzva> turned?
 * rzr is running iceweasel  tough
<rzr> flipped vertically
<Jazzva> oh, I don't know. The pins are pointing left and up in ff
<Jazzva> Although, the one Volans used is also used in instantbird (go to www.instantbird.com -> addons)
<rzr> who that's not important :)
<Jazzva> I just thought they would also check if it's legal :).
 * rzr liked the early "sovietic design" of mozilla
<Jazzva> heh :)... mozzila.org/party
<rzr> http://www.mozilla.org/party/1998/mozilla.gif
<Jazzva> a little more eu-like ... http://www.mozilla.org/images/mozilla10th.png
<rzr> yea it sucks
<Jazzva> heh :)
<rzr> http://web.archive.org/web/19981212031129/www.mozilla.org/
<rzr> when did jwz left mozilla ?
<rzr> 2000 ?
<[reed]> rzr: why would you want to use iceweasel? ew
<Jazzva> Dunno...
<rzr> i run debian
<rzr> i have a tvout issue with latest xorg
<rzr> once its fixed i'll probally switch
<Sergeant_Pony> much better
#ubuntu-mozillateam 2008-04-27
<gnomefreak> asac: you hanging around or out having fun?
<[reed]> anybody here besides fta and asac going to UDS in Prague?
<gnomefreak> [reed]: not me :(
 * gnomefreak missed the 2 i was suppossed to go to
<gnomefreak> im gonna miss this one as well
<[reed]> :/
<gnomefreak> i just fucked up baddddddddddd
<gnomefreak> cd /var/chroot/
<gnomefreak> ls
<gnomefreak> oops
<[reed]> rm -rf /*
<[reed]> ? :)
<gnomefreak> Failed to change to directory '/home/gnomefreak' (No such file or directory)
<gnomefreak> sudo rm -rf /var/chroot/dapper  without unmounting it first
<gnomefreak> nothing launches so i guess im starting with gutsy and upgrading again tonight
<gnomefreak> running hardy for 6 months once it comes out i fuck it up :(
<[reed]> :/
<gnomefreak> oh well should be easy since im not installing anything before upgrade :)
<gnomefreak> be back tomorrow if not later tonight
<Jazzva> I'm off. I won't have Internet access on Monday, so see you on Tuesday. Have fun :)
<gnomefreak> damnit
<gnomefreak> still 19 :(
<gnomefreak> does anyone want to be removed from the channel so i can test a script (you can come right back)
<gnomefreak> Host 'Hardy', running Linux 2.6.22-14-generic - Cpu0: Intel 1681 MHz; Up: 28 min; Users: 3; Load: 0.32; Free: [Mem: 4/249 Mio] [Swap: 696/729 Mio] [/: 14861/18075 Mio]; Vpenis: 25.8 cm;
 * gnomefreak goeing to bed ill find someone to test this script tomorrow
<[reed]> gnomefreak: I'm around
<Volans> Hi all :)
<fta> lo
<fta> bug 222910
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 222910 in seamonkey "Seamonkey doesn't work at all" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/222910
<fta> could someone test ? it works fine for me
<Volans> fta: sorry I don't have an hardy updated for the test...
<fta> Volans, np. anything preventing you to upgrade ? (just curious)
<Volans> first is not enough time and second that I need the pc fully functional in these days and in the past I had some problem due to encrypted partitions
<Volans> but in the next day I will upgrade
 * Volans away for the next 1 or 2 hours
<fta> asac, http://liorkaplan.wordpress.com/2008/04/27/why-does-ubuntu-puts-firefox-transalation-in-gnomes-language-pack/
<Volans> o http://www.xubuntu.org/get#hardy
<Volans> ops, sorry, bad chat tab
<gnomefreak> im fixed i think :)
<Volans> gnomefreak: Hi, eventually have you admin right on the mozillateam wiki pages?
<gnomefreak> Volans: what do you mean?
<gnomefreak> wiki pages are for everyone to edit
<Volans> for the Logo page, if possible I want to substitute some of the images I have attached yesterday
<Volans> today I have make some better version for the loho
<Volans> logo
<gnomefreak> Volans: that shouldnt be a problem to do just replace it in the editing part of the wiki to use new ones
<gnomefreak> all this for something called blam :(
<Volans> blam?
<gnomefreak> its rss for gnome
<Volans> but I don't want to add to the wiki page a lot of attachments, and I can't overwrite or remove the actual ones
<gnomefreak> you cant?
<gnomefreak> give me link let me see whats up
<Volans> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MozillaTeam/Extensions/Logo
<Volans> in italian wiki only wiki editors can remove images
<Volans> and moin moin do not permit to overwrite as I know
<gnomefreak> fta: intlclock is not installible from your ppa
<gnomefreak> give me one to remove right now lets see if i can
<Volans> gnomefreak: OPS, sorry... now I see the remove link... I don't have see it before
<gnomefreak> its all good :)
<gnomefreak> fta seamonkey-2.0 should suggest seamonkey-2.0-gnome-support not recommend it atleas the other packages fireofx tb all suggest it
<gnomefreak> fta: these are just with your packages i havent looked at official packages
<gnomefreak> firefox-3.0 in hardy suggests -gnome-support
<gnomefreak> just thought id let you know what i see while building my Hardy up again :(
<Volans> sorry gnomefreak, too used to italian wiki with different rules and acl
<gnomefreak> no worrries im here to help with what i can
<Volans> gnomefreak: I have updated the images, now the worlds are more land populated ;)
<gnomefreak> looking :)
<gnomefreak> i need mvo damnit :(
<fta> gnomefreak: intlclock is obsolete, it has been merged into the gnome clock (in hardy)
<gnomefreak> fta: ah thanks
<fta> gnomefreak, hm, in sm2, gnome-support is in Recommend because sm1 is like that, meaning iceape too, and then debian
<gnomefreak> fta: not installing it
<gnomefreak> looking for firefox 4 menu item :
<fta> it's called minefield
<gnomefreak> not in my menu its not
<gnomefreak> ah ther eit is
<fta> Minefield 4 Web Browser
<gnomefreak> i had to killall gnome-panel
<gnomefreak> thanks :)
<fta> strange, it should appear without killing anything
<gnomefreak> and my bookmarks stay
<fta> stay?
<gnomefreak> yes my bookmarks dont dissapear like with firefox-2 and 3
<gnomefreak> fta: switching between them bookmarks get removed from both
<fta> i cloned the profile
#ubuntu-mozillateam 2009-04-20
<asac> hi
<asac> good ia32-libs fixed
<asac> whats next ;)
<asac> ?
<asac> bug 364074
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 364074 in ia32-libs "regression - ia32-libs gtk does not find 32bit engines" [High,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/364074
<asac> dtchen: so pulseaudio sometimes i need to start pulseaudio from command line to get working sound. does that mean it crashed? also that pulseaudio from command line still exits if it has buffer issues. is that a bug or only happens because i miss some "dont exist" switch on command line?
<asac> (i dont have crash files for it)
<gnomefreak> asac: can you please log into the admin page for mailing list. I left 2 that i dont understand what they mean. one is in eglish and other is in french
<asac> gnomefreak: let me check
<gnomefreak> asac: thanks
<asac> gnomefreak: both rejected. we never accept mails that are not english :)
<asac> gnomefreak: btw, thanks a lot for all your work on the moderation queue. next upload of icedove will revert the moziilla Maintainer stuff so the mail load will be reduced
<gnomefreak> asac: moderation queue? I just got up. cnt handle big words until i wake up a bit
<asac> gnomefreak: admindb of mailing list == moderation queue
<gnomefreak> asac: ah ok :)
<asac> bug 354305
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 354305 in gcc-4.3 "g++-4.3 regression, rejects valid code" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/354305
<BUGabundo> hi guys
<BUGabundo> are we ready for release?
<asac> i hope so ;)
<asac> currently my bugmail folder hangs ;) ... so i cannot continue to read
<BUGabundo> eheh
<BUGabundo> do you need mine?
<BUGabundo> LOL
<BUGabundo> I have NM* here
<BUGabundo> I can tar it for you
<asac> nah ;) ... i only have mozilla related bugs in this huge mail db ;)
<gnomefreak> asac: any plans on patching firefox 3.0.x for the right click menu bug?
<BUGabundo> what bug gnomefreak?
 * gnomefreak thinks its annouying but not really an important fix
<gnomefreak> BUGabundo: bug 197313
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 197313 in python-central "update-manager crashed with AttributeError: 'NoneType' object has no attribute 'remove_byte_code' (dup-of: 197160)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/197313
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 197160 in python-central "pycentral crashed with AttributeError in prepare()" [Undecided,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/197160
<gnomefreak> huh
<BUGabundo> heeh
<BUGabundo> is that the right click?
<gnomefreak> Bug 187313] Re: [MASTER] right click (with button release) mightactivate ran
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 187313 in iceweasel "[MASTER] right click (with button release) might activate random popup-menu-item" [Low,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/187313
<gnomefreak> opps
<BUGabundo> ahh tath one
<gnomefreak> that bug
<asac> gnomefreak: no. it will be fixed in a few days
<gnomefreak> asac: ok
<BUGabundo> that's SOO  old
<BUGabundo> I've had a friend mentioning it to me a while ago
<asac> iceweasel?
<BUGabundo> let me give him the good news
<asac> since when do we have iceweasel bugs?
<gnomefreak> asac: any firefox branding not sure why iceweasel is mentioned though
<gnomefreak> i will fix it
<asac> well. the bug has a iceweasel target
<asac> gnomefreak: hmm. ok its not an ubuntu thing
<asac> so keep it open
<gnomefreak> i was going to add FF if it wasnt there already
<gnomefreak> asac: you doing iceweasel or are we handing that off to Mike?
<gnomefreak> what is Nexradix?
<BUGabundo> asac: I already discussed this with gnomefreak a few weeks
<gnomefreak> you did?
<BUGabundo> is there a *good* wiki on how to debug and manually add support for
<asac> gnomefreak: we dont care for non-ubuntu distros
 * gnomefreak bangs head against desk
<BUGabundo> unrecognised 3G dongles?
<asac> gnomefreak: its just a different distro so whoever runs that distro should take care
<BUGabundo> calm down guys... let me write it all
<asac> no need to forward or anything
<BUGabundo> diff subject ehehe
<gnomefreak> someone is already assigned to it however im will to bet my life on he has no plans to fix this
<asac> gnomefreak: just ignore that
<gnomefreak> k
<asac> gnomefreak: its not ubuntu. its not upstream aka we dont care ;)
<gnomefreak> goo dpoint
<BUGabundo> so, my question asac? is there?
<gnomefreak> asac: in tbirds preferenves what font setting controls only the <message pane>
<gnomefreak> some mails read extreamly small while others are normal size :*
 * BUGabundo feels ignored
<gnomefreak> BUGabundo: you are
<gnomefreak> :)
 * BUGabundo asks to be pinged back, when both are available
<gnomefreak> ok i see that it is caused by unicode encoding
<asac> BUGabundo: not sure which question you refer to
<asac> BUGabundo: noadays almost all 3g dongles that have a driver will work
<asac> so no. there is nothing similar easy as adding a hal-info entry, because everything that could be dealt with in hal is now automagically detected
<asac> BUGabundo: if a modem is not detected, but the driver is loaded and so on, you should have /sys/class/tty/ttyUSB or ttyACM or other entries
<asac> BUGabundo: run /lib/udev/nm-modem-probe --verbose --export on those paths to see if it detects GSM or CDMA capabilities
<BUGabundo> ok good to know
<BUGabundo> there is a common modem here that still doesn't work
<BUGabundo> wait wait.. .let me save those commands
<asac> BUGabundo: there are cases where /lib/udev/nm-modem-probe works right, but NM still doesnt see them. those are usually udev bugs
<asac> or bugs in the udev rules we ship
<asac> but no easy guidelines how to fix them
<BUGabundo> ok
<BUGabundo> so in those cases, file a bug on udev
<asac> so buggg
<BUGabundo> and what logs?
<asac> BUGabundo: file them on NM first so we can pre-triage them
<asac> BUGabundo: the output of the nm-modem-probe command is a good log
<asac> also complete syslog
<BUGabundo> ok
<asac> and output of udevadm info --query=all --path=/sys/class/tty/... --attribute-walk
<BUGabundo> is that on the NM guidelines?
<asac> and lshal
<asac> BUGabundo: no. please add that to the DebuggingNetworkManager page
<asac> BUGabundo: maybe open a 3G paragrah there
<BUGabundo> can't we put an hook on apport for that?
<BUGabundo> since now pitti says apport "knows everything"
<BUGabundo> lol
<asac> thats tricky as we dont know which tty is supposed to be the right one
<asac> we can check that in karmic
<asac> probably we can do something in combination with hal
<BUGabundo> ok, ill be here to remember you guys on this
<BUGabundo> but by then, we will have nm 0.8 and the new modem manager, right'
<BUGabundo> ?
<asac> BUGabundo: feeel free to just add those four commands to that page ;)
<asac> thanks
<BUGabundo> editing now
<asac> BUGabundo: unlikely that 0.8 will be ready for karmic
<asac> more like 0.7.2 or .3
<BUGabundo> really? I thought it was at good rithom upstream
<gnomefreak> BUGabundo: what was last post you saw from me?
<asac> BUGabundo: 0.6 to 0.7 took how long? ;)
<asac> http://mail.gnome.org/archives/networkmanager-list/2006-March/msg00084.html
<BUGabundo> gnomefreak: wait
<BUGabundo> (08:22:26 PM) gnomefreak: ok i see that it is caused by unicode encoding
<gnomefreak> damn
<BUGabundo> hehe 2 years
<asac> not 2 years, but 20 month or so
<gnomefreak> asac: when you add patch for right click bug can you add another patch or 2?
<asac> gnomefreak: i dont add a patch. its landed upstream by now
<asac> upstream kicked this into all branches
<gnomefreak> oh in ~
<asac> gnomefreak: what patch do you want?
<gnomefreak> ok
<BUGabundo> eheh
<BUGabundo> he is gone
<gnomefreak> font is broken damnit
<asac> gnomefreak: which font?
<gnomefreak> BUGabundo: what is your font set at
<gnomefreak> asac: mainly firefox and thunderbird
<BUGabundo> font? in pidgin ? really big, why?
<gnomefreak> BUGabundo: everything in FF and message pane in thunderbird are really really small
<BUGabundo> don't use TB
<gnomefreak> setting tbird to use western encoding shows big but ok, it always reverts back to unicode within a few seconds
<gnomefreak> asac: http://www.flickr.com/photos/26378196@N05/3459740111/
<gnomefreak> it seems some stay on western and others do not
<BUGabundo> asac: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingNetworkManager#Debugging 3G modems
<BUGabundo> is it good ?
<BUGabundo> so that's how irrisi looks like... I have to test it some day
<BUGabundo> asac: that info is already producing results
<BUGabundo> a user just reported that
<BUGabundo> zte mf632 problem was hal-info,  hal set as cdma instead gsm
<asac> gnomefreak: your screenshot doesnt look that bad
<asac> BUGabundo: please reword that so it makes clear that the output of those commands should be attached to bugs
<BUGabundo> asac: ok
<asac> BUGabundo: also consider to use code blocks for the actual commands
<asac> like {{{
<asac> text
<asac> }}}
<asac> BUGabundo: also move that below the Debugging Crashes
<BUGabundo> asac: ok... 2nd editing
<BUGabundo> eheh
<asac> thanks
<gnomefreak> this is really getting old :(
<BUGabundo> np
<asac> gnomefreak: is that tbird 3?
<gnomefreak> asac: yes sorry
<BUGabundo> asac: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingNetworkManager#Debugging%203G%20modems better?
<asac> BUGabundo: please remove the "file bug by instructions" or move that further to the top to a General section
<asac> BUGabundo: the nm-modem-probe output is also supposed to be attached
<asac> also explain how the "..." are to be substituted
<asac> "Some 3G modem are not detected by NM, and generally this are udev bugs. " remove that line
<BUGabundo> with a 2 line command?
<asac> replace that : "in case your modem is not detected, open a bug and attach the following information:"
<asac> BUGabundo: 2 line command? not sure what you mean
<BUGabundo> ... with both  ttys
<gnomefreak> wordwrap is borked too
<BUGabundo> lol
<BUGabundo> let me finish another wiki, and ill fix all those
<BUGabundo> ohh that was not for me
<asac> bug 343270
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 343270 in network-manager-pptp "PPTP VPN connection fails on Jaunty Beta" [Undecided,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/343270
<BUGabundo> again?
<BUGabundo> there we go again...
<BUGabundo> asac: where exaclty do you want me to move it too???
<asac> BUGabundo: someone on top
<asac> BUGabundo: like a second item
<asac> "Reporting Bugs (General)"
<BUGabundo> but that would make 3G more important then common NM debug
<asac> BUGabundo: also tell them to use network-manager-applet if the bug is a UI issue
<asac> BUGabundo: err. just the ubuntu-bug line
<asac> BUGabundo: that doesnt belong to 3G
<BUGabundo> ahh
<BUGabundo> ok
<BUGabundo> dinner is served
<BUGabundo> I'll fix it when I come back
<gnomefreak> its only 4:41 i guess i should start cooking
 * gnomefreak wonders what bug report i commented on 
<gnomefreak> ok gone to cook.
#ubuntu-mozillateam 2009-04-21
<jcastro> asac: around?
<asac> 2:35 AM
<asac> jcastro: ;)
<jcastro> I was just hoping heh
<asac> "I am your dream" ;)
<jcastro> do you remember what you did to that gears .xpi to make it work in prism?
<jcastro> I did a reinstall and realized that gears isn't supported in amd64
<asac> yes. adding toolkit@mozilla.org as targetApplication
<asac> e.g. copy the first targetApplication block in install.rdf
<jcastro> ah
<jcastro> ok
<asac> and use minVersion 1.9 and maxVersion 1.9.*
<asac> or 1.9.0.*
<jcastro> minVersion 1.9?
<asac> yes
<jcastro> my prism seems to be .9 something
<jcastro> oh I see, that's the xulrunner version?
<jcastro> ok and how do I edit the .xpi, just unzip it and rezip it?
<asac> jcastro: yeah that (in theory) should enable gears on all xul-apps
<asac> jcastro: yeah zipping out and in
<asac> jcastro: you can also add prism as targetApplication explicitly. but i somehow still think it might work on all xulapps ;) (maybe a dream ;))
<asac> and i dont know the prism id, so toolkit@mozilla.org is safe
<jcastro> ok
<jcastro> version doesn't seem to work
<asac> jcastro: you probably did a typo
<asac> somewhere ;)
<asac> [reed]: awake?
<[reed]> asac: sadly, yes
<asac> [reed]: :) did anyone consider that 3.0.9 is now released like 18 hours before the jaunty final release ;)?
<[reed]> yes, we're well-aware
<asac> good
<[reed]> it was supposed to be tomorrow
<[reed]> and justdave and I said NO
<[reed]> but two days should be enough split
<asac> k. just noticed that you realigned releases because of fedora releases ;)
<asac> lets hope.
<[reed]> ubuntu never releases early on release date
<[reed]> day
<[reed]> so, I'm not worried
<asac> [reed]: yeah. we usually release at 1700 UTC
<asac> at least i think
<asac> let me ask release masters
<BUGabundo> 17h? that's a bit early eheh
<BUGabundo> I've seen it come at 20h GMT
<asac> 11:54 < slangasek> it's meant to happen during business hours in the UK
<asac> [reed]: ^^
<asac> so earlier than 1800UTC
<[reed]> they've never been on time before
<asac> but given that you probably won't will push back until after release, i guess we just have to see what happens (most likely nothing happens ... but i am not a mirror guy)
<asac> yeah
<asac> hehe
<asac> i would think if you share mirrors that also ship CDs you will see bustage
<[reed]> I do know that a lot of our mirrors are your mirrors, too
<[reed]> and they can't handle both Firefox and Ubuntu at the same time
<asac> [reed]: also CD mirrors?
<[reed]> we're way bigger than Ubuntu, though
<gnomefreak> LTS is supported for 3 years for desktop or is it 18 months?
<[reed]> asac: some, I'm sure
<asac> [reed]: bigger yes. but i guess the data asked from CD mirrors is really high ;)
<[reed]> yeah, it saturates them pretty heavily
<asac> but lets see. you guys thought about it, so its probably all right
<BUGabundo> gnomefreak: LTS is 3 why Desktop, 5 server
<[reed]> yeah, we talked to mirror operators and release team about it
<[reed]> two day gap should work out
<gnomefreak> BUGabundo: thanks
<[reed]> and we can easily throw more bandwidth at us if needed
<asac> [reed]: let me know how it went ;)
<asac> i think its less than 18 hours ;)
<[reed]> "its" ?
<[reed]> you mean Firefox release?
<[reed]> it's in 12 hours
<[reed]> though, we'll start seeding the mirrors in a few hours
<[reed]> when Toronto wakes up
<asac> [reed]: spread between ffox rolls out and ubuntu release
<asac> is less than 18 hours ;)
<asac> er
<asac> less than 36 i mean ;)
<[reed]> yeah, about to say
<[reed]> considering you're on Thursday
<[reed]> and we're on Tuesday
<[reed]> you may be delayed slightly, depending on how your mirrors are doing
<[reed]> we'll see
<BUGabundo> wait, what FF release will that be?
<[reed]> 3.0.9
<BUGabundo> ahh don't care then
<BUGabundo> eheh
<BUGabundo> I just use 3.6
<[reed]> asac: you working on getting 3.0.9 ready to go?
<BUGabundo> when will 3.5 it the AllBetas site?
<[reed]> like, at least to intrepid, and then to jaunty as soon as archive reopens?
<gnomefreak> asac: any reason we are skipping/skiped firefox 3.0.9?
<[reed]> better not be skipping 3.0.9...
<asac> [reed]: no. i stop doing security updates :-P
<asac> security is overvalued ;)
<asac> j.k
<[reed]> lol
<asac> gnomefreak: 3.0.9 isnt out yet, so we had no chance to skip it
<BUGabundo> what IMPORTANT fixes does this bring?
<asac> [reed]: we release 24 hours after archive opens. i think jaunty-security is already open too
<gnomefreak> I'm just going on your last comment in bug 187313
<asac> so i we shift stuff there ven before we released
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 187313 in firefox-3.0 "[MASTER] right click (with button release) might activate random popup-menu-item" [Medium,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/187313
<asac> [reed]: err "we release 24 after mozilla releases"
<asac> ;)
<[reed]> that's fixed in 3.0.10
<asac> yeah
<gnomefreak> [reed]: i thought it was fixed already
<asac> (sorry, i am still not really awake. did bug triaging till half past 4 am)
<[reed]> gnomefreak: on 3.5+, yes
<[reed]> not 3.0.x
<gnomefreak> [reed]: ah that makes sense thanks
<gnomefreak> asac: What is the right package to assign for lang packs?
<asac> gnomefreak: depends. whats the problem?
<gnomefreak> asac: bug 364459
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 364459 in firefox-3.0 "No Latvian firefox in jaunty" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/364459
<asac> gnomefreak: assign to langpack-o-matic
<asac> thats a product i think (not a package)
<asac> invalidate the ubuntu task
<gnomefreak> k
<asac> jcastro: ah. ok. you should rather unzip it in /usr/lib/xulrunner-addons/extensions/{000a9d1c-beef-4f90-9363-039d445309b8}
<asac> wow
<asac> nsLocale.cpp: In static member function 'static PRUnichar* nsCharTraits<short unsigned int>::copy(PRUnichar*, const PRUnichar*, size_t)':
<asac> nsLocale.cpp:7393545: error: expected type-specifier
<asac> that means line 7.3 million something
#ubuntu-mozillateam 2009-04-22
<gnomefreak> asac: if your around, i know its a bit early for you to be here, however what standards on FTBFS would be upstream problem as opposed to local bug? [reed] if your here please feel free to give me some guide on how to tell upstream FTB or our FTB
<asac> gnomefreak: depends
<asac> gnomefreak: we should ensure its not a problem on our side before asking upstream to look into it
<gnomefreak> asac: if iget time tomorrow i will try again
<gnomefreak> ok grabbinb latest daily and going to bed im tired and cranky as hell
<kaushal> hi
<kaushal> when is Firefox 3.0.9 going to be added in Ubuntu 8.04 repository ?
<kaushal> checking in again for my query :)
<kaushal> hi again
<kaushal> reposting my query here again, when is Firefox 3.0.9 going to be added in Ubuntu 8.04 repository ?
<ghindo> kaushal: When it's added to the other Ubuntu repositories? :p
<ghindo> kaushal: Probably not too long.  When was it released?
<kaushal> http://www.mozilla.org/security/announce/2009/mfsa2009-14.html
<directhex> guys, how do i go about debugging a plugin?
<asac> directhex: plugin != extension
<asac> what do you mean ;)
<asac> kaushal: we wait 24h before releasing security updates
<asac> kaushal: in that way we dont run into regressions and let mozilla catch them for us
<directhex> asac, i said plugin!
<asac> directhex: you never know ;)
<asac> directhex: i guess you know that there is no general answer to that question, right?
<directhex> asac, how do i set a breakpoint on a plugin with "firefox -g", since the plugin and its symbols aren't loaded until FF has been run?
<asac> directhex: usually setting breakpoints up-front works
<asac> directhex: if your plugin spawns a new process you need to tell gdb to follow that
<directhex> 0x00007fdd8b7275a4 in MoonWindowGtk::InitializeFullScreen (this=Cannot access memory at address 0x7ffeffffffc8
<directhex> ) at window-gtk.cpp:50
<directhex> 50		GdkWindow *gdk = parent->GetGdkWindow ();
<directhex> that's the best i've got from it so far
<directhex> ooh, i got a breakpoint to break
<directhex> hm, what a big backtrace
<kaushal> asac: Thanks :)
<directhex> http://pastebin.ca/1399539
<kaushal> asac: I didnot understand about this line < asac> kaushal: in that way we dont run into regressions and let mozilla catch them for us
<kaushal> give me examples :)
<asac> kaushal: from time to time mozilla - after doing weeks of QA and stuff - release and suddenly something is broken
<asac> thats a regression
<asac> the worst regressions are usually detected quite quickly
<asac> so waiting 24h is enough
<asac> we released at the same minute in the past, but at some point there was a data loss regression
<asac> and mozilla has a heavy weight QA process
<asac> (which is good)
<asac> so it took a couple of days again
<asac> and we were not supposed to release a quick fix to our users without waiting for them
<asac> thats why i dont release at the same time anymore and let them catch the bugs for us ... so i dont have to sit a week on a patch that would fix our users suffering, but not being allowed to distribute that
<asac> (because of trademark stuff)
<asac> kaushal: hope that explains it
<kaushal> asac: awesome much appreciated :)
<kaushal> asac: great and Thank you
<asac> directhex: ;)
<directhex> hm?
<asac> directhex: referred to "what a big backtradce"
<asac> directhex: so all figured?
<kaushal> asac: we as in means "ubuntu" right ?
<kaushal> or canonical ?
<asac> kaushal: what part are you referring to?
<kaushal> 17:10 #ubuntu-mozillateam: < asac> kaushal: we wait 24h before releasing security updates
<asac> kaushal: thats ubuntu ... yeah
<directhex> asac, working with upstream
<asac> kaushal: but thats also kind of canonical ;)
<directhex> asac, upstream reckons it's an ubuntu problem of some kind, and i reckon they're right.
<directhex> asac, the problem doesn't occur with the .xpi download of the plugin
<asac> directhex: thats not really much info you are giving ;)
<directhex> giving it as i get it!
<asac> directhex: you didn't tell me what the bug is about at all :)
<directhex> asac, moonlight-plugin-mozilla causes browser crashing if you try to display a full-screen video (test site is http://videoshow.vertigo.com)
<directhex> asac, happens with packages but not upstream .xpi, so it's something ubuntuish causing issues
<asac> directhex: moonlight is in the archive?
<directhex> asac, sure
<asac> so they do stupid plugin guessing and dont trigger ubufox
<asac> stupid folks
<directhex> hm? who does?
<asac> the website
<asac> it should just display the embed/object thing
<asac> and dont use a detection kit
<directhex> ah. detection kitting is part of upstream Silverlight.js
<asac> which is stupid
<asac> ;)
<directhex> i.e. blame microsoft for lack of plugin finder in msie for breaking it for everyone else ;)
<asac> anyway. whats the package called then?
<directhex> moonlight-plugin-mozilla, source package moon
<asac> directhex: ok. installling. did you add our plugin meta data to control? (i think remember that you did that)
<directhex> asac, yes, i don't know how correct it is of course :)
<asac> yeah. we need the anti-plugin-detection-kit ;)
<directhex> i'm testing in a 32-bit vm to see if it's 64-bit-related
<asac> good idea
<directhex> it is indeed a 64-bit problem
<asac> good. so its upstream!!!
<directhex> or a regression someplace else ;)
<directhex> hm, possible fix from upstream. etsting...
<jdhore1> Is there a estimated ETA for Firefox 3.0.9 hitting Hardy's repos?
<directhex> asac, in case you were curious, upstream bug located & just dpatched. i'll SRU it for jaunty
<asac> directhex: showing patch would entertain me ;)
<asac> jdhore1: we release 24h after mozilla for various reasons
<asac> so any minute
<directhex> asac, http://svn.debian.org/viewsvn/pkg-mono/moon/trunk/debian/patches/moon_fix_gdk_pointer_size.dpatch?revision=3966&view=markup
<asac> heh
<asac> so undefined prototype somewhere?
<directhex> something like that. gtk-2.0/gtk/gdktypes.h defines GdkNativeWindow as either gpointer or guint32 depending on whether GDK_NATIVE_WINDOW_POINTER is defined
<directhex> GDK_NATIVE_WINDOW_POINTER is defined in moonlight.h depending on whether GLIB_SIZEOF_VOID_P is 8 (as it is on 64-bit platforms)
<directhex> and GLIB_SIZEOF_VOID_P comes from glib.h
<directhex> so... include glib.h then moonlight.h, and sizeof(GdkNativeWindow) is 8, otherwise it's 4
<directhex> a fixed plugin will be landing in incoming.debian.org within minutes
<asac> directhex: will you do a SRU for jaunty?
<directhex> asac, need to do the paperwork, but yes, it's very much my intention
<directhex> [ ]	moon_1.0.1-3.dsc	22-Apr-2009 22:32 	1.5K
<BUGabundo> asac: hi
<BUGabundo> asac: how to rebuild fontconfig cache?
<asac> BUGabundo: fc-cache --system-only
<asac> at least i think
<asac> usually you dont need to do that, right?
<BUGabundo> yeah
<BUGabundo> but a user seems to have a corrupted cache
<BUGabundo> http://img513.imageshack.us/img513/8053/capturaecra6.png
<directhex> asac, assuming for a second that a silverlight site isn't using browser detection (it's true, some don't), would the moon package be picked up by ubufox as-is? or is extra work needed for the metadata i added to debian/control to be seen?
<asac> directhex: havent checked.
<asac> i would suggest to do a test site
<asac> directhex: but form looking at control it looks right
<directhex> asac, how does ubufox do the searches, i.e. where is the data it searches?
<asac> directhex: what is a typical moonlight extension?
<asac> file extension i mean
<asac> .moon?
<asac> err sl ;)
<directhex> asac, erm..... for SL1? .js
<asac> directhex: http://people.ubuntu.com/~asac/pfs/test/3_triplecontent.html
<asac> directhex: unfortunately i have no file so you have to click on the tools -> manage content plugins
<asac> and have to select search
<asac> for silverlight mimetype
<asac> thats what you would get if there would be real content with file
<asac> description seems to be quite long
<directhex> asac, patches welcome
<asac> heh
<directhex> asac, if it helps, i'll look at some dummy SL content for your page
<asac> directhex: you sure you can use silverlight in the description?
<asac> e.g. trademark
<directhex> ehm... i'll look into that
<asac> Xb-Npp-Description: The GNU SWF Player (http://www.gnu.org/software/gnash/)
<asac> anyway. i think its ok except maybe the silverlight name
<asac> ubufox should line break at some point
<directhex> <object type="application/x-silverlight"
<directhex> 	data="data:application/x-silverlight,"
<directhex>        width="240"
<directhex>        height="197"></object>
<directhex> works for me. give it a punt
<directhex> i extracted the actions taken by Silverlight.js when it inserts the <object> into the DOM
<directhex> that cut-down version seems valid
#ubuntu-mozillateam 2009-04-23
<asac> https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/362352
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 362352 in thunderbird "package thunderbird 2.0.0.21+nobinonly-0ubuntu0.8.10.1 failed to install/upgrade: files list file for package `xulrunner-1.9' contains empty filename" [Undecided,Incomplete]
<asac> am i tired or is the problem hard to identify ;)
<asac> i mean understanding his problem ;)
<asac> directhex: the one in the test page is similar
<directhex> asac, i know, but i DEFINITELY got the ubufox window with my version
<asac> ah you do some data
<directhex> i'll take a screenshot for posterity!
<Lns> Hey all, a couple things I wanted to bring up
<directhex> asac, http://www2.apebox.org/wordpress/picturebox-2/miscellanous-junk/?pid=220#picture_nav
<Lns> In Jaunty w/Firefox 3.0.8, I was having major issues on Facebook when Adblock Plus was installed (even when completely deactivated). I couldn't do anything on FB - comment, see many pictures, etc... it wasn't until I completely removed Adblock that things actually started working again (even though, as I said, it was disabled)
<Lns> Second thing, is there a way to remove the authentication from a closed tab so, say, someone can't come up to my browser instance and go history -> recently closed tabs, and re-open my, say, authenticated firewall config page?
<asac> directhex: yeah. thats how its supposed to work
<asac> Lns: have you tried a different adblock version?
<Lns> asac: nope just tried the latest one from mozilla addons
<directhex> asac, and DOES work! barring the whole "everyone on the internet uses plugin detection" issue
<Lns> asac: https://addons.mozilla.org/en-US/firefox/addon/1865 i believe (not on the same system but i'm sure this is it)
<asac> Lns: removing authentication from the tab is difficult ... especially if its session cookies. i dont think there is such a feature. guess you should close app (remember tabs) and start it to get that effect
<Lns> oh another thing I noticed (in jaunty) when i install the adobe flash plugin, it doesn't ask me to restart, and when i re-visit the flash page it prompts me to install the plugin again.
<asac> Lns: its a bug that it prompts you again
<asac> it used to work without restart
<Lns> asac: rgr
<asac> but something broke that
<asac> i haven't tracked that down
<asac> yet
<Lns> no worries just thought i'd throw it out there =)
<asac> its known ;)
<asac> a bunch of bugs about that
<Lns> cool...yeah the one that worried me the most was the closed tabs thing
<asac> its kind of an interesting idea
<Lns> i can see both sides of the issue..but i'd have to think that most people would assume when the tab is closed your session w/the site is also closed
<Lns> just like if yo uclose the browser window itself
<asac> maybe a feature that allows you to invalidate session cookies for current tab/page might exist in form of some extension
<asac> Lns: i know, but its difficult.maybe user has more tabs open from same site and so on
<Lns> asac: there's no way for FF to know that the tab being closed is the last one from the site open, and therefore closes the session cookie?
<Lns> i know i'm probably greatly trivializing it
<Lns> maybe a 'treat tabs as windows' option or something
<Lns> although i'm not sure if it's the case if you have multiple windows vs tabs
<asac> Lns: well. figuring out if its the last one is probably still doable. but the UI is not easy.
<asac> you do not want to do that by default it think
<asac> so either you make it upon request
<asac> or you have a pref the user can change for all sites
<asac> or you make that only for certain sites
<asac> like bank/launchpad/mozilla
<Lns> why not do it by default? I'd think that's the more secure way
<asac> but also more annoying
<asac> some sites dont need that much security ;)
<Lns> really? I mean, I'm just talking for myself but when i close a tab i'm pretty much done with it
<asac> but if you visit the site like 20 times a day and still close the page in between?
<Lns> i would expect to have to log in again if i went back...it surprised me that it didn't
<Lns> why not keep the tab open in those cases? :)
<asac> if you do like 300 things in a day
<asac> its easier to open what you need on demand
<Lns> well that's a poweruser there
<asac> than searching for the tab you already have opened ;)
<Lns> that would, i think, mandate some manual config to relax the security
<asac> depends how you define powerusers
<asac> a lot of users use the webbrowser all day
<Lns> as i do, with at least 3-7 tabs open at all times
<asac> Lns: as i said its an interesting idea
<Lns> just thought i'd throw it out there =)
<Lns> thanks for listening ;)
<asac> i would think that was already discussed though. but we will see
<Lns> i'd think so too
<asac> mozillla bug 307220
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 307220 in tkgate "Error when tkgate starts simulator " [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/307220
<asac> mozillla bug 272030
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 272030 in libass "please don't install ./usr/lib/libass.la" [Undecided,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/272030
<asac> Lns: ^^
<asac> oops
<asac> thats wrong ;)
<Lns> hehe
<asac> https://bugzilla.mozilla.org/show_bug.cgi?id=117222
<asac> https://bugzilla.mozilla.org/show_bug.cgi?id=210466
<ubottu> Mozilla bug 117222 in Networking: Cookies "Limit Scope of Session Cookies (new tabs and windows)" [Enhancement,Assigned]
<ubottu> Mozilla bug 210466 in UI Design "Cookie Manager does not respond to Ctrl+W "close window"" [Trivial,New]
<asac> last bug is differnet as it seems ;)
<Lns> yeah those are a bit different, though related
<Lns> so there's no way to force a second browser instance?
<Lns> i guess that's why you get a "firefox is already running" ;)
<Lns> which is kinda a pita when you close and rapidly re-open it
<Lns> before it's done dying
<asac> to some degree thats te reason for that already running thing
<asac> the real reason is that it checks for X window to see if it needs to start a new process or send a command to an already running one
<asac> so if you start them quickly both will not see that window
<asac> and think: lets start a full new firefox
<asac> then the firefox process loosing the race fails wit hthat alert
<Lns> yeah
<Lns> too bad there's no easy way to do File -> New -> Session Window
<Lns> I guess that's more along the lines of that bug thou
<Lns> Oh well, back to work =)
<asac> i am off
<BUGabundo> bye asac
<Nafallo> asac: yes. we know. ;-)
<BUGabundo> happy release party
<Nafallo> asac: a little bit off, not to much that we will avoid you... :-)
<BUGabundo> 2am... guess I'm hitting the pillow! good release party everyone
<directhex> asac, does ubufox have any greasemonkeyish ability to tweak a single web page?
<asac> directhex: no ;) ... thats what greasemonkey is for
<directhex> asac, hm, i was wondering whether it'd work as a nice filthy hack for triggering the plugin finder
<asac> directhex: hmm
<asac> directhex: if you have an example greasescript that would detect that flash detection kit that would be indeed a great thing
<directhex> asac, it doesn't need to be that complex really - every single "install silverlight" button on the internest ends up in the same place - http://go-mono.com/moonlight. so all you need to do is sniff the url
<directhex> or i could smile sweetly at upstream to hax their page & detect jaunty
<asac> directhex: you mean fixigin Silverlight.js ?
<directhex> asac, well, i mean just a hack for that one page to insert a 1 pixel SL control if jaunty is detected, regardless of silverlight.js
<asac> directhex: ah. ok. would be good, but finding such a grease script would be better ;)
<directhex> asac, well, it's easy for silverlight - because Silverlight.js is pretty much the only detector in wide use, you just check to see if any of its methods are defined
<asac> directhex: if you could come up with a prototype that adds a "<object " somewhere on the side (maybe invisible)? would probably workaround
<gnomefreak> asac: what is RETR command in thunderbird?
<asac> gnomefreak: that looks like an IMAP protocol command
<gnomefreak> asac: i hope not since all the email addresses are pop
<asac> yeah seems to be a protocol command (could be imap or pop)
<asac> gnomefreak: why do you ask?
<gnomefreak> ah ok
<gnomefreak> asac: i got the error a few times today as well as a few last week
<BUGabundo> RETRieve
<asac> gnomefreak: so you get a dialog popup?
<BUGabundo> it issues the list of unpulled emails
<asac> BUGabundo: is that pop or imap (or both)
<gnomefreak> asac: yep
<BUGabundo> both AFAIK
<BUGabundo> most POPs
<asac> heh. tha t explains why i got a bunch of hits for imap on google too
<gnomefreak> says its a temorary problem
<BUGabundo> imap(s) uses last
<BUGabundo> *LAST
<asac> thx
<gnomefreak> asac: did you push 3.0.9 yet?
<asac> gnomefreak: if you see it a gain show me a screenshot please
<asac> (the RETR)
<asac> gnomefreak: its pushed
<asac> 8 hours ago i think
<asac> to jaunty-security
<gnomefreak> asac: ok will do. I'm getting a security announcment on 3.0.9 from the security mailing list
<BUGabundo> security pocket already opened?
<gnomefreak> from Jamie (not sure who it is but he is with Canonical
<gnomefreak> )
<asac> gnomefreak: i just sent a dent about it
<asac> gnomefreak: jamie is jdstrand
<asac> (in this channel too)
<BUGabundo> eheh
<BUGabundo> u guys use and abuse all means of comunication
<gnomefreak> ah ok i havent loaded gwibber yet, its too early to deal with errors
<BUGabundo> email, im, irc, microblogs
<asac> lol
<gnomefreak> ok so most emails are in that small font while some are normal :(
<BUGabundo> gnomefreak: usual advcice: make a new TB profile and try to reproduce
 * gnomefreak hates when people ignore emails
<asac> gnomefreak: i guess mails with html vs. plain text
<gnomefreak> BUGabundo: it doesnt happen all the time, so im fairly sure its not profile related
<gnomefreak> asac: that could be it is this more of a Ubuntu issue or Mozilla?
<asac> gnomefreak: most likely the user messed his font setup
<asac> at least if the difference is so that its annoying
<asac> (or its really just a few mails)
<asac> users should only allow simple html
<gnomefreak> asac: not a few but most are small some are normal
<asac> gnomefreak: what is selected in  View -> Mesage Body As ?
<asac> use text or simple html
<gnomefreak> nothing
<gnomefreak> whould i need to restart Tbird?
<gnomefreak> if not than plain text didnt work
<gnomefreak> HTML doesnt help either
<gnomefreak> how are we handling the applicants to extension team?
<asac> gnomefreak: if we dont know them they get added to the cheering team
<asac> what name was that again?
<gnomefreak> https://edge.launchpad.net/~hanen105
<gnomefreak> he joined lots of teams
<asac> gnomefreak: #ubuntu-release-party ;) ... you are not even there
<asac> gnomefreak: we reject him telling that teams are something to contribute first
<asac> gnomefreak: point him to the team we have set up
<asac> how was that called again?
<gnomefreak> mozilla squad
<gnomefreak> ubuntu-mozillasquad to be exact
<asac> gnomefreak: https://edge.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-mozillasquad
<asac> yeah
<gnomefreak> he was already a member of the team still looking for more info on him
<asac> well. we dont know him ;)
<asac> reject him and tell him he should contribute here for a while first
<gnomefreak> kk
<asac> but given that he joined the daily team even
<asac> i would think he hasnt done this to contribute ;)
<gnomefreak> agreed
<directhex> <script type="text/javascript">if(/Ubuntu\/(\d+.\d\d)/.exec(navigator.userAgent)[1]>=9.04)document.write("<object type=\"application/x-silverlight\" data=\"data:application/x-silverlight,\" width=\"0\" height=\"0\" />");</script>
<directhex> my first javascript of 2009
<armin76> asac: i'm i right thinking that libgtkembedmoz is not available on xul 1.9?
<gnomefreak> asac: thanks for updating the mailing list admin <still too damn early>
<asac> armin76: yes
<armin76> asac: thanks :)
<asac> gnomefreak: i found out something good. i can reply to a mime part of the ml approval mail
<asac> to reject his mail
<asac> so i for rejection you dont even need to go to webinterface
<gnomefreak> on sweet
<gnomefreak> s/on/oh
<asac> same for approvals ... but you have to include the password in the reply to the -request (take care that that doesnt go to list or user if you want to try ;))
<asac> gnomefreak: if you look at approval mails there should be two attachments
<asac> one is a snipped similar to what you get when you confirm your account on subscription
<asac> armin76: those folks need to use the glue
<armin76> asac: bumb :)
<gnomefreak> ok i see attachments
<asac> armin76: 99.99% of those asking that at least dont know
<asac> gnomefreak: not sure if you can reply to an attachment in tbird. guess you would need to open it with double click first
<asac> gnomefreak: can you open such an attachment as a mail by clicking on it in tbird?
<gnomefreak> asac: yes
<asac> gnomefreak: yeah. so you should see instructions in there
<gnomefreak> i have it open
<asac> i didnt really understand the approval ... but the reection is easy ;) ... just reply
<gnomefreak> depends there are 2 attachments
<asac> without changing anyhting
<asac> gnomefreak: well. if you read the content you will see which is the right one
<asac> its pretty obvious
<asac> has a subject like "confirm ...."
<gnomefreak> ah ha found the right attachment
<asac> but i think thats a new feature. its definitly a new milestone in mailing list handling ;)
<gnomefreak> so for spam i just send a empty email with header and subject intact?
<asac> gnomefreak: yeah.
<asac> gnomefreak: well you just hit reply
<asac> dont need to remove anything from body
<asac> just reply ... send
<gnomefreak> reply>send
<asac> yep
<gnomefreak> thats too easy
<asac> ;)
<BUGabundo> eheh
<asac> after having done a few you could start trying how the approval works
<BUGabundo> and then we get his pass
<asac> let me know if you find
<asac> i would think that you probably have to write
<asac> Approval: password
<asac> in the first line of the body
<asac> but the instructions are somewhat unclear
<gnomefreak> well leave me a few so i can try it out ;)
<asac> no worry
<asac> i dont read mail today till evening
<gnomefreak> that they are. but who runs it?
<asac> gnomefreak: what do you mean?
<asac> gnomefreak: oh. can you remove cruft from the mail admins page?
<asac> gnomefreak: i guess bluekuja is still in there
<gnomefreak> oh eait thats us nevermind, no sense in asking us to make it more clear
<asac> he certainly shouldnt get those mails anymore
<asac> lol
<asac> gnomefreak: ah i see. its mailman upstream freature i guess
<asac> gnomefreak: so mailman project  ... or launchpad
<gnomefreak> more info on this would be great
<asac> they run those lists
<asac> gnomefreak: but maybe we can edit the text in the admin interface ;)
<BUGabundo> there goes the mirror
<BUGabundo> its out
<asac> gnomefreak: i would suggest to check mailman documentation
<asac> they probably explain that
<gnomefreak> ok i can do that this week i hope
<asac> gnomefreak: http://www.modwest.com/help/kb13-283.html
<gnomefreak> oh this cant be good
<asac> there is a bit more ... search for -request
<asac> anyway ... you will figure
<gnomefreak> ok they close the bug but say its not yet fixed in tbird b3pre
<gnomefreak> oh i see tbird's xul is being changed to 1.9.2a1pre
<gnomefreak> from 1.9.1
<gnomefreak> oh no thats 3.1
<gnomefreak> can we get that added to dailies
<gnomefreak> that didnt give me anything, i keep looking after smoke =>email
<asac> gnomefreak: i think we had a branch for 3.1 at some point
<gnomefreak> Planning for transition from FF 3.0 to FF 3.5  doesnt make sense i think someone messed the subject up
<asac> not sure if fta kept on maintaing that
<gnomefreak> ok i can ping him later if im here
<asac> gnomefreak: fta is away for a few weeks ;)
<gnomefreak> ok i wont ping him later ;)
<asac> he is doing kind of a long term trip ;)
<gnomefreak> i can use one of those too
<asac> ack++
<asac> i could just go and live in the dschungle for a while
<asac> just next to a nice waterfall so i can cool myself down ;)
<gnomefreak> :)
<gnomefreak> be back smoke
 * gnomefreak forgot to call babysitter
<gnomefreak> asac: take a look at but 105915  i dont see any auto filter
<gnomefreak> opps
<gnomefreak> bug 105915
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 105915 in linux-source-2.6.17 "cant find mixer after update" [Undecided,Won't fix] https://launchpad.net/bugs/105915
<gnomefreak> or not
<gnomefreak> bug 105918
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 105918 in thunderbird "Thunderbird 'Create filter from message' should use 'To' instead of 'From'" [Low,Invalid] https://launchpad.net/bugs/105918
<gnomefreak> there you go
<asac> ooking
<asac> gnomefreak: do you have filteres. isnt there a filter* file somewhere in profile
<asac> ask user to attach that
<gnomefreak> ok will do
<asac> gnomefreak: its msgFilterRules.dat
<asac> its somewhere in the profile
<asac> i think in the directory of the account the filter was created for
<gnomefreak> i dont see it in mine
<gnomefreak> under default
<gnomefreak> no wonder im llooking in firefox :(
<asac> lol
<gnomefreak> asac: filterlog.html or the messagefilters...dat
<asac> gnomefreak: .mozilla-thunderbird
<asac> is tbird 2
<gnomefreak> yep
<asac> .thunderbird-3.0 is tbir 3
<gnomefreak> yeah i know
<gnomefreak> msgFilterRules.dat
<gnomefreak> yeap its the .dat
<asac> gnomefreak: you have jaunty-security lines for sources.list at hand?
<gnomefreak> yeah you sould too :)
<asac> gnomefreak: can you plesae post your lines
<gnomefreak> holy shit
<gnomefreak> they are not in there
<gnomefreak> thats a bad bug
<gnomefreak> -proposed is added but security isnt? this is default list from a clean install
<asac> gnomefreak: go to administration -> software sources and enable them ;)
<gnomefreak> they should be in /etc/apt/sources.list upon install, hint these repos are important
<asac> gnomefreak: they are in there if you install ... i am pretty sure
<asac> its just that i removed them manually i gues
<asac> as i usualyl run development release
<asac> and hence i dont ned them ;)
<gnomefreak> not here during last install maybe 3 weeks ago
<gnomefreak> maybe because its not final?
<gnomefreak> but people that use pre release will now have to add them
<asac> nah
<asac> i think its been in there since beta at least
<asac> i made a few test install after beta and it was in tere for sure
<BUGabundo> gnomefreak: -proposed is not enabled by default
<BUGabundo> and it needs a serious work!!!
<BUGabundo> it should use apt-listchanges to let the user know what BUG its testing
<gnomefreak> BUGabundo: i know but security repos are not in the sources.list
<BUGabundo> really?
<BUGabundo> clean install?
<gnomefreak> http://pastebin.mozilla.org/644059 is from clean install around Sat, 11 Apr 2009 12:47:46 -0400
 * gnomefreak doesnt see security in there
<asac> gnomefreak:
<asac> deb http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ jaunty-security universe main multiverse restricted
<BUGabundo> thats strange
<asac> deb-src http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ jaunty-security universe main multiverse restricted
<asac> deb http://ubuntu.intergenia.de/ubuntu/ jaunty-updates universe main multiverse restricted
<asac> deb-src http://ubuntu.intergenia.de/ubuntu/ jaunty-updates universe main multiverse restricted
<asac> i just added those
<BUGabundo> let me ask on +1
<BUGabundo> gnomefreak: 2 ppl just checked and its there!
<gnomefreak> thats a stock list
<gnomefreak> i didnt touch that one
<gnomefreak> BUGabundo: also upgrade will have them
<gnomefreak> this is clean install
<BUGabundo> fresh install
<BUGabundo> thats what i asked
<BUGabundo> really strange
<BUGabundo> at lunch i'll try a kvm image
<BUGabundo> i'm getting confirmations of FF3.0.9 getting installed!
<BUGabundo> http://pastebin.com/m65f878e5
<gnomefreak> asac: bug 365357 have you seen this problem? I havent in a while
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 365357 in xulrunner-1.9 "pkg did not install" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/365357
<gnomefreak> yuck i dont think it is xulrunner but ill ask a few
<asac> gnomefreak: yes thats etcinsvk
<gnomefreak> thought so
<gnomefreak> i commented but i havent sent it yet
<gnomefreak> im trying to break u-n atm
<gnomefreak> l;ets hope that works
<gnomefreak> asac: should flashplugin-installer depend on *-nonfree
<gnomefreak> and the other way -nonfree depend on -installer
<asac> gnomefreak: its all ok as it is atm
<asac> -nonfree depends on installer ... but not the other way around
<gnomefreak> asac: bug 365400 i marked as ubufox
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 365400 in ubufox "Firefox doesn't detect flash plugin after upgrading from 8.10" [Undecided,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/365400
<gnomefreak> not sure exactly what he means, -installer is what?
<asac> flashplugin-installer is the new package name
<gnomefreak> for -nonfree?
<asac> yes
<gnomefreak> if so than it should install -nonfree when -installer is installed
<gnomefreak> or at least use replaces
<gnomefreak> sorry conflicts or replaces
<gnomefreak> ok damnit where did the firefox bug about assertiuon error (not restarting after update?
<gnomefreak> opps go
<asac> gnomefreak: no ... it installs installer in case non free is installed
<asac> just the other way around
<asac> we migrate to installer and not to nonfree
<gnomefreak> than installer should be enough to view flash?
<asac> yes
<asac> gnomefreak: i already asked on the bug
<gnomefreak> k
<asac> gnomefreak: when i say: "this is a bug in firefox, not ubufox, you dont need to say: "this isnt a bug in firefox" and invalidate that
<asac> https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/355112
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 355112 in ubufox "Ask.com keeps being re-added to Firefox search bar after updates" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<asac> you did that to that bug
<asac> fixed bug
<gnomefreak> commented
<gnomefreak> i missed a few posts that being one of them
<asac> good
<asac> no problem
<gnomefreak> ok back to TV for a while. need break before FTBFS :)
<gnomefreak> asac: when repling to mailing list i double click on the attachment and reply or i reply to the normal email?
<apachelogger> ~order birthday package for asac
 * kubotu is running to the corner shop to get a birthday present.
 * kubotu slides a birthday cake and a present down the bar to asac and gives everyone a nice frosty mug of beer.
<kubotu> Happy birthday to you, happy birthday to you, happy birthday asac, happy birthday to you!!!! - Wooooho!
<kubotu> Happy Birthday asac :D
<kubotu> To your health!
 * apachelogger hugs asac
<[reed]> ah, hippy barfday, asac
<BUGabundo> bday? ohhhh happy b'day asac !!!!
<armin76> happy bday asacbuntu
<gnomefreak> happy birthday asac for some reason i thought you just had one
<gnomefreak> ok back to SM-2 again be back later (i hope later rather than sooner)
<asac> thanks
<asac> usually i dont announce my birthday ;)
<asac> but today i had to because of this nice coincident
<BUGabundo> eheheh
<BUGabundo> so its asacbuntu
<asac> right ;)
<BUGabundo> or jaunty alex
<asac> too bad i dont have a j ;)
<BUGabundo> Alexander Jackalop
<BUGabundo> LOLOL
<asac> hehe
<asac> anyway ... doing extended lunch now to celebrate this special moment ;)
<BUGabundo> go a head
<BUGabundo> have a slice of cake on me
<BUGabundo> u deserv
<gnomefreak> have a strong drink for me ;)
<gnomefreak> for me and ill buy
 * gnomefreak back to this broken crap
<armin76> [reed]: did you saw the bugs where i cc'ed you?
<[reed]> armin76: which one?
<BUGabundo> gnomefreak: u just want to give him a bad liver
<BUGabundo> smoke is bad enough already
<gnomefreak> smoke drink bad but fun :)
<armin76> [reed]: yesterday, super-h related
<[reed]> got bug #s?
<[reed]> ah
<[reed]> I see
<[reed]> I skipped over those
<[reed]> apparently
<armin76> :(
<[reed]> ok, I've tagged reviewers
<[reed]> that basically what you want?
<armin76> yup, thanks
<gnomefreak> [reed]: was the pango patch commited upstream yet?
<[reed]> I do believe so
<[reed]> let me look
<gnomefreak> [reed]: thanks
<[reed]> mozilla bug 478871
<ubottu> Mozilla bug 478871 in GFX: Thebes "compile error 'struct _PangoFcFontMapClass' has no member named 'context_substitute' with pango 1.23" [Normal,Resolved: fixed] http://bugzilla.mozilla.org/show_bug.cgi?id=478871
<[reed]> yep, fixed
<gnomefreak> [reed]: thanks now it might build :)
<gnomefreak> ok its at a safe point to walk away, be back to check on build later
<gnomefreak> 1687 people in #ubuntu :) and im still not here im just scared its going to fail
<gnomefreak> damn thing still fails to build
<asac> gnomefreak: sunbird?
<asac> or sm2
<gnomefreak> sm2
<asac> how does it fail?
<asac> same pango thing?
<asac> probably didnt apply the patch
<asac> properly
<gnomefreak> asac: no its not pango give me a minute and ill post it
<asac> k
<gnomefreak> asac: http://pastebin.mozilla.org/644076
<gnomefreak> i doubt its our bug
<gnomefreak> looking upstream for bug but cant find the string errors anywhere. im here and eating and searching :)
<gnomefreak> LP is still very very slow
<[reed]> asac: heads-up, we're firedrilling
<[reed]> "yay"
<NCommander> Are there known issues with Firefox on SPARC?
<g0ph3r> hi folks, after todays update of firefox 3.0.9, i can't start thunderbird anymore: it always gives only a segfault. i'm using ubuntu 8.10. what puzzled me a bit is that i could not find a bug about this... so i was wondering if this might be just me and stumbled in on here to check if this is already a known issue or not
<g0ph3r> hm... well, i guess i'll try more tomorrow. it's getting late for me now
<[reed]> NCommander: yes
<NCommander> [reed], anything I can do to help?
<[reed]> talk to armin76
<NCommander> armin76, ping
<armin76> NCommander: hi, whats up?
<armin76> oh
<armin76> NCommander: well, not much you can do, or yes, have a look at mozilla bug 448658
<ubottu> Mozilla bug 448658 in Phishing Protection "nsUrlClassifierDBService has bad alignment, causes SIGBUS" [Critical,New] http://bugzilla.mozilla.org/show_bug.cgi?id=448658
<armin76> look at my align.patch and find a solution for it so it works on msvc :)
<asac> [reed]: *sigh*
<NCommander> armin76, I can fix it on MSVC
<asac> [reed]: hmm... no mail i see about the cause
<asac> oh found something
<NCommander> armin76, can we get it into karmic though (and maybe SRU into jaunty?)
<asac> NCommander: the patch should land upstream ... then it will get automatically to all our releases
<NCommander> asac, I want it fixed for the existing releases
<NCommander> I actually have a SPARC box I care about
<asac> "... then it will get automatically to all our releases"
<NCommander> ... huh?
<asac> all includes existing releases
 * NCommander maybe missing how Mozilla is SRUed
<asac> NCommander: mozilla is SRUed monthly through -security ;)
<NCommander> Neat
<BUGabundo> asac: what are you doing here? go celebrate your bday with family and real world friends!
<asac> heh. i already did ;) ... more to come on weekend
<asac> but thanks ;)
<BUGabundo> eheh np
<NCommander> armin76, that build failure looks unrelated to the alignment change O_o;
<kbrosnan> Mozilla is doing a 3.5b4 test day tomorrow http://quality.mozilla.org/events/2009/apr/24/firefox-35-beta-4-test-day any questions /msg me
<BUGabundo> yay
<NCommander> armin76, I'm looking into how to resolve this and fix on MSVC. SPARC alignment is similar to ARM so I think I can use some of the same tricks to fix it
#ubuntu-mozillateam 2009-04-24
<NCommander> armin76, your patch nolonger applies to the upstream source :-/
<armin76> NCommander: i'll have a look
<armin76> NCommander: the patch was pretty recent as you see
<armin76> NCommander: it applies for me
<armin76> NCommander: it should apply to mozilla-central trunk
<armin76> patch -p1 < attachment.cgi\?id\=372899
<armin76> patching file toolkit/components/url-classifier/src/nsUrlClassifierDBService.cpp
<guidog> asac: Hi, did you have a look at the icedove-3.0 patches?
<armin76> [reed]: why is fx3.0.10 going out sooner than expected?
<asac> armin76: regress
<gnomefreak> asac: 1.0.9 had a regression fixed in .10?
<gnomefreak> eh
<gnomefreak> 3.0.9 even
<gnomefreak> oh where is he when you need him
<[reed]> armin76: security issue and a stability issue
<gnomefreak> i see gwibber bugs are fixed in trunk so far the first 2 i have looked at
<[reed]> and it's really just 3.0.9 + two fixes
<gnomefreak> nobody speaks English on Gwibber, well at leasst seems that way
<armin76> [reed]: :) thanks
<asac> guidog: hi. great to have you here. i havent looked yet ... still fighting a bit the release hang-over ;)
<gnomefreak> ok how do you use the shorten link feature on gwibber?
<asac> gnomefreak: go to preferences and enable it
<gnomefreak> i did i thought
<asac> once you do that it will automatically shorten urls you paste
<asac> gnomefreak: it only shortens urls that are pasted i think
<gnomefreak> oh damn forgot reinstall of ubuntu
<asac> not typed
<gnomefreak> asac: when i reinstalled i forgot to upadte prefferences
<gnomefreak> asac: thanks
<guidog> asac: no worries, take your time. I won't be doing anything on this anyway until next week.
<asac> guidog: ok great. btw ... the .daily branches are not really ment to be something you base work on
<asac> guidog: the .head branches are always the latests patch state ... the .dailies are just for the bot and when the build fails we bump the changelog version in .head
<asac> after fixing it
<asac> doesnt make a big difference ... except that the .dailies have zillions of daily commits which we usually dont want in the bzr log
<asac> as they are just commits of changelog
<NCommander> armin76, oh, I tried to apply it to the Ubuntu source package :-/
<guidog> asac: I can move the patches over to .daily. Is there an easy way to do this with bzr like git-format-patch, git-am
<armin76> NCommander: :)
<asac> guidog: i think there is ;) have to check how though
<NCommander> armin76, whats odd in xulrunner the same file it needs to patch is there ...
<gnomefreak> !coc
<ubottu> The Ubuntu Code of Conduct to which we ask all Ubuntu users to adhere can be found at http://www.ubuntu.com/community/conduct/
<gnomefreak> no thats not for you guys
<asac> mozilla bug 489322
<ubottu> Mozilla bug 489322 in Layout "3.0.10 pre crashes with HTML validator when viewing source [@ @0x0 | nsTextFrame::ClearTextRun() ]" [Critical,Resolved: fixed] http://bugzilla.mozilla.org/show_bug.cgi?id=489322
<gnomefreak> asac: when you get a minute please look at bug 105918 either he only has one filter or well not sure
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 105918 in thunderbird "Thunderbird 'Create filter from message' should use 'To' instead of 'From'" [Low,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/105918
<[reed]> is it normal for a computer to be 75C?
<NCommander> armin76, is there a good guide to building Mozilla from VCS?
<armin76> NCommander: https://developer.mozilla.org/en/Mozilla_Source_Code_(Mercurial)
<[reed]> https://developer.mozilla.org/en/Build_Documentation
<[reed]> or that
<NCommander> Thanks, I'm going to try and build Firefox from source .... I feel like I should run now, very fast :-/
<gnomefreak> asac: did you get a chance to look at the build failure?
<gnomefreak> im thinking its only a Sm2 problem
<gnomefreak> bug 252215
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 252215 in flashplugin-nonfree "Flashplugin-nonfree stops voice record on Skype" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/252215
<asac> gnomefreak: i think i missed your post with more details on the build failure
<gnomefreak> ok i can post it again if you want me to
<asac> yes please
<gnomefreak> k
<gnomefreak> asac: http://pastebin.mozilla.org/644183
<gnomefreak> thanks for looking
<asac> gnomefreak: thats a missing bump of lower bound for nspr/nss in debian/rules
<gnomefreak> looking
<asac> gnomefreak: look at revision 440 on xulrunner-1.9.2.head
<asac> branch
<asac> thats what you need to pick i guess
<gnomefreak> ok
<gnomefreak> wait doesnt SM2 use 1.9.2?
<gnomefreak> i guess not
<asac> gnomefreak: it might have in-source 1.9.2
<asac> but it doesnt build against system xul
<asac> (yet)
<gnomefreak> i see
<gnomefreak> rev 440 in the mozillateam PPA?
<gnomefreak> i found it
<gnomefreak> you have got ot be kidding me lol just change to 3.12.3
<asac> gnomefreak: in 1.9.2 branch ;)
<gnomefreak> oh crap
<gnomefreak> yeah
<asac> gnomefreak: yes the fix is simple just one line
<gnomefreak> * Bump requirement for system nss to >= 3.12.3 since Mozilla bug 485052 landed - update debian/rules
<gnomefreak> that one
<ubottu> Mozilla bug 485052 in Security: PSM "Embed a list of default OCSP Responder URLs for certain CAs" [Normal,Resolved: fixed] http://bugzilla.mozilla.org/show_bug.cgi?id=485052
<asac> 1.9.2 got higher nss requirements and we dont have it in archive yet
<asac> so that rules magic takes care it automatically uses in-source nss
<gnomefreak> ah
<gnomefreak> ok getting ready to build while im outside working in yard for a few
<gnomefreak> well that didnt work :( i need to lay pipe to house and shop since we are getting city water out here still in middle of no where. well g/f needed bird bath moved and it weighs about 70 pounds (both peices) and hurt my back on bowl part
<asac> gnomefreak: what didnt work?
<asac> gnomefreak: show the bzr diff please
<gnomefreak> asac: the idea of laying the pipe
<asac> ouch
<asac> yeah
<gnomefreak> asac: ok in a minute
<gnomefreak> lol it shows nothing but i swear i changed it
<gnomefreak> maybe because i commited it already?
<gnomefreak> it was due to commit
<asac> gnomefreak: yes. you can diff it by
<asac> bzr diff -c REVISION
<gnomefreak> i uncommited and bzr diffed the rules file
<asac> yeah show it now ;)
<gnomefreak> asac: http://pastebin.mozilla.org/644185
<gnomefreak> sorry i have ops calling me so im a little slow due to that
<asac> gnomefreak: that line is wrong ... its replace nspr with nss ;)
<asac> now sure why you have nspr there ... ;)
<gnomefreak> oh
<asac> i think we had that bug a long time ago ... maybe sm never got the fix
<gnomefreak> thats not what the diff showed in rev 440
<asac> gnomefreak: yeah. but it didnt show nspr at all ;)
<asac> but you are excused ... you acted logically ... ;)
<gnomefreak> ok so i'm updating both or just nspr?
<asac> gnomefreak: err ... you change the same line you did in the same way. just also replace nspr with nss in that line
<gnomefreak> oh
<gnomefreak> i already have a nspr section
<asac> gnomefreak: yes. leave that untouched
<gnomefreak> k
<asac> gnomefreak: its just a bug i nthat line .... that never should have been nspr >= 3...
<asac> but nss >= ..
<gnomefreak> asac: look better? http://pastebin.mozilla.org/644187
<asac> gnomefreak: yes. thats better ;)
<asac> should work and you can lay pipes ;)
<gnomefreak> asac: ok cool back to building :)
<gnomefreak> ok what package is new wave theme in?
<gnomefreak> nm i see it
<gnomefreak> do we know if KK toolchain is in place?
<gnomefreak> ill be back need smoke
 * gnomefreak back for a while
<gnomefreak> ok asac this flashplugin-nonfree/flashplugin-installer i'm not getting. -installer conflicts with nonfree. installing nonfree makes flash work where as installer does not make flash work
<gnomefreak> and he left
<asac> ubottu: asd
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about asd
<asac> reconnect
<gnomefreak> asac: you left at bad time :(
<gnomefreak> .:09:17:08:. <      gnomefreak > ok asac this  flashplugin-nonfree/flashplugin-installer i'm  not getting. -installer conflicts with  nonfree. installing nonfree makes flash work  where as installer does not make flash work
<gnomefreak> see bug 363124
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 363124 in flashplugin-nonfree "Flash Doesn't Work After 9.04 AMD64 Upgrade" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/363124
<asac> gnomefreak: you can reproduce that?
<gnomefreak> not sure ill test now
<gnomefreak> it seems i only had installer installed but removing it and trying again
<asac> gnomefreak: thats good. i mean installer should work
<asac> not sure whats up with this guy
<asac> i read that bug too i remember
<gnomefreak> maybe its nspluginwrapper not playing well with flash*-installer?
<gnomefreak> well scott is on 32bit
<asac> gnomefreak: see the forum thread. they just seem to have gnash and swfdec installed too
<asac> and they have a messed up alternatives system state
<gnomefreak> it works here just fine
<asac> gnomefreak: yeah. invalid bug. tell them to remove gnash/swfdec and reinstall -installer package
<gnomefreak> ok
<kbrosnan> Mozilla is holding a test day for the next 12 hours. Testing Firefox 3.5b4 release canidate http://quality.mozilla.org/blogs/firefox-35-beta-4-testday-friday-april-24
<asac> kbrosnan: is 1.9.1 branc still b4pre (aka b4)?
<asac> or did you create a mini branch?
<asac> kbrosnan: otherwise ubuntu users can use the current 3.5 daily we have ;) (we didnt do a b4 build yet)
<kbrosnan> today's daily should be 3.5pre
<asac> k
<gnomefreak> dont we have a master bug about firefox is already running dialog?
<gnomefreak> upstream really needs to do house keeping
<asac> gnomefreak: not sure if w ehave  a master already. if not we can certainly create one
<gnomefreak> i thought we did but i cant find any of them other than the one im looking at
<newz2000> I just updated my firefox
<newz2000> and it has been running at 100% cpu from the moment it started
<newz2000> It actually popped up a dialog box but I didn't see it because I was typing
<newz2000> I pressed the letters bu and it closed before I even got to read it
<newz2000> maybe the dialog said, "do you want firefox to consume all of your cpus resources and be unresponsive? If so, press the letter 'b'" -> "Are you sure? Press the letter 'u' to confirm"
<newz2000> wow, it's also using 47% of system memory
<gnomefreak> i think jockey is borked badly
<gnomefreak> has anyone tried to install using desktop cd? I cant find the choice for encrypted fs and ext4
<BUGabundo> gnomefreak: ext4 is using manual disc
<BUGabundo> and then choose de FS
<BUGabundo> for the encr there's an option on the last 2 tabs
<gnomefreak> manual disk? you mean text installer
<gnomefreak> well i have system backwards atm and my devel install is borked so im going to try it again
<BUGabundo> gnomefreak: no
<BUGabundo> Desktop
<BUGabundo> the part where you choose the disk volumes
<gnomefreak> BUGabundo: using F4
<BUGabundo> F4 ?
<gnomefreak> BUGabundo: its not there i looked everywhere
<BUGabundo> it is!
<BUGabundo> lol
<gnomefreak> BUGabundo: F4 gives you alternate install ways
<BUGabundo> all your systems are borked
<BUGabundo> even still to install
<BUGabundo> eheh
<BUGabundo> from DVD, not CD right?
<gnomefreak> BUGabundo: it isnt. i get to choose manual partitions full disk
<gnomefreak> BUGabundo: cd
<gnomefreak> choosing manual partition doesnt even give me choice to resize it
<gnomefreak> ok ill download dvd and try
<gnomefreak> be back in a few
<BUGabundo> gnomefreak: I haven't tested alternate cd in a while
<BUGabundo> not even the livecd via ubiquity installer?
<BUGabundo> no need to boot destop
<gnomefreak> BUGabundo: nope that is what i used
<BUGabundo> strange
<BUGabundo> it should be the same
<BUGabundo> I'll try to boot kvm image latter
<BUGabundo> after my jaunty presentaion
<BUGabundo> and see if its there or not
<gnomefreak> cd i have was daily 20090411
<BUGabundo> but since SO MANY users are installling it, its strage you dotn see it
<BUGabundo> 11??????
<BUGabundo> that's to old!
<BUGabundo> maybe those are the ones the actually lacked it
<BUGabundo> cj fixed it
<BUGabundo> there was a bug for it
<gnomefreak> no it was last week i have it marked wrong
<BUGabundo> gnomefreak: rsync them
<BUGabundo> 21 ?
<gnomefreak> no 16017 maybe
<gnomefreak> 16-17
<gnomefreak> ill be back
<BUGabundo> _terminator_ is Gone
<gnomefreak> downloading dvd atm
<gnomefreak> asac: that SM2 fix still FTBFS
<gnomefreak> looks like same erros see: http://launchpadlibrarian.net/25931498/buildlog_ubuntu-jaunty-i386.seamonkey-2.0_2.0~b1~hg20090423r2462%2Bnobinonly-0ubuntu1~jjv_FAILEDTOBUILD.txt.gz
 * gnomefreak was hoping to get lucky so i didnt test here :(
<gnomefreak> ok how do i use rsync to grab the iso? i never did figure rsync out :(
<gnomefreak> ok someone tell me how the hell to get u-m to stay the frig down
<gnomefreak> no matter what i do it wont stay down
<gnomefreak> in software sources i have unchecked "check for updates" in gconf i unchecked everything in u-m im running out of ideas
#ubuntu-mozillateam 2009-04-25
<jdhore> do you guys know that all the firefox/xulrunner builds on ubuntu-mozilla-daily PPA are failing and all the chromium-daily PPA builds are failing?
<jdhore> (and have been failing every day since the 21st)
#ubuntu-mozillateam 2009-04-26
<BUGabundo> guud morning
<gnomefreak> asac: we dont have access to the daily bot?
<BUGabundo> humm I think only fta does, gnomefreak
<BUGabundo> gnomefreak: did you manage to get ext4 working?
<gnomefreak> BUGabundo: yeah i was guessing that
<BUGabundo> I never though of you as a cutting edge dude
<gnomefreak> BUGabundo: no i didnt bother (i found it though)
<BUGabundo> eheh
<BUGabundo> so it was that daily?
<gnomefreak> BUGabundo: yeah
 * gnomefreak wonders why i would need mysql and apache to report bugs
<BUGabundo> LOL
<mbana> can i install a 32bit version of the new browser on a 64bit machine?
<mbana> i just need the adobe reader plug-in to work.  see the problem is, if i download the binary from mozilla the fonts are just terrible
<mbana> anyone get that?
<mohbana> just wondering if anyone got my message
#ubuntu-mozillateam 2010-04-26
<micahg> ddecator: you up for more SM2 testing?
<ddecator> micahg: sure
<micahg> ddecator: k, I think I almost added all the missing components
<ddecator> micahg: ok. should i downgrade first?
<micahg> ddecator: nah
<ddecator> micahg: alright, just let me know when
<ddecator> wow, flash is crashing like crazy in chromium
<micahg> ddecator:reason to use Firefox :)
<ddecator> micahg: i know, i want to, but only FF 3.6 is working right now and that's really outdated as far as add-ons and such, so i am waiting for 3.7 to work again =p
<micahg> ddecator: outdated?
<ddecator> micahg: i have add-ons installed on 3.6 i don't use on 3.7 and i'm missing some that i use on 3.7 so rather than update it, i'm just using chromium to hold me over
<ddecator> it's the lazy way..
<micahg> ddecator: k, 3.7 should be fixed tonihgt
<ddecator> micahg: good to hear =)
<micahg> let's see if we can get the rest fixed tonight :)
<ddecator> sounds good to me
<ddecator> micahg: any idea around what time SM2 will be ready?
<Milos_SD> Hi
<micahg> ddecator: another hour at least
<micahg> still working out dependencies, then 1 hr to build
<micahg> hi Milos_SD
<ddecator> micahg: alright, i'm gonna get off for a bit and relax, i've been working on homework and other things all day. i'll get on a little later
<Milos_SD> after xulrunner 1.9.3 update, Firefox 3.7 doesn't work  (it starts, but can't open any page), I can only open Help -> About and nothing else :S
<micahg> ddecator: don't worry about it
<ddecator> Milos_SD: we know =)
<micahg> Milos_SD: should be ok after tonight
<micahg> Milos_SD: will be pushed in another hour
<Milos_SD> great :)
<ddecator> micahg: i'll still be on later, theres some other things i want to do, so i can test SM2, i just need a short break, haha
<Milos_SD> I thought it was something with my configuration ... becouse it happend after I uninstalled some addon...
<ddecator> micahg: i'm back, so just let me know when SM2 is ready
<micahg> ddecator: at this stage of the game, you should probably make sure bugs are filed for your gwibber issues
<ddecator> micahg: i've been meaning to, haven't had time to get around to it, but while i'm waiting for you i'll take a look ;)
 * micahg is fading fast and needs time
<ddecator> micahg: np
 * micahg doesn't know how this is supposed to be finished tonight :(
<ddecator> micahg: you seemed pretty confident earlier =p
 * micahg didn't realize how long this takes
<micahg> ddecator: it's manually assigning the proper isntalled files to each of the .install files
<ddecator> micahg: ick..
<micahg> ddecator: k, I think I only have about 20 more files...
<ddecator> micahg: sure thing. i'll be up at least 2 more hours anyway
<micahg> ddecator: ok, I think I got this part finally
<ddecator> micahg: alright, SM2 or FF3.7?
<micahg> ddecator: SM2 :)
<ddecator> micahg: alright. you said it needs an hour to build?
<micahg> I'm testing local first
<ddecator> k
<micahg> ff37 i386 is ready
<ddecator> amd64 still building?
<micahg> ddecator: yep
<ddecator> darn
<micahg> ddecator: I think I got it
<ddecator> micahg: good deal =)
<micahg> ddecator: do you want me to just upload hte binaries I have to p.u.c rather than build in PPA?
<ddecator> micahg: doesn't matter to me. if you want others to test it then you can do the PPA, but if i'm the only one then p.u.c is fine
<micahg> ddecator: ?
<ddecator> micahg: do you want multiple people to test it, or do you just want me to?
<micahg> ddecator: you at the moment
<ddecator> micahg: p.u.c is fine if that will be faster
<micahg> I hope so :)
<micahg> ddecator: I have limited upload from here
<micahg> but it'll be less than an hour
<micahg> ddecator: I just uploaded the build as well
<ddecator> micahg: alright
<micahg> ddecator: p.u.c still going, should be another 15 min
<ddecator> micahg: sure thing
<ddecator> i spy some xulrunner updates..
<ddecator> and that did nothing
<micahg> still broke?
<micahg> you have ff37 yet?
<ddecator> ah, nope, that update hasn't reached me yet
<ddecator> just checked
<ddecator> there it is
<ddecator> FF3.7 is a go =)
<ddecator> well, kinda...OOPP still isn't working for me
<micahg> ddecator: you have it enabled?
<ddecator> micahg: i just enabled it and it froze when i went to youtube. i don't see a separate listing just for flash though, which i've seen people talk about in reports for 3.6.x
 * micahg is upgrading
<micahg> ddecator: apparmor :)
<ddecator> micahg: great..so what do i need to do?
<ddecator> i'm also trying to reproduce a bug i keep having..
<ddecator> not going too well though, maybe it was fixed =p
<micahg> ddecator: sudo aa-complain /etc/apparmor.d/usr.bin.firefox-3.7
<ddecator> micahg: do i need to restart for it to take effect?
<micahg> ddecator: that'll put the profile in complain mode until it's fixed
<micahg> ddecator: no
<ddecator> good deal
<ddecator> micahg: what is the name of the flash process?
<ddecator> oh, plugin-containe?
<ddecator> well would you look at that =D
<micahg> ddecator: yeah
<ddecator> i'll keep my eye out for the other bug (before, my bookmarks icon wasn't showing up half the time, can't get it to happen now)
<micahg> jdstrand: if you get a chance can you look into allowing plugin-container in xulrunner-1.9.3 for the firefox-3.7 apparmor profile?
<ddecator> micahg: what's the status on SM2?
<micahg> ddecator: uploading to p.u.c seems to not work :(
<ddecator> micahg: darn. so ppa then?
 * micahg will upload to my server
<micahg> actually, I can probably use Ubuntu One, you have an account?
<ddecator> micahg: yup
<micahg> ddecator: k, I think it's uploading
<ddecator> micahg: great. haha, i was in FF withdrawl..
<micahg> ddecator: ok, uploading the last deb to uBuntu one now
<ddecator> micahg: k
<micahg> ddecator: sent share invite, go for it
<ddecator> micahg: alright, one sec
 * micahg is going to bed, will try to finish the bzr part in the morning
<micahg> ddecator: do you have it?
<ddecator> micahg: something went wrong (site issue) let me try again a sec
<ddecator> micahg: ok, there they are
<micahg> ddecator: k, PPA build should be done in about a half hour anyways
<micahg> ddecator: I'm off will be back in 5 or so hours
<ddecator> micahg: alright, i'm installing now
<ddecator> micahg: night
<ddecator> micahg: everything works =)
<micahg> great news, I'll finish packaging in the morning
<micahg> night
<BUGabundo_remote> The Sun is High, the Vampires down 0/
<fta2> ... and ff 3.7 is broken
<fta2> again
<BUGabundo_remote> lololol
<fta2> ajax silently fails
<BUGabundo_remote> wth are you guys doing :)
<fta2> i'm no longer touching it
<fta2> not my fault
<fta2> the same code works fine with 3.6
<fta2> and chrmomium
<fta2> -m
<BUGabundo_remote> FIXIT
<fta2> no, i don't care enough to loose my time with it
<fta2> i mean, i'm already short in time so i spend it where it's needed
<fta2> !info js2-mode
<ddecator> FF 3.7 broke again?
<ddecator> i'm using it right now without any issues
<fta2> it's either an ajax issue, or eval()
<fta2> most probably eval as firebug shows the expected result from my ajax requests
<fta2> but nothing in the console to give a clue
<BUGabundo_remote> fta ch snapping on ssl, again
<BUGabundo_remote> new profile doesn't reproduce it
<BUGabundo_remote> starting now in debug mode
<fta2> wfm, as usual
<BUGabundo_remote> still working fine in debug
<BUGabundo_remote> I'll let it run for a bit more to see if it blows while in debug
<chrisccoulson> asac - i see that FF3.6 still fails to build on hardy (it's using some gtk functions that don't exist in hardy)
<chrisccoulson> are you ok with me adding a patch to make it compatible with gtk on hardy?
<chrisccoulson> it doesn't look too difficult
<chrisccoulson> oh, it's actually the mozilla-kde patch which makes it depend on a newer gtk
<chrisccoulson> that's easy then
<asac> chrisccoulson: yes, but do it in a "stable" branch
<asac> we need to update mozilla on us changing the patch for this sake etc.
<asac> before rolling it
<chrisccoulson> asac - the mozilla-kde patch comes from mozilla?
<asac> chrisccoulson: no ... thats why we need to keep them updated.
<asac> chrisccoulson: we committed that you would upstream it after release afaik
<asac> ;)
<asac> or something like that
<micahg> hi chrisccoulson
<chrisccoulson> hi micahg
<micahg> chrisccoulson: ok, so I got SM2 working, now to get the packaging back into bzr
<micahg> chrisccoulson: how long do you need before you can upload once I do that?
<chrisccoulson> i'm not sure, i shouldn't need too long though
<micahg> chrisccoulson: k
<micahg> chrisccoulson: should we follow the convention for TB/FF in teh SM changelog?
<micahg> chrisccoulson: also, due to time constraints, if I'm just adding bzr commits as needed if I notice an error previously
<micahg> chrisccoulson: should I install the gnome-support files in the main package for Seamonkey like we do for Firefox/TB?
<chrisccoulson> micahg - yeah, that makes sense
<micahg> chrisccoulson: k, I think that's it then, there are a whole bunch of lintian warnings/errors though
<micahg> chrisccoulson: do I leave a blank .install file then?
<chrisccoulson> i don't think you need to leave a blank file
<micahg> chrisccoulson: so, I'm going to do one more test build, do you want me to push up my bzr changes for you to review?
<chrisccoulson> micahg - yes please
<chrisccoulson> i will try and look at those later on then
<micahg> chrisccoulson: should I use the team branch or a personal branch?
<chrisccoulson> the team one is fine
<micahg> chrisccoulson: k, pushed
<chrisccoulson> thanks
<micahg> chrisccoulson: I guess I'll do lightning on my way into $WORK
<fta> oh my! 3.7 is so broken
<micahg> fta: ?
<micahg> fta: flash?
<fta> no, everything
 * micahg only knows of the apparmor/flash issue
<fta> the context menu has a hundred entries or so
<jdstrand> micahg: what exactly did you need me to change?
<fta> my ajax are all broken
<micahg> jdstrand: plugin-container in xulrunner193 package is blocked by apparmor
 * micahg thinks ff37 should mirror ff36 but that's a project for later
 * micahg doesn't have a huge context menu
<asac> whats the status of seamonkey? anyone knows
<asac> ?
<asac> chrisccoulson: do you know if the package is done?
<chrisccoulson> asac - micahg has been working on that, and just pushed the changes to bzr
<asac> chrisccoulson: are the changes good?
<jdstrand> micahg: can you give me the dmesg?
<chrisccoulson> asac - i've not reviewed them just yet
<micahg> jdstrand: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/422815/
<jdstrand> micahg: and fyi, ff37 does have (effectively) the same profile as ff36
<micahg> jdstrand: right, but it's a xulrunner build, not all-in-one
<jdstrand> micahg: what types of things are in plugin-container?
<jdstrand> micahg: specifically, why does it need 'x'?
<micahg> jdstrand: it's a wrapper for flash and other plugins so it doesn't kill the browser
<micahg> s/wrapper/sandbox
<jdstrand> micahg: can you test it with:
<jdstrand>   /usr/lib/xulrunner-*/plugin-container ixr,
<micahg> jdstrand: seems to wfm
<jdstrand> micahg: cool. also-- should we add a similar rule for the all-in-one build? if so, what is its path?
<micahg> jdstrand: it's in the firefox dir
<micahg> that seems to work
 * micahg forgot he's not running enforce on the profile though
<micahg> jdstrand: seems to work on the ff36 profile w/out anything extra
<jdstrand> that seems odd
<micahg> /usr/lib/firefox-3.6.4/** ixr,
<micahg> that's why it works
<jdstrand> yes, I see that now
<jdstrand> ok good
<jdstrand> micahg: committed
<micahg> jdstrand: thanks
<jdstrand> I'm going to put it in ff36.head too
<micahg> jdstrand: if you think it's necessary
<micahg> chrisccoulson: are any of these lintian warnings an issue: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/422823/
<jdstrand> mostly I want things to stay in sync
<chrisccoulson> micahg - i'll have a proper look at those in a bit, but we can add overrides for some
<chrisccoulson> (like the image-file-in-usr-lib)
<fta> micahg, are you aware of any change related to ajax in ff trunk?
<micahg> fta: well, I think they're reinventing their JS engine
<fta> micahg, i use http://www.prototypejs.org/api/ajax/request   it used to work fine with ff 3.5/3.6/3.7 and chromium, now it's broken with 3.7
<fta> i just get the 'onCreate' but nothing else
<fta> no error, no nothing
<fta> micahg, ??
<fta> micahg, at a5?
<sebner> rickspencer3: hola, do you happen to know a contact person (here in irc) for ubuntu partner repo questions?
<rickspencer3> sebner, hmmm
<rickspencer3> I guess langasek in #ubuntu-devel
<sebner> rickspencer3: nah, I don't mean archive admin stuff, more like application/company stuff
<rickspencer3> hmmm
<rickspencer3> sebner, what's your question, specifically?
<rickspencer3> (can use that to direct you)
<sebner> rickspencer3: to specific about the valve steam linux client rumors, canonical could offer help/whatever or make a deal like they did with dell and both sides would benefit
<rickspencer3> oh, right
<rickspencer3> sebner, that seems like a business <-> business thing, so not sure how we can help there from the engineering side
<sebner> rickspencer3: well, some people think valve is not gonna offer something like that officially because it's too much work for such few people (just a fun hacker project from some valve employees), I would just be interested to know if canonical already thinks about helping valve or if not how we can talk to the specific people responsible so they start thinking about it
<micahg> fta: what about a5?
<rickspencer3> sebner, oh, yeah I don't know what Canonical is thinking there, if anything
<sebner> rickspencer3: that's why I'm trying to get in contact with someone there and I thought you might have contacts or know some responsible for such stuff
<rickspencer3> sebner, hmmm, I don't know how to do that
<fta> micahg, changing the js engine
<sebner> rickspencer3: oh, ok. np then :)
<micahg> fta: yeah, idk if they'll have it complete for 3.7, but that's one of the major goals is to try to make a faster engine than v8
<micahg> fta: I think the early alphas were mainly for the OOPP stuff
<micahg> asac: I thought we weren't going to backport the kde-patch to the stable 3.6 branches
<asac> micahg: well. if thats easier, then yes.
<asac> otherwise no
<asac> i leave it to chrisccoulson to decide
<micahg> asac: k, I'll discuss with him
<micahg> chrisccoulson: I'll bbi 75 min
<chrisccoulson> ccheney - i had a look at epiphany today
<ccheney> chrisccoulson: great :)
<chrisccoulson> i don't know how much you unserstand about the crashes, so i don't know if i'm duplicating work here
<ccheney> chrisccoulson: all i understood was that asac told me that the callbacks where going to the wrong location and that if i updated some of the linkage in the class init it would probably fix it
<ccheney> chrisccoulson: though i was not clear on how to do that properly
<chrisccoulson> yeah, i'm not entirely sure it's possible to do that, as there aren't really any class methods to override
<ccheney> asac: ping ^
<chrisccoulson> the issue is that GtkEntryCompletion is using the GtkEntry calls from the real GTK, rather than the local EphyGtkEntry, and the text storage is different between the 2 versions
<ccheney> chrisccoulson: perhaps asking asac what he meant might help, i just pinged him to see :)
<ccheney> chrisccoulson: oh that might be a bug that I didn't fix when trying to restore what i had done
<ccheney> chrisccoulson: the GtkEntryCompletion copy in epiphany-browser should be using EphyGtkEntry, unless i forgot to switch it over
<chrisccoulson> the old system gtk is just using a char** to store the data in the entry box, whereas the new one (local to epiphany) is using a GtkEntryBuffer instead
<ccheney> chrisccoulson: i had at one time gutted that part out so I might have messed up when trying to restore it
<ccheney> ah
<chrisccoulson> ccheney - yeah, i think the issue is that not all of GtkEntryCompletion is included
<ccheney> so that whole class would need to be copied over as well as modifying it to use EphyGtkEntry?
<chrisccoulson> ccheney, yeah, i think so
<ccheney> ok will try that out when i get a chance, working with mvo to fix another OOo issue, this one appears to be exposing a dpkg bug (not apt this time) :-\
<asac> chrisccoulson: there are class methods to override in GtkEntryClass .. no?
<asac> that was an attempt to break the loop ... otherwise we can see if porting GtkEntryCompletion as EphyGtkEntryCompletion helps to unbreak the tie
<ccheney> mvo is going to be looking at the OOo/dpkg issue in more detail later today so i can work on the epiphany stuff right after lunch (30m or so)
<chrisccoulson> asac - yeah, i think we'll have to copy over the whole GtkEntryCompletion class
<asac> chrisccoulson: GtkEntryClass doesnt exist?
<ccheney> asac: i have the most up to date version of the package in my ppa if you want to take a look
<asac> maybe we can include the private header?
<asac> ccheney: i doubt things changed sinc we did it the last time ;)
<ccheney> its possible i somehow botched something when restoring the changes
<asac> well. if its still crashing the same way its probably ok
<ccheney> asac: last we talked i had made some changes you thought were bad so i went back and tried to fix them, i think i did it correctly but maybe not
<ccheney> ok
<ccheney> yea i have EphyGtkEntryClass
<chrisccoulson> asac - GtkEntryClass does exist, but there aren't any class methods we can override (unless i'm missing something)
<asac> chrisccoulson: i see them in gtkentry.h
<asac> its just internal API ... but thats ok given what we are doing
<asac> struct _GtkEntryClass
<asac> {
<asac>   GtkWidgetClass parent_class;
<asac>   /* Hook to customize right-click popup */
<asac>   void (* populate_popup)   (GtkEntry       *entry,
<asac>                              GtkMenu        *menu);
<asac>   /* Action signals
<asac>    */
<asac>   void (* activate)           (GtkEntry             *entry);
<asac>   void (* move_cursor)        (GtkEntry             *entry,
<asac>                                GtkMovementStep       step,
<asac>                                gint                  count,
<asac>                                gboolean              extend_selection);
<asac> so we want to overload those ... and i think there was a new func in the new API
<asac> we want to properly use the reserved1 slot in the class definition for that
<asac> right there were 3 reserved in hardy and now just 2 ... so we just use the gtk_reserved1 or something from the old GtkEntryClass for that
<asac> and write the wrapper func that calls klass->gtk_reserved1 ... or something
<asac> chrisccoulson: also use override for all properties rather than install_property ... and similar for signals
<asac> except for new properties of course
<chrisccoulson> asac - ok, i will look at that. the reason for the crash though is that the old system GtkEntryCompletion class uses gtk_entry_get_text (and passes the EphyGtkEntry class), but that does the wrong thing in hardy, and doesn't seem to do anything which we can override
<asac> chrisccoulson: err. if we overload that it should call the right thing, not?
<asac> chrisccoulson: could be that something instanciates the GtkEntry inside the gtk ... but afaik the instantiation happens in our code, so instantiating EphyGtkEntry should be ok
<asac> gtk_entry_get_text calls klass->get_text most likely. so if we ovelroad it, we get called
<chrisccoulson> asac - the issue though is that gtk_entry_get_text doesn't call klass->get_text. it just returns return entry->text
<chrisccoulson> but entry->text is not used to store the contents with EphyGtkEntry (the contents are stored in a GtkEntryBuffer instead)
<asac> interesting
<asac> overloading gtk_entry_get_text ;)
<asac> try that
<asac> let me update my git gtk tree
<asac> i am looking at something half a year old ... that still has entry->text
<chrisccoulson> asac - the use of GtkEntryBuffer is since 2.18
<chrisccoulson> so, from karmic onwards
 * ccheney back
<ccheney> asac: btw are you still in charge of NM? i have a question for later if you are
 * ccheney pings cyphermox about it instead :) seems he may have taken over it
<asac> chrisccoulson: so you could overload gtk_entry_get_text ... which tests if its a EphyGtkEntry and call the buffer and if its not return entry->text ;)
<asac> you can also try to pull in the CompletionClass
<asac> or maybe both
<ccheney> pulling in too many classes leads to madness ;-)
<asac> right. thats why i tried to break the loop here
<ccheney> as they seem to have near infinite dependencies :-\
<ccheney> yea
<asac> or we really register to the inserted/deleted text signals and update entry->text in the super struct
<micahg> asac: are sunbird/lightning exposed to insecure content?
<cyphermox> ccheney, sorry I was out to lunch
<ccheney> cyphermox: np, will take it to privmsg to avoid clogging the channel
<micahg> chrisccoulson: I forgot the replaces/conflicts for seamonkey-gnome-support
<micahg> chrisccoulson: how does it work with shlibs:Depends on -gnome-support since nothing is actually in there
<chrisccoulson> micahg - the shlibs:Depends is populated before the so file is moved
<chrisccoulson> so it gets the correct dependencies
<micahg> chrisccoulson: ok, but if I removed it from .installl, how does it know?
<chrisccoulson> micahg - oh, i've not looked at it yet. as long as the files are installed to debian/seamonkey-gnome-support (or whereever) when dh_shlibdeps is run, then it will be ok
<micahg> chrisccoulson: so, that won't happen without the files, right?
<chrisccoulson> micahg - not unless there are some dh_install calls in debian/rules installing them to -gnome-support first
<micahg> chrisccoulson: k, so are they supposed to be installed and then removed?
<chrisccoulson> micahg - yeah, that's the idea
 * micahg sees what you did
<asac> micahg: chrisccoulson: if -gnome-support is kept empty the idea would be to hack the depends out of the main package nd put them manually there
<asac> even if there are no .so's
<micahg> asac: I'm doing what chrisccoulson did for thunderbird
<micahg> looks sane
<chrisccoulson> and that was copied from firefox ;)
<asac> chrisccoulson: what are you doing for tbird?
<asac> i thnk there is a bug in firefox and we might want to do it different (though the idea was great ;))
<micahg> asac: http://pastebin.com/bBqdtqkw
<chrisccoulson> asac - for thunderbird - bug 543060
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 543060 in thunderbird "thunderbird - gnome integration should work even without -gnome-support" [High,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/543060
<asac> ok cool. i think there was a problem with predeb if that was the stage i used in firefox
<asac> e.g. those binaries dont get stripped properly or sometihng
<asac> but cant remember
<asac> ok on a call again :)
 * micahg is testing the install for it now
<chrisccoulson> asac - yeah, that's the stage used in firefox
<chrisccoulson> i'll look at the issue with stripping then, but it's not a major issue
<asac> no its not a major issue. just some symbols in the .so that should be in the dbgsym ;)
<micahg> asac: are sunbird/lightning exposed to insecure content?
<asac> micahg: somewhat.
<asac> you click on ics links etc.
<asac> but not that badly
<micahg> asac: :(, idk if I can get sunbird done
<sebner> asac: ui ui ui, not that long ago I heard that you left the desktop/mozilla team. Such news passed me -.-
<micahg> asac: was thinking to leave it and backport newest version
<micahg> sunbird has more patches than anything I've seen
<asac> sebner: i am still here, aint i?
<sebner> asac: well, present in an irc chan != part of the team
<micahg> asac: chrisccoulson: so, can we leave sunbird and SRU it or should we drop it and backport just lightning, or another option?
<asac> micahg: i dont know what the state is
<asac> we should try to get it up today if any
<asac> or drop it
<asac> a full new upstream version etc. in a SRU is tough
<micahg> asac: I wouldn't be able to work on it till this evening (which I think is too late)
<micahg> asac: I think we're pushing it with Seamonkey right now
<asac> micahg: dont we have a lightning only solution?
<micahg> asac: not ATM
<asac> i remember that scottk wanted me to comment on something
<asac> thought there was a lightning only package
<micahg> dropping sunbird from the sunbird package, that's what I wanted to do
<micahg> asac: that's what I want to do, but it doesn't look like I can do it in time (I wanted to have lightning-sunbird build just lightning)
<chrisccoulson> ccheney - do you have time to work on the epiphany issues, or do you want me to do it?
<ccheney> chrisccoulson: i can but i wasn't clear on what needed to be done
<ccheney> i'm learning as i'm doing it so its more poking around in the dark looking for a light switch ;-)
<ccheney> in any case i am interested to at least see what was needed to fix it and understand how it works so i can be more helpful in the future on issues such as this
<ccheney> with the deadline for completion looming it might be better if someone more knowledgable fix it quickly, if the deadline is as close as i understand it to be
<ccheney> but i am more than willing to continue to work on it if there is still enough time
<micahg> chrisccoulson: I seem to be failing at the replaces/breaks her
<micahg> *here
<chrisccoulson> micahg - whats failing?
<chrisccoulson> ccheney - ok, i can try and look at that too then
<ccheney> chrisccoulson: if you get to a place where its beginning to be grunt work just let me know what to do and how to continue and i will take over :)
<micahg> chrisccoulson: I added a breaks on < 2.0.4+nobinonly-0ubuntu1 and replaces on < 2.0.4+nobinonly-0ubuntu1, but a few packages won't configure
 * ccheney is intending to be more of a help than a hindrance in getting this done :-)
<chrisccoulson> are we planning on backporting mozilla-devscripts to hardy? (or do we need to make FF3.6 build with the older version?)
<chrisccoulson> asac^^
<micahg> ccheney: are you familiar with cairo?
<micahg> chrisccoulson: I hope backport...
<chrisccoulson> micahg - which packages fail to configure? and how are you installing the new packages?
<chrisccoulson> (you have to be careful with dpkg, as it doesn't resolve things like this)
<micahg> chrisccoulson: dpkg :)
<micahg> chrisccoulson: how else can I install local packages?
<ccheney> micahg: no
<micahg> ccheney: oh well...
<chrisccoulson> micahg - i think there's a flag you can pass to dpkg to make it go smoother, but i ended up testing thunderbird by hosting it in my PPA and using apt
<micahg> chrisccoulson: I can push to PPA, but it'll take at least an hour to build
<ccheney> you can use apt-ftparchive to setup a local apt repo
<ccheney> eg: apt-ftparchive packages . > Packages  then put in your sources.list file:///foo/path ./
<ccheney> or something similar to that, then you can use apt to resolve for you without needing to push to ppa to test it out
<chrisccoulson> yeah, i was just about to suggest a local repo too but i couldn't remember how to set it up
<chrisccoulson> thanks
<ccheney> np :)
<micahg> chrisccoulson: can I commit my changes and you finish the testing?
<chrisccoulson> micahg - yeah, that's fine
<micahg> chrisccoulson: k, pushed, I should be online for the next 4-5 hours, ping me if you need something
<micahg> chrisccoulson: we still have to figure out sunbird though
<fta> micahg, are you sure "<" works? i always see "<<"
<micahg> oops
 * micahg will fix, was copying from <= and didn't want =
<micahg> fta: thanks
<asac> yeah << is the right
<chrisccoulson> asac - what are your thoughts on bug 557240?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 557240 in ubufox "Disable "Report a Problem" menu item for the stable release" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/557240
<chrisccoulson> (is that something we should do as a SRU, or not at all?)
<chrisccoulson> i'm just a bit concerned that having firefox as the only application with a "Report a problem" menu entry is going to lead to users reporting a lot of bugs against firefox ;)
<asac> chrisccoulson: your decision. unless someone complains its mostly that you will get more bug reports )
<asac> if you want me to prepare an SRU for that let me know
<chrisccoulson> asac - ok, i will probably speak to other people as well, as it's not going to be changed until after release if we do anything
<chrisccoulson> i'll see how everyone feels about it
<micahg> asac: are you leaving ubufor with rc versioning for release?
<asac> micahg: eah. thats ok
<chrisccoulson> micahg - unless there's a good reason to change it, then it will stay the same. i don't think there will be any more uploads now
<asac> rc can be released ;)
<asac> thats why its a candidate ;)
<micahg> chrisccoulson: we still need to get Seamonkey in :)
<chrisccoulson> micahg - thats ok, i can get that in tomorrow once i've reviewed it. there probably won't be any more uploads for things on the CD now, unless they are really release critical ;)
<micahg> ah, ok,
<chrisccoulson> but we have to stop even for universe at some point before release, to give the builders time to clear the queue so that the archive can be frozen for release
<chrisccoulson> so, sunbird....
<chrisccoulson> i need to read the scrollback :)
<micahg> chrisccoulson: so, at this point, it seems like it might be best to drop and backport lightning from maveric
<chrisccoulson> yeah, that's probably the only option now, as we really want to be targetting the last uploads for tomorrow if possible
<chrisccoulson> lightning isn't easily installable if it's not in the archive though is it?
<micahg> chrisccoulson: it's arch specific, an upstream dev has provided an amd64 build and i386 is on amo
<chrisccoulson> hmmmm
<chrisccoulson> did you look at not building sunbird? (or is it just tricky to do?)
<micahg> chrisccoulson: well, I didn't realize how the package was built, basically, the package is teh sunbird build, so to not build sunbird seems crazy
<micahg> I can probably not install it, but then we have the problem of sunbird-locales as well which won't work with the new package
<chrisccoulson> debian don't package lightning do they?
<micahg> chrisccoulson: yeah, they have it
<micahg> but they build sunbird
<chrisccoulson> hmmm, what do they call the package in debian?
<micahg> chrisccoulson: iceowl
<chrisccoulson> heh. that's why i couldn't find it ;)
<micahg> chrisccoulson: so what do I need to work on tonight?
#ubuntu-mozillateam 2010-04-27
<chrisccoulson> micahg - is it mainly hardy porting you're involved with at the moment?
<micahg> chrisccoulson: yes
<micahg> chrisccoulson: just wondering if there's anything else for Lucid that's needed as we're down to the wire
<chrisccoulson> so, that's fairly important, but i'm not sure what progress has been made with all of that just yet
<chrisccoulson> the only outstanding item for lucid really is lightning, but i'm still not sure whether removing it is the best way to proceed
<micahg> chrisccoulson: not as much as I would have hoped, I have 6 out of 16 done.
<micahg> chrisccoulson: are you sure that we can upload Seamonkey tomrorow?
<chrisccoulson> we'll need to have a catch-up tomorrow possibly so i can get a feel for what else needs doing. i'm looking at epiphany atm for hardy
<chrisccoulson> yeah, seamonkey is next on my list
<micahg> chrisccoulson: so, the only thing blocking Firefox ATM is cairo patch for hardy
<chrisccoulson> micahg - that's fixed already
<micahg> chrisccoulson: what do you mean?
<chrisccoulson> the cairo patch didn't build on hardy did it?
<micahg> I mean for Firefox 3.6 in Hardy
<chrisccoulson> yeah
<micahg> I think it's due to a cairo API change
<chrisccoulson> the cairo patch we have in lucid needed a small change so that it builds on hardy too
<chrisccoulson> but i've done that already
<micahg> chrisccoulson: where?
<chrisccoulson> micahg - http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~mozillateam/firefox/firefox-3.6.head/revision/587
<chrisccoulson> and also the mozilla-kde patch introduces a change which bumps the minimum gtk requirement to 2.14 (which is newer than hardy)
<micahg> chrisccoulson: great, I'll apply that and get firefox-stable up to date tonight
<chrisccoulson> but i've got a local fix for that already too
<micahg> chrisccoulson: well, do you want to backport the KDE fix, the kmozillahelper is only in Lucid
<chrisccoulson> i suppose we don't really need to backport the change for hardy
<micahg> chrisccoulson: well, this is also for Jaunty and eventually karmic
<chrisccoulson> that's ok, they both have a new enough gtk version
<chrisccoulson> hardy is on 2.12 though
<micahg> chrisccoulson: right, well, I would think it raises the possibility of a regression if we backport the kde patch, wouldn't it?
<micahg> also, I've been dropping the patch for the firefox-stable PPA
<chrisccoulson> thats probably the case when we backport most things ;)
<chrisccoulson> but, yeah, we probably don't need that patch in hardy
<micahg> chrisccoulson: so, unless you need me to work on lightning tonight, I'll go back to porting
<chrisccoulson> if you don't think you could have lightning ready for tomorrow, then porting would probably be a better use of resource right now
<micahg> chrisccoulson: I could probably, but I can't promise
<micahg> chrisccoulson: is there a final call on sunbird?
<asac> chrisccoulson: its beneficial to backport that patch to hardy api anyway as that is what mozilla will want when upstreaming ... of course we can do that when upstreaming ;)
<micahg> rickspencer3: is there a deadline for blueprints?
<rickspencer3> micahg, not really
<rickspencer3> but if they are done by early next week, will be easier for me to schedule
<micahg> rickspencer3: k, I have an idea for browser triage, but won't have time to write it up at least until next week
<rickspencer3> micahg, ok
<rickspencer3> go ahead and register it
<rickspencer3> and you can fill in the details later
<micahg> rickspencer3: ok
<rickspencer3> micahg, will you be there?
<micahg> rickspencer3: yep
<rickspencer3> of remote?
<rickspencer3> sweet!
<rickspencer3> looking forward to meeting you
<micahg> rickspencer3: I'm looking forward to meeting you as well
<rickspencer3> micahg, did you see the instructions for registering?
 * rickspencer3 digs up
<micahg> rickspencer3: yep, saw your dent about the video
<rickspencer3> micahg, ok, sweet
<micahg> then saw that it's all on the wiki :)
<rickspencer3> ok ;)
 * rickspencer3 off to watch tv with wife
<rickspencer3> g'night!
<micahg> rickspencer3: night
<micahg> chrisccoulson_: seamonkey doesn't upgrade right now, I think we should skip the gnome replace stuff and SRU if we need to
<BUGabundo_remote> Drop your fears and wave guud morning to the World! \m/
<micahg> BUGabundo_remote: I have too many fears :)
<BUGabundo_remote> no you don't
<gnomefreak> ok seems firefox is broken again
<gnomefreak> and seamonkey
<gnomefreak> can someone test ctrl+alt++ to make page bigger. mine isnt working
<gnomefreak> firefox-bin is using >50% CPU i get the feeling it is broken
<gnomefreak> 3.7 is same
<gnomefreak> asac: are you on holiday? havent seen you in a while
<asac> gnomefreak: i am here ;)
<gnomefreak> :)
<asac> but kinda on workiday ;)
 * gnomefreak going through seamonkey revisions, since it is broken
 * gnomefreak be back im guessing by moving gnome components is what is causing it to fail upgrade. but need smoke atm
<gnomefreak> asac: is it the MPL that makes us use unbranded for pre-release, I know it is a Mozilla "rule" but i dont recall where it is stated.
<gnomefreak> DASPRiD: i gave you the wrong irc server it is .org
<DASPRiD> i know :)
<gnomefreak> !info openbravo-erp
<ubottu> Package openbravo-erp does not exist in lucid
<gnomefreak> and yet i keep being told it is
<gnomefreak> !info openbravo-erp-openjdk
<ubottu> Package openbravo-erp-openjdk does not exist in lucid
<gnomefreak> be back tb is really starting to piss me off now
<gnomefreak> chrisccoulson: is your last commit to SM2 going to fix the upgrade bug?
<chrisccoulson> gnomefreak - most probably. i'm just rebuilding and testing again though
<gnomefreak> chrisccoulson: ok thanks
<chrisccoulson> i really need to get this in today :-/
<chrisccoulson> i need a fast build machine ;)
<gnomefreak> PPA not fast enough?
<gnomefreak> Sm is huge and took forever to build here too
<chrisccoulson> gnomefreak, there's often a delay with the PPA's, so they end up taking longer
<gnomefreak> chrisccoulson: good point
<chrisccoulson> i don't know how long sm2 took to build this morning, as i left it running whilst i went to the optician
<chrisccoulson> hopefully this will be the final iteration anyway, and then i can just upload ;)
<chrisccoulson> gnomefreak, do you know why the mozilla-* transitional packages have been dropped?
<chrisccoulson> oh
<gnomefreak> chrisccoulson: i thought they are still there
<gnomefreak> but the name uses unversioned so it most likely a side affect to useing same name
<chrisccoulson> it's ok to drop those actually, they have been transitional packages since hardy
<chrisccoulson> so they were only useful for dapper -> hardy upgrades
<gnomefreak> right
<chrisccoulson> so they could have been dropped several cycles ago really
<chrisccoulson> ok, thats good then
<gnomefreak> Hardy->Lucid no problem?
<chrisccoulson> yeah, hardy-->lucid is no issue, as the transitional packages in hardy already pull in the proper packages
<gnomefreak> chrisccoulson: ok cool
<gnomefreak> ok running ISO updates i willl be gone for ~1 hour or so.
 * chrisccoulson tries upgrading seamonkey again
<chrisccoulson> yay, success \o/
<asac> chrisccoulson: can you get sm2 in the archive? or did that happen yet?
<chrisccoulson> asac - it will happen in the next few minutes as long as i don't find any more problems
<asac> heh
<asac> cool
<asac> that rocks
<asac> survival of the fittest
<fta> is anyone still using sm?
<fta> hm, 0.76%
<fta> well, 0.76% installed, but 3 out of 11691 used it in the last 30 days :P
<BUGabundo_remote> heh
<BUGabundo_remote> stats
<BUGabundo_remote> <3
<BUGabundo_remote> I'm reading http://www.mobilecrunch.com/2010/04/27/admob-the-original-iphone-is-dead-android-becoming-increasingly-diversified/
<chrisccoulson> asac - ok, that's uploading now (will be about 6 minutes or so)
<chrisccoulson> asac - uploaded now
<chrisccoulson> micahg ^^
<chrisccoulson> thanks for working on it btw :)
<micahg> chrisccoulson: I'm glad something got in :)
<micahg> chrisccoulson: sorry about sunbird, I tried last night and for some reason, I couldn't get it to build, I looked at the debian build and couldn't see what's different
<chrisccoulson> micahg - don't worry about that
<gnomefreak> it takes a while to connect to debian servers and join the channel
<gnomefreak> well OFTC at least
<micahg> gnomefreak: sorry, but I think we missed Sunbird
<gnomefreak> micahg: thats ok i will update bugs, i was going to go through and close any sunbird bugs that we wont fix
<gnomefreak> micahg: any chance when you get spare time to at least set it up for PPA? Wait we are not getting lightning either?
<micahg> gnomefreak: k, lightning I'll shoot for early in Maverick and try to backport
<micahg> gnomefreak: not for release
 * gnomefreak thinks that should fit under SUR at least
<gnomefreak> SRU
<micahg> gnomefreak: well, that depends if we drop the source or not
<micahg> chrisccoulson: can we drop the sunbird binary and then SRU lightning?
<gnomefreak> dropping sunbird is going to be a question on the SRU
<gnomefreak> as i recall we can not remove sources from stable releases
<gnomefreak> we only have what 2 days to do it in
<micahg> gnomefreak: right, so we need to drop it now
<micahg> the question is can we drop part of a pacakge?
<gnomefreak> well that im not sure of because changing source that much may not be allowed this late
<micahg> rickspencer3: here's the blueprint I made BTW: https://blueprints.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+spec/desktop-maverick-browser-apport/
<rickspencer3> micahg, kewl
<rickspencer3> micahg, I accepted it for UDS
<micahg> rickspencer3: awesome, so what did I get myself on the hook for this time?
<rickspencer3> and I set you as drafter and chrisccoulson as approover
<rickspencer3> micahg, well, we won't know until late next week at the earliest
<gnomefreak> I thought we had to have debugging syms. and non-free doesnt ship them
<rickspencer3> are you at UDS for all 5 days, any day better or worse for you?
<gnomefreak> that is for flash, that is why those crashes never collect info
<micahg> rickspencer3: k, not really as long as it's not near the end on Friday
<micahg> rickspencer3: sorry, yes to your first question, second question ^^^
<rickspencer3> thanks micahg
<rickspencer3> stay tuned
<micahg> rickspencer3: k, thank you
<rickspencer3> and don't forget to fill in a sufficient summary to facilitate good feedback from people who aren't there
<micahg> rickspencer3: do I need to fill in more info before UDS?
<rickspencer3> hehe
<rickspencer3> yes ;)
 * gnomefreak wonders how chris' build is going :)
<micahg> rickspencer3: k
 * rickspencer3 whip cracking noises
<micahg> heh
<chrisccoulson> gnomefreak, it's uploaded already ;)
<gnomefreak> chrisccoulson: cool thanks. did you happen to push it to daily builds?
<gnomefreak> stable version is more important for users
<gnomefreak> oh Zamboni is a site or blog from what i can tell
<gnomefreak> add-ons
<gnomefreak> micahg: ill be in and out over the next week or so, can you please keep me updated on sunbird-lightning so i can update bug reports once we know
<micahg> gnomefreak: k
<gnomefreak> thanks
<gnomefreak> !info hplip-gui
<ubottu> hplip-gui (source: hplip): HP Linux Printing and Imaging - GUI utilities. In component universe, is optional. Version 3.10.2-2ubuntu1 (lucid), package size 70 kB, installed size 188 kB
<micahg> gnomefreak: I don't know if you should dupe sunbird bugs to lightning bugs
<gnomefreak> micahg: that bug was being closed sincce it was only sunbird no mention of lightning
<gnomefreak> micahg: and most of them use lightning-sunbird as source package
<micahg> gnomefreak: right, but sunbird should probably just be closed with a note of the lightning upgrade #
<gnomefreak> like i did first :(
<gnomefreak> i can unmark it when i get there
<gnomefreak> micahg: fixed
 * gnomefreak doesnt want KDE/qt packages if i can avoid them
<gnomefreak> micahg: or whoever is playing with firefox builds please see bug 512937  there are a bunch of them just i havent had a chance to look for them, but i would say this i a big problem
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 512937 in firefox "[master] package firefox 3.6+nobinonly-0ubuntu1 failed to install/upgrade: update-alternatives: error: alternative path /usr/bin/firefox doesn't exist." [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/512937
<gnomefreak> ah hes finding them
<micahg> gnomefreak: ?
<gnomefreak> the fail to install upgrade
<gnomefreak> oh upgrade tpo lucid
<micahg> gnomefreak: please make sure they are the same cause
<gnomefreak> micahg: i will, ok if i do it in the morning?
<micahg> gnomefreak: sure, it's too late now to change anyways unless aboslutely critical
<gnomefreak> compiz bug took me for a ride today (helping someone find it and such)
<micahg> chrisccoulson: does the release team know about Seamonkey?
<chrisccoulson> micahg - they generally check the queue frequently. had you already mentioned it to anyone on the release team?
<micahg> chrisccoulson: not today yet, but the builders are idle
<chrisccoulson> micahg - oh, ok. might be good to ping somebody. i'm looking at some other things atm though
<micahg> chrisccoulson: k, np
<gnomefreak> anyone speak spanish? i could use a translation
<micahg> gnomefreak: yo hablo espanol :)
<gnomefreak> micahg: cool :) i have a feeling it is the same error but let me know
<gnomefreak> micahg: damn sorry nevermind
<gnomefreak> update-alternatives: error: il percorso alternativo /usr/bin/firefox non esiste.
<gnomefreak> dpkg: errore nell'elaborare firefox (--configure): il sottoprocesso vecchio script di post-installation ha restituito lo stato di errore 2
<gnomefreak> same error by the looks of it
<micahg> gnomefreak: I thought we fixed all those
<gnomefreak> alternative doesnt exsist
<gnomefreak> micahg: not from what im looking at but i am asking anyway :)
<gnomefreak> see bug 512937
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 512937 in firefox "[MASTER] package firefox 3.6+nobinonly-0ubuntu1 failed to install/upgrade: update-alternatives: error: alternative path /usr/bin/firefox doesn't exist." [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/512937
<micahg> gnomefreak: well, it'll only show up on upgrade
<gnomefreak> i found one bug from a daily package but removed as a duplicate since they are updated without the official
<micahg> gnomefreak: looks like we didn't have a firefox link in the package
<gnomefreak> correct from what i can see IIRC its just the .links file that needs it
<micahg> gnomefreak: no, it's actually shipped in hardy, karmic, and lucid
<gnomefreak> oh
<micahg> we're shipping a bad file though in lucid which I'll have to fix in the next update
<micahg> it's not linked anywhere so it won't hurt anything
<gnomefreak> micahg: ok. do you want the daily packages with the official ones (same bug)
<chrisccoulson> asac - i've been looking at bug 531882 this evening. it seems that the about handler doesn't allow relative URI's (and the css is specified in the start page as a relative path). do you think that's possible to override in ubufox (i can't find a way), or should we specify full paths to the css in ubuntu-docs?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 531882 in ubufox "Default Home Page without style or images on offline mode" [Medium,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/531882
<gnomefreak> assuming you will update the same time for both
<micahg> gnomefreak: it seems like I'll have to test in a Karmic VM
<gnomefreak> k
<gnomefreak> shit i lost a bug :(
<micahg> gnomefreak: ?
<gnomefreak> a bug #
<gnomefreak> looking for it
<DASPRiD> gnomefreak, did you look in your pocket?
<gnomefreak> DASPRiD: i found it thanks. it was right where you said
<DASPRiD> heh
<gnomefreak> :) long day taking its toll
<DASPRiD> toll? the german word "toll"?
<gnomefreak> nope
<gnomefreak> micahg: im noticing something 2 dailies and 2 official packages :)
<micahg> gnomefreak: specific versions?
<gnomefreak> hold on a sec
<DASPRiD> so, to continue thing from before: we'd like rolling branded releases of mozilla products in ubuntu :)
<micahg> DASPRiD: that's already planned
<DASPRiD> oh :x
<DASPRiD> now that's great :)
<micahg> DASPRiD: but major versions probably won't be upgraded in archive until the branch is close to EOL
<micahg> DASPRiD: but we have firefox-stable for that
<gnomefreak> 3.6.4~hg20100410r34032 nobinonly-0ubuntu1~umd1  3.6.5~hg20100416r34082 nobinonly-0ubuntu1~umd1~karmic 3.6+nobinonly-0ubuntu4~mfs~karmic1 3.6+nobinonly-0ubuntu1
<DASPRiD> but that 3.6 one is unbranded right?
<gnomefreak> those are the 4 versions found at this time. i will look for rest tomorrow.
<micahg> DASPRiD: not in firefox-stable
<gnomefreak> DASPRiD: only daily is
<DASPRiD> thats my point :)
<micahg> DASPRiD: dailies can't be branded
<micahg> DASPRiD: latest released version will be made available in a branded form
<micahg> *full release
<DASPRiD> full release = released on mozilla.org?
<micahg> DASPRiD: full release = not a alpha, beta, or RC
<DASPRiD> so when 3.6 is in lucid, we will get 3.7?
<DASPRiD> (when it is final)
<micahg> DASPRiD: no, 3.7 will hit lucid when 3.6 is EOL or close to it
<micahg> DASPRiD: when 3.7 is final, we'll upgrade firefox-stable PPA to it though
<DASPRiD> is hte firefox-stable ppa branded?
<micahg> DASPRiD: yes
<DASPRiD> thanks, that was my point :)
<gnomefreak> ok im out. i saved the ones marked as dups and will continue tomorrow
<DASPRiD> so the firefox-stable ppa is the rolling release repos for firefox :)
 * gnomefreak tried to explain it was against mozilla "rules" to use official branding for non released
<gnomefreak> DASPRiD: for <Lucid atm
<DASPRiD> gnomefreak, i was never talkng about alpha/beta/rc :)
<micahg> DASPRiD: yes, but archive will be also to some extent
<DASPRiD> micahg, is there also a thunderbird-stable ppa?
<micahg> DASPRiD: soon :-/
<DASPRiD> alight then, that sounds good
<micahg> DASPRiD: I'll make an announcement on identi.ca and the ML when I push out thunderbird-stable
<DASPRiD> it was pretty common prior that there poped up thousand tutorials to get the latest firefox/thunderbird version in ubuntu, and it was never that easy (especially for 64 bit)
<DASPRiD> great
<micahg> DASPRiD: one of the goals for lucid was to make it possible to upgrade major versions for Firefox
<DASPRiD> that's a good goal :)
<DASPRiD> is there a similar goal for OOo?
<micahg> DASPRiD: not that I know of, there used to be a PPA
<micahg> DASPRiD: https://launchpad.net/~openoffice-pkgs/+archive/ppa
<DASPRiD> test packages, well
<DASPRiD> :)
<micahg> DASPRiD: probably labeled that so ccheney doesn't have to fix stuff that doesn't work ;)
<DASPRiD> will the average user be able to find firefox-stable (and thunderbird-stable) PPAs easily? as in, will they be announced somewhere?
<DASPRiD> haha
<micahg> DASPRiD: well, firefox-stable is on the community help site, I also want to make some documentation on the Ubuntu wiki for Mozilla packages
<micahg> DASPRiD: there was talk of a tool to help people find the version they want, but I don't know if we'll be able to do that for Maverick
<DASPRiD> maverick?
<micahg> DASPRiD: lucid + 1
<DASPRiD> ah
<micahg> DASPRiD: I want to focus on apport + cleanup for maverick personally, but we'll be discussing all this at UDS
<DASPRiD> what's the S? :)
<micahg> DASPRiD: summit
<DASPRiD> ah :)
<DASPRiD> if you need a tool writer, i'm here ;)
<micahg> DASPRiD: good to know
<micahg> DASPRiD: python?
<DASPRiD> yeah
<DASPRiD> happy that you do not ask for C or something like that ;)
<micahg> DASPRiD: it'll probably be some quick tool to just add repos and set proper apt pinning
<DASPRiD> hm, quickly written in bash, no? ;)
<micahg> DASPRiD: maybe quickly written in quickly :)
<DASPRiD> uh?
<micahg> !info quickly lucid
<ubottu> quickly (source: quickly): build new apps quickly. In component universe, is extra. Version 0.3.90-0ubuntu2 (lucid), package size 25 kB, installed size 336 kB
<DASPRiD> haha
<micahg> chrisccoulson: do are we dropping sunbird or the sunbird binaries or ???
<DASPRiD> afaik there just won't be any upgrades anymore
<asac> bdrung: so we need to fix all the plugin packages in SRUs now because ubufox/plugins/ directory has moved :/
<asac> bdrung: flash/adobe-flash/gnash/swfdec ... not sure what other complex was properly shipping in that location
<asac> bdrung: at best make that an SRU to get everything there except java which doesnt work there
<asac> thanks for keeping your promise ;)
 * asac was once right ;)
<asac> bdrung: oh ... and also for defaults/preferences ... some packages/overlays might ship something there (thats how i discovered that it was gone)
<bdrung> asac: what happened?
<bdrung> asac: the browser plugins put some files into ubufox/plugins?
<bdrung> asac: are there already bug reports filed?
<bdrung> asac: apt-file shows mozilla-plugin-gnash and swfdec-mozilla
<chrisccoulson> micahg - i'm not sure about just dropping one binary package. we should probably just drop the whole package and then work on backporting it in maverick
<bdrung> asac: we have flashplugin-installer, mozilla-plugin-gnash, and swfdec-mozilla. anything else?
<asac> bdrung: well. every other plugin that uses the alternative system is supposed to ship stuff there.
<asac> totem plugin /mplayer too
<asac> basically all that != java
<asac> for now we just need to packages that ship the file there
<asac> and file a bug against adobe-flashplugin package
<asac> which is in the partner archive
<asac> packages that ship alternatives cannot be switched using theplugin alternative wizard in ubufox otherwise
<bdrung> asac: alternative system?
<asac> as firefox only sees one
<asac> bdrung: checkout what gnash ships ;)
<asac> it ships alternatives for flashplugin.so  or something
<asac> and also the file directly in ubufox/plugins
<asac> idea is that if you dont use ubufox you can still use update-alternatives as admin to select which one to use
<asac> (which was the old way)
<asac> but if you have ubufox you can switch on the fly in the alternative wizard in firefox
<asac> the alternatives way of shipping things should die
<asac> its a bloody mess
<asac> if you look closer you will notice how bad it is ;)
#ubuntu-mozillateam 2010-04-28
<asac> e.g. how many alternative locations are managed by gnash etc. ;)
<asac> anyway ... out.
<asac> we can talk more on this if you need info
<bdrung> the alternative system is not pretty (too many symlinks)
<bdrung> asac: what do you think about a helper tool for installing the plugins?
<asac> nice to have imo
<asac> its kinda painful to ensure that all the plugins have all the right install/alternative locations
<asac> and it would also allow us to deviate locations from debian more easily (if that ever would be needed)
<asac> bdrung: the alternative system is bad as it doesnt allow user choice ;)
<asac> especially for a non-admin centric ubuntu approach
<asac> we could have a new alternative system that also allows users to do that in $HOME/bin ;)
<asac> j.k.
<bdrung> asac: i have a plan: let's change the install location back to /usr/share/ubufox (one line SRU) and work on a helper script for maverick to ease the plugin installation (not SRU-able)
<asac> hmm
<asac> you think thats going to fly?
<asac> sounds good if someone excepts that ;)
<asac> accept ... man i am typomaniac
<DASPRiD> nini plushies!
<bdrung> asac: who needs to accept what?
<asac> bdrung: SRU team ;)
<asac> needs to buy into a fh shuffle ;)
<asac> but i guess they will
<bdrung> fh?
<asac> hopefully noone has picked the new location up yet and changed their packages etc ;)
<asac> filesystem hierarchy
<asac> e.g. like me who just created one that relies on the new location :-P
<bdrung> that show that we need the helper script
<bdrung> :P
<asac> bdrung: well. this time its not a plugin, but a preference ;)
<asac> defaults/preferences is also a potential hook dir
<asac> but i think we can ignore that
<asac> maybe we should rethink the concept of where what prefs are shipped
<asac> and make all prefs from all firefox apps and extensions go into the same directory or directory tree
<asac> so yeah. lets SRU this
<asac> i will open a bug for you or maybe we should ruse the plugin alternative wizar doesnt work bug
<asac> which i thought was just the db i wanted to update today/tomorrow
<bdrung> asac: here is the proposed diff: http://pastebin.com/YJftRztX
<micahg> chrisccoulson: so, do you just want to drop it then?
<micahg> bdrung: didn't we discuss something for plugins similar to install-xpi?
<bdrung> micahg: yes
<bdrung> bug #516350 filed by you :)
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 516350 in mozilla-devscripts "provide plugin build/install assistance" [Wishlist,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/516350
 * micahg agrees alternatives should die
<asac> ccheney: chrisccoulson: whats the status on epiphany? ;)
<asac> was the ball dropped again after we last talked?
<chrisccoulson> asac - i'm working on that now
<micahg> asac: after I apply chrisccoulson's fontconfig fix, and upload to firefox-stable hardy and it builds, firefox 3.6 should be good to backport
<asac> micahg: great.
<asac> micahg: is the porting table on xulrunner-list up-to-date?
<asac> chrisccoulson: ok cool. what approach are you taking?
<micahg> asac: the insecure one is, I'm getting back to that tonight
<asac> ok
<bdrung> asac: bug #516350 - i am not familiar with plugins. if you draft a way how a plugin should be installed, i can write a tool for it.
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 516350 in mozilla-devscripts "provide plugin build/install assistance" [Wishlist,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/516350
<micahg> asac: BTW, seamonkey doesn't qualify for USNs, right, so would we use -security PPA for it?
<asac> micahg: we use the -security PPA for it and try to gather testing. why not ;)
<asac> but yeah. no USNs because its universe
<asac> though security team review/push is needed
<bdrung> micahg: btw, xul-plugin is the wrong name (see debian-devel ML)
<micahg> asac: k, because they're targeting next week for 2.0.5, which I don't get since it's before 3.6.4 and 3.5.10
<asac> micahg: i would think its probably late one minor cycle
<chrisccoulson> asac - for the GtkEntry, we need to take the approach of copying the classes over (GtkEntry, GtkEntryBuffer and GtkEntryCompletion), but I can also remove some of the things that have already been copied over, by taking the approach of reverting some of the changes that pull in the new dependencies
<asac> so equiv of 5.9 ... or are they saying the release .10 xulrunner?
<micahg> asac: equiv of .10
<chrisccoulson> eg, we pull in part of GtkStatusIcon because epiphany has been ported to non-deprecated API, but there's no need to do that in hardy
<asac> chrisccoulson: very good ;)
<micahg> asac: I'll check with them as that seems weird, the past few releases have been at the same time
<asac> chrisccoulson: have you checked whether pulling in GtkEntry ... etc. will close the loop?
<asac> or are you reverting parts of that?
<chrisccoulson> asac - and, i think there's a few other things like that (such as gtk_show_url, which also requires us to pull in some gdk bits too)
<bdrung> are you guys aware of this poll: http://www.doodle.com/guafbbhipwskzr8a
<chrisccoulson> asac - i will find out next time i try to build it (tomorrow hopefully)
<asac> bdrung: maybe that should be a UDS mini spec or something ;)
<micahg> chrisccoulson: someone provided most of a patch for mediatomb, should we do one more upload for js support or SRU?
<chrisccoulson> micahg - i'm not sure, i've not reviewed it yet
<bdrung> asac: the poll? isn't that a little bit overkill?
<micahg> chrisccoulson: I didn't test it either yet
<asac> bdrung: plugin install for devsripts ;)
<bdrung> asac: aha. yes, +1 for UDS
<micahg> asac: is the mozilla version picker worth a UDS spec?
<asac> chrisccoulson: i really think what ccheney did should have been really close. some cleanup is good, but we should finally get it to a "tesable" state
<asac> chrisccoulson: who knows what copy bugs were introduced ;)
<chrisccoulson> asac - it was in a buildable state, but very crashy ;)
<asac> micahg: what is a mozilla version picker?
<asac> chrisccoulson: yes. hopefully because of the GtkEntry thing
<micahg> asac: remember we discussed a tool to select and enable PPAs depending on whether someone wanted daily/beta/stable
<asac> chrisccoulson: did you see other crashes too ;)?
<asac> i was only shown that Entry crash ;)
<chrisccoulson> asac - i saw 2 different crashes as soon as i started using it
<chrisccoulson> one was the GtkEntry crash, and i also saw an unhandled X error too
<asac> ugh. ok
<micahg> chrisccoulson: BTW, I'll keep trying tonight to get seamonkey approved
<chrisccoulson> micahg - thanks
<asac> approved?
<micahg> asac: in queue
<asac> you should get it in now ... its really getting super late
<chrisccoulson> asac - i uploaded it earlier in the day, but nobody has approved it yet
<micahg> asac: I've already pinged people on the release team, but will keep trying as I see them this eveninig
<asac> chrisccoulson: at this time you need to actively go and beg ;)
<asac> at least thats the only way you know they will take a serious look
<asac> micahg: scottk is gone?
<asac> thats bad ;)
<asac> whoelse is from release team for universe?
<micahg> asac: anyone on the team?
<asac> well. some tend to do more universe than others. at least in the past
<micahg> asac: k, I'll try the Chicago connection ;)
<asac> micahg: was there a bug i was supposed to comment on? or was that just lightning?
<micahg> asac: just lightning I think
<asac> micahg: what is the testing status of that package? chrisccoulson confirmed? you confirmed? did you test mail etc.?
<micahg> asac: which seamonkey, I tested the browser, that mail loaded, I guess I should have tested a little better
<micahg> asac: had a few others test as well
<asac> chrisccoulson: did you do more testing?
<chrisccoulson> asac - i tested that i could send mail too
<asac> heh
<asac> ok
<asac> ok i pinged scottk directly
<asac> in -release
<asac> he said he will be off for 9h which was 5h ago or something
 * asac off
 * micahg has been waiting in there for someone all day :)
<micahg> chrisccoulson: did you want to file the drop bug for sunbird?
<chrisccoulson> micahg - i will just talk to pitti in the morning, and will see how to go about it then
<micahg> chrisccoulson: k, thanks
<skierpage> Yo, any update on updating the thunderbird-3.1 packages in the PPA?  TB 3.1 beta has been out since March 10, PPA stuck at 2009-12-21.
<ccheney> asac: sorry i was gone to dinner earlier, but it appears chrisccoulson filled you in better than i would have been able to anyway :)
<micahg> chrisccoulson: firegpg has 155 installs for popcon in debian and 35 in Ubuntu for both xul-ext-firegpg and firegpg, should we drop this too?  I'm getting the FTBFS for xul192 fixed if you decide yes, it does need to be compiled
<micahg> chrisccoulson: nevermind, I guess we should keep it and the FTBFS is getting fixed anyways
<micahg> !apport > ddecator
<ddecator> micahg: didn't do anything...
<micahg> ddecator: wanted to give you the wiki page for apport as it's now disabled, so if you want a crash report, you should have people enable it one time
<ddecator> micahg: yah, i just realized that today when i had to get a crash report myself. i'm guessing you saw the bug where i asked them to check /var/crash? that was because the bug started happening while apport was still enabled, so i thought there might be a crash log leftover from then
 * micahg thinks he already gave you the apport crash text  :)
<micahg> ddecator: yep
<ddecator> micahg: you did, but i don't know if it generated a report or not, so i didn't close it and use the canned response =)
 * ddecator thinks it probably did, but not sure
<micahg> ddecator: about bug 569679, can you confirm if it happens when you launch Ubuntu One from another menu, from the command line, or when launching firefox in general
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 569679 in firefox "firefox shows "close other session" on first startup" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/569679
<ddecator> micahg: haven't tested it yet. i was going to do more testing tonight, but i don't have time so i'll do it tomorrow night.
<micahg> ddecator: k
<ddecator> micahg: i talked to someone who works with u1 a lot and he said it might be due to a change in the way u1 handles creating an account, so i need to see if that's potentially what's going on
<micahg> ddecator: yes, that's what I wanted to ascertain
<micahg> that warning comes up if there's an existing lock in the profile
<ddecator> micahg: yup, i plan on figuring that out tomorrow night
<micahg> ddecator: thanks
<ddecator> micahg: np =)
<BUGabundo_remote> ping-pong, Moon-Sun \o/
<BUGabundo_remote> fta no build of chromium ?
<micahg> BUGabundo_remote: looks like they FTBFS
<BUGabundo_remote> thought so micahg
<fta2> BUGabundo_remote, i just fixed it
<fta2> asac, which priority should i give to chromium for gnome-www-browser?
 * micahg recalls asac wanting to get rid of alternatives :)
<fta2> bug 571103
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 571103 in chromium-browser "please integrate chromium-browser with the {gnome,x}-www-browser alternatives" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/571103
<fta2> i already have x- set to 40
<fta2> but epiphany uses 85 and is preferred
<micahg> fta2: I think konqueror is set for 100, firefox is 40, you can't really have an alternatives war
 * micahg recalls asac telling me this about a year ago
 * micahg is off to sleep, good night
<micahg> *morning
<fta2> good night :)
<chrisccoulson> yay, seamonkey is in \o/
<chrisccoulson> micahg - thanks for fixinf firegpg too
<fta2> asac, now that chromium is in debian, i have no idea how i'm supposed to work. we'll get it from the auto-merge pretty soon, trashing all my efforts
<chrisccoulson> fta2 - can it not be blacklisted so that it doesn't auto-sync?
<chrisccoulson> is the ubuntu packaging quite different to debian then?
<asac> fta2: hmm
<asac> fta2: in the past we used for non-default browser a higher than for the default browser
<asac> so if ffox is 50 ... use 60
<fta2> chrisccoulson, the problem is the debian package is based on my work, but i have no idea how to proceed now? who will prepare the releases, who will push, where, using which version number
<asac> fta2: so Derevko is our debian guy now ... he made a branch that we can upload to debian
<asac> then we initially sync and then only upload to debian
<asac> so it syncs back (until import freeze tat is)
<asac> however, i dont know if it will work because of the coreutils | ... build depends
<asac> but we will see
<fta2> well, his merge is still pending, and i just saw the ITP bug closed, so i'm lost
<asac> fta2: huh?
<asac> fta2: i think he maintains a .debian branch downstream from the main branch atm
<asac> i think most stuff should be merged into our .head
<asac> except the build depends i think
<asac> http://ftp-master.debian.org/new.html
<asac> its in ŃEW queue
<asac> Maintainer: Debain Chromium Maintainers
<asac> Derevko: ^^
<asac> typo ;)
<fta2> i think the dep is ok, it's coreutils >= 7.5 | ..
<fta2> otoh, debhelper 7 is not
<asac> fta2: yes. it works locally, but builders refuse
<asac> to take the alternative
<asac> for some reason
<asac> fta2: i think he stopped using that
<asac> at least he dropped compat 7
<asac> in the last merge i saw
<asac> i think https://code.edge.launchpad.net/~giuseppe-iuculano/chromium-browser/chromium-browser.iuculano is ment for merged into out package branch
<asac> not sure why he keeps compat 7 in the .debian branch
<asac> Derevko: ?
<asac> lets wait till he is back
 * asac has to run some errands
<chrisccoulson> asac - did you see my message yesterday about bug 531882?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 531882 in ubufox "Default Home Page without style or images on offline mode" [Medium,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/531882
<idrissdev> Hey all , is it possible to transform a firefox extension to a website
<asac> chrisccoulson: yes. hmm.
<asac> chrisccoulson: that needs an SRU against the ubuntu-artwork package
<asac> basically the .css needs to get absolute paths
<chrisccoulson> asac - so, there are 2 issues with the offline page:
<asac> too bad this dropped off
<asac> two?
<chrisccoulson> yes, the css needs to be called with an absolute path
<asac> right
<asac> also in th e.css
<asac> the image references etc.
<chrisccoulson> and we need a small ubufox change to allow it to load the css (it's currently blocked by firefox security policy, in the about handler)
<asac> i think i even had a patch for that ... not sure why i didnt upload :/
<idrissdev> please  , is it possible to transform a firefox extension to a website
<asac> most likely i was blocking on someone from the doc team
<asac> idrissdev: that feels like an odd request ;)
<asac> not sure how that would map
<asac> you can print the install.rdf ;)
<asac> chrisccoulson: hmm. let me think. have to ru nout  quick and get coffee ;)
<chrisccoulson> asac - so, you can't think of any other way before i assign the bug to ubuntu-docs?
<chrisccoulson> ok, no worries
<asac> i know that i had it working ;)
<asac> i remember having issues with security policy
<asac> etc.
<chrisccoulson> asac - the issue is that the flags for the protocol handler are URI_NORELATIVE and URI_DANGEROUS_TO_LOAD
<chrisccoulson> (see https://developer.mozilla.org/en/nsIProtocolHandler)
<chrisccoulson> but, ubufox can work around one of those flags, but the URI_NORELATIVE one will require a change to ubuntu-docs i think
<micahg> nikolam: sorry, we fixed a few more bugs before we released the package, do you want me to backport what we did for lucid to hardy in my PPA?
<nikolam> So you are saying that ppa is refreshed with new release?
<nikolam> It would be nice to test it on Hardy too
<nikolam> I will wet it on lucid today and see how it goes.
<nikolam> I wasnt already because seems like newer version of vbox hilled my 9.10 install with dependable addons, so would need to reinstall 9.10
<nikolam> and to get 10.04 and test it too
<micahg> nikolam: not yet, only if you want it
<nikolam> feel free to suggest testing steps for Sm. Think there is some page about that
<nikolam> Would be great
<micahg> I'll do it right now
<chrisccoulson> asac - how do we handle things which need rebuild due to xulrunner security updates? do we do everything through -security?
<chrisccoulson> gjs needs rebuilding for 1.9.2.4
<micahg> chrisccoulson: does gjs need a rebuild every update?
<chrisccoulson> micahg - it does. it has a rpath to find libmozjs
<micahg> chrisccoulson: can we fix that in an SRU?
<micahg> chrisccoulson: is rpath compile time directory binding?
<chrisccoulson> i'm not sure how fixable that is really, remembering that gjs in only a library. it might be possible to fix it in applications using gjs, by having a wrapper script with LD_LIBRARY_PATH set
<chrisccoulson> the only thing using it currently is gnome-shell
<chrisccoulson> i'm wondering if that might be the better way to do it
<micahg> chrisccoulson: BTW, I suggested a wrapper for gxine, do you think that's a good idea
<micahg> chrisccoulson: I would say yes :)
<chrisccoulson> micahg - if it works, yes ;)
<chrisccoulson> but i don't care too much for gxine ;)
<micahg> chrisccoulson: someone does though (It got set to high :) )
<chrisccoulson> heh
<chrisccoulson> so, i'll look at doing a wrapper script in gnome-shell then and dropping the rpath in gjs
<micahg> chrisccoulson: do you think a mozilla version picker (stable, daily, beta, latest stable) is worth discussion/possible session at UDS
<chrisccoulson> then we'll just have to say "if you want to use gjs, you'll need to find libmozjs yourself"
<chrisccoulson> micahg - possibly. did you have an implementation in mind at all (so i get an idea of what you'd want it to do)
<micahg> chrisccoulson: this was discussed at the beginning of the lucid cycle but I don't think anyone had time, basically to use apt-pinning and the PPAs in a type of picker to determine which version of which mozilla app gets installed
<chrisccoulson> yeah, that could be quite cool
<micahg> chrisccoulson: should a file a blueprint and mark you approver?
<chrisccoulson> yeah, can do. i'm not sure what my role is as approver just yet though, i'll have to speak to rick to find out ;)
<chrisccoulson> i'm wondering if other teams might find such a tool useful too
<chrisccoulson> perhaps something which isn't specific to just mozilla and could be extended
<chrisccoulson> might be worth talking to mvo about that, in case something like that could be part of software-properties
<micahg> chrisccoulson: seems like that would clutter software-properties, but maybe as an addon for it?
<chrisccoulson> yeah, possibly
<micahg> chrisccoulson: there's already a session about making daily builds more prolific
<micahg> chrisccoulson: should I discuss with the people of that blueprint if they think a global picker is a good idea?
<chrisccoulson> micahg - yeah, that would be good to do
<micahg> chrisccoulson: I'm hoping the remaining 3 FTBFS xul apps we can SRU after they're fixed for maverick
<chrisccoulson> micahg - yeah, should be fine. ftbfs applications are generally worth a SRU anyway
<chrisccoulson> which apps are they btw?
<micahg> chrisccoulson: 2 perl libs and pacparser
<chrisccoulson> micahg - ok, the debian maintainer of pacparser mailed me privately asking why we don't have libmozjs as a system library any more
<chrisccoulson> tbh, we probably should forget pacparser, as nothing in the archive uses it anyway
<micahg> chrisccoulson: I'd suggest referring to 286906
<micahg> bug 286906
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 286906 in xulrunner "provide and support a top-level library package for libmozjs (Was: Unable to use libmozjs.so in an application, because of library path problem.)" [Unknown,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/286906
<chrisccoulson> micahg - yeah, i basically explained what is in that bug report
<chrisccoulson> micahg - we should probably drop pacparser in maverick (it's getting a bit late in lucid to do that now)
<micahg> chrisccoulson: I was going to ask you about that
<chrisccoulson> but, if it doesn't build then the binaries will have already been removed anyway
<chrisccoulson> so, that situation should be ok
<chrisccoulson> i'll check if it was on slangasek's list of removed binaries
 * micahg checks LP
<chrisccoulson> hmmm, it's not on the list
<micahg> chrisccoulson: no, I still see the binaries
<chrisccoulson> i suppose i should just check the archive
<chrisccoulson> ok, we should remove them then
<micahg> chrisccoulson: did you talk to pitti about lightning?
<chrisccoulson> micahg - it's gone already :)
<micahg> chrisccoulson: k, good,
<micahg> chrisccoulson: I suggest we add some release notes about lightning
<chrisccoulson> if you think it's worth a release note, then feel free. do you know how to request a release note?
<micahg> chrisccoulson: file a bug against the release notes project?
<chrisccoulson> micahg - yeah, that's right
<chrisccoulson> or add a release-notes task to an already open bug report
<chrisccoulson> (probably the one requesting the lightning update)
<micahg> chrisccoulson: do people do that?
<chrisccoulson> micahg - yeah, i've done that in the past
<micahg> chrisccoulson: k
<micahg> chrisccoulson: done, requested a mention, do you need to ack?
<micahg> chrisccoulson: BTW, should I take the gxine bug for SRU?
<micahg> nikolam: builders were hijacked for release, so it'll be a while before it gets built
<chrisccoulson> micahg - no, i don't need to do anything on the bug for the release note
<chrisccoulson> yeah, we can do gxine as a SRU
<chrisccoulson> micahg - bug 568778
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 568778 in pacparser "Please remove packparser binaries from lucid" [Medium,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/568778
<chrisccoulson> so, the binaries are gone
<chrisccoulson> i still think we should just drop it rather than fix it in a SRU. there's no point in us maintaining something using libmozjs when it's not used by anything else in the archive
<micahg> chrisccoulson: k, good, wondering why doesn't show in publishing history
<chrisccoulson> ah, that won't show in the publishing history if it's just the binaries
<micahg> chrisccoulson: ah
<chrisccoulson> all that has happened is the binaries were just deleted from the archive
<micahg> chrisccoulson: I can still get the binaries for LP
<micahg> *from
<chrisccoulson> oh, that's probably expected
<chrisccoulson> but they aren't available in the archive any more
<chrisccoulson> http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/universe/p/pacparser/
<micahg> k
<fta> anyone working with couchdb here?
<fta> like with large volume of data
<fta> rickspencer3, ^^ (iirc, you played with it, right?)
<rickspencer3> fta, yes
<fta> rickspencer3, how efficient is it?
<rickspencer3> fta, depends on what you use it for
<rickspencer3> and how
<rickspencer3> couchdb is pretty quick once you've run a query a once
<rickspencer3> so long as you store it
<fta> i have ~1TB of data, and i need fast access
<rickspencer3> if you craft a good query and run it
<fta> so you're saying the 1st query is slow?
<rickspencer3> the first time it runs will take a looong time
<fta> hm
<rickspencer3> because it will run the map function on each record and build a b-tree as it goes
<rickspencer3> after that, it should be faster
<rickspencer3> but I don't know if it will meet your perf. requirements
<fta> my data is something like data[foo][bar][time] = { k1: v1, .... , k15: v15 }
<fta> i know foo/bar and a range of time, and a subset of keys (like {k1, k3, k7})
<fta> then i can reduce a bit based on time slots, or summing by foo/bar
<fta> i have ~2k inserts per minute
<fta> 24/7
<fta> rickspencer3, ^^
<rickspencer3> fta, well, I would try it on a subset of the data
<rickspencer3> I don't know what you are trying to pull out, but if you can get a good map/reduce going, it could be quite efficient
<fta> ok, thanks, i will experiment with it
<Derevko> fta: asac: I forgot to revert the debhelper compat 7 commit, done and resubmitted the proposal to merge
<pkramerruiz> Hi
<pkramerruiz> Anyone there?
<pkramerruiz> My name is Patrick
<pkramerruiz> I write from Spain
<pkramerruiz> I wanted to ask if anyone might explain me,  how I can make .deb packages from mozilla's xpi's for my launchpad repo
<nikolam> pkramerruiz, I am not very skilled myself
<nikolam> but you might take a look at this
<nikolam> http://www.mozilla-enigmail.org/forum/viewtopic.php?f=12&t=598
<nikolam> Its about making .xpi for enigmail for 64-bit seamonkey for Ubuntu
<nikolam> If you make it, post it there , btw ;)
<pkramerruiz> OMG! Many many thanks Nikolam
<asac> pkramerruiz: talk to bdrung when he is back about how to make packages out of .xpi files
<nikolam> that might be interesting for enigmail, too, yes
<pkramerruiz> asac, thanks!
<pkramerruiz> I write to you in german
<pkramerruiz> at 19:09
<asac> pkramerruiz: no time to answer ;) ... bdrung is better to answer that
<asac_> pkramerruiz: we prefer not to communicate in public
<asac_> err in private
<asac_> unless its about secrets
<asac_> pkramerruiz: read http://wiki.debian.org/mozilla-devscripts
<asac_> to get started
<pkramerruiz> okay
<pkramerruiz> many thanks
<micahg> pkramerruiz: does the eingmail build not work for Seamonkey in lucid?
<pkramerruiz> @micahg: why are you asking me that? Who said that I would make an package for enigmail? I will create continuously the packages for all the addons I use in my firefox.
<micahg> pkramerruiz: I thought I saw it being discussed in the backlog
<micahg> ah, I misread, sorry
<pkramerruiz> But I thougt this will only take me 5min (once I learnet it) from my free time. But nhandler said to me that this takes much more than 5min
<pkramerruiz> and that's disgusting me a lot
<micahg> pkramerruiz: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Packaging/Training/Logs/2010-04-22
<cwillu_at_work> who should I talk to if I can crash karmic's firefox consistently but slightly indeterministically with a webworker thread?
<pkramerruiz> I thougt with http://wiki.debian.org/mozilla-devscripts it takes no more than a few minutes. But nhandler redirects me to: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PackagingGuide/Complete and http://www.debian.org/doc/debian-policy/ .Beacuse he means that I will need all this for the other files of the package
<micahg> pkramerruiz: yes, well, the extension install part is easy, the rest of the package might take a little bit
<pkramerruiz> how much "little bit"?
<micahg> pkramerruiz: idk, haven't tried, take a look at the link I gave you
<micahg> pkramerruiz: bdrung would be the person to ask as he's done it before
<pkramerruiz> but I dont wanna make a new package!
<pkramerruiz> I only want to upload the new realease of an existing xpi package
<micahg> pkramerruiz: is there a watch file?
<pkramerruiz> I only want to regulary download the xpi from addons.mozilla.org and upload añthing to my repo
<pkramerruiz> so that I can install these addons from the terminal/synaptic
<micahg> pkramerruiz: well, you either have to create or update an existing package to do that
<pkramerruiz> but I wont read 1000 manual pages, to only make this!
<micahg> pkramerruiz: why not just use firefox's facility to install?
<pkramerruiz> what do you mean with firefox facillity to install?
<micahg> pkramerruiz: firefox can maintain and update the addons and they're self contained, why do you want to use synaptic?
<pkramerruiz> because its posible that I reinstall my system or not?
<micahg> pkramerruiz: have you considered mozilla weave
<pkramerruiz> and I have an text file with programs like tomboy and rythmbox ... to purge on fisrt run and another with the programs I like to install
<pkramerruiz> Like heikki said to me: it requires some work but this kind of policies make debian so high quality distribution
<pkramerruiz> ;-)
<micahg> pkramerruiz: if it's for others, I can understand, if it's just for you, why not make it easy on yourself
<micahg> pkramerruiz: if you create an add-on collection on addons.mozilla.org, you can reinstall all your addons in one shot
<pkramerruiz> okay, wait until I read what mozilla wave is
<pkramerruiz> I dont know this until now
<micahg> pkramerruiz: weave is basically an automated encrypted profile backup
<pkramerruiz> and what good is that for me?
<pkramerruiz> I cant install all these from the terminal or the synaptic, or can I?
<micahg> pkramerruiz: once you set that up on a new system, everything is back the way you had it
<micahg> pkramerruiz: well, I think we could consider packaging weave
<pkramerruiz> hmmm
<pkramerruiz> "once you set that up on a new system" set what up?
<micahg> pkramerruiz: bug 246808 if you want to subscribe
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 246808 in ubuntu "[needs-packaging] Mozilla Weave extension for Firefox" [Wishlist,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/246808
<micahg> pkramerruiz: weave
<pkramerruiz> you mean: If I once set up wave on my running system, if I reinstall or want to have my personalized firefox on another machine I can have it?
<micahg> pkramerruiz: correct
<pkramerruiz> can you explain how it works and how to set it up? Becasue I really cant imagine that!
<micahg> pkramerruiz: https://wiki.mozilla.org/Labs/Weave
<pkramerruiz> you shoul know I have many many sources list for firefox on my sources.list
<pkramerruiz> and nearly every day I update it
<micahg> pkramerruiz: well, weave handles your profile and what you install through firefox
<pkramerruiz> so, sometimes a message comes up, saying that an addon is no longer supported
<micahg> pkramerruiz: ah, that's usually on major version upgrades and is less likely if you're using versions from addons.mozilla.org
<pkramerruiz> and what is if I set it up with my 3.6.5pre and on the new system I have 3.5?? or 3.7?
<micahg> pkramerruiz: 3.6.5pre is the daily build of the next minor release of 3.6 (3.6.4 is in the mozilla security PPA)
<pkramerruiz> yes and then?
<micahg> pkramerruiz: then what?
 * micahg is missing something
<pkramerruiz> what do you  want me to say?
<pkramerruiz> micahg, do you want to see my sources.list? http://www.zumodrive.com/share/4ZuNYTU3Yj
<pkramerruiz> got to: Related to Web Browser's
<micahg> pkramerruiz: I don't suggest using this as it's a staging/testing PPA and stuff could be broken: http://ppa.launchpad.net/mozillateam/ffox35/ubuntu
<pkramerruiz> so, you can see I have 4 sorces for my firefox on karmic
<pkramerruiz> what I am currently running
<pkramerruiz> and I want to say micahg, that I dont have your ppa, because you only packaged up to firefox-3.0
<pkramerruiz> so far I can see
<micahg> pkramerruiz: my mozilla PPAs are for testing
<pkramerruiz> This PPA contains patches that  I'm testing for Mozilla Products. USE AT YOUR OWN RISK These are test builds for patches and not guaranteed to be stable. These are not recommended for production use.
<micahg> :)
<pkramerruiz> dindnt you see how much experimental ppa's I have??
<micahg> I try to warn people :)
<pkramerruiz> Laughing out loud
 * micahg forgot the original question
<DASPRiD> micahg, try the alternative question
<pkramerruiz> Laughing out loud
<fta> asac, list of bugs holding M5 as stable for linux: http://code.google.com/p/chromium/issues/list?can=2&q=os:linux+mstone:5
<ddecator> micahg: looks like it's a problem with u1. if i let the preferences sit open, then firefox eventually launches and brings me to the u1 sign-in site
<micahg> ddecator: can you move to ubuntuone-client-gnome
<micahg> oops
<ddecator> micahg: unless it's related to the fact that -no-remote doesn't work?
<micahg> ddecator: is it passing -no-remote?
<ddecator> micahg: not sure, just a thought
<ddecator> micahg: let me find out
<micahg> fta: is chromium-daily supposed to have dropped 1.7MB?
<fta> micahg, eh?
<micahg> fta: install size
<fta> which one?
<micahg> from 5.0.389.0 to 5.0.391.0 it's dropping 1737kb install size
<fta> hmm; the deb is sure smaller
<fta> -rw-r--r-- 1 root root 12492296 2010-04-27 06:56 /var/cache/apt/archives/chromium-browser_5.0.389.0~svn20100427r45661-0ubuntu1~ucd1_i386.deb
<fta> -rw-r--r-- 1 root root 11687112 2010-04-28 13:10 /var/cache/apt/archives/chromium-browser_5.0.391.0~svn20100428r45775-0ubuntu1~ucd2_i386.deb
<fta> nope, same files
<micahg> fta: did they add soemthing to the install?
<fta> nope
<micahg> fta: k, just thought I'd mention it to you
<ddecator> micahg: i guess it uses xdg-open, which i'm not familiar with
<fta> -rwxr-xr-x root/root  38001392 2010-04-27 06:34 ./usr/lib/chromium-browser/chromium-browser
<fta> -rwxr-xr-x root/root  34978544 2010-04-28 12:46 ./usr/lib/chromium-browser/chromium-browser
<fta> micahg, ^^ that's why
<fta> 38MB -> 35MB
<kaushal> hi
<kaushal> I have Mozilla/5.0 (X11; U; Linux i686; en-US; rv:1.9.2.3) Gecko/20100408 Ubuntu/9.04 (jaunty) Firefox/3.6.3
<kaushal> it crashes intermittently
<kaushal> how do i fix the issue ?
<kaushal> checking in again for my query ?
<micahg> a >30MB binary?
<micahg> fta: ^^^ that would explain why it's so fast
<fta> static libs
<fta> upstream says shared build is slower, redhat/fedora disagrees
<fta> i've experimented a bit but decided to stick with upstream's choice on that
<micahg> kaushal: idk, can you get a backtrace?
<fta> ok, i'm off, bye
<micahg> fta: night
<ddecator> micahg: we think we figured out the issue.
<micahg> ddecator: k
<ddecator> micahg: when u1 opens for the first time, it opens FF so the user can create an account. however, when u1 launches firefox, there is a delay long enough that someone can easily launch FF themselves (either to browse the web, by clicking Manage Account, or w/e) but then the two conflict (usually the u1 launch wins because it was initiated first). it's easy for it to happen on the first run, but not sure there is a way to prevent it cons
<micahg> ddecator: so it is a U1 issue
<ddecator> micahg: depends how you look at it, but yes
<micahg> ddecator: I look at it as whether or not I have to fix it ;)
<ddecator> micahg: then no, at this point there is nothing for you to fix =p
<micahg> ddecator: I would suggest moving the bug to ubuntuone-client and put all this in tehre
<ddecator> micahg: unless you want to make FF launch fast enough that there is no time to open it again while it loads ;)
<micahg> ddecator: wait for 3.7 :)
<ddecator> micahg: heh, i'm using it right now. still starts up slow for me at this point..
<micahg> ddecator: they have a few things in the pipeline to improve start time
<ddecator> micahg: good to hear =)
<kaushal> micahg: sorry was away
<kaushal> how do i get a backtrace ?
<kaushal> is the 3.6.3 version a stable release on Ubuntu 9.04 ?
<BUGabundo> (2010-04-28 23:41:25) EddieRingle: honestly, Chromium needs to support mp4 playback
<BUGabundo> fta: ^^^^
<micahg> kaushal: yes
<micahg> !backtrace > kaushal
<ubottu> kaushal, please see my private message
<rbz> anyone have any suggestions for cross-packaging ff-3.6.4 for armel? or do you all just build them on armel hosts?
<micahg> rbz: there should be a build in the security PPA
<micahg> rbz: we build on armel hosts for archive releases
<rbz> I can currently cross build standalone mozilla-1.9.2 trees; but packing it your way cleaning is... well major voodoo :)
<rbz> I have additional changes on top of 1.9.2
<rbz> *packing->packaging
<micahg> rbz: you can throw patches in debian/patches
<rbz> right; my thought too
<micahg> rbz: just make sure you disable the official branding
<micahg> if it's published
<rbz> but currently not doing builds on device; only cross
<micahg> rbz: anything upstream would be interested in?
<rbz> thinking maybe best path would to just get a netbook
<rbz> eventually quite possible
<rbz> maybe first to the moz tree
<rbz> *netbook arm of course :)
<micahg> rbz: well, all patches go to trunk first
<rbz> but to confirm my original question; the armel builds ppa/release etc are done on armel hosts right? never cross?
<micahg> rbz: correct
<micahg> rbz: AFAIK, all archive builds are native
<rbz> that what I thought... thx for the confirmation
#ubuntu-mozillateam 2010-04-29
<chrisccoulson> time to get the party hats out in a few hours
<micahg> chrisccoulson: you have an LWN subscription?
<chrisccoulson> i don't, how come?
<chrisccoulson> i probably should get one
<micahg> oh, they published a paid article, Ubuntu members are entitled to a free paid account
<micahg> chrisccoulson: http://lwn.net/Articles/384828/
<cwillu_at_work> micahg, you should be able to give out links to those though
<micahg> cwillu_at_work: yeah, I could
 * cwillu_at_work gives micahg puppydog eyes
<micahg> chrisccoulson: I'll give  you a link in PM if you want
<chrisccoulson> micahg, that would be good :)
<kaushal> hi
<kaushal> can i use the mozilla build firefox for ubuntu in production ?
<micahg> kaushal: ?
<micahg> kaushal: are you asking which of our builds are for production?
<micahg> chrisccoulson: is it ok if I create/push thunderbird-stable tonight with thunderbird, thunderbird-locales, and enigmail based on the Lucid packages?
<chrisccoulson> ccheney, epiphany working without crashing now :)
<chrisccoulson> got lots of compiler warnings and glib runtime warnings to clean up now though
<chrisccoulson> but it's looking good
<ccheney> chrisccoulson: yipee! :)
<chrisccoulson> i've got most of the runtime warnings cleaned up now
<ccheney> chrisccoulson: i don't know if you looked at the other packages yet but some of them might could be cleaned up a bit better esp with some of the bits you dropped
<chrisccoulson> yeah, i noticed there were some gtk changes
<chrisccoulson> i'd like to try and avoid those
<ccheney> yea
<ccheney> iirc there were a few glib and gtk changes both, not sure if all of them can be dropped/changed so we don't need them directly in those packages or not
<chrisccoulson> the GDK_BLANK_CURSOR addition in gtk can go now, as i've worked around that in epiphany (and it actually would need more changes in gtk to work correctly - it was the cause of one of the crashes)
<ccheney> oh ok
<chrisccoulson> and the addition of GTK_IMAGE_GICON can probably go as well, as i'm going to remove all the bits of that gtom EphyGtkEntry (epiphany doesn't use the GIcon images anyway)
<chrisccoulson> s/gtom/gicon/
<chrisccoulson> don't know what i was typing there ;)
<ccheney> ok
<ccheney> sounds like it should be much cleaner patch now :)
<chrisccoulson> anyway, i'll carry on with that tomorrow. sleep time now :)
<ccheney> have a good night
<chrisccoulson> thanks, you too
<fta2> Processor	Builders	Queue
<fta2> amd64	3	 2903 jobs (five days)
<fta2> oh my! :(
<BUGabundo_remote> hey hey huckle barry
<asac> fta2: does that mean that they will fix those and make linux stable?
<asac> or just move on because its too tough
<fta2> asac, we could expect a stable for linux in ~ a month, based on m5
<asac> fta2: cool. thats very good news
<fta2> but it will be the same release model as the beta i'm currently tracking
<asac> fta2: right. but at least we can then garther data/experience on how stable maintenance really is
<asac> e.g. we can track real security updates ... and see how we can update them and see how bad regressions are etc.
<fta2> asac, well, it's done by the same people, so it will be exactly the same
<asac> fta2: could be. but its easier to explain to everyone once we have data from stable
<asac> and we actively track for security updates etc.
<asac> but you are right. its probably the same
<asac> fta2: what was the bash/sh option again to echo all commands run?
<fta2> set -x
<fta2> from inside the script
<fta2> or sh -x script (from the outside)
<asac> fta2: is that inherited for subscripts?
<asac> fta2: whats the difference to -v ?
<fta2> never used -v, it seems it just echoes the script
<asac> yeah
<asac> fta2: so can i make -x to be inherited easily?
<asac> or can i set that as an env somehow? (so it gets inherited)
<asac> ?
<fta2> it should be inherited
<fta2> use set +x to disable it (if you just want to debug parts of a script)
<asac> fta2: i want it inherited ... cool
<asac> let me try that
<asac> fta2: set -e -x
<asac> that ok too?
<asac> or do i need  seceond line
 * asac just tries ;)
<fta2> i'd say you need two lines
<asac> workd
<asac> works
<asac> hmm. let me check if -e is still honoured
<fta2> but bash may be more permissive (it's certainly not portable though)
<asac> yep
<asac> ok i make a second line then
<asac> ok seems its not inherited
<asac> but i found a functions.sh that is sources everywhere
<asac> so i will just set it there
<asac> wow. thats a hell lot of output ;)
<asac> but i guess i will figure where a file is removed
<asac>   /win27
<asac> chrisccoulson: can you try to run make buildsymbols on a built firefox tree next time?
<chrisccoulson> asac - yeah, i can do that
<chrisccoulson> asac - do we not have proper debug symbols then?
<fta> amd64	3	 2935 jobs (five days)
<fta> pfff
<BUGabundo_remote> hahaahaha
<BUGabundo_remote> 5 days!??!
<BUGabundo_remote> LOL
<BUGabundo_remote> Ubuntu 10.04 LTS released
<chrisccoulson> \o/
<fta> <bigjools> fta: yeah,all the DC machines get commandeered to push CDs out
<micahg> chrisccoulson: I got the ok from RAOF to add a wrapper around gnome-shell until gjs is ported to seed and to remove rpath for seed, so I'll try to prepare the SRU before the next xulrunner release
<micahg> *remove rpath from gjs :-/
<chrisccoulson> micahg - thanks, i could have probably ok'd that though ;)
<chrisccoulson> i don't think there's any plans to port gnome-shell to use seed
<micahg> chrisccoulson: he was maintaining so I thought I'd ask him
<chrisccoulson> oh, ok, i didn't realise he was maintaining it
<micahg> chrisccoulson: idk maintaining, but did the last couple uploads
<micahg> it would seem to benefit us if we can get gjs ported to seed so it's not a xul rdepend
<fta> congrats for your work on lucid guys \o/
<fta> i mean, thanks
<chrisccoulson> micahg - seed is the webkit equivalent of gjs though, so it would be gnome-shell ported to seed rather than gjs being ported
<micahg> chrisccoulson: oh? I didn't know that
<chrisccoulson> but, the upstream gnome-shell developers don't have any interest in porting to seed
<micahg> actually, I might have known that but I forgot
<chrisccoulson> they don't seem to consider the xul dependency to be an issue
<chrisccoulson> we should try to correct them ;)
<micahg> I thoguht there was an option
<chrisccoulson> gjs just provides a way to access gnome libraries when using spidermonkey, and seed does a similar thing when using webkit
<BUGabundo> everning ppl of the intertubes! we came to conquer
<asac> chrisccoulson: just want to see if it works
<asac> chrisccoulson: e.g. run make buildsymbols
<asac> on top of what ewe currently do
<asac> at best we get -dbgsym still ... but also a .zip i nthe tree that we could check with launchpad folks how we can upload that to mozilla
<asac> chrisccoulson: make a spec for that: use upstream crashdb for mozilla
<asac> that was on our list for too long and now mozilla is ready for taking our debug symbols so we should try to get crashreporter enabled
<asac> and the crash submission to launchpad disabled
<asac> at least they have a real DB and not individual bugs for crashes ;)
<chrisccoulson> hi asac, i will create a spec for that then, that would be good to get working
<chrisccoulson> i won't be around tomorrow btw, i've taken some holiday tomorrow (long day travelling)
<micahg> chrisccoulson: I have the upstream info for adding crash info if you want it
<chrisccoulson> micahg - ok, that would be useful
<chrisccoulson> shall we talk about it at the start of next week? i shall be unavailable from this evening
<micahg> chrisccoulson: mozilla 447771
<ubottu> Mozilla bug 447771 in Tracking "allow Linux distributions to submit crash reports to crash-stats.mozilla.com" [Normal,New] http://bugzilla.mozilla.org/show_bug.cgi?id=447771
<micahg> chrisccoulson: sure
<chrisccoulson> excellent, thanks
<asac> chrisccoulson: long day travelling?
<asac> enjoy your trip ;)
<micahg> chrisccoulson: we need to submit a bug like mozilla 535947
<ubottu> Mozilla bug 535947 in Server Operations "Requesting account for uploading symbols for openSUSE Linux builds" [Normal,Resolved: fixed] http://bugzilla.mozilla.org/show_bug.cgi?id=535947
<chrisccoulson> asac - yeah, sadly i shall be driving for most of the day ;)
<asac> hope the destination is worth the long travel :-P
<micahg> chrisccoulson: enjoy your time off
<chrisccoulson> i'm going to a wedding in scotland on saturday, and we are doing the travelling tomorrow
<asac> bring a good scotch for me ;)
<asac> or at least drink a good scotch for me :-P
<chrisccoulson> heh ;)
<chrisccoulson> i got my gf insured to drive the hire car, so i will be able to have a scotch ;)
<asac> sounds like a plan then :)
<micahg> the upgrade complaints have begun :)
<BUGabundo> eheh
<BUGabundo> took a while
<micahg> BUGabundo: they were about an  hour ago
<BUGabundo> any funny one?
<BUGabundo> like asking for FF4 ?
<micahg> BUGabundo: not yet :)
<BUGabundo> ohh
<micahg> just grumbling so far
#ubuntu-mozillateam 2010-04-30
<LLStarks> i feel bad for lucid users. firefox is still a memory pig.
<micahg> LLStarks: it's better than 3.0 and 3.5
<LLStarks> 300 MB
<LLStarks> disgusting
<LLStarks> and this is with very few addons
<LLStarks> all of them top-tier on amo
<micahg> LLStarks: being popular has nothing to do with memory
<LLStarks> if they're popular, one would assume that they are quality and well-dev'd
<LLStarks> with no leaks
<micahg> LLStarks: doesn't need a leak to use lots of memory
<LLStarks> abp, dta, flashgot
<LLStarks> what the hell are they doing in the background?
<gavin> have you compared memory use without them?
<gavin> have you compared memory use to other browsers in similar conditions?
<LLStarks> chromium is a featherweight even with extensions
<LLStarks> never more than 50mb
<gavin> including all of its processes?
<LLStarks> i guess
<LLStarks> wait
<LLStarks> okay, fine 100mb
<micahg> gavin: congrats on the acct manager project
<gavin> micahg: why are you congratulating me? :)
<micahg> gavin: idk, it seems like a popular project
<gavin> micahg: was my name mentioned in relation to it, or ?
<micahg> gavin: http://mozillalabs.com/blog/2010/04/account-manager-graduates-from-labs/
<gavin> I see
<micahg> gavin: did they draft you without you knowing ;)
<gavin> heh, no
<ddecator> dang, micah got off. anyone here familiar with the fact that -no-remote doesn't work properly? bug 393853
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 393853 in firefox "Cannot create new process for firefox" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/393853
<ddecator> i'm guessing it's a downstream issue, but i'm not sure if it can be fixed (i would hope it can) and if any more information is needed
<BUGabundo_remote> Morning
<ddecator> ha, micah hasn't been on in a while, but i keep getting bugmail from him..
<sebner> asac: urgent ping
<asac> sebner: pong
<sebner> asac: I know micahg is responsible but he is not here, TB doesn't start in lucid (did a fresh reinstall)
<asac> what happens?
<sebner> Missing libmozjs.so
<sebner> ebner@ubuntu:~$ ldd /usr/lib/thunderbird-3.0.4/thunderbird-bin | grep "found"
<sebner> 	libmozjs.so => not found
<sebner> 	libxpcom.so => not found
<sebner> 	libxpcom_core.so => not found
<sebner> 	libldap60.so => not found
<sebner> 	libprldap60.so => not found
<sebner> 	libldif60.so => not found
<asac> thats ok
<asac> how do you start?
<sebner> asac: It doesn't start
<asac> 12:09 < asac> how do you start?
<sebner> asac: ah
<sebner> asac: sebner@ubuntu:~$ thunderbird
<sebner> sebner@ubuntu:~$ cd /usr/lib/thunderbird-3.0.4/
<sebner> sebner@ubuntu:/usr/lib/thunderbird-3.0.4$ ./thunderbird-bin
<sebner> ./thunderbird-bin: error while loading shared libraries: libmozjs.so: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<fta> you have to use the wrapper
<asac> tight
<asac> right
<asac> 12:10 < sebner> sebner@ubuntu:/usr/lib/thunderbird-3.0.4$ ./thunderbird-bin
<sebner> fta: GUI way also doesn't work ;)
<asac> -> thats supposed to give that error
<asac> ps -eaf | grep thunder
<asac> do you get anything?
<sebner> sebner    2304  1680  0 12:10 pts/0    00:00:00 grep --color=auto thunder
<asac> dpkg -l thunderbitrd
<asac> dpkg -l thunderbird
<asac> which thunderbird
<asac> what do those give?
<sebner> ii  thunderbird                       3.0.4+nobinonly-0ubuntu4          mail/news client with RSS and integrated spam filter support
<asac> strace -f -eopen thunderbird 2>&1 | tee /tmp/log .... paste the log
<sebner> asac: http://pastebin.com/sEFLZdd6
<fta> gconftool-2 --get /desktop/gnome/url-handlers/mailto/command  ?
<asac> sebner: thunderbird -safe-mode works?
<sebner> asac: nope
<sebner> fta: thunderbird %s
<fta> ok, so tb-bin is not registered there, good
<asac> seems it doesnt start with thunderbird for him
<fta> the strace with just -eopen is not very helpful, try without it (but it's verbose)
<fta> also paste a simple: sh -x /usr/bin/thunderbird 2>&1 | pastebinit
<fta> sebner, ^^
<sebner> fta: http://pastebin.com/0FwHbwQx
<fta>  access("/home/sebner/.thunderbird", F_OK) = -1 ELOOP (Too many levels of symbolic links)
<fta> known issue
<sebner> fta: how to fiXX0r?
<asac> ouch
<asac> thats the link thing again
<asac> too bad
<asac> sebner: di you have .thunderbird.upstream?
<sebner> asac: nope
<asac> ls -dl /home/sebner/.thunderbird
<asac> ls -dl /home/sebner/.thunderbird*
<sebner> asac: drwx------ 3 sebner sebner 4096 2010-04-30 12:28 /home/sebner/.thunderbird
<fta> sebner, https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-devel-announce/2010-April/000708.html
<asac> ls -dl /home/sebner/.thunderbird/
<asac> ls -dl /home/sebner/.thunderbird/Ü*
<asac> err
<asac> ls -dl /home/sebner/.thunderbird/*
<sebner> asac: -rw-r--r-- 1 sebner sebner  335 2010-04-30 12:28 /home/sebner/.thunderbird/appreg
<sebner> drwx------ 4 sebner sebner 4096 2010-04-30 12:28 /home/sebner/.thunderbird/c6y5f6u6.default
<sebner> -rw-r--r-- 1 sebner sebner   94 2010-04-30 12:28 /home/sebner/.thunderbird/profiles.ini
<fta> hm, it's different then
<asac> strange... sure that is the same system as the system fro the strace?
<sebner> bah
<sebner> asac: yes ;)
<asac> /home/sebner/.thunderbird -> complains about too many symbolic links
<asac> but .thunderbird isnt a link
<asac> double check. maybe you have a slogin session or something
<sebner> asac: nope, uhh but after removing .*thunderbird it's working now, ehm with a fresh profile but anyways
<asac> well. then we cant figure out what caused this
<asac> and if you didnt do imap you lost all your mails now
<sebner> asac: I saved my old .mozilla-thunderbird folder though. Can I copy it to .thunderbird?
<asac> probably
<asac> not into it ... but rather move the current away
<asac> and copy it as ".thunderbird"
<sebner> asac: done but still wants to open a new profile :/
<asac> no clue. somethign is badly busted
<asac> probably you did the copy wrong etc.
<asac> no time atm
<sebner> nah, I'm not that of a n00b, doing that since years ..
<asac> ls -l $HOME/.thunderbird now
<sebner> asac: it seems my old thunderbird folder got br0ken somehow, well, now I have a fresh/clean new one ^^
<sebner> thx anyways
<fta> where does Empathy store the user accounts? i need to restore them from a backup
<fta> BUGabundo_remote, ^^ any idea?
<BUGabundo_remote> fta: no. .local ?
<fta> nope
<fta> BUGabundo_remote, tried ~/.gconf/apps/empathy ~/.config/Empathy ~/.local/share/Empathy  nada
<fta> BUGabundo_remote, n-m, found it
<fta> it's ~/.mission-control
<BUGabundo_remote> yep
<BUGabundo_remote> lol
<BUGabundo_remote> suggestive name, isn't it?
<BUGabundo_remote> its like .purple
<fta> for .purple, i would have guessed it, because i know it uses libpurple
<BUGabundo_remote>  2351 1352e4    765         19K   2.7G   2.1G   2.7G   2.1G  28% VirtualBox
<BUGabundo_remote>  2270 2158e4   1299      40563K   1.9G   1.1G   1.9G   1.1G  14% chromium-brows
<BUGabundo_remote>  2260 4857e3    256      40563K   1.8G   1.1G   1.8G   1.1G  14% chromium-brows
<BUGabundo_remote> 18864 8803e3    190      40563K   1.3G 542.9M   1.3G 542.9M   7% chromium-brows
<BUGabundo_remote>  7404 5917e3     16      40563K   1.2G 446.5M   1.2G 446.5M   6% chromium-brows
<BUGabundo_remote>  1736 1230e4    271       1760K 575.2M 211.2M 575.2M 211.2M   3% Xorg
<BUGabundo_remote>  2119 8905e3   1309      40563K   1.3G 176.5M   1.3G 176.5M   2% chromium-brows
<BUGabundo_remote> 17670 183990     14      40563K 942.9M 168.7M 942.9M 168.7M   2% chromium-brows
<BUGabundo_remote> 16070 247088      8      40563K 905.7M 147.2M 905.7M 147.2M   2% chromium-brows
<BUGabundo_remote> 23001 199044      1      40563K 910.7M 105.0M 910.7M 105.0M   1% chromium-brows
<BUGabundo_remote> 21474  87434      0      40563K 875.0M 66148K 875.0M 66148K   1% chromium-brows
<BUGabundo_remote> 19823  48391      5      40563K 864.3M 46240K 864.3M 46240K   1% chromium-brows
<BUGabundo_remote> 16060  88257      2      40563K 859.9M 46096K 859.9M 46096K   1% chromium-brows
<BUGabundo_remote> fta: ^^^^^^^
<fta> doh
<BUGabundo_remote> and that's NOT all of them
<BUGabundo_remote> shame,.... it had several weeks running
<BUGabundo_remote> with daily updates to with without restarting
<BUGabundo_remote> running on debian unstable
<BUGabundo_remote> lol
<DASPRiD> there is such a cool thing, it is called pastebin or something like that :P
<micahg> asac: ping
<gnomefreak> ok i think my channels are correct now
<BUGabundo_remote> lol
<gnomefreak> sorry i have certain channels that have to have certain window #s and its hard to do when chanels keep closing for a month or 2, one of these days i will get to that
<micahg> asac: was the pfs DB ever updated...see bug 569135
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 569135 in ubufox "[REGRESSION] Flash missing plugin dialog in Firefox doesn't propose to install it" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/569135
<micahg> bbiab
<micahg> sebner: you still have the symbolic link issue?
<micahg> sebner: were you on Lucid for the last month?
<micahg> sebner: have you run thunderbird lately?
<sebner> micahg: it was a fresh install and nope, I started a fresh profile so it works now
<micahg> sebner: that worries me
<micahg> sebner: I'll test with a live CD this weekend
<sebner> micahg: :), I'm sorry, I wanted my mails ^^
<micahg> sebner: np, I'm sorry for the trouble
<micahg> sebner: you were right in more ways than one when you said I was responsible :-/
<sebner> heh
<sebner> micahg: you are the "maintainer" but it wasn't meant to offense you
<micahg> sebner: I know, just pointing it out :)
 * sebner hugs micahg :)
<micahg> :)
<fta> the indicator applet is sort of broken wrt Empathy & gwibber
<fta> pff, i guess i should stop the bot, it's impossible to build anything with so few builders
<BUGabundo> eheh
<BUGabundo> why are they so busy?
<fta> BUGabundo, <bigjools> fta: yeah,all the DC machines get commandeered to push CDs out
<BUGabundo> hum?
<BUGabundo> but what CDs?
<BUGabundo> they are all done
<fta> i guess it's to upload them
<fta> to users
<fta> micahg, ^^ i stopped the dailies
<micahg> fta: k, thanks, I'll fix the ff37 build failure over the weekend then
<micahg> BUGabundo: probably download servers
<BUGabundo> weird
<fta> micahg, lp says the q is between 3 and 6 days, i hope they are wrong
<micahg> fta: probably not
<BUGabundo> ahaah
<micahg> fta: my guess is someone uploaded a kernel or something like that to the PPAs
<fta> yep, a few kernels all day long, some private builds, and a few other huge packages
<fta> ours are huge too btw
<fta> seems there are a bunch of other daily ppa too now
<micahg> fta: well, the firefox/xul/TB ones are only an hour each
<fta> we're no longer alone ;)
<fta> the chromium uploaded 13h ago is schedule to start building in 20h :(
<fta> http://www.osnews.com/story/23229/IE9_HTML5_Video_Will_Be_H264_Only
<micahg> :(
<micahg> asac: oing re pfs
<BUGabundo> micahg: wanna join me in maverick?
<BUGabundo> I feel all alone in here
<micahg> BUGabundo: where's maverick?
<BUGabundo> http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/maverick/
<micahg> that was fast
<micahg> BUGabundo: pre-release freeze?
<BUGabundo> what freeze?
<BUGabundo> its all open
<micahg> BUGabundo: https://edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xulrunner-1.9.2
<BUGabundo> lol
<fta> is there a FOSSCamp joint to UDS this time?
<maxb> BUGabundo: I think it stays frozen until the toolchain uploads are complete
<BUGabundo> maybe
#ubuntu-mozillateam 2010-05-01
<ccheney> fta: not afaik
<eagles05138785> nice job guys you did it again :)
<juddix> hello everyone
<juddix> I seek to block users student, in blocking their about: config
<juddix> is that I can secure it by mozilla.cfg where am I required by userContent.css spent on each Firefox user account?
<pace_t_zulu> hey is it possible to modify the chromium theme to move the window title bar widget buttons to the left?
<pace_t_zulu> and not by selecting 'Use system title bar and borders'
<DASPRiD> pace_t_zulu, http://www.ubuntugeek.com/ambiance-theme-for-google-chromechromium.html
<DASPRiD> that's what you want, right?
<DASPRiD> oh, not by that
<DASPRiD> no idea then :)
<pace_t_zulu> yeah not that... i do not want to give up the pixels
<pace_t_zulu> the mac os x version of chromium looks like i'm describing
<DASPRiD> pixels?
<pace_t_zulu> vertical screen space
<DASPRiD> ah
<pace_t_zulu> you lose screen space when you use system title bar and borders
<DASPRiD> well i never cared about that with 1600px vertically :)
#ubuntu-mozillateam 2010-05-02
<mahfouz> is chromium from the beta channel the same as the one in lucid repos?
<mahfouz> I mean the beta ppa
<fta> mahfouz, yes
<GuitarInc1> how does ubuntu deal with EOL firefox packages?
<micahg> GuitarInc1: we're upgrading them :)
<GuitarInc1> Firefox 3.6 will be supported for the entire lifecycle of 10.04?
<micahg> GuitarInc1: no, it'll most probably be upgraded to 3.7 and maybe 4.0
<GuitarInc1> will 3.6 users be prompted to upgrade to 3.7/4.0?
<micahg> GuitarInc1: yes, the package itself will be upgraded so it will be seamless
<GuitarInc1> oh
<GuitarInc1> wow
<GuitarInc1> very slick :-)
<micahg> we're actually upgrading hardy and jaunty soon to 3.6
<GuitarInc1> what if there are installed plug-ins that are incompatible with future firefox releases?
<micahg> GuitarInc1: we'll upgrade them if we can
<micahg> GuitarInc1: generally by the time a version is EOL, > 80% of the addons have been upgraded
<GuitarInc1> sounds about right
<GuitarInc1> micahg: one more question: is the alpha 64-bit flash player available in the ubuntu repository?  Or do I have to manually grab it from adobe's website?
<micahg> GuitarInc1: we don't package it because there are no guaranteed security updates, depending on your chipset, 32 bit + nspluginwrapper works fine
<GuitarInc1> micahg: okay, thnx for the info :-)
<LLStarks> my god
<LLStarks> that addons manager is fugly
<LLStarks> no gnome
<LLStarks> breaks extensions
<LLStarks> micahg, fta, did they back it out yet?
<micahg> LLStarks: yes
<micahg> LLStarks: but I think fta suspended the daily builds until we get more PPA builders back
<ddecator> micahg: was lorentz introduced in ff 3.6 with .3 or .4?
<micahg> ddecator: will be in .4
<ddecator> micahg: alright, thanks
<mahfouz> fta, I was just wondering if it would stay like this that chromium beta ppa is the same as ubuntu repos
<mahfouz> because if so, we wouldn't need a beta ppa anymore
<fta> it's needed at least for hardy to karmic
<fta> and the ppa is also the staging ground for the official repos
<fta> also, the plan is to follow the stable channel once it's available for linux
<mahfouz> ok, i see
<LLStarks> jeez, 3.7 is like charleston chew right now
<mahfouz> LLStarks, is that good or bad? :)
<LLStarks> bad
<ddecator> LLStarks: yah, a few things broke...anything specific you're having trouble with?
<mahfouz> well, the ipc stuff is still broken, right?
<mahfouz> flash stuff
<LLStarks> i want to castrate the person that pushed the addons manager
<ddecator> LLStarks: that double scrollbars? haha
<LLStarks> it removed the ability to add menus to the addon list
<ddecator> mahfouz: lorentz is working in 3.7 now
<mahfouz> ddecator, havent tried last week
<mahfouz> thx
<mahfouz> maybe put that here https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/firefox/+bug/513887
<ubottu> Error: Could not parse data returned by Launchpad: The read operation timed out (https://launchpad.net/bugs/513887)
<micahg> LLStarks: we can't get a 3.7 build again until we get the PPA builders back
<LLStarks> well, then teach me. i need to learn the cold reality of debian packaging and compiling programs as if they'd be shipped with ubuntu.
<micahg> LLStarks: I can ask fta to push it, but it'll be 2 to 5 days before they'
<micahg> re done
<fta> i think they'll reassign the builders tomorrow
 * micahg will bbiab
<skierpage> I run nightly 64-bit Firefox from http://ftp.mozilla.org in Kubuntu Lucid, but System Settings > Default Applications and other KDE machinery are unaware. I assume I need to integrate a .desktop file... How?
<skierpage> Might the kubuntu-firefox-installer package integrate Firefox nightly better with Kubuntu?  It seems it just triggers installation...
<micahg> skierpage: Mozilla builds are not made for KDE yet, if you want a KDE integrated build, please use the one in the lucid archvie
<skierpage> micahg Hey there!  I understand the less bleeding-edge ubuntu packages have integration, but I'm committed to firefox nightly.  I'm just looking for the simple integration steps.
<skierpage> micahg I'm going to grab the firefox.desktop from kubuntu-firefox-installer and tweak it.
<skierpage> micahg  BTW, how goes the thunderbird-3.1 ?  ;-)  Thanks for all you do.
<micahg> skierpage: the installer does nothing, it's the patches and kmozillahelper
<micahg> skierpage: probably won't have 3.1 done until after UDS
<micahg> I might get 3.2 running fist
<micahg> *first
<skierpage> micahg , I believe the firefox.desktop (with mods) will at least put Firefox nightly into menus and Default Applications.
<micahg> skierpage: we have a nightly build as well, but not with KDE integration
<skierpage> micahg I know, I got started with a mozilla.org 64-bit build and stuck with it for 500 Help > Check for Updates :-)  Are there any functional differences between the ubuntu nightly package and http://ftp.mozilla.org/pub/mozilla.org/firefox/nightly ?
<micahg> skierpage: install in menu?
<micahg> we push updates as well
<skierpage> ok thanks, maybe I'll switch.  Gotta go, bye
<sebner> micahg: in TB my spam folder has the option: Look for new messages which is unchecked, why do I get mails then? Didn't happen in the past
<micahg> sebner: you get new messages in your spam foldeR
<sebner> micahg: right, but I don't want them downloaded to TB
<micahg> sebner: where is this option?
<sebner> micahg: right click on SPAM folder, Properties
 * micahg doesn't have a SPAM fodler
<micahg> *folder
<sebner> heh
<micahg> oh, I see the option on my Junk folder
<micahg> I don't think I get updates for it, but I don't know
<micahg> sebner: not for just spam
<micahg> sebner: ok, so the checkbox means to poll the server for new messages in that folder
<sebner> micahg: I guess, and it's unchecked ..
<micahg> sebner: not that new messages won't be moved there
<sebner> hm,
<micahg> sebner: the only time you would need that checked is if you're using server side filters and want to poll multiple folders
<sebner> ah
<sebner> micahg: so my only option is to delete the SPAM folder in TB?
<micahg> sebner: what are you trying to do?
<sebner> micahg: Not getting anymore spam messages into my SPAM TB folder
<micahg> sebner: where do you want your SPAM to go
<micahg> sebner: you can configure the account settings to move it to the trash or delete if you like
<sebner> micahg: uhh, I'll take a look, just strange because before the fresh ubuntu/TB install I didn't have this problem
<micahg> sebner: idk, maybe TB2 had other defautls
<sebner> micahg: ehm, I used TB3 also before the reinstall ;D
<micahg> sebner: maybe your settings changed?
<sebner> micahg: nope, I never change anything. Mail account created (or copy old .tb folder) and go go go
<micahg> sebner: idk then
<sebner> micahg: I found the option in the properties, thanks anyways
<micahg> sebner: k
<micahg> bbiab
<sebner> micahg: wow, you really like this net-slang, hmm? ^^
<micahg> sebner: I got it from asac
<micahg> asac: ping
#ubuntu-mozillateam 2011-04-25
<BUGabundo> hey oh
<hyperair> fta: ping.
<hyperair> fta: it looks like the thunderbird.desktop in the Ubuntu Mozilla Daily PPA has Thunderbird in the StartupWMClass, but the thunderbird window actually has a WM_CLASS of Shredder.
<hyperair> fta: the result is that unity doesn't group thunderbird's window with the launcher
<hyperair> fta: also, firefox-trunk and firefox-4.0 builds are failing due to a patch not applying cleanly
<fta> chrisccoulson, hey.
<fta> <hyperair> fta: it looks like the thunderbird.desktop in the Ubuntu Mozilla Daily PPA has Thunderbird in the StartupWMClass, but the thunderbird window actually has a WM_CLASS of Shredder.
<fta> <hyperair> fta: the result is that unity doesn't group thunderbird's window with the launcher
<chrisccoulson> fta - yeah, that's fixed with the newer (3.3) builds (we set StartupWMClass automatically)
<chrisccoulson> i didn't see much point in backporting those changes to 3.1
<fta> also, tb33's tarballs are wrong
<chrisccoulson> yeah, it's a mess right now
<fta> it means no more updates
<chrisccoulson> it needs to be configured to pull from mozilla-aurora now
<chrisccoulson> i'll do that in a bit
<fta> thunderbird-3.3_~hg20110424r7607+nobinonly.orig.tar.gz
<fta> Got thunderbird-3.3 ~hg20110424r7607+nobinonly vs thunderbird-3.3 3.3~a4~hg20110414r7558+nobinonly
<fta> *ERROR* version ~hg20110424r7607+nobinonly doesn't match ^3\.3(\~|\.). Abort
<chrisccoulson> i'll sort it out in a bit
<fta> there's a blank somewhere
<fta> well, no, 3.3 is missing
<chrisccoulson> yep, that's because there is no version-20.txt in the tarball now
<Omega> We should add more options to the unity quicklist
<chrisccoulson> like what?
#ubuntu-mozillateam 2011-04-26
<Omega> chrisccoulson: Like new tab.
<chrisccoulson> Omega, we've already decided that "new tab" is one entry we *don't* want
<chrisccoulson> it's pretty pointless, and we want to save the space for more useful entries
<Omega> chrisccoulson: what about private mode?
<chrisccoulson> Omega, that's not possible with a static quicklist entry. we wouldn't expose that anyway, because of the way private mode works in firefox (ie, you can't mix private and non-private windows. entering private mode closes all of your current windows)
<fta> dpm, hi, fyi, i have a bunch of translation errors for chromium, esp 'ug', tried to email the guy weeks ago, no answer
<fta> dpm, also, /wrt the desktop file, i wrote a desktop<->gettext converter a while ago, i still need to start using it :P
<dpm> fta, let me see if I can get the contact from an Uyghur person
<dpm> fta, https://launchpad.net/~gheyretkenji coordinated the team IIRC, you might want to contact him directly, unless you've done it already
<fta> dpm, also, using lp to propose a fix doesn't work. tried with a dozen langs, they all ignored me. i ended up confirming my own changes :P
<fta> dpm, i don't remember who i contacted. i used lp as the email was not public, so i don't have a copy :(
<fta> dpm, nope, not him. https://translations.launchpad.net/chromium-browser/translations/+pots/generated-resources/ug/+translate?batch=10&show=all&search=%25{WEBSITE_1%20%D8%8C%20%25{WEBSITE_2}%20%DB%8B%DB%95%20%25{NUMBER_OF_OTHER_WEBSITES}%D8%AF%D9%89%D9%83%D9%89%20%D8%B3%D8%A7%D9%86%D9%84%D9%89%D9%82%20%D9%85%DB%95%D9%84%DB%87%D9%85%D8%A7%D8%AA%D9%89%DA%AD%D9%89%D8%B2
<fta> dpm, i usually fix those errors myself for RTL langs, but i can't for LTR such as arabic
<dpm> fta, yeah, I can understand that :) - In any case, if the translator is not responsive, the best thing is to contact the team mailing list directly, and if that fails, then the team owner. Here are the details for Uyghur: https://launchpad.net/~lp-l10n-ug
<dpm> and I've just PM'd you the e-mail details for a couple of the Uyghur people I've talked to in the past
<fta> dpm, also, i assume for non latin langs, only translating the strings is not enough, it probably looks bad if the font & ui metrics are not adjusted :P
<chrisccoulson> m_conley, there?
<m_conley> chrisccoulson: hey, what's up?
<chrisccoulson> hi m_conley. this might be a bad time to ask you this, but is there a roadmap for thunderbird? (equivalent to something like https://wiki.mozilla.org/Firefox/Roadmap)?
<m_conley> chrisccoulson: I'm sure there is - hang on...
<chrisccoulson> thanks
<m_conley> chrisccoulson: hrm - so I thought I had seen one, but it may have been removed.  Yeah, there's been a bit of upheaval - primarily due to the way the releases are being done now.  I think this what we've got so far:  https://wiki.mozilla.org/Thunderbird:Thunderbird_Post_3.1_Plan
<chrisccoulson> m_conley, yeah, i thought that might be the answer :)
#ubuntu-mozillateam 2011-04-27
<Drone4four> I'm trying to purge maverick of the nightly releases of firefox installed and revert back to the latest stable release.  details here:  http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1740332
<Drone4four> nightly *alpha/beta* releases
<fta> micahg, jdstrand: linux/stable (10.0.648.205 -> 11.0.696.57)   will work on it later today
<micahg> fta: ACK
<chaat> does anyone know if the ppa:ubuntu-mozilla-daily/ppa will be updated to have the current daily build of the firefox trunk version ?
<micahg> chaat: it already should have it
<micahg> oh, hmm, FTBFS
<chrisccoulson> the build has been broken for a few days
<chaat> 2011-04-22 06:03:57 UTC 	firefox-trunk 	6.0~a1~hg20110421r68406+nobinonly-0ubuntu1~umd1~maverick
<chaat> chrisccoulson: do you know if the build will be fixed soon ?
<chrisccoulson> whenever i find some time to look at it, i'm busy with other stuff right nowe
<chaat> thanks crisccoulson, i'm new to linux and thought that i was doing something wrong when i tried to update the build using the mozilla-daily/ppa
<chrisccoulson> chaat, if you are new to linux, then why are you running daily builds? ;)
<chrisccoulson> did someone recommend them to you?
<chaat> i've gotten used to running the daily builds on windows and wanted to continue using them on ubuntu
<chrisccoulson> ah, ok
<chaat> i've been experimenting with linux in a vm to determine if i could move my computer to linux from windows. I'm trying to determine if i can run all the software that i currently run on windows.
<chaat> i've been impressed with the ability to run windows software using the dev version of wine
<chaat> i'm an ibm mainframe COBOL programmer and use some windows compilers and editors which emulate those on the mainframe.
<fta> micahg, once again, most of the security bugs are in webkit :(
<fta> micahg, how come i don't see similar updates of our system webkit?
<chrisccoulson> heh, the last webkit update was over 6 months ago ;)
<chrisccoulson> i'm glad i'm not using epiphany or midori
<fta> I already reviewed 20 out of the 27 security bugs, 15 are in webkit
<fta> chrisccoulson, ch probably had 100 webkit sec bugs in the last 6 months
<chrisccoulson> ouch
<micahg> fta: I'm a little behind
<micahg> I hope to be caught up in another month or so
<fta> micahg, i dropped two bugs from the release notes (the last 2), they are about the pdf plugin we don't have
<micahg> fta: k, sounds good
<fta> how come i can no longer Nominate for series my own bugs?
<fta> bug 771935
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 771935 in chromium-browser "10.0.648.205 -> 11.0.696.57" [High,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/771935
<chrisccoulson> fta - weird, i can't approve them either
<chrisccoulson> oh
<chrisccoulson> the security updates have been published to main
<chrisccoulson> that's why
<micahg> jdstrand: ^^ can you demote?
<fta> chrisccoulson, ? to main?
<fta> where?
<micahg> fta: natty will have to go through -security at this point as well
<jdstrand> why yes I can
<micahg> jdstrand: thanks
<fta> i don't understand
<micahg> fta: which?
<chrisccoulson> fta - https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/chromium-browser says that the lucid and maverick updates are in main
<fta> well, if i can no longer upload to natty, i've done my part. the -stable ppa is now up-to-date
<micahg> fta: yep, oneiric will hopefully open next week, if you can provide natty w/lucid and maverick that would be great (one should be -sa and the others can be -sd)
<jdstrand> micahg: done
<micahg> jdstrand: thanks
<fta> maybe it's time for me to give up the role of maintainer
<fta> i hate that last part where i have no control
<micahg> fta: well, it's usually blocked on regression testing which I try to do same or next day, then blocked on armel build
<micahg> fta: are you going to UDS?
<fta> no
<micahg> fta: well, assuming no build failures, we can push this out tomorrow evening if we get it up soon
<vish> do we have an aurora ppa? or is it only nightlies..
<fta> jcastro, ch11 is now in the -stable ppa with the webapp final fix, could you please test?
<JanC> test "chapter 11" ?  :P
<fta> JanC, nope, chromium 11 ;) no bankrupt here
<fta> micahg, http://people.ubuntu.com/~fta/chromium/11.0.696.57~r82915/
<Omega> vish: nope, don't think we're getting one soon either.
<Omega> we have a central ppa though
<micahg> fta: ACK, thanks
<micahg> vish: we'll be tracking trunk and beta for the moment
<micahg> chrisccoulson: any opinion about killing the karmic mozilla dailies a few days early and hardy a couple weeks early?
#ubuntu-mozillateam 2011-04-28
<micahg> fta: still around?  can you fix the version for natty to 0ubuntu0.11.04.1 from 0ubuntu1?
<micahg> fta: nm, I'll take care of it
<micahg> fta: fixed BTW, I deleted the tag and retagged with the proper version, you'll need to uncommit, revert, pull or pull overwrite
<micahg> uploading chromium
<micahg> fta: BTW, the SRU exception keeps me from having to review the 1 million line diff between 10 and 11 :)
<fta> micahg, grrr. your change was not needed
<micahg> fta: what do you mean?
<fta> didn't matter to have 0ubuntu1
<micahg> fta: well, wanted it to be consistent
<micahg> also, means you can upload ubuntu1 when oneiric opens
<fta> you messed up with my setup, now my channel branches are ahead and some branches diverged
<micahg> fta: would it be better if the change was on top?
<fta> that's no sponsoring at all, next time, i'll let you do them all. i'm really sick of this thing
<micahg> fta: sorry, was trying to save you from another silly change
 * micahg -> sleep
<chrisccoulson> maaaaan, natty feels so out-of-date already
<chrisccoulson> when can i upgrade to oneiric? ;)
<m_conley> :)
<chrisccoulson> hi m_conley!
<m_conley> chrisccoulson: hey!  congrats on releasing natty!
<chrisccoulson> heh, thanks. now the fun starts all over again ;)
<chrisccoulson> m_conley, have you seen the overlay scrollbars in natty?
<m_conley> chrisccoulson: I think I saw a blog post about them.  Newer, shiny, thinner scrollbars, right?
<m_conley> appear on demand?
<fta> doh, just took an unexpected shower.. outside
<chrisccoulson> m_conley, yeah. they look pretty nice
<chrisccoulson> i took a look earlier to see how much effort it would take to support them in tbird and ffox
<m_conley> chrisccoulson: and?
<chrisccoulson> it could be a bit of a pain ;)
 * m_conley sighs
<m_conley> oh Gecko.
<chrisccoulson> heh :)
<chrisccoulson> it's something to think about, as i know mark would very much like for me to get them working :)
 * m_conley nods
<fta> dpm, the Uyghur guys helped a lot, all strings fixed ;)
<dpm> fta, \o/ excellent :)
<fta> dpm, btw, i'm wondering who else could take care of those translations, if i'm not there
<fta> dpm, i'm thinking about giving up, and the consequences
<dpm> fta, what are you thinking of giving up, chromium maintainership, translations...?
<fta> dpm, everything, ubuntu
<fta> dailies included
<dpm> fta, oh sorry to hear that :(, howcome?
<fta> dpm, i'm unhappy about a few recurrent things
 * dpm has to jump into a call in a few mins, but he's listening
<micahg> chrisccoulson: so, that's just a preliminary beta for testing, final merge is may 17 from aurora
#ubuntu-mozillateam 2011-04-29
<Omega> fta: ):
<Fudge> guys are there actually deb packages for some of the later tbird and ff builds?
<Omega> Fudge: Yes, https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-mozilla-daily/+archive/ppa
<Omega> firefox-trunk
<Fudge> tks
<Fudge> can i use these on ebian?
<Fudge> i know they woudl isntall but doe sit matter i mean
<Fudge> would, install :$
<micahg> Fudge: mozilla.debian.net
<Fudge> thank you
<Fudge> :)
<jcastro> fta: people notice your work :)
<jcastro> http://askubuntu.com/questions/37826/quicklist-for-google-chrome-for-bookmarks-new-windows-etc-not-working-properl
<jcastro> ok so we still suck at getting your web app fix out the door but this is a good start. :)
<micahg> fta: jcastro: I have an idea for getting chromium out faster, I have to discuss with the team though, will keep you informed
<chrisccoulson> w00t, fx 4.0.1 in the firefox-stable PPA now
<Omega> fta: Yeah, it'd suck to not have you around ):
<chrisccoulson> hmmm, did the number of PPA builders decrease?
<Omega> chrisccoulson: fta is thinking about quitting ):
<BUGabundo> deb mirror://mirrors.ubuntu.com/mirrors.txt oneiric main restricted universe multiverse
<m4n1sh> is there a way to find out why an extension is not compatible with FF4?
<chrisccoulson> m4n1sh, yes, of course there are ways
<m4n1sh> any debugger?
<m4n1sh> or something like that?
<chrisccoulson> m4n1sh, chromebug
<chrisccoulson> but you should start just by looking in the error console
<m4n1sh> like I was facing an issue
<m4n1sh> had to update an extension written by someone else
<m4n1sh> I got a patch
<m4n1sh> tried applying
<m4n1sh> many things, then changed install.rdf to get over the compactibility issue
<m4n1sh> now stuck up with TypeError: Components.classes['@zeitgeist-project.com/DATAPROVIDER/firefox-xpcom;1'] is undefined
<m4n1sh> when I restart firefox after installing
<chrisccoulson> well, you need to look at https://developer.mozilla.org/en/XPCOM/XPCOM_changes_in_Gecko_2.0 then ;)
* micahg changed the topic of #ubuntu-mozillateam to: Welcome to the Ubuntu Mozilla Team (Chromium too!): | Firefox 4.0.1 10.04-10.10 http://is.gd/5Fyywu | Firefox 4.0.1/Thunderbird 3.1.10/Seamonkey 2.0.13 in http://is.gd/dsudW need testing | Firefox 3.6.17/Thunderbird 3.1.8 in Stable Releases  | Report Mozilla PPA bugs here: http://is.gd/hdZc1
<m4n1sh> chrisccoulson: the person who submitted the patch, did it looking at it
<m4n1sh> :)
#ubuntu-mozillateam 2011-04-30
<BUGabundo> webchat
<BUGabundo> LOL
<BUGabundo> fta: html5 broken in chromium
<BUGabundo> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MiAxiGZKpGQ
<BUGabundo> no image once you pause
<Omega> BUGabundo: Is this issue ubuntu-specific?
<BUGabundo> Omega: it's the only OS I have to try here
<BUGabundo> all my laptops run Ubuntu :P
<BUGabundo> Omega: I usually file it upstream
<BUGabundo> once I confirm with someone else
<BUGabundo> hence me pinging fta
<Omega> BUGabundo: I can't reproduce it.
<BUGabundo> Omega: youtube.com/html5 activated?
<Omega> Yes.
<BUGabundo> 13.0.751.0 (83471) Built on Ubuntu 11.04, running on Ubuntu 11.10
<BUGabundo> same chromium build ?
<Omega> 10.0.648.205 (81283) Ubuntu 11.04
<BUGabundo> that's OLD
<BUGabundo> :)
<BUGabundo> why are you on 10? stable branch?
<Omega> It's from the universe
<BUGabundo> wasn't that upgraded to 11 ?
<BUGabundo> it was released 3 days ago
<Omega> let's see if there are updates
<Omega> Nope, latest.
<fta> Omega, BUGabundo: i packaged ch11 3 days ago
<BUGabundo> matches the release .P
<BUGabundo> but that's Omega problem, not mine
<BUGabundo> :)
<BUGabundo> mine is that HTML5 is broken (for me)
<BUGabundo> can you confirm?
<fta> as usual, it's too slow to reach the archives, that's why i'm quitting
<BUGabundo> so I can look into it, or file upstream
<BUGabundo> fta: on no :((((
<BUGabundo> there won't be anyone mantaining it :(
<Omega> I don't care about the packages: oh no fta is leaving ):
<BUGabundo> fta: I use chromium
<BUGabundo> if you don't maintain it, I can't use it anymore :(
<BUGabundo> don't make me leave Ubuntu :|
<Omega> maybe you should use chrome os if the browser is the only thing that matters?
<fta> BUGabundo, can't reproduce either, with trunk
<BUGabundo> Omega: pidgin too
<BUGabundo> and VLC
<BUGabundo> other then that, I'm fine
<BUGabundo> fta: ok, will keep testing
<BUGabundo> been happening for two days
<BUGabundo> running 11.10
<fta> BUGabundo, the video you pointed is a just a still picture btw
<BUGabundo> yeah
<BUGabundo> push pause
<Omega> fta: Care to elaborate on what has been bothering you? I'm a good listener :)
<BUGabundo> resume, its black
<BUGabundo> Omega: AFAIK it takes too long since fta packages it and it is pushed to the archive
<BUGabundo> it used to be much worth
<BUGabundo> 3/4 days is still too much
<BUGabundo> fta: I though you had special permitions to push chromium packages
<fta> BUGabundo, i thought that's what the SRU exception was for, but it didn't change anything, i still depend on other to publish to all stable releases
<fta> and i'm sick of launchpad bugs
<BUGabundo> hihihi
<BUGabundo> what's up now?
<fta> nothing, i will shut down the bot and move to something else
<fta> BUGabundo, http://ftagada.wordpress.com/2011/04/29/how-many-chromium-users-in-ubuntu/
<BUGabundo> fta: opt in ping back?
<BUGabundo> we do that on cyanongenmod
<BUGabundo> with great success
<BUGabundo> www.cyanogenmod.com/stats
<fta> well, google and mozilla do that too
<BUGabundo> it would be opt in
<BUGabundo> users can not tick it
<BUGabundo> heck, we do that in many distros too
<BUGabundo> popcorn
<fta> popcon sucks, see the comments
<fta> BUGabundo, https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=T1ScZ-3HAdQ   play/pause wfm
<BUGabundo> try full screen and back again
<BUGabundo> any action on the video tends to fail for me
<fta> wfm
<fta> it's not really fullscreen though, more full window
<BUGabundo> yeah
<BUGabundo> full browser
<BUGabundo> html5 still doesn't do full screen
#ubuntu-mozillateam 2011-05-01
<BUGabundo> great reading fta
<fta> ?
<BUGabundo> your blog posts
<fta> oh, thanks
<fta> hm, unity is able to show the chromium downloads..
<BUGabundo> hihi
<fta> not sure how it happens
* micahg changed the topic of #ubuntu-mozillateam to: Welcome to the Ubuntu Mozilla Team (Chromium too!): | Firefox 4.0.1 10.04-10.10 http://is.gd/5Fyywu | Thunderbird 3.1.10/Seamonkey 2.0.13 in http://is.gd/dsudW need testing | Firefox 3.6.17 (8.04-10.10) Firefox 4.0.1 (11.04)/Thunderbird 3.1.8 in Stable Releases  | Report Mozilla PPA bugs here: http://is.gd/hdZc1
<martin___> Hello all
<martin___> Firefox 4.0.1 crashed on Kubuntu 11.04 ... not possible to restart it ... is there a solution ?
<LLStarks> hey, do those new gcc 4.5 optimizations apply to distros or just the mozilla tarballs?
<Omega> Is anyone else having flash problems in fx?
<Omega> I get white bars on videos.
<micahg> fta: if you get a chance, could you please kill hardy/karmic for the mozilla dailies and enable oneiric?
<micahg> Omega: nope, which version?
<Omega> fx 4.0.1 flash 10.2 r159
<micahg> Omega: what video card, wfm with nvidia and intel
<Omega> intel
<micahg> Omega: which release?
<Omega> Of Ubuntu? 11.04
 * micahg fires up a flash video
<micahg> Omega: wfm
<micahg> ii  xserver-xorg-video-intel                       2:2.14.0-4ubuntu7
<Omega> 2:2.14.0-4ubuntu7
<Omega> Yup.
<Omega> micahg: http://gamevideos.1up.com/video/id/17422
<Omega> for an example of a video on which the bars show up
<micahg> Omega: yeah, in full screen it's fine, in the browser window it flickers
<Omega> The same video works fine in chromium (which uses the same flash plugin as firefox, no?)
<micahg> Omega: yeah, it might not be a flash issue
<Omega> http://awesomescreenshot.com/076ca2tfc
<Omega> That's what it looks like for me.
<micahg> Omega: it's certain videos, hulu seems fine
<Omega> I'm not fortunate enough to experience hulu ):
<micahg> Omega: wow, I was testing in 6, it's much worse in 4
<Omega> So we've had a regression with 4.0.1?
<micahg> Omega: idk, did it work in 3.6 or 4.0?
<Omega> or flash 10.2 r159 does something funky
<Omega> Well, I have never encountered it before.
<micahg> it's not flash since it plays fine in opera
<micahg> *most likely
<Omega> https://bugzilla.mozilla.org/show_bug.cgi?id=638029
<ubot2> Mozilla bug 638029 in Graphics "Some Flash 10.2r152 apps don't refresh the "Flash window" properly." [Normal,Unconfirmed: ]
<micahg> Omega: could be an nspluginwrapper issue
<micahg> Omega: I assume you're on 64 bit?
<Omega> Yes
<Omega> Hmm, it does look like an nspluginwrapper issue.
<micahg> Omega: well, the hope is that it can die in oneiric :)
<micahg> or at least my hope is that
<Omega> It is fixed in central you say?
<micahg> Omega: no, just a little better
<LLStarks> micahg, flash is still making me sad. sometimes i have to open two tabs of the same flash video content to get just one of them to load
<micahg> LLStarks: nspluginwrapper?
<LLStarks> nope
<micahg> 32 bit?
<LLStarks> yeah
<micahg> weird, that should be good
<micahg> LLStarks: if you have a reproducible use case, feel free to file a bug
#ubuntu-mozillateam 2012-04-23
* micahg changed the topic of #ubuntu-mozillateam to: Welcome to the Ubuntu Mozilla Team:  Firefox 3.6 EOL in 1 Day (Apr 24), the Ubuntu stable releases are migrated, have you? | Looking for help with Seamonkey | Build versions and testing status: http://pad.ubuntu-uk.org/ubuntu-mozillateam | Report Mozilla PPA bugs: http://is.gd/hdZc1 | Mailing List: http://is.gd/G0rbMs
<FernandoMiguel> olá
#ubuntu-mozillateam 2012-04-24
<micahg> Bug #987713 ☹
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 987713 in seamonkey "Please remove seamonkey source and binaries from precise" [Wishlist,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/987713
<vibhav> :(
<cousin_luigi> Greetings.
<micahg> hi cousin_luigi
<FernandoMiguel> g'nite
#ubuntu-mozillateam 2012-04-25
<chrisccoulson> ah, fantastic. mercurial dies trying to check out mozilla-beta :(
#ubuntu-mozillateam 2012-04-26
<chrisccoulson> hmmm, seems the world is melting
<bhearsum> chrisccoulson: congrats on the release!
<chrisccoulson> heh, thanks :)
<chrisccoulson> it's a shame nobody can download it atm ;)
<bhearsum> yeah =\
<bhearsum> wow, even ubuntu.com is borked
<chrisccoulson> yeah, can canonical.com
<chrisccoulson> even our startpage died ;)
<bhearsum> yikes!
<chrisccoulson> and https://launchpad.net/~mozillateam/+archive/firefox-next/+build/3432449
<bhearsum> i guess i'll wait until tomorrow to read the changelog :)
<chrisccoulson> "Failed to upload" :(
<bhearsum> :S
<chrisccoulson> i've been told that particular issue should be fixed now, so i retried the build. fingers crossed :)
<chrisccoulson> sigh @ number 8 on http://omgubuntu.co.uk/2012/04/10-things-to-do-after-installing-ubuntu-12-04/
<bhearsum> chrisccoulson: yay flash
<bhearsum> i'm looking forward to it being dead someday
<chrisccoulson> bhearsum, i did add a comment to it, but it seems they are moderating comments atm
<timeless> chrisccoulson: #9 is odd:
<timeless> > The default office suite in Ubuntu doesn’t not support integrate with the application menu bar by default.
<timeless> does-not not support
<timeless> ??
<micahg> well, the user is advising installing flash and chrome, all bets on coherence are off :)
<micahg> s/user/blogger/
<chrisccoulson> timeless - yeah, libreoffice is in the same situation as firefox, except we managed to make firefox work with the unity menubar ;)
<chrisccoulson> we had a contractor write an extension for libreoffice, but there are still too many problems with it to ship it by default
<chrisccoulson> (accelerators not working, problems with non-english locales etc...)
<Unit193> Besides, it's OMG!Ubuntu, what do you expect?
<chrisccoulson> well, most of the stuff they write is ok, and joey seems a pretty decent guy
<chrisccoulson> and i bet FernandoMiguel has already done "sed -ri 's/precise/quantal/' /etc/apt/sources.list" ;)
<FernandoMiguel> sed -i /etc/apt/sources.list s/precise/quantal/g
<FernandoMiguel> :DDDDD
<FernandoMiguel> I did I did :D
<FernandoMiguel> you know me too well chrisccoulson
<chrisccoulson> heh
<chrisccoulson> i will wait until the friday of UDS ;)
<chrisccoulson> and break my laptop before flying home
<FernandoMiguel> lol
<FernandoMiguel> btrfs/zfs snapshots ftw
<chrisccoulson> hmmm, my connection has been maxed out most of the day seeding torrents
<Omega> Yeah Joey seems like a nice fellow.
 * micahg should probably see torrents as well :)
<timeless> Chris, :)
#ubuntu-mozillateam 2012-04-27
<alkisg> Hi there, I just filed LP bug #989425, are we to just wait for an adblock update in the PPA?
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 989425 in ubuntu-mozilla-ppa-bugs "Firefox in Precise is incompatible with xul-ext-adblock-plus" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/989425
<micahg> alkisg: you shouldn' thave xul-ext-adblock-plus on precise :)
 * micahg forgot about the lucid upgrade case...it should be installed in the profile and updated still
<alkisg> micahg: why not? There's a ~precise build for it in the PPA
<micahg> alkisg: what PPA?
<alkisg> micahg: https://launchpad.net/~mozillateam/+archive/xul-ext
<micahg> bdrung: ^^
<alkisg> It says there that this is the support channel for that PPA
<micahg> alkisg: indeed, I just don't deal with it :), glad to see someone is using it though
<alkisg> Yes it's very valuable, otherwise we don't have the ability to install adblock plus in thousand of PCs without manually doing it for each and every user :(
<alkisg> I've been using Precise + adblock from the PPA since Christmas, never had a problem with it, but today the firefox update conflicted with xul-ext-adblock-plus, and it uninstalled it...
<micahg> sorry, I don't see the conflicts
<alkisg> apt-cache show xul-ext-adblock-plus | grep Breaks ==> firefox (>= 12.0~a1+)
<alkisg> Firefox as of today is 12.0+build1-0ubuntu0.12.04.1, bigger than the version in "Breaks:", while previously it was 11.0+build1-0ubuntu4
<micahg> alkisg: I don't have the extension ;), I thought the breaks was in firefox, rather it's on firefox and a new version should be uploaded, although I don't understand why that arch all extension has a breaks on a higher version to begin with since extensions compatible with Firefox 4+ are compatible by default
<alkisg> I guess it's because they don't want to have to care about those xul extension packages from the firefox package... otherwise it would be saner, e.g. firefox 15 comes out and is incompatible with older extensions? it can just Break: them, knowing which exact version to break
<alkisg> Maybe a solution could be to have a fake, generic, "extensions-compatibility" package which firefox could break: instead, and those PPA xul extensions could depend on the appropriate version of it
<alkisg> This way the Break: could be declared in firefox, but only for that fake package, not for every xul ext package out there
<micahg> alkisg: it was originally done before the compatible by default was turned on, it's only needed for binary extensions now which aren't compatible with new releases by default
<bdrung> micahg: i will fix it
<asulil> hi all
<asulil>  can you please tell how to  justfy my text on TB? thank you
<chrisccoulson> bhearsum, hah, just tried this: https://twitter.com/#!/bhearsum/status/195858636759777281 ;)
<bhearsum> :)
<chrisccoulson> bhearsum, i noticed that crash reports from ubuntu's firefox beta's don't show up in the default search results on socorro (or, at least I don't think they are). do you know who i'd talk to about that?
<chrisccoulson> ie, if you view linux crashes in 12.0b5, you only see mozilla.org builds
<chrisccoulson> but if you search for linux crashes in 12.0, you see ours (although, they seem to have disappeared since the actual release)
<chrisccoulson> i'm guessing there is something that maps buildid to the version number?
<bhearsum> chrisccoulson: i'd start with Laura Thomson or Robert Kaiser
<chrisccoulson> bhearsum, thanks
<chrisccoulson> i should really check my bugmail more often
<chrisccoulson> i didn't realize that i'm meant to be pushing firefox symbols to a different server already :(
<FernandoMiguel> why is +1 in invite only!?
 * micahg is in there
<FernandoMiguel> :/
<FernandoMiguel> invite me in , micahg
 * micahg is not ops
<Unit193> mode/#ubuntu+1 +Ccimnt can you speak?
#ubuntu-mozillateam 2012-04-28
<bhearsum> chrisccoulson: d'oh, we made that change last week iirc
<bhearsum> our colo move has been such a mess =\
<vectory__> i have "http://ppa.launchpad.net/mozillateam/firefox-stable/ubuntu" added to my sources.list. dont really know, where i got it from, do you recognize it?
<vectory__> just asking to be sure im barking up the right tree
<vectory__> as of today the flash plugin is gone from my firefox 11.0 profile (yeah, goo riddance), just after i routinely updated yesterday
<vectory__> now im currious about the reason, i suspect it has to do with interfering packages, i would like to know
<vectory__> s/11.0/12/
<Gyro54> hi! Is there a room for Thunderbird problem on Windows?
<Omega> chrisccoulson, micahg and other contributors: Thank you for doing the wonderful work of bringing my two favorite software projects together! :-)
<Omega> Does the latest build crash for anyone else?
<Unit193> Does there happen to be a way to fix the download manager to a windowed mode, closer to the older one in Aurora/14?
#ubuntu-mozillateam 2012-04-29
<FernandoMiguel> nite!
#ubuntu-mozillateam 2013-04-26
<yoritomo> hello all
<yoritomo> i experience a problem importing contacts from microsoft outlook express 6  to thunderbird i followed some tutorials which said i should you csv(comma) format, but it is not working , i get empty contact list
<yoritomo> when i open the csv file i can effectively see the datas inside such   name;email;;;;address;phone;;phone2;;    and so on  i can't find a way to import it correctly i was trying other formats as well without success
<yoritomo> heu sorry not outlook express 6,  online outlook
<yoritomo> nobody has any idea?
#ubuntu-mozillateam 2014-04-23
<rsajdok> is there the repository for armhf arm64 for firefox-trunk?
#ubuntu-mozillateam 2014-04-27
<alex_mayorga> chrisccoulson: ¡Hola!
#ubuntu-mozillateam 2015-04-25
<MikeRL> Anyone here? Channel looks pretty empty and it's the weekend. No issues, but if someone's around, has anyone noticed something odd with their firefox addons recently?
<MikeRL> Multiple addons have -signed suffixed to the end of them.
<MikeRL> I'll go to #firefox, but I'm curious if others have noticed it.
